# JRock's House



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

Im starting this to document all of my future grows of big worms gear. I currently have 2 double bucks, 5 god stomper and will be starting orange glue shortly. I grow in promix. I use 2 600 watt hps in flower. For veg I use a 400, a 600 mh, and a led for seedlings. I will try and respond to any and all questions so feel free to ask or comment. Thankyou windycitykush for answering all my questions in the development of this. I hope this comes in handy for anyone looking into big worm genetics.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

These are the god stomper. I started 5 in peat pellets and all 5 came up. They are about 2 weeks old.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

These are double bucks that are probably about a month or so old. One looks like a male and I think one is a female. Im working out ways I can take better pictures for the future but for now I will be using my phone.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 31, 2016)

Bigworm for the win! I can't wait to see those double bucks


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 31, 2016)

I just threw down some Purple Vodoo hopefully going into cups soon


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Bigworm for the win! I can't wait to see those double bucks


Yeah im excited for those I need to pop the last 7 I got I wanna work with the best male and female out of the group


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just threw down some Purple Vodoo hopefully going into cups soon


Whats purple voodoo lineage? it sounds fire but then again most of worms gear is fire. I got space wookie, twizzler f2, prime glue, orange glue, god stomper, double purpe dojo, blue twizzler, forbidden space fruit, and a pack of double bucks in my little seed collection. can never hold down too many bigworm genetics lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 1, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Whats purple voodoo lineage? it sounds fire but then again most of worms gear is fire. I got space wookie, twizzler f2, prime glue, orange glue, god stomper, double purpe dojo, blue twizzler, forbidden space fruit, and a pack of double bucks in my little seed collection. can never hold down too many bigworm genetics lol


This is my first of his gear to pop. I have a bunch of his stuff on hand though. I just tossed all my beans into solo cups this AM. His beans sprouted huge tap roots quick! Can't say the same for the Sin city beans I've been trying to pop now for over a week. I think I got a defunct Tangie Power pack of beans sucks I was really looking forward to that as well.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> This is my first of his gear to pop. I have a bunch of his stuff on hand though. I just tossed all my beans into solo cups this AM. His beans sprouted huge tap roots quick! Can't say the same for the Sin city beans I've been trying to pop now for over a week. I think I got a defunct Tangie Power pack of beans sucks I was really looking forward to that as well.


Man I always wanted to try sin city gear and hear great things but I've also read alot of poor germination rates from them. 

Im always excited to see those tap roots. Gives me the feeling shits gonna be alright. Only better thing than that is after it pops out the soil and it's safe and sound on its way to a beast of a plant.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice jrock. Got several of these myself. Very interested about how they come out


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2016)

Good shit buddy, consider me subbed for the ride


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm in jrock. Looking fwd to seeing whats to come


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Nice jrock. Got several of these myself. Very interested about how they come out


Thanks @pig4bizz. I'll try to make it as useful as I can.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Man I always wanted to try sin city gear and hear great things but I've also read alot of poor germination rates from them.
> 
> Im always excited to see those tap roots. Gives me the feeling shits gonna be alright. Only better thing than that is after it pops out the soil and it's safe and sound on its way to a beast of a plant.


Ive only ever purchased sinfully sour, but the germ rates on it were 100%. Also started a bunch of eastcoastmo's sincity crosses and I dont remember having any bad luck with those either. Awesome gear, I find


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good shit buddy, consider me subbed for the ride





Vnsmkr said:


> I'm in jrock. Looking fwd to seeing whats to come


Thanks guys, glad to hear u guys on board! Yeah it should be an exciting little read for anyone interested in bigworm gear. I'm glad I have the opportunity to help anyone interested.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive only ever purchased sinfully sour, but the germ rates on it were 100%. Also started a bunch of eastcoastmo's sincity crosses and I dont remember having any bad luck with those either. Awesome gear, I find


I still got my eye on those sin mint cookies and a couple others once they drop in December. I heard they are consistently rock hard buds and uniform growth from a buddy that has run alot of sin city gear. He just grew a tester of theirs, like gorillas in the night or something like that. It looked awesome to say the least.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I still got my eye on those sin mint cookies and a couple others once they drop in December. I heard they are consistently rock hard buds and uniform growth from a buddy that has run alot of sin city gear. He just grew a tester of theirs, like gorillas in the night or something like that. It looked awesome to say the least.


Yep they got some awesome gear. You'll be happy with what you end up with


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

Well it's looking pretty official that it's 1 male and 1 female double buck. I don't really like the looks of the male, maybe it's just me tho. He has a offset internodel spacing. I like it even Steven. Then again he has lateral branching I do like and he thrives on the nutes given. I'm kinda debating let him go awhile and if he really stinks or trichs up, i'll clone him otherwise I'll make room for the last double bucks seeds and search for a better male. I will be cloning the the female to keep her around as well.

God stomper are all doing well. I'll get a picture of them when lights go on later today. They are still just babies or seedlings, I prefer babies as they kinda like my family. 

I got the quietest brothers and sisters in my garden being the loudest at the same time.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 2, 2016)

Here are the god stomper. All look pretty healthy. I'd say they are moving along nicely since 2 days ago lol. They are starting to look a little hungry. Probably gonna let them dry up a bit and start them on a 1/4 dose of fox farm grow big/big bloom and some real growers recharge . I usually give seedlings fox farm grow big to start. I find a.n. is really strong, way to strong for the babies till they get a nice root mass.


----------



## LSD-25 (Nov 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Here are the god stomper. All look pretty healthy. I'd say they are moving along nicely since 2 days ago lol. They are starting to look a little hungry. Probably gonna let them dry up a bit and start them on a 1/4 dose of fox farm grow big/big bloom and some real growers recharge . I usually give seedlings fox farm grow big to start. I find a.n. is really strong, way to strong for the babies till they get a nice root mass.


hey looking good....It looks like you and I placed the beans in the ground around the same day.. let's see what up with these genetics together my brother man!!! On a side note i'm running some of sin citys gear along side of big worms. I'm posting radom pics of my grow here and there...... But in a few weeks I'll start my own Grow Journal. So everyone can see how a fool like me gets er done.. ha!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

LSD-25 said:


> hey looking good....It looks like you and I placed the beans in the ground around the same day.. let's see what up with these genetics together my brother man!!! On a side note i'm running some of sin citys gear along side of big worms. I'm posting radom pics of my grow here and there...... But in a few weeks I'll start my own Grow Journal. So everyone can see how a fool like me gets er done.. ha!!


I'm not having good luck with my Sin city gear but my BW gear is on point so far too, what did you pop from Sin City?


----------



## LSD-25 (Nov 4, 2016)

I got some Power nap, Boss's sister, REM, and White Nightmare. Oh and one reg nigh.tfire OG. but i dont know if it is a male or female so I'm not counting it quite yet. I ran some of the same batch of power nap about 3 years ago and it was FIRE.. On a side note i got a skywalker fem from reserva prevada up and running and two Carmel Headbands reg from apothecary. shit is gunna get crazy up in here. i plan on flowering them all at the same time. after all "variety is the spice of life". right?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm struggling through a pack of Tangerine Power 0-4 so far, two just popped soil on #5 and #6 in solo cups but very weak looking and took longer than the BW gear and went in earlier lol......so we will see.........

And I'm with you on variety I have a bunch of stuff going too.......


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 5, 2016)

Variety is the spice of life my friends your correct @LSD-25 and yes we should compare notes on the 2 strains of worms. I might start a thread to document my other grows since I run threw alot of gear. It would just be a jrock420 general grow log of all my works. I run csi, hippie hill, in house, dinafem, dna, scapegoat, doc dank seed, hso, and I wanna say there is a g13 haze from barneys farm. I have a ton of attitude gear I slowly pop here and there. Lots of tough choices in there.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'll get some pics of the double bucks up today, maybe more god stomper pics too. I've been really busy with harvest and trimming, and moving shit around my tiny grow room to accommodate new seedlings. I plan on dropping the last 8 orange glue soon too.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 5, 2016)

Looking good jrock, count me in. Do you know the lineage of orange glue?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 5, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Looking good jrock, count me in. Do you know the lineage of orange glue?


Glad to have u for the ride my man. I believe orange glue = Gorilla glue x buckeye purple x orange cookies I am pretty sure.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 5, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Glad to have u for the ride my man. I believe orange glue = Gorilla glue x buckeye purple x orange cookies I am pretty sure.


Thanks for the info. Interested to see how they turn out.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 5, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Thanks for the info. Interested to see how they turn out.


 Yeah it should be nice to see the finished indoor god stomper and double bucks. I'm kinda torn between popping my last double bucks or the orange glue. Ill Probably will go with orange glue to find a keeper female then start the bucks up to find a keeper male to dust some other ladies with.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 5, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan. Any idea yet what you will cross the bucks to?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 5, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Any idea yet what you will cross the bucks to?


I'm still trying to get all my best females sselected down to a few. I will probably cross the orange glue back to the double buck to definately get purple out of the orange glue and I'll probably make myself some double bucks just to have them to play with not for sales. I got a gdp, silver kush, black dog, sharks breath, purple cheddar, old family purple, terp smoothie, tahoe sap, brandywine, and false teeth, and triple purple rhino i need to test within the next 2 months. My 2 purple erkles out of 7 are going so slow, it's sickening at this point. Finicky bitches to say the least. I won't be fucking around with s1 seeds again lol. 100$ lesson learned. 2 mediocre to shit females, 4 retarded runts culled, 1 never popped.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 5, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm still trying to get all my best females sselected down to a few. I will probably cross the orange glue back to the double buck to definately get purple out of the orange glue and I'll probably make myself some double bucks just to have them to play with not for sales. I got a gdp, silver kush, black dog, sharks breath, purple cheddar, old family purple, terp smoothie, tahoe sap, brandywine, and false teeth, and triple purple rhino i need to test within the next 2 months. My 2 purple erkles out of 7 are going so slow, it's sickening at this point. Finicky bitches to say the least. I won't be fucking around with s1 seeds again lol. 100$ lesson learned. 2 mediocre to shit females, 4 retarded runts culled, 1 never popped.


Nice variety you have going. Finicky plants are definitely a pain in the ass. I have one just looked rough whole time idk what it wants lol


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 5, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Nice variety you have going. Finicky plants are definitely a pain in the ass. I have one just looked rough whole time idk what it wants lol


 Thanks! Sometimes I think it's genetics. If i try all my usual fixes and none of it works I just say fuck it and let her do what she wants, cheer up or suffer bitch lol. Ill look at my other plants of different strains and if they are all happy, I'm confident it's not from my errors. I always like to grow out like 5 seeds of a strain to get at least 2 or 3 females so I can compare their growth. If they all grow like shit I know it's not me. If one looks like shit I have a better feeling it's a pheno that may want more nitrogen or cal mag or whatever it may be.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 5, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Thanks! Sometimes I think it's genetics. If i try all my usual fixes and none of it works I just say fuck it and let her do what she wants, cheer up or suffer bitch lol. Ill look at my other plants of different strains and if they are all happy, I'm confident it's not from my errors. I always like to grow out like 5 seeds of a strain to get at least 2 or 3 females so I can compare their growth. If they all grow like shit I know it's not me. If one looks like shit I have a better feeling it's a pheno that may want more nitrogen or cal mag or whatever it may be.


Thats alot of the reasons I stuck with one strain this grow. I'm learning tho. I'm noticing how they drink at different rates and how they grow different.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Thanks! Sometimes I think it's genetics. If i try all my usual fixes and none of it works I just say fuck it and let her do what she wants, cheer up or suffer bitch lol. Ill look at my other plants of different strains and if they are all happy, I'm confident it's not from my errors. I always like to grow out like 5 seeds of a strain to get at least 2 or 3 females so I can compare their growth. If they all grow like shit I know it's not me. If one looks like shit I have a better feeling it's a pheno that may want more nitrogen or cal mag or whatever it may be.


I pretty much, well no not pretty much, I do give all my plants the same regimen except for the pure sativas. If they dont like it and suffer a bit, well they suffer. I mean I dont torture them until training , but I am hard on them. If they arent making it, I dont hesitate to pull them up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

I basically put them to the test. If they can make it in the tropics on my roof and are goodies, I get more, and if not, I dont...simple system


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 5, 2016)

My gf kids got bags of candy I been dipping out of. I forgot how much I love Reeses pieces lmao. Starting to feel like et over here.


----------



## LSD-25 (Nov 5, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah it should be nice to see the finished indoor god stomper and double bucks. I'm kinda torn between popping my last double bucks or the orange glue. Ill Probably will go with orange glue to find a keeper female then start the bucks up to find a keeper male to dust some other ladies with.


nice .. good luck with the breeding.i wanna see some double buck nugs. 6 out of 6 of my Single Bucks are doing real good.. I'm doing some thing new to my fresh water ro res. Instead of adding cal mag I just add sea90 at a tsp and a half for every 5 gallons, along with the pond enzyeme at about 3 mills for every 15 gallons or so.. and my res has never been cleaner. The plants LOVE the sea90 too. ive never done a whole run with the sea90 yet but so far so good.. But i CAN tell you right now that the pond enzymes DO work. and hella cheaper than scamazyme.. lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My gf kids got bags of candy I been dipping out of. I forgot how much I love Reeses pieces lmao. Starting to feel like et over here.


I will fuck up a whole bag of reeses peanut butter cups. Those thing are like crack for me


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I will fuck up a whole bag of reeses peanut butter cups. Those thing are like crack for me


Yeah its definately good shit lol. It's one of the candies that every version they make is delicious. Wonka bars where the shit too, but that was like 7 years ago they stopped making them. I'm sure kids these days would be like who the fuck is willy wonka anyway lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Thats alot of the reasons I stuck with one strain this grow. I'm learning tho. I'm noticing how they drink at different rates and how they grow different.


Yeah this business is alot of trial and error. I learn new things everyday around here. I learned a new method of early sexing from @eastcoastmo and @Vnsmkr just last week. It's amazing because in the threads u can pick up tips and tricks that leave u wondering how the fuck didn't I know that... that's why I love riu.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Alright sorry for the delay folks. Got most the harvest done so back to work as usual. Here are the god stomper. I fed them like I said and gave them straight ph'd water. I will be feeding again today as everyone looks thirsty and hungry again.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

I got the bucks under the hps and they are looking happy as pigs in shit. I'm still confident it's one female. She is the one with normal branching. The male has the offset internodel spacing. I could see his crab claw balls up close.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Here is a top view of the bucks. The female is on the right.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 7, 2016)

Looking lush mate, you're definitely doing something right!!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking lush mate, you're definitely doing something right!!


I try lol. I was way overloaded with clones that I took so I had to cull a bunch of slow growers and just make more room. All the ladies seem a lot happier today after giving them all some space to relax. Plus I had some mites so I wanna get on that before it becomes a pain in my ass. Seems like that's the only way mites win is when the grower slacks on taking care of them. I need to get some habanero peppers so i can make a spray for flowering for those shits. I tried just finding straight habanero juice but only found some aardvark habanero hot sauce out of Oregon lmao.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

https://growth-e-tech.com/product/method-1-pps-16oz/


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> https://growth-e-tech.com/product/method-1-pps-16oz/


That was one of the products i considered awhile back. I went with azamax. I rotate between azamax every 15 days, then neem and dr bronners pure castile soap Maybe once every 5 days. seems to work pretty well but i hear the little fuckers can gain a tollerance to aza so i may have to look back into method pps, thanks for the reminder bud. i forgot about that stuff. have u tried it out yet?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That was one of the products i considered awhile back. I went with azamax. I rotate between azamax every 15 days, then neem and dr bronners pure castile soap Maybe once every 5 days. seems to work pretty well but i hear the little fuckers can gain a tollerance to aza so i may have to look back into method pps, thanks for the reminder bud. i forgot about that stuff. have u tried it out yet?


I am hooked on it bro. My plants love it and I have been bug free so far since I started using it for IPM.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 7, 2016)

start integrating a pest management regiment into your schedule. Its alot easier to prevent than it is to get rid of them. You're on the right track with Neem and the peppers. I've never ran into pests but i just keep my environment as clean as possible and that seems to work well


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am hooked on it bro. My plants love it and I have been bug free so far since I started using it for IPM.
> 
> View attachment 3825192


Well u sold me. Anything to rid me of these fuckers and having to spray all these plants all the time would be pure pussy lol.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 7, 2016)

i havent read the whole thread but im sure somewhere in the ROLS thread there are some good IPM recipes, im sold on the whole organice no till stuff, @Evil-Mobo is on the right track as well.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> i havent read the whole thread but im sure somewhere in the ROLS thread there are some good IPM recipes, im sold on the whole organice no till stuff, @Evil-Mobo is on the right track as well.


Whats ipm? powdery mildew?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 7, 2016)

integrated pest management


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> integrated pest management


Lmfao i sound like a damn fool. That very professional sounding, but yes your correct i need to look into that. I was on ig and some dude has a chameleon in his garden i want to say it was cannardo lol. I dont see a chameleon eating any mites tho lmao


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 7, 2016)

lmao probably not a chameleon but lady bugs work well too, just have to keep them alive


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> lmao probably not a chameleon but lady bugs work well too, just have to keep them alive


I was looking into these mites called predatory mites. it looked awesome if it worked correctly. I guess u release them and they eat the shit out of spider mites then die when they have no mites left to eat. They are kinda pricey tho.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I was looking into these mites called predatory mites. it looked awesome if it worked correctly. I guess u release them and they eat the shit out of spider mites then die when they have no mites left to eat. They are kinda pricey tho.


When you go full no till they are part of the ecosystem you don't have to buy them. It's cool to see clean plants no bugs but have worms and good bugs in your soil lol


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> When you go full no till they are part of the ecosystem you don't have to buy them. It's cool to see clean plants no bugs but have worms and good bugs in your soil lol


What exactly is no till? like living pure organic soil?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What exactly is no till? like living pure organic soil?


Yes


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

One plant comes down and another goes in right into the same pot.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> One plant comes down and another goes in right into the same pot.


Really? jrock likes the sound of that shit all day long. Is it hard to achieve? I looked into threads about it but i couldnt find much besides mentions of it. That would really save me some cash on promix all the time too.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

It's my first run at it bro and my plants are the healthiest they have ever been and my workload is a lot easier lol. For me the organics part came secondary, since I am a pt, I was looking for something easier for me to manage and not have to worry about PH. EC. TDS, PPM's or any of that crap anymore. 

You feed the soil, plant grows itself, everyone is happy.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Definately sounds like something im gonna have to try out. Where did u learn about it?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 7, 2016)

Check this thread out, full of great soil "recipes" , soil building links, ipm recipes, etc.... it's a long read but it's worth it. Headtreep, rrog, cann, and many others have great knowledge of no till and living organics. Seemed intimidating at first but now I'm just gathering all my materials for building my own soil along with my own compost bin, worm farm, etc. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/recycled-organic-living-soil-rols-and-no-till-thread.636057/


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Check this thread out, full of great soil "recipes" , soil building links, ipm recipes, etc.... it's a long read but it's worth it. Headtreep, rrog, cann, and many others have great knowledge of no till and living organics. Seemed intimidating at first but now I'm just gathering all my materials for building my own soil along with my own compost bin, worm farm, etc.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/recycled-organic-living-soil-rols-and-no-till-thread.636057/


Thankyou! I actually have looked innto this before but never no till. i always thought i had to replace soil. looks like i have my reading cut out for myself tomorrow. i have had a compost bin for 3 years now i just always used it for my tomatos and peppers and top dressing for bulbs and flowers around the yard. It was loaded with little red worms this summer, when i would till it i would see them all. I was always told if u got a bunch of worms in ur compost its good compost as the worms are happy and eating what ur puttin in


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Thankyou! I actually have looked innto this before but never no till. i always thought i had to replace soil. looks like i have my reading cut out for myself tomorrow. i have had a compost bin for 3 years now i just always used it for my tomatos and peppers and top dressing for bulbs and flowers around the yard. It was loaded with little red worms this summer, when i would till it i would see them all. I was always told if u got a bunch of worms in ur compost its good compost as the worms are happy and eating what ur puttin in


Worms in the compost is excellent, use that shit to topdressing your plants and I can pretty much guarantee you will see better results than with that fox farm bottle stuff. When I get back in the garden I won't be using that crap anymore, or GH , or anything bottled for that matter. I don't even do no till yet but getting my compost bin together and shopping for amendments has been exciting


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Definately sounds like something im gonna have to try out. Where did u learn about it?


Here's some more info:
https://buildasoil.com/pages/the-complete-system

And someone I follow on YT:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLslhwvXNHz5_2MxCd9823id7CKtr8W-Ys

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLslhwvXNHz5_g6jlgxMW6US1Nc-E5eLvA

When you're done with all that if you are still interested I have the teaming with microbes book on PDF, don't buy it.

Cheers


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Here's some more info:
> https://buildasoil.com/pages/the-complete-system
> 
> And someone I follow on YT:
> ...


Thanks buddy! I can never suck up enough knowledge about this stuff! Ill have to roll a few joints and study tomorrow i guess lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

I have worms in all my pots....they do their magic and they are good for aeration


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

@jrock420 you need to go have a browse through "The Dons Organic Gardens", he's my partner. Plenty of ideas in there re: soil. We also got a thread under seedbanks, Jah Earth Collective


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have worms in all my pots....they do their magic and they are good for aeration


They are the key ingredient. Some folks think they do no till and have no worms, then you're a slave to compost teas, when you have the worms they poop in your pot instant EWC all the time and as fresh as it gets.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have worms in all my pots....they do their magic and they are good for aeration





Vnsmkr said:


> @jrock420 you need to go have a browse through "The Dons Organic Gardens", he's my partner. Plenty of ideas in there re: soil. We also got a thread under seedbanks, Jah Earth Collective


For sure thankyou. I will definatley get in there to read tomorrow. Will worms die if soil is left to dry out moderately? i know they sink down into moisture when it gets dry but i woudnt wanna kill em. that would suck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> For sure thankyou. I will definatley get in there to read tomorrow. Will worms die if soil is left to dry out moderately? i know they sink down into moisture when it gets dry but i woudnt wanna kill em. that would suck


They are good as long as it doesnt dry out and stay dry for long periods


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 7, 2016)

That's why you mulch your pots gives them the shade they need to come up and breed and eat.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Exactly what evil-mobo says. Mulch like a mofo and cover crop too, those cover crops keep the tops from drying out as they usually would imo


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Alright well looks like ive got quite alot of leaning to do tomorrow. Seems like half the work is making sure the worms and eveyone else is happy and fed in the soil and the rest falls into place. This will be my next adventure as it seems most cost effective and smart. Not to mention the plants will love it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/ , theres that one


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/ , theres that one


It's getting pretty exciting in the Jah earth collective thread. Exciting and violent lmfao.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 8, 2016)

That's a lot of learning to do for no till but it's worth it. I understand a lot about Mycology and beneficial microbes and all that good stuff but it's one of those things where I could read for a month straight but doesn't compare to actually trying it out. I'm gonna have to wait awhile until I move and start experimenting with it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> It's getting pretty exciting in the Jah earth collective thread. Exciting and violent lmfao.


Thread got deleted, wtf


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thread got deleted, wtf


Bro I was looking for it earlier and said it wasn't found. That's some bullshit. Maybe we need to keep it more pm about it. Dunno either way that's bullshit I dunno how they are deleted but nothing was wrong or hateful in there. Jealous other banks?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2016)

I posted a new one, but yeah, thats bullshit. I posted the link a few other threads but thats all.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I posted a new one, but yeah, thats bullshit. I posted the link a few other threads but thats all.


I wonder if there are some people pissed about it. I dunno? I was super careful about what I posted about it, as I didn't wanna draw unwanted attention. That's pretty fucked tho. Kinda disturbing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I wonder if there are some people pissed about it. I dunno? I was super careful about what I posted about it, as I didn't wanna draw unwanted attention. That's pretty fucked tho. Kinda disturbing


Jealousy is a motherfucker I guess. They be censoring alot of shit in the last year or so, but all the bullshit in the political section flies daily, more sad than disturbing. I like it here due to the people, but alot are starting to leave


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Jealousy is a motherfucker I guess. They be censoring alot of shit in the last year or so, but all the bullshit in the political section flies daily, more sad than disturbing. I like it here due to the people, but alot are starting to leave


Yeah it kinda sucks. I thought this was started to help people out, not to shit on people. Hopefully it stays up this time.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 8, 2016)

Glad I found this thread , dang nobody told me....got some reading to do lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.926091/, new one, in my sig too


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Glad I found this thread , dang nobody told me....got some reading to do lol


Glad to see u stopped in boss man. Always glad u checked into anything I started! Means a lot brother. Not too much reading lol. Lots of us just shooting the shit, but Ill get back to the main point soon lol. I'll throw some pics of the ladies up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 9, 2016)

Alright I'm dropping the last of worms orange glue. This is a perfect time for me so I can get them up big enough to go for my 2 days of thanksgiving vacation lol. I won't leave the crib if I have fresh sprouted babies, too risky imo. Scuffed em and dropped them just now, so hopefully all 7 pop.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 9, 2016)

Well boys we got 2 orange glue tap roots popping already. They will stay in the shot glass tonight and meet peat pellets tomorrow morning since it's only been 6 hours. Thanks @Vnsmkr and @skunkwreck for the scuff tips. U guys have my respect! Jah bless brothers!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 9, 2016)

Shes the dank vault investigator. I guess she approves of the dank in the tank lol. Little fuckers got there own cat nip patch out in the yard. Still have to serve them tho, they won't just dive in the patch like I figured.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 9, 2016)

I hope all see how shit is in oes land tonight. Just a little food for thought. I think it's kinda disturbing but I'm a patient guy. Great things take time breeding and what not. No patience in this game won't get ur ass anywhere fast.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I hope all see how shit is in oes land tonight. Just a little food for thought. I think it's kinda disturbing but I'm a patient guy. Great things take time breeding and what not. No patience in this game won't get ur ass anywhere fast.


Thats what money does unfortunately or not directly, but you know what I mean


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 9, 2016)

There's my spindly ass male bouble buck. I almost like it cause I think It may produce more bud sites but I hate trimming these goofy looking plants. I dunno maybe a blessing in disguise? I may take a cutting and root it after thanksgiving then keep it around while I pop the rest to see what I got in the bunch of double bucks seeds. Might be a better male and female in the last 7 seeds I got.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 10, 2016)

Got 4 out of the 7 orange glue with tap roots and they are already planted into peat pellets as of today.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 11, 2016)

Well thanksgiving got cancelled lmfao, disfunctional ass family. No worries for my plants tho. I started some tpr from doc. I got one tpr but it ain't sexed yet. I think female but I been thrown enough curve balls not to guess yet. Transplanted the god stompers today into bigger pots for the sexing period.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well thanksgiving got cancelled lmfao, disfunctional ass family.


LMFAO I think our families must be connected somewhere, sounds familiar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

Since I been in VN I pretty much forgot all the holidays since they dont follow them here, except for fukn christmas, they won't let me forget about that one. Kids already asking when that is, I say I don't know as I don't celebrate it.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Since I been in VN I pretty much forgot all the holidays since they dont follow them here, except for fukn christmas, they won't let me forget about that one. Kids already asking when that is, I say I don't know as I don't celebrate it.


That's how I am. I always overlook holidays, they always sucked in the past so I don't bother unless it's for my girls kids. I buy them some stuff but that's minimal and their cokey father wont but kids should at least have fun on the "holidays" till they old enough to know what joke they are. Kids love presents the smallest shit makes their day. I love it.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 11, 2016)

Generally thanksgiving for the last few years I make a ham and turkey, cheesy potato casserole, brocolli rice casserole, mashed potatoes, gravy, those goofy brown and serve biscuits, salad and whatever the gf kids want Aka Anything With Cheese lol. I learned to cook when my parents called shit quits, so I been in the kitchen a minute like 20 years now. I make a mean brined turkey, no joke lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

My pops pop and mother were killer cooks (both grandmas were but hers really stood out) and I can remember early ages being in the kitchen with her, later teen years we were already throwing some bbq's and we were cooking ourselves, yeah and then when the parents split too for sure, thats been 27 or 28 yrs I guess. 

I'd eat your cheesy meal jrock, sounds alright huh!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My pops pop and mother were killer cooks (both grandmas were but hers really stood out) and I can remember early ages being in the kitchen with her, later teen years we were already throwing some bbq's and we were cooking ourselves, yeah and then when the parents split too for sure, thats been 27 or 28 yrs I guess.
> 
> I'd eat your cheesy meal jrock, sounds alright huh!


Shit these days it depends on who's eating as most the food I eat has cannabis in it lmao. Not for the kids at all... yet lol or old lady unless she wants some. I like to eat capsules Iike before bed. 3 of them and I dream like I hit dmt, and sleep like a damn baby. My old man was even intrigued. He a drunk and sleeps like shit. I told him it's the booze but wtf do I know lol I'm a stoner dipshit.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 11, 2016)

That's the hso black dog. My phone sucks doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Shit these days it depends on who's eating as most the food I eat has cannabis in it lmao. Not for the kids at all... yet lol or old lady unless she wants some. I like to eat capsules Iike before bed. 3 of them and I dream like I hit dmt, and sleep like a damn baby. My old man was even intrigued. He a drunk and sleeps like shit. I told him it's the booze but wtf do I know lol I'm a stoner dipshit.


@ruby fruit That black dog looks fucking dank as fuck!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

Re: the edibles yeah, when I have product available I usually keep some olive and coconut infused oils then brownies, cakes, cookies, etc on hand and I stay medicated with those, but havent had anything available in a while. In the process of getting that part fixed


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit That black dog looks fucking dank as fuck!


It's alright. I coulda done better at least I hope lmao.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Re: the edibles yeah, when I have product available I usually keep some olive and coconut infused oils then brownies, cakes, cookies, etc on hand and I stay medicated with those, but havent had anything available in a while. In the process of getting that part fixed


I just make a few edibles ones I like then mostly caps with coconut oil. Easy to take anywhere and eat.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I just make a few edibles ones I like then mostly caps with coconut oil. Easy to take anywhere and eat.


Yep coconut oil is the perfect delivery system and its awesome for you, so win win


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

DonTeslas girl been blowing it up on the edibles side, check his thread out (The Organic Dons* in organic forum). Shit makes me hungry


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit That black dog looks fucking dank as fuck!


Not wrong !


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 12, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's the hso black dog. My phone sucks doesn't do it justice.


I heard the Black Dog is insane would love to get my hands on some but can't find HSO beans in stock anywhere state side aside from the BD which I already grabbed some. Would love to try their headband too


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I heard the Black Dog is insane would love to get my hands on some but can't find HSO beans in stock anywhere state side aside from the BD which I already grabbed some. Would love to try their headband too


The dank team has them periodically I grabbed all my hso gear awhile ago from attitude. My mango sapphire looks fire and actually does seem to have a mango kinda smell. It tastes really good so far too.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 12, 2016)

That's the other strain I am after the mango sapphire lol.

Damn awesome you got a hold of them good for you!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I heard the Black Dog is insane would love to get my hands on some but can't find HSO beans in stock anywhere state side aside from the BD which I already grabbed some. Would love to try their headband too


Herbies have them all in stock..not sure bout the mango tho


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Herbies have them all in stock..not sure bout the mango tho


Attitude have them all in stock too, looking now. yeah that mango sapphire looks badass. I will restock my hso in the future with more 707 hb, blue dream, & mango sapphire, maybe a pack of bubbas gift. I still have a pack of green crack


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

I love when my season ends its when i buy up big on seeds


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> DonTeslas girl been blowing it up on the edibles side, check his thread out (The Organic Dons* in organic forum). Shit makes me hungry


On rollitup we are:

The Dons Organic Garden

On IG:

The.Organic.Dons

And

Jah.Remedies (with a period!)

Anyways, pullin up a toilet seat and subbed for the ride!!


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Check this thread out, full of great soil "recipes" , soil building links, ipm recipes, etc.... it's a long read but it's worth it. Headtreep, rrog, cann, and many others have great knowledge of no till and living organics. Seemed intimidating at first but now I'm just gathering all my materials for building my own soil along with my own compost bin, worm farm, etc.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/recycled-organic-living-soil-rols-and-no-till-thread.636057/


"You goin iiinnnn!!"

Good stuff herbalists!!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not wrong !





DonTesla said:


> On rollitup we are:
> 
> The Dons Organic Garden
> 
> ...


Glad u guys stopped by. I'll have to find u on ig.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Attitude have them all in stock too, looking now. yeah that mango sapphire looks badass. I will restock my hso in the future with more 707 hb, blue dream, & mango sapphire, maybe a pack of bubbas gift. I still have a pack of green crack


I went on some hso bender last summer and got most my gear from attitude and herbies. I'll admit herbies is at least reasonable with their customers. Usps ppl kindly smashed my shit and I emailed herbies. He asked for pictures and then immediately dispatched new gear. I don't like buying gear with that much fuel cost tho. Produce seeds here in us to fly them over seas, then I buy them and they fly them back home to me lol. Quite the environmental footprint for a pack of seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I went on some hso bender last summer and got most my gear from attitude and herbies. I'll admit herbies is at least reasonable with their customers. Usps ppl kindly smashed my shit and I emailed herbies. He asked for pictures and then immediately dispatched new gear. I don't like buying gear with that much fuel cost tho. Produce seeds here in us to fly them over seas, then I buy them and they fly them back home to me lol. Quite the environmental footprint for a pack of seeds.


I emailed herbies once to say none of my training day seeds germed..they promptly replaced them but said they are fish food not to be germed lol


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I emailed herbies once to say none of my training day seeds germed..they promptly replaced them but said they are fish food not to be germed lol


Lmao Lots of sites do stuff like that these days. Most u.s sites have somewhere on the site they are souvenirs for collection, or for eating but don't germinate them lol. I'd shit myself if I saw someone order a 125$ pack of seeds and eat them. Lots of places are even labeling seed pack with stickers that say hemp seeds. Mel's packs have these stickers tho, which is odd imo. Sure don't leave any room for debate as to what they are in the laws eyes. I'm sure she has her reasons for it tho as it probably clears her name for dumb asses getting in trouble.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 13, 2016)

All my hso gear I got left. I like everything but the blue dream. Grassy smell wants 10 or 11 weeks, too much stretch, just a pain in my ass. I ran 4 b dream and 3 where a shitty pheno and one was mediocre to shit at best. I got a green crack 1 wk into flower now.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 13, 2016)

There are the god stomper. They are kinda pissy about being translated but that's alot like life isn't it. I left the 2 in small cups because they going a little slower. I'll get a better picture once they cheer up. Should be tomorrow or the day after, once they dry up a bit. Im gonna transplant the last 2 today. So far they are short fat little trees. Very thick stems for young plants. The buckeyes took a weird turn. Both male and female have a black pepper nose on the stem rub. Pretty interesting.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Glad u guys stopped by. I'll have to find u on ig.


Here to stay homie! Big worm tester extraordinaire!!

How are you liking your grow style btw!?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Here to stay homie! Big worm tester extraordinaire!!
> 
> How are you liking your grow style btw!?


Can't complain right now I guess. Once I move into the new house I wanna try to do some no till. I'm limited to a small area and that's half my problem. If I was to mix my own soil I'd have to do it in my tiny kitchen cause I live in my living room and my plants stay in the bedroom lol. Then a quarter of my living room is Mycology stuff, so needles to say it's way the fuck to tight in here lol. I remember watching some friends mix soil in a tarp at there grow while I sat there smoking a joint thinking to myself "u pricks have no idea how nice it must be to have this kinda space". I squeeze sideways to get past the tent I run into my veg area.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Can't complain right now I guess. Once I move into the new house I wanna try to do some no till. I'm limited to a small area and that's half my problem. If I was to mix my own soil I'd have to do it in my tiny kitchen cause I live in my living room and my plants stay in the bedroom lol. Then a quarter of my living room is Mycology stuff, so needles to say it's way the fuck to tight in here lol. I remember watching some friends mix soil in a tarp at there grow while I sat there smoking a joint thinking to myself "u pricks have no idea how nice it must be to have this kinda space". I squeeze sideways to get past the tent I run into my veg area.


Hey, man, you're rockin a clean style and doing the best you can! That's admirable bro!! One day we all gonna get a location upgrade . The genetic you're pulling off in your situation, the fact you document so well, its just awesome man


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Hey, man, you're rockin a clean style and doing the best you can! That's admirable bro!! One day we all gonna get a location upgrade . The genetic you're pulling off in your situation, the fact you document so well, its just awesome man


Thanks bro! I try to do a decent job documentation wise. I wish I could do thread for all the breeders I run but I'd have like 10 or 15 going at the moment, and that kinda sounds like work at that point lmao.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 13, 2016)

Might go hit up the 7\11 for some ice and make some bubbles. Only thing I hate about bubble hash is freezing my hands. I need some insulated rubber gloves. Wouldn't mind having that big ass bag of trim out of my freezer either.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Thanks bro! I try to do a decent job documentation wise. I wish I could do thread for all the breeders I run but I'd have like 10 or 15 going at the moment, and that kinda sounds like work at that point lmao.


I hear you!! U need an administrator! Lol, but Na man, the world could use more ppl like you.. Maybe we just start one thread.. J-Rocks Jah Earth Runs!!!! Whaaat!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I hear you!! U need an administrator! Lol, but Na man, the world could use more ppl like you.. Maybe we just start one thread.. J-Rocks Jah Earth Runs!!!! Whaaat!


Lmao, it has a nice ring to it!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Well i got one orange glue up as of now. Guess I'll see what the morning brings.
I started reading about gardening by the moon. That's some trippy stuff. A bunch of old timers swear by gardening by the moon when it comes to vegetable gardens and there success. I wanna say doc said he plants seeds on a full moon. He had a explanation but I can't remember. Looks like I need to grab a 2017 farmers almanac. They are kinda fun just to read anyway for the future weather forecast and planting cycles of different crops in different zones.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well i got one orange glue up as of now. Guess I'll see what the morning brings.
> I started reading about gardening by the moon. That's some trippy stuff. A bunch of old timers swear by gardening by the moon when it comes to vegetable gardens and there success. I wanna say doc said he plants seeds on a full moon. He had a explanation but I can't remember. Looks like I need to grab a 2017 farmers almanac. They are kinda fun just to read anyway for the future weather forecast and planting cycles of different crops in different zones.


I plant on the moons by what farmers almanac recommends 99% of the time, no issues ever...the other 1% when I dont follow, they were usually right. Yeah, my ancestors on my fathers side were Lakota Sioux and they planted everything on the moon, afterall it controls the rise and fall of the ocean/tides, etc


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2016)

Farmers almanac?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Farmers almanac?


Yep, this one...http://farmersalmanac.com/calendar/gardening/
I usually always plant on waxing crescent moons


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep, this one...http://farmersalmanac.com/calendar/gardening/
> I usually always plant on waxing crescent moons


I was hearing of the full moon thing but this is really cool, thanks! 
Is the waxing crescent moon the best !?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Is the waxing crescent moon the best !?


I find its the best time to plant, yes

"When the Moon is waxing, or becoming fuller, plants develop leaves and above-ground systems. It is ideal to plant crops that develop above the ground, like corn or cannabis, during a waxing moon. A waning moon is when plants grow root systems."

http://herb.co/2016/02/29/how-the-moon-can-influence-your-grow/


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 14, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> hat's the other strain I am after the mango sapphire


Man Im glad to read this , that MS is a looker and i couldn't remember the name of the strain. Big thanks Evil for bringing it up.....gotta go score those .


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I find its the best time to plant, yes
> 
> "When the Moon is waxing, or becoming fuller, plants develop leaves and above-ground systems. It is ideal to plant crops that develop above the ground, like corn or cannabis, during a waxing moon. A waning moon is when plants grow root systems."
> 
> http://herb.co/2016/02/29/how-the-moon-can-influence-your-grow/


I knew alot of people planted by the moon but I didn't thin it was so popular these days. A older lady explained what u quoted, awhile ago to me. She was telling me about underground vegetables are planted at a different moon phase then say corn or above ground vegetables. 



skunkwreck said:


> Man Im glad to read this , that MS is a looker and i couldn't remember the name of the strain. Big thanks Evil for bringing it up.....gotta go score those .


That's the mango sapphire after a slight cure. I can't help myself from picking out buds to smoke. It's getting a much better smell too. Kinda like a mango/og smell


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I knew alot of people planted by the moon but I didn't thin it was so popular these days. A older lady explained what u quoted, awhile ago to me. She was telling me about underground vegetables are planted at a different moon phase then say corn or above ground vegetables.
> 
> 
> That's the mango sapphire after a slight cure. I can't help myself from picking out buds to smoke. It's getting a much better smell too. Kinda like a mango/og smell


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

6 dollars for a farmers almanac lol. I guess times being what they are, they had to raise the prices just like everything else. I remember when they were 2.95 at the country store 18 years ago lmao. I was gonna get the moon phase calender but the almanac has all that anyway.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Well there we are as of now. Looks like another orange glue is pushing it's way up. Got another couple tpr from doc popping up too. I got the one tpr and I started up potting so its just starting to sex. I wanna say female but the internodel spacing has me questioning her.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well there we are as of now. Looks like another orange glue is pushing it's way up. Got another couple tpr from doc popping up too. I got the one tpr and I started up potting so its just starting to sex. I wanna say female but the internodel spacing has me questioning her.


You go brother cant wait to see the show .


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 15, 2016)

Here is the god stompers bouncing back. I pulled my led yesterday and put back my hps in its place and the plants seem to love it. I'm guessing the led I got is a pos. Works great for seedling so I may just use it for that only.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Here is the god stompers bouncing back. I pulled my led yesterday and put back my hps in its place and the plants seem to love it. I'm guessing the led I got is a pos. Works great for seedling so I may just use it for that only.


They look mighty fine to me bro . What kind of led ?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> They look mighty fine to me bro . What kind of led ?


The cheap ass kind on amazon lol. Galaxy hydro.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Here is the god stompers bouncing back. I pulled my led yesterday and put back my hps in its place and the plants seem to love it. I'm guessing the led I got is a pos. Works great for seedling so I may just use it for that only.


Looking good buddy


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 16, 2016)

I found this chart in the almanac. Pretty useful little chart I'd have to say. It's gonna change my pruning, pest control, and transplant times. My harvest dates already fall in line. I'm a pretty regimented person so all this makes it easier for me. I like having my dates of pruning, transplanting and harvesting all lined up so I can plan accordingly.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 16, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I found this chart in the almanac. Pretty useful little chart I'd have to say. It's gonna change my pruning, pest control, and transplant times. My harvest dates already fall in line. I'm a pretty regimented person so all this makes it easier for me. I like having my dates of pruning, transplanting and harvesting all lined up so I can plan accordingly.


helps keep everything grouped together, makes things easier imo


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

Alright getting back to it I got 3 orange glue to come up and they have gone into solo cups. They seem to be doing alright, one is kinda slow to go.

The god stompers are looking much better since switching my lights. They still have a ways to go yet.

Turns out both of the double bucks I have are males so I ended up germinating the last 7 double bucks since I need a female. All 7 double bucks popped and hit peat pellets this morning. One male is super short and showed sex super early, thats the one with offset internodel spacing. The other male is taller, sexed much later and has more stretch and pretty uniform growth which I like. Both smell about the same. I'll probably keep the taller one and try to add

Docs tpr is a female so I'll probably be crossing that with the double buck male.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

Orange glue


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

God stomper


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

These are the double bucks. I think I'll keep the male on the left around. I'll keep them both a bit longer to prove themselves but I don't like slow growth or offset internodel spacing nor do i want it bred into the offspring.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> These are the double bucks. I think I'll keep the male on the left around. I'll keep them both a bit longer to prove themselves but I don't like slow growth or offset internodel spacing nor do i want it bred into the offspring.


Yeah, I'd keep the one on the left too man. Does he have any noticible frost on him?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah, I'd keep the one on the left too man. Does he have any noticible frost on him?


Only through the scope which isn't much help lol. I wanna try to get a picture in the dark and use flash then look at it on the computer to get a better idea. That's the best idea I could Come up with to compare the 2 since I don't really have a good camera. I keep stem rubbing the 2 but they seem the same on the nose and stickyness. I'm hoping the keeper starts putting up some more stink and frost.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Only through the scope which isn't much help lol. I wanna try to get a picture in the dark and use flash then look at it on the computer to get a better idea. That's the best idea I could Come up with to compare the 2 since I don't really have a good camera. I keep stem rubbing the 2 but they seem the same on the nose and stickyness. I'm hoping the keeper starts putting up some more stink and frost.


That's a good idea man, I just used my phone (with flash) after lights out, the one I kept had some crazy trich production!! Frosty isnt the be all and end all of traits though, but it's desirable!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's a good idea man, I just used my phone (with flash) after lights out, the one I kept had some crazy trich production!! Frosty isnt the be all and end all of traits though, but it's desirable!


What do u look for in ur keeper males?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What do u look for in ur keeper males?


Structure first and foremost, good lateral branching, stem rub smell, overall smell, frost. These all depend on what I want to put into the mix too. If I want to put some sativa into a cross, I look for a very open, Christmas tree structure with lots of branching etc...all really depends on your goal for the cross hey


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Structure first and foremost, good lateral branching, stem rub smell, overall smell, frost. These all depend on what I want to put into the mix too. If I want to put some sativa into a cross, I look for a very open, Christmas tree structure with lots of branching etc...all really depends on your goal for the cross hey


Yeah there is alot to take into consideration on picking the right male. I never really got to choose males myself. Seen it done alot but I never payed attention. I remember a older hippie telling me really strong males they would roll a pinner of in the morning as first days smoke to test potency. He said really good males will give u a little stoned buzz. I don't have that long to wait tho lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah there is alot to take into consideration on picking the right male. I never really got to choose males myself. Seen it done alot but I never payed attention. I remember a older hippie telling me really strong males they would roll a pinner of in the morning as first days smoke to test potency. He said really good males will give u a little stoned buzz. I don't have that long to wait tho lol.


Sure is man, sure is! 
I usually smoke my males once as well, I find they can actually give you a real trippy stone, there is definitely something in what those hippies did mate!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sure is man, sure is!
> I usually smoke my males once as well, I find they can actually give you a real trippy stone, there is definitely something in what those hippies did mate!


 Well that's good to know. I will have to give it a go when he ripens up. I wish all the years of listening to growers out west I woulda asked a few more questions about breeding. Guess being the quiet stoner finalley came back to bite me in the ass lol. I'm excited to make a few of my own crosses tho. Everyone seems to say their crosses generally come out better than both parents alone but not always.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

Made a stuffed crust sausage pizza last night, it was alright. Gotta say it beats the hell outta paying 40$ for a delivered one. Seems like just yesterday I could get a pie for like 20 then tip the delivery guy 5 bucks. Those days are long the fuck gone around here. I wanna start making my own dough. I made my own bread for years and it was pretty good. I need to start doing that again. Fresh baked bread with some good butter is good anytime of day.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

40 for a delivered pizza, wtf. That shit was like 12 bucks when I lived there!!! I guess Americans are fat enough already so they start putting the prices up, sad state of affairs that


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 40 for a delivered pizza, wtf. That shit was like 12 bucks when I lived there!!! I guess Americans are fat enough already so they start putting the prices up, sad state of affairs that


So true! Saddest thing about Amsterdam was I saw a fat tourist family from the states as we where on a tram to a museum. They where fish belly white and just as we passed a kfc they went ape shit with excitement. The wife was taking pictures...like wtf. Everyone in the tram was staring at them like fat Americans. I'll never forget that shit it was embarrassing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> So true! Saddest thing about Amsterdam was I saw a fat tourist family from the states as we where on a tram to a museum. They where fish belly white and just as we passed a kfc they went ape shit with excitement. The wife was taking pictures...like wtf. Everyone in the tram was staring at them like fat Americans. I'll never forget that shit it was embarrassing.


I used to work for a Danish company so I was in Copenhagen more often than not. Could always hear where the Americans were before you saw them. Obnoxious fat fucks, just the name we want, fml. Yes, embarrassing to say the least


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well that's good to know. I will have to give it a go when he ripens up. I wish all the years of listening to growers out west I woulda asked a few more questions about breeding. Guess being the quiet stoner finalley came back to bite me in the ass lol. I'm excited to make a few of my own crosses tho. Everyone seems to say their crosses generally come out better than both parents alone but not always.


Yeah give it a hit mate, you might enjoy it lol. I know what you mean hey, I got most of my knowledge from books and the guys at the hydro shop. Would've loved to get more info out of my pop before he passed, the way he mineralised his soil was spot on and his plants and veges were second to none!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> the way he mineralised his soil was spot on and his plants and veges were second to none!


What do you mean "mineralized"? Permaculture?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What do you mean "mineralized"? Permaculture?


He basically built his own super soil every year, he'd test his soil and then amend it to have a high calcium ratio with all the macro and micro nutrients in check. He was a soil chemist so knew his shit! He used to test his veges as well, they were so nutrient dense and delicious! 
When you think about it, he was just adding back to the soil, what leaches out and what is used by different plants. It's how I will be building my gardens when I buy a house


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

Not a supersoil per se, but what an optimum soil should be . Yep he was maintaining it yearly, awesome. I bet he had some killer veges


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not a supersoil per se, but what an optimum soil should be . Yep he was maintaining it yearly, awesome. I bet he had some killer veges


Yeah that's it man! His veges were and still are the best I've ever had, so much flavour and so fulfilling, we didn't eat much meat when we stayed with him, if we did it was meat from his mate's farm who also remineralised his paddocks each year! Funny thing is, my pop, nan and none of his mate's family ever needed fillings and never had any form of cancer etc. He died at 94, nan at 93 and his mate at 95. Something has to be said for growing nutrient dense food


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

Agreed, these days we are made sick with the shit that is produced for sale to eat only to recycle us through the health "system" to make some money. Truly fucking sad!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2016)

I have been less sick (with allergies, colds, etc) in the last 10 yrs I been here than I was when I lived in the States, simply because the food is fresh daily and the veges are fresh, not store bought, meats, fish, & poultry all chopped up that morning when you buy it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Agreed, these days we are made sick with the shit that is produced for sale to eat only to recycle us through the health "system" to make some money. Truly fucking sad!


Totally agree man, the health system relies on having sick people...cue monsanto etc to 'help' with their poison, what a bloody joke! 



Vnsmkr said:


> I have been less sick (with allergies, colds, etc) in the last 10 yrs I been here than I was when I lived in the States, simply because the food is fresh daily and the veges are fresh, not store bought, meats, fish, & poultry all chopped up that morning when you buy it.


Awesome man, just goes to show what good quality food does to your system


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 20, 2016)

I was reading that back in the day most families had a 1/4 acre garden per family per house that was tended by the women and children. I always remember my brother and I had our chores and collecting eggs and veges was one. We milked the shit head goats too. My mom still does a huge garden. She cans a bunch of veges for the winter months. She had like 50 butternut squash lol. She does potatoes, carrots, parsnips, jalepeno, tomatoes, asparagus, radishes, brocolli, onions, squash, and I'm probably forgetting a few. My dad's to lazy so I usually do a garden in their yard lol. I had 4 giant tomato plants and like 20 pepper plants along their fence. I was pissed I had 5 pots of "jalepenos" that turned out to be some weird shitty peppers I used in canned salsa. I had no jalepenos for the year which kinda sucked. 
I'm growing a stupice tomato in the back corner of the garden now. It's a early variety finishes in 60 days indeterminate. If it produces I won't have to buy hot house shit tomatoes from the store. I've been saying I would do a tomato plant in the garden since 2 winters ago so I finally pulled the trigger. It's nice to stem rub it and smell that tomato plant smell in the winter months.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I was reading that back in the day most families had a 1/4 acre garden per family per house that was tended by the women and children. I always remember my brother and I had our chores and collecting eggs and veges was one. We milked the shit head goats too. My mom still does a huge garden. She cans a bunch of veges for the winter months. She had like 50 butternut squash lol. She does potatoes, carrots, parsnips, jalepeno, tomatoes, asparagus, radishes, brocolli, onions, squash, and I'm probably forgetting a few. My dad's to lazy so I usually do a garden in their yard lol. I had 4 giant tomato plants and like 20 pepper plants along their fence. I was pissed I had 5 pots of "jalepenos" that turned out to be some weird shitty peppers I used in canned salsa. I had no jalepenos for the year which kinda sucked.
> I'm growing a stupice tomato in the back corner of the garden now. It's a early variety finishes in 60 days indeterminate. If it produces I won't have to buy hot house shit tomatoes from the store. I've been saying I would do a tomato plant in the garden since 2 winters ago so I finally pulled the trigger. It's nice to stem rub it and smell that tomato plant smell in the winter months.


Last year we had a kid fresh out of college intern on the vessel I worked on. I was checking up on him having a little discussion one day at lunch, asked him if he knew anything about growing his own food, he said he didnt. Told him thats what was wrong with his generation, what would they do, if they had to grow themselves, they would starve. He said he would just buy it from the company which sold it , thats what those companies were there for. They got the blinders on him already.....


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Last year we had a kid fresh out of college intern on the vessel I worked on. I was checking up on him having a little discussion one day at lunch, asked him if he knew anything about growing his own food, he said he didnt. Told him thats what was wrong with his generation, what would they do, if they had to grow themselves, they would starve. He said he would just buy it from the company which sold it , thats what those companies were there for. They got the blinders on him already.....


Yeah its kinda sad. So many kids are taught money is the answer to all their problems. I can't stand that frame of mind where kids think they can buy anything with money. Well I guarantee when the shit hits the fan, money won't be the answer to anything. GMO vegetables is what he will be buying and I'm kinda thinking fuck that. Homegrown veges are way tastier too.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fuck I grew up on a operating farm that was run by my parents. I watched chickens, geese, pigs, emus, rabits, deer, cows, u name it I seen it die to benefit myself. I take pride in learning that shit tho. It takes a special pair of balls to be able to kill your own dinner and eat it too. It's some real true native American living in my eyes. You gotta pay respect and give the animal dignity in death. Too many people used to a plastic wrapped chicken or steak in a store, not thinking a soul lost its life for us to enjoy that blessing of life the animal had to sacrifice. It's deep shit when your there witnessing the death yourself.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 21, 2016)

This is the keeper male double buck. He actually does have some frost upon closer inspection lol. Im happy enough with him and culled the other runty looking male. If I find a better one out of last of the seeds awesome if not oh well.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 22, 2016)

So far 1 out of 7 double bucks is up. I'm gonna give it one more day and start looking at gently digging them up. They show no signs of intelligence. I'm gonna inquire with the worm about the orange glue and double bucks. I think I should be getting better germination results than 3 out of 13 orange glue, and 3 out of 13 double bucks.

Figured I'd drop one of these and see what happens.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 22, 2016)

Sucks about the OGs and DBs. Im sure worm will make it up to you somehow.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Sucks about the OGs and DBs. Im sure worm will make it up to you somehow.


That's my guess. It's not the end of the world. I just hope that last double buck is a female lol. I'll post a pic of the runt orange glue when lights come on. It seems like it won't push out leaves. It popped the cotyledons but no true leaves yet. I had a dvg purple vapor do this. Then it shot out some goofy ass looking leaves that looked twisted and warped. The other 2 orange glue seem alright tho. I hope they are female.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 22, 2016)

I hope you get something nice. I might have to start rethinking my philosophy of no plant left behind. Culling slow growing or odd growing plants will make room to pop new seeds. 
Hope the double buck is a girl


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I hope you get something nice. I might have to start rethinking my philosophy of no plant left behind. Culling slow growing or odd growing plants will make room to pop new seeds.
> Hope the double buck is a girl


I used to be the same but now I don't really hesitate to cull the odd balls that grow super slowly. A mutant that is able to keep up with everyone else though I will keep. I've found some wacky good shit out of mutant plants. My LG OG from hso only grows 4 to 5 leafs no 7 or 9 or 11 but it's pretty amazing smoke.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 22, 2016)

Well as expected worm came through. Said he will replace them or let me pick new strains. Pretty reasonable dude I'd say. Told him id wait im in no rush anyway. I'm gonna start either blue twizzler, prime glue, or forbidden space fruit for the next few seeds I drop. I'm leaning towards the prime glue.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 22, 2016)

The goofy orange glue.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 23, 2016)

This is docs tpr. It's a female sticky and stinky to high heaven. I like this girl she has a fat ass stem and grows pretty quickly. Nice internodel spacing and everything. Reacts super well to feeding and watering too. She will be hooking up with that double buck male for sure. 
She looks a little beat because I hung a new box fan and was moving plants around, forgot it was there and the fan ate some of fan leaves. Zoops.

Then the damn veg light hood fell and crushed a orkle and fucked up my canopy. Orkle will make it, she has 2 lower branches left. It's been a rough few days in veg lol. It was my own dumb mistake not securing the hood properly. I hung the new fan to blast the veg canopy with colder air to fuck with the mites naturally, which blew the batwing hood off. Mites seem to hate colder, windy air and plants seem to hate hard metal object falling from the sky. Go figure. I still am running my pest control regiment but I think I killed most of the mites which is nice.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 23, 2016)

Ah shit man, sorry to hear of your troubles! Hope it's all up and up from here


----------



## green217 (Nov 24, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> This is docs tpr. It's a female sticky and stinky to high heaven. I like this girl she has a fat ass stem and grows pretty quickly. Nice internodel spacing and everything. Reacts super well to feeding and watering too. She will be hooking up with that double buck male for sure.
> She looks a little beat because I hung a new box fan and was moving plants around, forgot it was there and the fan ate some of fan leaves. Zoops.
> 
> Then the damn veg light hood fell and crushed a orkle and fucked up my canopy. Orkle will make it, she has 2 lower branches left. It's been a rough few days in veg lol. It was my own dumb mistake not securing the hood properly. I hung the new fan to blast the veg canopy with colder air to fuck with the mites naturally, which blew the batwing hood off. Mites seem to hate colder, windy air and plants seem to hate hard metal object falling from the sky. Go figure. I still am running my pest control regiment but I think I killed most of the mites which is nice.


sorry bout your bad luck, but i'm super interested in the at TPR. Grabbed a few up my self. Along with Purple Creek, bublleparty, and dr.who x grape ape. I have yet to get some purple and am starting to get borderline obsessed with it. Anyways you going to start a thread, or keep updates somewhere? so far you are further along than any others i've seen here. What kind of lighting are u using?


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 25, 2016)

Jrock if you can edit the name of your thread, keep them all in one place, its easy that way. Jrocks House


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 25, 2016)

green217 said:


> sorry bout your bad luck, but i'm super interested in the at TPR. Grabbed a few up my self. Along with Purple Creek, bublleparty, and dr.who x grape ape. I have yet to get some purple and am starting to get borderline obsessed with it. Anyways you going to start a thread, or keep updates somewhere? so far you are further along than any others i've seen here. What kind of lighting are u using?


I'm under hps and thanks for stopping by buddy. I will keep regular updates on docs gear in here also just to make it easier. That tpr is probably 2. months along. I don't log start dates yet, I probably should be tho!


Jah Earth Collective said:


> Jrock if you can edit the name of your thread, keep them all in one place, its easy that way. Jrocks House


That's what I'm gonna do. I'm just gonna make it a overall thread for doc, and big worm or whatever the people wanna see. I didn't think I'd be so popular lmao. I'll probably be using that name too. Seems simple and easy to find.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 25, 2016)

Anyone know how to change a grow journal title?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Anyone know how to change a grow journal title?


Just holler at sunni and see if she can change it?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2016)

@ xxx can you change this title? . I think they just updated the server to allow that option with threads, but not sure how long its been active?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 25, 2016)

@sunni Is there anyway to change the grow journal title to JRock's House?


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> @sunni Is there anyway to change the grow journal title to JRock's House?


sure


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> sure


Thankyou!!!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 25, 2016)

Finally got around to some bubble hash this morning. Came out pretty nice. Just gotta wait for it to dry and cure a bit.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't think I'll keep her but man she sure frosts up nice. It's incredible bulk from I forget who. Smells like a gallon of gasoline and a gallon of tropical punch got mixed together.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

These are the 2 orange glue. I still got the stunted one it's attempting to push something out, too small for my camera to get a good picture tho. I'll keep it to see what it does.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Here is the double buck. Looks frosty purple already lol. My 2 males did not exhibit this trait but all the 4 female double buck seedlings I've seen pictures of from bmgnoot had this trait. Too early to make assumptions but I like the way it's looking.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Got some more stuff for the garden. The real growers recharge I tried a 8 ounce jar of and it definatley makes a difference. Plants love that shit. I never used mykos before but seems like alot of people use it and love it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Got some more stuff for the garden. The real growers recharge I tried a 8 ounce jar of and it definatley makes a difference. Plants love that shit. I never used mykos before but seems like alot of people use it and love it.


Drop the recharge and get azos. Use it in conjunction with the mykos as per the directions on the package and strap on your seatbelt.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Drop the recharge and get azos. Use it in conjunction with the mykos as per the directions on the package and strap on your seatbelt.


I already got some on the way lol. Just haven't received it yet. I'm just gonna add it into my regiment. Everyone I've talked to loves recharge but I can't find info on their ingredients or where they are sourcing ingredients from. Then again I run a few a.n. nutes so I guess I can't be to harsh.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I already got some on the way lol. Just haven't received it yet. I'm just gonna add it into my regiment. Everyone I've talked to loves recharge but I can't find info on their ingredients or where they are sourcing ingredients from. Then again I run a few a.n. nutes so I guess I can't be to harsh.


Get ready bro look at this girl no nutes all no till azos and mykos to prep soil aside from my amendments and when transplanting three week veg two weeks into flower grown from seed


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Get ready bro look at this girl no nutes all no till azos and mykos to prep soil aside from my amendments and when transplanting three week veg two weeks into flower grown from seed
> 
> View attachment 3840397


Damn she is definitely thriving. What strain is that?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn she is definitely thriving. What strain is that?


It's a tester I am running. Sasquatch X Malawie beautiful plant and she's under the 650w of COB's I have two more of the same strain and three Timenfaya Devil X Original Haze as well split them up between the COB's and HPS. She was the tallest going into flower at 24" they were all 18-24" when I moved them to flower area. She's the first one and has a two week head start pretty much on the others.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Guess my old family out south remembered me. Great folks I'll always treasure in my thoughts and prayers. Big up to the greater powers.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Guess my old family out south remembered me. Great folks I'll always treasure in my thoughts and prayers. Big up to the greater powers.


Beans?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Beans?


That's gel tabs lol


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's gel tabs lol


Couldnt tell what they were, too dark


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 27, 2016)

Gel packs of what?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

I heard that a few times. They old School family pyramids from the last dead show from what I gather.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Gel packs of what?


Gel tabs of L lmao. Dead head family L from the mountains... Is L that rare these days? I got tons the shit at this point from homies.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Gel tabs of L lmao. Dead head family L from the mountains... Is L that rare these days? I got tons the shit at this point from homies.


Yeah, pretty rare where I am anyway!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 27, 2016)

Does that shit go based off of moods and situations in your life? Kinda like shrooms?
Ate em once, I had a bad trip lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Does that shit go based off of moods and situations in your life? Kinda like shrooms?
> Ate em once, I had a bad trip lol


Yes absolutely. LSD will take you where your moods are


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Have had some amazing trips, only a couple off ones. Not bad per se but I had no business eating it at the time considering my mood


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes absolutely. LSD will take you where your moods are


Thanks for that info, guess I won't be doing that shit neither lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Thanks for that info, guess I won't be doing that shit neither lmao


If you are in a great mood, good L is awesome.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Have had some amazing trips, only a couple off ones. Not bad per se but I had no business eating it at the time considering my mood


New baby, active warrant, and an eviction notice was what I was looking at when I first ate some, then I thought I was losing it, went and ate the other half eighth....smh. Needless to say , I lost it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> New baby, active warrant, and an eviction notice was what I was looking at when I first ate some, then I thought I was losing it, went and ate the other half eighth....smh. Needless to say , I lost it


Damn bud I could only imagine that one....... yikes....sorry you went through that shit. I had a bad trip on acid when I was 17 and never touched the harder stuff than weed except for X when partying with the girlies here and there. Good scotch/whiskey or aged rum and a nice phat blunt and I am GTG..........


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 27, 2016)

Same here, but I'm not much of a drinker. I'll drink a 6 pack and be nice. No hard liquor makes me sick. 
Haven't touched anything but weed since 2010 when I did some x. 
Have no desire for anything but my lovely green medicine now.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

I stopped drinking two only one hard drink special occasion here and there, beer or anything else makes me throw up since I got sick and all I use to drink was high end beer too lol......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I stopped drinking two only one hard drink special occasion here and there, beer or anything else makes me throw up since I got sick and all I use to drink was high end beer too lol......


Since I sort of put the brakes on drinking when my oldest was born 7 yrs ago, if I drink more than 1 or 2 beers now I also throw up the next day like my body is rejecting it, not always but majority of the time. I took that as a sign, my body doesnt like the poison any more. If I can smoke freely I just drink loads of water


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> New baby, active warrant, and an eviction notice was what I was looking at when I first ate some, then I thought I was losing it, went and ate the other half eighth....smh. Needless to say , I lost it


Yeah brah, thats certainly NOT the optimal time FFS!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Since I sort of put the brakes on drinking when my oldest was born 7 yrs ago, if I drink more than 1 or 2 beers now I also throw up the next day like my body is rejecting it, not always but majority of the time. I took that as a sign, my body doesnt like the poison any more. If I can smoke freely I just drink loads of water


That's me but plain water gets old so I started getting kool aid because it's gluten free and shit now and I use Agave to sweeten it and the kids are none the wiser and I get something besides water......... win/win


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's me but plain water gets old so I started getting kool aid because it's gluten free and shit now and I use Agave to sweeten it and they are none the wiser and I get something besides water......... win/win


I drink alot of green and herbal tea then we just mix in some natural honey . Fukn good shit


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I drink alot of green and herbal tea then we just mix in some natural honey . Fukn good shit


 There's two jugs in my fridge cold 24/7, green tea, and kool aid.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> There's two jugs in my fridge cold 24/7, green tea, and kool aid.


my kool aid is water, lemons, & grenadine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

You can make a shitload of koolaid with that bottle of grenadine. Just mix whatever fruit you want


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You can make a shitload of koolaid with that bottle of grenadine. Just mix whatever fruit you want


TY I would have never thought of that and I should know better. I'm going to experiment soon when I harvest my Hawaiin Dwarf Bananas soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

For sure, I have been experimenting with different fruits (and some vegetables) in the blender, toss a bit of ice in, maybe some fresh lemon juice, mint sprigs, and some grenadine. Make some killer smoothies, or without ice, "kool aid".


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> For sure, I have been experimenting with different fruits (and some vegetables) in the blender, toss a bit of ice in, maybe some fresh lemon juice, mint sprigs, and some grenadine. Make some killer smoothies, or without ice, "kool aid".


Perfect


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes L is a mood based drug. Then ive seen people start off great and one little thing they see or hear can throw them over the edge. I dont have the time or energy like i used to for L and booms. I try to drinkabout a gallon of water a day. Plus whatever teas I have throughout the day. Now I have to look into this grenadine andmake me some juice. Smoothies with yogurt and fresh fruit are the shit too. I just buy a ton of fresh fruit and freeze it for my smoothies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yes L is a mood based drug. Then ive seen people start off great and one little thing they see or hear can throw them over the edge. I dont have the time or energy like i used to for L and booms. I try to drinkabout a gallon of water a day. Plus whatever teas I have throughout the day. Now I have to look into this grenadine andmake me some juice. Smoothies with yogurt and fresh fruit are the shit too. I just buy a ton of fresh fruit and freeze it for my smoothies


http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-homemade-grenadine-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-187983


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-homemade-grenadine-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-187983


That's the shit right there thanks buddy. 

Well boys my tomato plants got some flowers. I'm fucking stoked.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

Check this cat out. So fukn hammered he decided to snort the bill


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

This was how I was described that night hanging out at the local bar after I dropped 4 hits. Who the fuck drops 4 hits and goes to the pool hall? Well, I do, that night hahahaha


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check this cat out. So fukn hammered he decided to snort the bill


My guy runs a blood bank down south and told.me never use money's like that. Diseases can last on paper for up to a week . I don't snort shit but I wash my hands after every large cash transaction.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

I have been so fucked on lsd. Get this one time I was so wacked at the Chicago art institute I walked in with a bottle of water. Half way through some security lady asked me for the bottle and I was so fucking lost. I asked her If she wanted it and she was like no wtf. Then I was apologizing and told her I'd set the bottle down in the corner. It was some ghetto lady who had never seen hippies tripping and she was wiggling the fuck out. All I could mutter after a 10 strip + was I'm sorry, Here is the bottle! I thought she thought it was vodka....it's a fucking museum lol. Water and food isn't allowed obviously.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

OMG, I am crying laughing here!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

I can picture all of this, thats why its so funny


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

It wigged m e the fuck out. Then on the way home I was arguing with the train guy saying I paid and the pricing is bullshit for the service. Then I thanked the guy and told him to fuck off when I reached My stop. I felt bad for the bastard the day after. He was just doing his job and I was tripping like a piece of shit. I even saw a kid from middle school on the train. He was trying to tell me his life story. All I could say is I'm tripping harder than a mother fucker. He looked confused as fuck.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

Should have seen me that day I was in the orange haze trying to oversee an ex move her shit out of the house of an old work colleague, an ex and her daughter were moving all the stuff while I sat in the ac. I oversaw from the front seat of my truck parked at the mailbox lmao, I got out twice I think, just to float around for a few minutes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> It wigged m e the fuck out. Then on the way home I was arguing with the train guy saying I paid and the pricing is bullshit for the service. Then I thanked the guy and told him to fuck off when I reached My stop. I felt bad for the bastard the day after. He was just doing his job and I was tripping like a piece of shit. I even saw a kid from middle school on the train. He was trying to tell me his life story. All I could say is I'm tripping harder than a mother fucker. He looked confused as fuck.


Thanked the guy then told him to fuck off lmfao, classy holy shit dude I am fucking dying here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a tendency to tell people Im really fucked up when I am really fucked up, so I can relate


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have a tendency to tell people Im really fucked up when I am really fucked up, so I can relate


I'm the classiest piece of shit you'll ever meet lol. Especially when u get me on some good drugs. Half the reason I stay away from them lol. I have little filter in real life. After some L I'll tell you how shit really works according to me without filter and it's crass as fuck.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm the classiest piece of shit you'll ever meet lol. Especially when u get me on some good drugs. Half the reason I stay away from them lol. I have little filter in real life. After some L I'll tell you how shit really works according to me without filter and it's crass as fuck.


< Same same buddy. #nofuckingfilter


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Should have seen me that day I was in the orange haze trying to oversee an ex move her shit out of the house of an old work colleague, an ex and her daughter were moving all the stuff while I sat in the ac. I oversaw from the front seat of my truck parked at the mailbox lmao, I got out twice I think, just to float around for a few minutes


Lmao that's too funny. That's how it goes tho. I wouldn't of lifted a finger for them in that state of mind unless they were passing a joint.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

Ha ha these stories remind me of when i took a huge hit of 2CB after playing a set. I thought it was x until after an hour my mate told me to be prepared for the 12 hours of power....fuck me was he right ha ha. I was sitting at the bus station for over an hour waiting for my bus and it was right in front of me the whole time. My mate, who also had some, sat up the back of a packed bus and could not stop laughing for 4 hours! All we wanted was a ciggarette and we couldnt. 
When we got off, my mates mrs took one look at us and walked off shaking her head. After I got home, Oprah was on tv, I was tripping so hard I remember having a conversation with Oprah. Some friends were worried about me (they rang and got no sense out of me at all) so rocked up...I was climbing up the back of my lounge having a full conversation with fucking Oprah ha ha. Needless to say, they had to take me to pick my mrs up from work as I was in no state to drive LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

I flew offshore once (more than once) after a night of rolling balls, fuck I was still rolling at the heliport. Thankfully I was able to get some solid sleep once I landed on the platform.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha these stories remind me of when i took a huge hit of 2CB after playing a set. I thought it was x until after an hour my mate told me to be prepared for the 12 hours of power....fuck me was he right ha ha. I was sitting at the bus station for over an hour waiting for my bus and it was right in front of me the whole time. My mate, who also had some, sat up the back of a packed bus and could not stop laughing for 4 hours! All we wanted was a ciggarette and we couldnt.
> When we got off, my mates mrs took one look at us and walked off shaking her head. After I got home, Oprah was on tv, I was tripping so hard I remember having a conversation with Oprah. Some friends were worried about me (they rang and got no sense out of me at all) so rocked up...I was climbing up the back of my lounge having a full conversation with fucking Oprah ha ha. Needless to say, they had to take me to pick my mrs up from work as I was in no state to drive LOL


hahahaha easty you fit right in with us crazies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hahahaha easty you fit right in with us crazies


I could only imagine all of us getting on it sometime....I'm imagining The Hangover hahahaha


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha these stories remind me of when i took a huge hit of 2CB after playing a set. I thought it was x until after an hour my mate told me to be prepared for the 12 hours of power....fuck me was he right ha ha. I was sitting at the bus station for over an hour waiting for my bus and it was right in front of me the whole time. My mate, who also had some, sat up the back of a packed bus and could not stop laughing for 4 hours! All we wanted was a ciggarette and we couldnt.
> When we got off, my mates mrs took one look at us and walked off shaking her head. After I got home, Oprah was on tv, I was tripping so hard I remember having a conversation with Oprah. Some friends were worried about me (they rang and got no sense out of me at all) so rocked up...I was climbing up the back of my lounge having a full conversation with fucking Oprah ha ha. Needless to say, they had to take me to pick my mrs up from work as I was in no state to drive LOL


Lmfao that's too funny. It's scary that rc drug shit tho. It fucks some people for good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao that's too funny. It's scary that rc drug shit tho. It fucks some people for good.


Yep you be like that dude talking about scopolamine talking about his mate still peeking out from behind the blinds after a trip 09:10;00~


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm always the guy who can't just take one. It one.....then 2......then 3......then 5.... them I'm into the twilight zone.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep you be like that dude talking about scopolamine talking about his mate still peeking out from behind the blinds after a trip


Crocodile... nope that's the other shit from south America. U can have someone help rob there own house lol. This shits for real. I've heard tons of stories about it. One can buy it from select sources.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao that's too funny. It's scary that rc drug shit tho. It fucks some people for good.


Fuck yeah, seen it put people in mental institutions over here! One of my mates never came back from a trip (multiple actually)! Very scary shit!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck yeah, seen it put people in mental institutions over here! One of my mates never came back from a trip (multiple actually)! Very scary shit!


That's what I'm talking about. It's happening more and more with all the weird shit they are making. I'm a naturalist. Lsd, mushroom, and thc can all be found in nature or derived from nature so it's safe in my eyes. Fuck that wacky rc game


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. It's happening more and more with all the weird shit they are making. I'm a naturalist. Lsd, mushroom, and thc can all be found in nature or derived from nature so it's safe in my eyes. Fuck that wacky rc game


Yeah i'm the same these days man, thc is it for me....unless my mate makes some good mdma, then I'm all over that shit ha ha.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah i'm the same these days man, thc is it for me....unless my mate makes some good mdma, then I'm all over that shit ha ha.


I'm more of a dmt kinda guy. I can't do speedy drugs lol. I'll end up in a ball of coke or a ball of mdma if I touch it. I just have a problem stopping is all lol. Dmt I make myself and go on vacation without ever leaving the house. Fuck my last trip I was at a summer camp with bitches in bikinis. Not the normal but I have a tendency to abuse drugs lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm more of a dmt kinda guy. I can't do speedy drugs lol. I'll end up in a ball of coke or a ball of mdma if I touch it. I just have a problem stopping is all lol. Dmt I make myself and go on vacation without ever leaving the house. Fuck my last trip I was at a summer camp with bitches in bikinis. Not the normal but I have a tendency to abuse drugs lol.


Ohhh dmt, that shit is quality!! I'm like you though hey, if i have a g or a quarter of MD, i'll keep going till its gone ha ha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah i'm the same these days man, thc is it for me....unless my mate makes some good mdma, then I'm all over that shit ha ha.


I really do love a really clean MDMA or Molly. Mdma is another one in the PTSD arsenal. Its the real deal for sure....as long as you know the source is clean


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

These days its cannabis hash or edibles. Just reminded myself, Need to hit someone up for spores now since its the off season. Next project happy mushys


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I really do love a really clean MDMA or Molly. Mdma is another one in the PTSD arsenal. Its the real deal for sure....as long as you know the source is clean


Yeah for sure man. I'm lucky I majored in organic chemistry at uni so have a few friends that help make it. We like to wash it a few times just to make it ultra clean!!


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah for sure man. I'm lucky I majored in organic chemistry at uni so have a few friends that help make it. We like to wash it a few times just to make it ultra clean!!


Lucky bastard !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Lucky bastard !


What's even better is that Camphor laurel, which has very high levels of safrol oil, grows absolutely rampant in many parts of the state I'm in. Takes a bit to extract it, but who cares, the amount of MD that can be made, even with 1L is ridiculous!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> What's even better is that Camphor laurel, which has very high levels of safrol oil, grows absolutely rampant in many parts of the state I'm in. Takes a bit to extract it, but who cares, the amount of MD that can be made, even with 1L is ridiculous!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> What's even better is that Camphor laurel, which has very high levels of safrol oil, grows absolutely rampant in many parts of the state I'm in. Takes a bit to extract it, but who cares, the amount of MD that can be made, even with 1L is ridiculous!!


There's plenty sources in Asia (or there were), but the US Govt has fucked that and countless other things as they do


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> There's plenty sources in Asia (or there were), but the US Govt has fucked that and countless other things as they do


Yep, they fucked that too! All sasafrass oil coming into Aus is so heavily regulated now too!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yep, they fucked that too! All sasafrass oil coming into Aus is so heavily regulated now too!


Fuck I watched a documentary on making sass oil and it's devastating to the rain forest. They just hack down the tree and start processing on site. I knew a few ppl making mdma. Mdma was killer but the people were like Florida trailer park hicks. So needles to say I never fucked with them. Too sketchy. I have always been a fan of finding new plants to extract what I'm looking for. I hear people using acacia mimosa and that stuff stinks imo compared to acacia confusa which is saturated with the magic. I know a biochemical engineer and he was astonished at the quality and amount I pulled per pull on my runs. I think he was jealous cause him and his "smart friends" tried and pulled 1 gram from 2.2 lb. That's pathetic lmao. I'll pull almost 2 zips from 2.2 pounds of acacia confusa if it's quality acacia root bark.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Thing is probably wouldn't be done like that if the fukn dea hadn't made it illegal....yeah its fucked the way they process it. Make your own?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thing is probably wouldn't be done like that if the fukn dea hadn't made it illegal....yeah its fucked the way they process it. Make your own?


I dunno how to make sass oil. I can do dmt easily enough. I'm sure I could figure it out but I don't really like mdma so I wouldn't bother learning lol. I'm sure there is some kinda plants easily available that have the correct alkaloids for extraction of sass oil without hacking down old ass trees.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck I watched a documentary on making sass oil and it's devastating to the rain forest. They just hack down the tree and start processing on site. I knew a few ppl making mdma. Mdma was killer but the people were like Florida trailer park hicks. So needles to say I never fucked with them. Too sketchy. I have always been a fan of finding new plants to extract what I'm looking for. I hear people using acacia mimosa and that stuff stinks imo compared to acacia confusa which is saturated with the magic. I know a biochemical engineer and he was astonished at the quality and amount I pulled per pull on my runs. I think he was jealous cause him and his "smart friends" tried and pulled 1 gram from 2.2 lb. That's pathetic lmao. I'll pull almost 2 zips from 2.2 pounds of acacia confusa if it's quality acacia root bark.


Oh yeah man, they absolutely destroy the forest when processing it. I'm lucky in that camphor laural is a noxious weed here that grows like a vine, the authorities ask people to come in and help cut it down....I just take it by the trailerload and process it myself!! Fark dude, you got some serious efficiency with the acacia bark too ha ha.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here is big worms god stompers. Been awhile since I updated pics of them. They are doing well. None have really sexed yet but they are really close.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

In an attempt to get rid of seeds I dropped 4 cookies kush. I'm depressed reading all the shit reviews but I said fuck it. It is what it is. Never have found anything special from barneys but never really was totally disappointed either. My critical kush produced like shit but that she always makes me fall asleep nicely.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> In an attempt to get rid of seeds I dropped 4 cookies kush. I'm depressed reading all the shit reviews but I said fuck it. It is what it is. Never have found anything special from barneys but never really was totally disappointed either. My critical kush produced like shit but that she always makes me fall asleep nicely.


Good luck bro all my barney's stuff has been some of the best shit I have grown so far, if I wasn't such a newb my Blue Cheese would have been kept but I hadn't a grasp really on growing yet and cloning was a fantasy still at that point lol. 

On the contrary I have had a couple of packs from Breeder/Banks that everyone raves about and I spent big $$ on that have been complete DOG SHIT! lol. 

Most of my freebies have been the best of my smoke so far lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

I ran the 8 ball kush it was ok. Never had their blue cheese but that is one of barneys best strains from what I've read. The critical kush I had 2 phenos. One was the producer but I didn't like the smoke at all. It had huge rock hard buds tho. The second pheno is the one I pictured above. She is alright. Kinda lacks on smell bit makes up for that in the power department. I'm always excited to have a new strain to try tho.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I ran the 8 ball kush it was ok. Never had their blue cheese but that is one of barneys best strains from what I've read. The critical kush I had 2 phenos. One was the producer but I didn't like the smoke at all. It had huge rock hard buds tho. The second pheno is the one I pictured above. She is alright. Kinda lacks on smell bit makes up for that in the power department. I'm always excited to have a new strain to try tho.


I am VERY disaappointed with my Tangie Power and just cannot bring myself to spend this kind of $$ on genetics from the breeder again. Was not cheap, and I have tried to germ 6 beans so far, 4 sprouted in the paper towel then didn't pop the soil, the last two poppped started growing and are just stalled, they haven't died but not grown either, I started two of them a week before my big worm grow and they look half as big and the big worms were already topped and defoliated completely once already, they will get the axe soon as well these tangie power and the rest of the pack will get a toss not bothering with this garbage anymore. Same with my pack of beans for the GG grow, the sherbert cookies from the breeder will not get a go if someone wants them I'll trade you but if not garbage not wasting time on it after the shit with the GG grow.

Then you get a $55 pack of beans from someone like the worm, or the other smaller guys and everything grows vigorously and is fire. Go figure.

Sorry for the derail and rant in your thread if it's out of line I can edit/remove just releasing some growers bitching


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I am VERY disaappointed with my Tangie Power and just cannot bring myself to spend this kind of $$ on genetics from the breeder again. Was not cheap, and I have tried to germ 6 beans so far, 4 sprouted in the paper towel then didn't pop the soil, the last two poppped started growing and are just stalled, they haven't died but not grown either, I started two of them a week before my big worm grow and they look half as big and the big worms were already topped and defoliated completely once already, they will get the axe soon as well these tangie power and the rest of the pack will get a toss not bothering with this garbage anymore. Same with my pack of beans for the GG grow, the sherbert cookies from the breeder will not get a go if someone wants them I'll trade you but if not garbage not wasting time on it after the shit with the GG grow.
> 
> Then you get a $55 pack of beans from someone like the worm, or the other smaller guys and everything grows vigorously and is fire. Go figure.
> 
> Sorry for the derail and rant in your thread if it's out of line I can edit/remove just releasing some growers bitching


Who was tangie power done by?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Who was tangie power done by?


I don't want to start a shit storm so PM incoming lol........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Who was tangie power done by?


Sincity . Ive only grown out Sinfully Sour and a bunch of eastcoastmo's SC crosses but I would say this is a case of trying to do too many things at once, or in this case release too many before perfecting one, though since not grown them out couldnt say for certain. I hear ya though Evil, more than once Ive found fire in a ~$50 pack of seeds vs shit in $150 packs


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sincity . Ive only grown out Sinfully Sour and a bunch of eastcoastmo's SC crosses but I would say this is a case of trying to do too many things at once, or in this case release too many before perfecting one, though since not grown them out couldnt say for certain. I hear ya though Evil, more than once Ive found fire in a ~$50 pack of seeds vs shit in $150 packs


That's seems to be happening more and more with the big guys. Fuck testing we have our gear on point. 3 months down the road, fuck we shoulda tested those crosses better before release. 
I will definitely get some sin mints and platinum delights but I may pass on the new drops besides sin mint pie.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sincity . Ive only grown out Sinfully Sour and a bunch of eastcoastmo's SC crosses but I would say this is a case of trying to do too many things at once, or in this case release too many before perfecting one, though since not grown them out couldnt say for certain. I hear ya though Evil, more than once Ive found fire in a ~$50 pack of seeds vs shit in $150 packs


I know it happens bro and it's part of the game, but in this day in age with so much competition the guys saying they have the FIRE and getting the cash for it need to come through with the quality of the gear. I only got it because I cannot for the life of me find Agent Orange anywhere and want to try it or a cross with it just to see what's up and how it does with my nerve pain. 

People can say it was you, the germ process, the dirt, blah blah blah, but I started other stuff at the same time and it's growing fine. 

If it's cool with J rock I can post a purple voodoo next to one of the tangie powers...............then you guys can see what I mean


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with sharing your opinion in here EM, it sucks to hear they didn't work out for you hey. I have heard quite a few stories of the the Tangie used in the cross being very hit or miss though. I think @Vnsmkr may be right, trying to release too many strains, too quickly! Look at IHG, people are falling over each other to get the beans and I'd fairly say that close to a third of people who grow them out, have had either mediocre buds or they herm...yet people still pay a shit load of cash for them! I got sucked in and bought 2 packs but at least they were under $50 a pack!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

I hear you 100%, and thats the reason I really like cottage breeders like Rid, Doc, Worm, Shoreline


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> There's nothing wrong with sharing your opinion in here EM, it sucks to hear they didn't work out for you hey. I have heard quite a few stories of the the Tangie used in the cross being very hit or miss though. I think @Vnsmkr may be right, trying to release too many strains, too quickly! Look at IHG, people are falling over each other to get the beans and I'd fairly say that close to a third of people who grow them out, have had either mediocre buds or they herm...yet people still pay a shit load of cash for them! I got sucked in and bought 2 packs but at least they were under $50 a pack!


Thanks bro you just never know who's friends with who and when you have less than a year growing (6 months) a lot of people don't seem to think your complaints are valid because you don't know anything lol............


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I know it happens bro and it's part of the game, but in this day in age with so much competition the guys saying they have the FIRE and getting the cash for it need to come through with the quality of the gear. I only got it because I cannot for the life of me find Agent Orange anywhere and want to try it or a cross with it just to see what's up and how it does with my nerve pain.
> 
> People can say it was you, the germ process, the dirt, blah blah blah, but I started other stuff at the same time and it's growing fine.
> 
> If it's cool with J rock I can post a purple voodoo next to one of the tangie powers...............then you guys can see what I mean


Go ahead homie me casa su casa.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you 100%, and thats the reason I really like cottage breeders like Rid, Doc, Worm, Shoreline


They all work on a few strains at a time for quality is what I like. Fuck guys like ihg, sin, they have fucking barns filled with strains. Kinda hard to keep track of wtf is going on with all those plants.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Go ahead homie me casa su casa.


Thanks bro then pic time it is, be back in a few this should get fun now lol.........

I'm going to be labeled the Sin City hater lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

Ok here we go, SC Tangerine Power are the middle and left plant. The plant on the right is the "smallest" of my Purple Voodoo of the 7 going, if I put the biggest one this comparison would really be a joke. Now keep in mind the tangie powers were topped once but never defoliated, the PV was started "minumum" one week after the TP was already above soil, maybe closer to two weeks I would have to go back to my notes and check. All of my PV was fully leaf stripped early on when topped. 

Sorry man but fail in my book, these TP have look exactly the same for about a week now and will get cut up and tossed to feed worms soon, I don't have time and space for this game right now. 6 beans and the two that grow this is what I get, what would I possibly expect in the 4 that are left lol.......


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok here we go, SC Tangerine Power are the middle and left plant. The plant on the right is the "smallest" of my Purple Voodoo of the 7 going, if I put the biggest one this comparison would really be a joke. Now keep in mind the tangie powers were topped once but never defoliated, the PV was started "minumum" one week after the TP was already above soil, maybe closer to two weeks I would have to go back to my notes and check. All of my PV was fully leaf stripped early on when topped.
> 
> Sorry man but fail in my book, these TP have look exactly the same for about a week now and will get cut up and tossed to feed worms soon, I don't have time and space for this game right now. 6 beans and the two that grow this is what I get, what would I possibly expect in the 4 that are left lol.......
> 
> View attachment 3842264 View attachment 3842265


Lmfao yeah I see what ur saying. Some runty little fuckers no doubt.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok here we go, SC Tangerine Power are the middle and left plant. The plant on the right is the "smallest" of my Purple Voodoo of the 7 going, if I put the biggest one this comparison would really be a joke. Now keep in mind the tangie powers were topped once but never defoliated, the PV was started "minumum" one week after the TP was already above soil, maybe closer to two weeks I would have to go back to my notes and check. All of my PV was fully leaf stripped early on when topped.
> 
> Sorry man but fail in my book, these TP have look exactly the same for about a week now and will get cut up and tossed to feed worms soon, I don't have time and space for this game right now. 6 beans and the two that grow this is what I get, what would I possibly expect in the 4 that are left lol.......
> 
> View attachment 3842264 View attachment 3842265


That purple voodoo has big ass fans. That's gonna be some dank.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro you just never know who's friends with who and when you have less than a year growing (6 months) a lot of people don't seem to think your complaints are valid because you don't know anything lol............


Totally get it bro, it's all good. No matter what experience someone has or doesnt have, when you pay the amount you do for the seeds, the expectation is that you should at LEAST get 1 keeper female that grows homogenously! I wouldn't give up on them just yet though bro, having tangerine in there, they're likely to really pop when they start flowering. It does suck that they seem so far behind though. I'd flick Sin an email with pics and ask him what kind of pheno's to expect. If he can't answer it, then be done with them!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That purple voodoo has big ass fans. That's gonna be some dank.


It's the first purple strain I pop so I am excited, and someone told me to watch out for an elusive green pheno which I am glad because if not I would have tossed it given the genetics behind the strain.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally get it bro, it's all good. No matter what experience someone has or doesnt have, when you pay the amount you do for the seeds, the expectation is that you should at LEAST get 1 keeper female that grows homogenously! I wouldn't give up on them just yet though bro, having tangerine in there, they're likely to really pop when they start flowering. It does suck that they seem so far behind though. I'd flick Sin an email with pics and ask him what kind of pheno's to expect. If he can't answer it, then be done with them!


I don't really like to email companies and bitch like this because it happens I am aware but it's just frustrating when you shell out that kind of $$ for one pack of beans because the breeders gear is suppose to be "the shit" well they were right but they didn't mean it in a positive way lol.

I got pubes that grow faster than these TP lol


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Another couple small breeders putting out fire is farmhouse genetics and big buddy seeds. Farmhouse only has maybe 7 strains but each one has stellar reviews from what I've read. Same goes for big buddy seeds. I haven't grown his gear out but I plan on grabbing some from what I've seen on ig.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I don't really like to email companies and bitch like this because it happens I am aware but it's just frustrating when you shell out that kind of $$ for one pack of beans because the breeders gear is suppose to be "the shit" well they were right but they didn't mean it in a positive way lol.
> 
> I got pubes that grow faster than these TP lol


And i was just thinking of popping some TP's too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> And i was just thinking of popping some TP's too


Backburner those bitches


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Backburner those bitches


Done ! !


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Backburner those bitches


True that. I hate hearing skeptical reports. I have a little bag of gear that falls under the skeptical department. Might me some fire in there but they can wait while I work stuff with much better reports. 

This barneys cookies kush is throwing me for a loop. Leafly and other smoke report sites have high reviews of that strain. U read around in the forums and people can't get enough of ripping into barneys gear and cookies kush comes up alot. Some say its good others say bullshit. I almost just fucking tossed them yesterday after reading. I didn't tho they are sitting on my water heater in peat pellets lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 30, 2016)

So that male double buck might be female. I feel like a fucking newb. I've never in my life seen pre flowers like these. They look male no doubt about it. I started looking closer with the scope. There are tiny and I mean tiny little what appear to be pistils emerging from the pre flower. I'm still on the fence if it's male or female...Makes me wonder if I culled my only male, if it was actually a male...smh.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> And i was just thinking of popping some TP's too


Yeah I saw that and had to chuckle don't disregard them on my account but you can see my exp in the pics I posted. And the fam here has stated there's been other people who have had issues with the genetics as well. I am bummed because I was looking forward to finally trying something with agent Orange in it since I can't find it on its own and not crossed


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Here is some burnt hso black dog, it's not that bad, but it was nute burned for sure. It's my purple pheno smells like grapey, berry fuel. I really like the flavor. I gave her plain water the last 4 weeks and some recharge to fix the burn. Next run I'll have much better photos. I dunno what the hell I was thinking smh, I guess I wasn't thinking lol. I fucked my schedule somehow and fertilized 2 times in a row and was playing with the amounts. At least I found my sweet spot where everyone is thriving so that's the plus. I'm really excited for next month harvest since nothing will be burned lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2016)

Still looks good to me I just finally was able to get a hold of some of those beans myself along with some Miami Schmooze and some vienna skunk. The skunk was a 5 pack of fem freebies, can't find the lineage listed anywhere though.

Let us know how that smokes bro!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vienna skunk lmfao. That's reminds me of hot dogs. Hso is another company people talk mad shit about but everything I've grown from them except blue dream has been excellent. 

The black dog taste is about like the smell. Berry fuel. I like it a lot. It's a heavy hitter but you can still get shit done. I really like the buzz from her. I feel it in the eyes a lot like bug eyed lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2016)

What happened with the BD? I have one Fem BD from hso going right now and she's got a beautiful structure in veg and such an easy going plant to work with.

I am excited to grow out the black dog and I might be getting my hands on some elusive Geist Grow OG beans

I am a fan of HSO myself so far seems like I am doing good growing the stuff everybody bashes lol. My Barney's beans have all been crazy pheno s and straight fire and they were freebies lol. Meanwhile shit i lay out big bucks for won't germ or does but then won't pop the dirt. Or does that and then stalls lol.

Big worms PV and HSO are returning my faith somewhat as is Mephisto because they're autos are off the chain.

I have a shit ton of beans that need going through so we will see how it goes.

I'm anxious to pop a few things next but so many choices more stuff from worm some Bruce banner alien shoreline have some ocean grown stuff bunch of HSO etc. Guess it ain't a bad problem to have lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 30, 2016)

My blue dreams I ran 4 seeds all fem where just Super hairy and airy. They also wanted like 11 or 12 weeks which is out of the question for me. I like have a bunch of beans to pick from. I got a ton of cookie crosses and all kinds of good stuff. Recently grabbed some exotic genetics super cheap. I got shrieker and intergalactic for like 65 a pack. The dank ream has some killer ass sales that I can't pass up like 37% off. The shrieker was on sale at 80 plus with 37% off it was really damn cheap lol.

Edit: the dank team...not ream lmfao. Rather hilarious mistake.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 30, 2016)

Cool thanks for the info. Is the dank team US based?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Cool thanks for the info. Is the dank team US based?


Yeah he is in michigan. He can ship slow sometimes but I have always gotten everything from them. Sometimes awesome freebies too. He is big on monthly promos which is awesome and he will run them when he does new drops. I've gotten a ton of cheap gear from him.


----------



## daloudpack (Nov 30, 2016)

I've been looking at his site too trying to see when he's gonna restock no response via email yet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah I saw that and had to chuckle don't disregard them on my account but you can see my exp in the pics I posted. And the fam here has stated there's been other people who have had issues with the genetics as well. I am bummed because I was looking forward to finally trying something with agent Orange in it since I can't find it on its own and not crossed


Agent Orange available at Attitude in 5 & 10 pcks now


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 1, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> I've been looking at his site too trying to see when he's gonna restock no response via email yet


 you probably won't ever get one he is not big on emails at all. I've emailed him maybe 3 times never got a response once.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Agent Orange available at Attitude in 5 & 10 pcks now


I still like attitude. They have some decent strains I can't find here. Lots of hso gear. I always got all my packages too. 1 went missing. It was all autos so fuck it lol. Green point seeds has a sale. I got like 5 packs for 20 a pop. Some sound really decent too from reading in forums on here. That's gonna wrap up my year of seed buying till jah opens or doc drops cpg and rum bayou. I'm officially out of the running on sint city. Good luck too anyone trying tho your gonna need it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I still like attitude. They have some decent strains I can't find here. Lots of hso gear. I always got all my packages too. 1 went missing. It was all autos so fuck it lol. Green point seeds has a sale. I got like 5 packs for 20 a pop. Some sound really decent too from reading in forums on here. That's gonna wrap up my year of seed buying till jah opens or doc drops cpg and rum bayou. I'm officially out of the running on sint city. Good luck too anyone trying tho your gonna need it!


They are solid. 90% of the beans in my vault came from there, the Tude. They have only had to resend a few times due to customs and they always came through. Soon soon, jahearth.com


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 2, 2016)

Well I got my 5 tahoe sap, 3 terp smoothies, 2 purple cheddars, 3 black dogs, a brandywine and a false teeth all cleaned up, cloned and put into flower today. Also had to transplant a bunch of seedlings which are monkey balls, square dance, triple purple rhino, 2 orange glue and my last double buck. 

I got around to put down my seedling heat mats since the floors are getting cold. The joys of a old ass house on a dirt slab. I have to run 3 large seedling mats for my veg areas.

I got a dinafem diesel, 2 disco funk, 2 old family purple, 2 mom's cookies, 5 god stomper, 1 triple purple rhino, 1 g13 haze and a 1 family vault purple sexing up now which will be the next run of plants in the hunt for keeper males and females.

Almost ripped out the purple erkles today. Those bitches got me upset earlier. They look like shit, grow like shit, erkle can't be selfed. People been trying forever. I shoulda listened to the skeptics who said color me dubious on the purple urkle.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 3, 2016)

Watched the documentary citizen 4 today. Talk about some scary shit. Makes me think twice about the way I do things.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Watched the documentary citizen 4 today. Talk about some scary shit. Makes me think twice about the way I do things.


Will have to have a look, on youtube?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Will have to have a look, on youtube?


I'd assume so by now. It's kinda old. I watched it on amazon prime. Makes u think twice about ur cell phone too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Is that where Snowden is talking about phones, etc? same one


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Is that where Snowden is talking about phones, etc? same one


Yes. 2 way microphones inside intercom phones. They tap your cell phone to listen to you talking without making a phone call. Like wtf


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yes. 2 way microphones inside intercom phones. They tap your cell phone to listen to you talking without making a phone call. Like wtf


Yeah not with this pos brick I got. No chance. My thoughts on that are this: as many people in the world who have phones is it possible to keep up with all these people? I dont think so, they can talk all the shit they want.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Fear factor fucks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Though yeah I do agree with some things. All of these so called social media sites are just doors to info for the US govt. They dont really need to do anything except monitor those sites as people tell everything they do......


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Though yeah I do agree with some things. All of these so called social media sites are just doors to info for the US govt. They dont really need to do anything except monitor those sites as people tell everything they do......


That's what I say. I don't worry about the government spying on me. I'm a fucking stoner hermit. They don't give a fuck about me atm with people like trump in office. I feel bad for Hispanics tho. That shits a shame we have a racist for a pres.

That's all social media is and people are too stupid to see it. It's a simple access into anyone's life and family and friends. It's bullshit.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 3, 2016)

Al mine except the front left plant. That's going to hash unless one of the homies wants it's. Hso blue dream pheno 4 just as bad as the last 3 phenos lmao. Picture kinda sucks.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 3, 2016)

This is some incredible bulk.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Al mine except the front left plant. That's going to hash unless one of the homies wants it's. Hso blue dream pheno 4 just as bad as the last 3 phenos lmao. Picture kinda sucks.


Turn it into edibles. Have only seen 2x BD phenos thusfar prolly grab a pack down the road just to have some fems, but I think I like 707 HB from them more


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> This is some incredible bulk.


That looks ok eh. Hows it smell? Greasy or no?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Turn it into edibles. Have only seen 2x BD phenos thusfar prolly grab a pack down the road just to have some fems, but I think I like 707 HB from them more


I'd go with the head band. I got some I wanna lay down but I'm gonna wait a long while as I got too much shit at the moment. 


Vnsmkr said:


> That looks ok eh. Hows it smell? Greasy or no?


I like it hacked off the plant it's kinda fresh and fruity. I won't lie dried and cured up she smells like a musty old cottage. It's odd to say the least. This is her cured up. It's one of the only plants I have that pulls that bs in curing. All my other strains do just fine.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sweet musty cottage.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

Got all the cookies kush up. I will admit barneys seeds do have alot of vigor. Usually up outta soil in 2 days. Looking around my room I have 5 cookie crosses so I'm good on cookies for a minute. I was looking at breeders boutique tho and the strain plemon or something like that was interesting. I noticed someone on ig I believe it was @Bbcchance grew it out but don't quote me because it may not have been him. Giant purple gorilla fists is what it looked like.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Got all the cookies kush up. I will admit barneys seeds do have alot of vigor. Usually up outta soil in 2 days. Looking around my room I have 5 cookie crosses so I'm good on cookies for a minute. I was looking at breeders boutique tho and the strain plemon or something like that was interesting. I noticed someone on ig I believe it was @Bbcchance grew it out but don't quote me because it may not have been him. Giant purple gorilla fists is what it looked like.


  this plant was a s1 fem limited release I got as a freebie from Breeders Boutique, I got 2 10 packs of the regs to hunt this pheno down, I was too dumb to take a cut to keep, gave my other Plemon fems to a trusted member here though so I'm sure he probably kept a cut if he got this pheno, all the fems looked like this one, most of the regs have color, but not quite this color or size that I've seen, all have the awesome lemon terps though


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3845670 View attachment 3845676 this plant was a s1 fem limited release I got as a freebie from Breeders Boutique, I got 2 10 packs of the regs to hunt this pheno down, I was too dumb to take a cut to keep, gave my other Plemon fems to a trusted member here though so I'm sure he probably kept a cut if he got this pheno, all the fems looked like this one, most of the regs have color, but not quite this color or size that I've seen, all have the awesome lemon terps though


Alright I thought it was you. That's a fucking purple beast. Awesome job brother. Freebies are always the best and we end up getting rid of then by accident lmao. I done it so many times. Thanks for stopping in, much appreciated brother!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

Breeders Boutique has some killer shit. The guys over there take care of people too.


----------



## green217 (Dec 4, 2016)

yeah they are the 1st company i ever used, i've since used them 4 or 5 times, shit maybe more. Never even spent money with anyone else till i snatched up some of doc's gear about a month ago. I'm petty sure he got the fireball from them or vise versa, dog too. Their gear is great, i've grown most all of it. Fireball is my favorite, never can keep cuts living in my neck of the woods. Just gotta shut it down sometimes. Anyways BB is my go to breeder for sure, and their prices are great. I can't wait to run that tpr, purple creek, and dr who x grape ape by Doc.And loved ordering from US. But I got a garden full of unsexed BB gear going now. Fireball, Qrazy Quake, and Dog(f). thirteen all together, just one dog(f) though. I'm positive I will find some great smoke, like usual.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 4, 2016)

Only UK bank I'll mess with now, I got hip to them from jigfresh, he was the first person I really talked to on this site, then when I started hanging in the 600 thread I saw a lot of really good growers running their gear and loving it, seems like every grower I follow has at least one steady BB keeper in their gardens... Fireballs is really popular, Dog is always impressive, seems like quite a few folks use the smelly cherry males in breeding projects too(gave the Plemon it's purple) I got quite a few of there strains in my pocket to play with still


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 4, 2016)

green217 said:


> yeah they are the 1st company i ever used, i've since used them 4 or 5 times, shit maybe more. Never even spent money with anyone else till i snatched up some of doc's gear about a month ago. I'm petty sure he got the fireball from them or vise versa, dog too. Their gear is great, i've grown most all of it. Fireball is my favorite, never can keep cuts living in my neck of the woods. Just gotta shut it down sometimes. Anyways BB is my go to breeder for sure, and their prices are great. I can't wait to run that tpr, purple creek, and dr who x grape ape by Doc.And loved ordering from US. But I got a garden full of unsexed BB gear going now. Fireball, Qrazy Quake, and Dog(f). thirteen all together, just one dog(f) though. I'm positive I will find some great smoke, like usual.


Which Qq do you have going? The originals or the Qq green?


----------



## green217 (Dec 5, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Which Qq do you have going? The originals or the Qq green?


Not to sure to be honest. Just got them about 2.5 months ago? They were freebies during their last 50% off sale. So id imagine the Qq. 1st time growing them, u got any pheno info?


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 5, 2016)

green217 said:


> Not to sure to be honest. Just got them about 2.5 months ago? They were freebies during their last 50% off sale. So id imagine the Qq. 1st time growing them, u got any pheno info?


No, that's why I asked lol, I have a pack labeled Qq and one labeled Qq green got them in last spring


----------



## green217 (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh. Mine dont have the "green".


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 5, 2016)

Cool, tag me if you journal them, I'd like to check em out

Edit: I'll probably run the fireballs or deep purple querkle next from them, gonna run some CTF crosses from rid first


----------



## green217 (Dec 5, 2016)

Will do. I do have a journal i just started. Still vegging so not so exciting yet. I'll tag u next entry


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

This is what I hot going on for now. These all at 4 weeks, got 5 to go. It's some black dog, bubbas gift, lemon garlic og and green crack from hso. Dna sharksbreath, a shwag cut of "gdp", Reserva silver kush, and a dinafem blue cheese.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

I keep hearing people ripping on hso. This is my black dog first pic and green crack second pic.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh here is hso lemon garlic og. I have no complaints with hso besides their blue dream.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> . I shoulda listened to the skeptics who said color me dubious on the purple urkl


I was one of those skeptics , urkle is a bitch tho, real slow vegger.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I was one of those skeptics , urkle is a bitch tho, real slow vegger.


Yeah its almost sickening how slow and sickly these girls look. I might just stick them in the middle of the flower tent on a couple stools and finish them. 

I think the urkle s1 put a bad taste in my mouth for s1 seeds but I think it was just erkle s1 that I won't play with. Alot of folks popping gg4 s1 and having awesome results.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2016)

Dude, I'm a frim believer in HSO's gear, have run a few of their strains now and they are solid. I just popped one of their bubba S1's so we'll see if this continues


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2016)

Make that *firm lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, I'm a frim believer in HSO's gear, have run a few of their strains now and they are solid. I just popped one of their bubba S1's so we'll see if this continues


After reading alot it appears the bad reviews come from something that was said by hso team to another seed vendor. How much is true I dunno? I do believe his gear has potential tho. I'm not an expert gardener, far from it and these plants seem to be doing fine. 

Now my cut of gdp, that company can kiss my ass for real. It's not even indica looking. It's sativa looking and smells....grapey. Mediocre to shit I'd say. 4 weeks in and she wants nitrogen every god damn day. Like lady give it up already.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, I'm a frim believer in HSO's gear, have run a few of their strains now and they are solid. I just popped one of their bubba S1's so we'll see if this continues


HSO is solid as fuck


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> HSO is solid as fuck


That's my opinion. I will say they are medium producers but that's kinda the line I think that is drawn in the sand with all strains. You can get quantity but it will be slightly lacking in potency, or you can have potency and lack quantity. My people always want quality. Especially in a mildy medical state I have to beat cheeks to produce quality since west coast cats dump the quality buds by the pounds off around here daily.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

It's winter again in Jrocks neck of the woods!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> It's winter again in Jrocks neck of the woods!


I got that project on hold atm waiting on prints. Let me just open up my fruiting chamber, hold on a minute


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I got that project on hold atm waiting on prints. Let me just open up my fruiting chamber, hold on a minute


I only run them in the winter mostly. I hate running a pressure canner when it's 85 outside lol. If I sell out I have to run the canner in summer. This year I plan on not running out. I said that last year tho so I guess we will see.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I only run them in the winter mostly. I hate running a pressure canner when it's 85 outside lol. If I sell out I have to run the canner in summer. This year I plan on not running out. I said that last year tho so I guess we will see.


I dont like running out either but thats where I find myself atm!!!! on everything!!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> It's winter again in Jrocks neck of the woods!


Did that years ago. I started with the homestead mushroom kit they advertised in High Times since I was a kid. Then I bought some prints and expanded. I blew my closet up! Did it old school with agar, Petri dishes, rye seed, Mason jars, trays, dirt and casing.
I had a major life shift and never got back to it. So much cool tek nowadays.
I still have 20 year old sport prints.
I'd love to see if any of its viable.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Lmao


Bakersfield said:


> Did that years ago. I started with the homestead mushroom kit they advertised in High Times since I was a kid. Then I bought some prints and expanded. I blew my closet up! Did it old school with agar, Petri dishes, rye seed, Mason jars, trays, dirt and casing.
> I had a major life shift and never got back to it. So much cool tek nowadays.
> I still have 20 year old sport prints.
> I'd love to see if any of its viable.


I bet they're might be some good stuff to be found in there. It's a nice side hobby to keep my ass outta trouble. It's also nice to have the leftover substrate for the compost bin. My tomato plants loved it last year 6ft+ monsters that produced damn near all year. I was really happy with the tomatoes except the yellow heirloom I did. That one sucked. Flavorless and unsweet lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao
> 
> I bet they're might be some good stuff to be found in there. It's a nice side hobby to keep my ass outta trouble. It's also nice to have the leftover substrate for the compost bin. My tomato plants loved it last year 6ft+ monsters that produced damn near all year. I was really happy with the tomatoes except the yellow heirloom I did. That one sucked. Flavorless and unsweet lol.


I know I have a print of an Amazonian cubensis and a Hawaiian cubensis.
I was reading a bunch of Terence Mckenna at the time. I thought I was going to be a modern shaman, took some epic doses.
Good Times!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I know I have a print of an Amazonian cubensis and a Hawaiian cubensis.
> I was reading a bunch of Terence Mckenna at the time. I thought I was going to be a modern shaman, took some epic doses.
> Good Times!


Yeah I had my fair share of fun with them. I haven't ate a mushroom in a long time. I guess you could say I'm looking out for others people's minds with my endeavors. I hunt morels, chanterelles and hen of the woods and all that fun stuff to eat these days.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I had my fair share of fun with them. I haven't ate a mushroom in a long time. I guess you could say I'm looking out for others people's minds with my endeavors. I hunt morels, chanterelles and hen of the woods and all that fun stuff to eat these days.


I had some morels once, delicious! 
I would like to get into hunting mushrooms and my woman really likes the idea but I haven't got there yet.
We supposedly get morels up here in the burn areas but I've never seen them. Chaga fungus is a popular source of income up here. We also have the most beautiful specimens of Amanita Muscaria.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I had some morels once, delicious!
> I would like to get into hunting mushrooms and my woman really likes the idea but I haven't got there yet.
> We supposedly get morels up here in the burn areas but I've never seen them. Chaga fungus is a popular source of income up here. We also have the most beautiful specimens of Amanita Muscaria.


Man im in Illinois. Damn near the city but I get my fat ass out in the woods and get baked and hunt like a truffle pig. I can wonder for hours with a mason jar of buds some hash and who knows maybe a hit of dmt if I'm feeling saucey. My old man is a forestry major so he usually comes for the mushroom collecting part too. I spend a lot of time with my old man. He is old and dingy and a uncle drunkle but I don't wanna say I wish I spent more time with him when he reaches light speed as he calls it lmao.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

I find all kinds of stuff. I always told my old man I'm gonna find some chaga for tea lmao. I ain't never found none. I found weird shit that looks like it tho lmao.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I find all kinds of stuff. I always told my old man I'm gonna find some chaga for tea lmao. I ain't never found none. I found weird shit that looks like it tho lmao.


I got a little piece down in Missouri I hope to retire to in the Ozarks. I'm kinda scared to plant there. I hear they'll hang you for weed, lol.
Got some nice spots around there but rocky as Fuck!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I got a little piece down in Missouri I hope to retire to in the Ozarks. I'm kinda scared to plant there. I hear they'll hang you for weed, lol.
> Got some nice spots around there but rocky as Fuck!


Man you should be able to find yourself a nice corner of the woods up there where noone can find fuck....plant away


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man you should be able to find yourself a nice corner of the woods up there where noone can find fuck....plant away


I hear they fly around looking for it but I would be real stealthy and they probably wouldn't waste their time with a plant here or there.
BTW, Jrock's House is where the party's at!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I hear they fly around looking for it but I would be real stealthy and they probably wouldn't waste their time with a plant here or there.
> BTW, Jrock's House is where the party's at!


The other party is in my thread , link'S in signature


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The other party is in my thread , link'S in signature


I'll check it out in a few. I have to drive


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I had some morels once, delicious!
> I would like to get into hunting mushrooms and my woman really likes the idea but I haven't got there yet.
> We supposedly get morels up here in the burn areas but I've never seen them. Chaga fungus is a popular source of income up here. We also have the most beautiful specimens of Amanita Muscaria.


I get my Morels here generally:
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/approx-6-7-woofers-morel/morel-tiw-638nd-titanium-6-woofer-neo/ferrite-magnet-8-ohm/
Just found this thread or maybe it wasnt updating for me, but im here now


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I get my Morels here generally:
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/approx-6-7-woofers-morel/morel-tiw-638nd-titanium-6-woofer-neo/ferrite-magnet-8-ohm/
> Just found this thread or maybe it wasnt updating for me, but im here now


I've totally been to that site. I want to build some floor standing loudspeakers.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I've totally been to that site. I want to build some floor standing loudspeakers.


I need to cut some wood. I have several drivers I bought recently, but no enclosures.
Usually I build them,but no tablesaw anymore


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 7, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I hear they fly around looking for it but I would be real stealthy and they probably wouldn't waste their time with a plant here or there.
> BTW, Jrock's House is where the party's at!





bassman999 said:


> I get my Morels here generally:
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/approx-6-7-woofers-morel/morel-tiw-638nd-titanium-6-woofer-neo/ferrite-magnet-8-ohm/
> Just found this thread or maybe it wasnt updating for me, but im here now


Glad you guys stopped in. The party is always in 600, up on @Vnsmkr rooftop, or Jrocks house. The socializing stoners clubs.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Glad you guys stopped in. The party is always in 600, up on @Vnsmkr rooftop, or Jrocks house. The socializing stoners clubs.


Im looking more now to see the threads of the posters in treads I frequent most


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 7, 2016)

Went threw my god stompers today. It's a confirmed 4 females and one male. Got 2 female mom's cookies too but I have absolutely no information on them besides they're from scapegoat genetics. I also got a male cookie stomper from irie.
Gonna throw these piece of shit erkles in the tent tonight too. I'm over them taking up prime floor space. Like 3 or 4 months veg to get up 2 ft. Not worth my time lol. I'm looking through seeds now trying to decide what's next.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm starting dogtrap or tree spirit from redeyed genetics. They got some fire, I wanna grab some loctite to work with when I get a chance.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Went threw my god stompers today. It's a confirmed 4 females and one male. Got 2 female mom's cookies too but I have absolutely no information on them besides they're from scapegoat genetics. I also got a male cookie stomper from irie.
> Gonna throw these piece of shit erkles in the tent tonight too. I'm over them taking up prime floor space. Like 3 or 4 months veg to get up 2 ft. Not worth my time lol. I'm looking through seeds now trying to decide what's next.


Its no wonder Ukrle is in so any crosses, it is too slow otherwise.
My Urkles outdoor were 3.5ft or so everything else was 6-8ft lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 7, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm starting dogtrap or tree spirit from redeyed genetics. They got some fire, I wanna grab some loctite to work with when I get a chance.


The dogtrap is awesome if you like a heavy indica. It is so frosty and mellow!
I bet that treespirit is str8 fire.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Its no wonder Ukrle is in so any crosses, it is too slow otherwise.
> My Urkles outdoor were 3.5ft or so everything else was 6-8ft lol


Yeah they're depressing to look at even lol. Oh well lesson learned eh lol.
That's exactly why they breed urkle into stuff. We had a purple urkle cut in humboldt that's we called randys purple. That was always my idea of purple erkle. Stinky little grape rock buds, that taste of artificial grape candy. It was delicious and compressed the hell out of ur lungs which I love.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> The dogtrap is awesome if you like a heavy indica. It is so frosty and mellow!
> I bet that treespirit is str8 fire.


Everything their male loctite touches turns into fire. I want a male like that in my lineup.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah they're depressing to look at even lol. Oh well lesson learned eh lol.
> That's exactly why they breed urkle into stuff. We had a purple urkle cut in humboldt that's we called randys purple. That was always my idea of purple erkle. Stinky little grape rock buds, that taste of artificial grape candy. It was delicious and compressed the hell out of ur lungs which I love.


Randys Purple was a small girl with small yield I take it, but dynamite?
I want to try some Urkle like that


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Everything their male loctite touches turns into fire. I want a male like that in my lineup.


I have 4 locktite males I'm running through the paces. 
I'm testing for intersex and potency.
Hint hint.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Randys Purple was a small girl with small yield I take it, but dynamite?
> I want to try some Urkle like that


Randys purple was a unknown cross of urkle almost identical in smell and flavor to urkle tho. Randy was a old mountain hippy, almost a legend in those parts. Randys purple grew monsters. I wanna say they were pulling 3/4 lb per plant but I don't really know. Plants were staked down to the ground to get max light to the bud sites and trimmed up pretty heavy. They were probably 6 to 7 foot plants. Maybe bigger it was awhile ago. Everyone wanted randys crosses in town but only a few got his seeds or cuts.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I have 4 locktite males I'm running through the paces.
> I'm testing for intersex and potency.
> Hint hint.


Seems like when I want a few males I get all females. Then when I want females I get males.
Some guy was telling me that u don't need to run a full pack of seeds to select a nice male and female. I said that's bullshit imo. Most breeders run at least 20 plants if not 50 to pick males and females. Some go up to 500 in there search for males and females. Like white fire #43. That was a plant chosen out of hundreds. A really outstanding male is hard to find. Shitty males are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 8, 2016)

I've only got 1 pack to work with but this pack is very uniform early on for being an f2. I'll have to wait and see how they finish. One things for sure that they are some of the most vigorous plants I've grown.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I've only got 1 pack to work with but this pack is very uniform early on for being an f2. I'll have to wait and see how they finish. One things for sure that they are some of the most vigorous plants I've grown.


Yeah sounds like u got some fire there. I really want a pack of them.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Black dog just dried gonna go for some curing.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Randys purple was a unknown cross of urkle almost identical in smell and flavor to urkle tho. Randy was a old mountain hippy, almost a legend in those parts. Randys purple grew monsters. I wanna say they were pulling 3/4 lb per plant but I don't really know. Plants were staked down to the ground to get max light to the bud sites and trimmed up pretty heavy. They were probably 6 to 7 foot plants. Maybe bigger it was awhile ago. Everyone wanted randys crosses in town but only a few got his seeds or cuts.


Sounds great, seems so much of the great cuts are long gone, but there are new ones out that are great as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Black dog just dried gonna go for some curing.


Black Dog looks like some fire!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds great, seems so much of the great cuts are long gone, but there are new ones out that are great as well.


That's what it is. My buddy came threw once back before I moved to cali and he had maple cherry, old yeller, monkey balls and a few others and I still am looking for these strains. Some cats in humboldt have straight fire but are hesitant to share and I can't blame them. Too many jealous kids and druggies trying to rob good people these days. I remember there was a list we started of trimmers who were not allowed on our farm. I mean some of these trimmers would pocket more then they trimmed for fucks sake. We payed pretty well too not to mention free dmt and acid trips periodically plus ice cream too lol. We had some south american girls on the farm for a few months...I was in love. They always wanted chocolate bliss ice cream so I would drive them to town and try to Mac it to these 30 yr old hotties. I was like 18 19 lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's what it is. My buddy came threw once back before I moved to cali and he had maple cherry, old yeller, monkey balls and a few others and I still am looking for these strains. Some cats in humboldt have straight fire but are hesitant to share and I can't blame them. Too many jealous kids and druggies trying to rob good people these days. I remember there was a list we started of trimmers who were not allowed on our farm. I mean some of these trimmers would pocket more then they trimmed for fucks sake. We payed pretty well too not to mention free dmt and acid trips periodically plus ice cream too lol. We had some south american girls on the farm for a few months...I was in love. They always wanted chocolate bliss ice cream so I would drive them to town and try to Mac it to these 30 yr old hotties. I was like 18 19 lmao.


lmao killing myself laughing here you mac daddy. not funny about the fuckwits though....


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lmao killing myself laughing here you mac daddy. not funny about the fuckwits though....


Lmfao it was worth all my time and expensive ass hippy ice cream. They were the kinda chick's that liked to sleep together. So if u got one u got both, it was a package deal.
Gotta taste the milk before you buy the cow!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Man I'm glad I got these glass joint filter tips. Pure pussy boys! I heard someone whining about having to clean them lmao. A litter water and magically it's clean. I got 8 for like 5 bucks. They're quarts too. I love smoking my j to dust. Not even a roach left lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Man I'm glad I got these glass joint filter tips. Pure pussy boys! I heard someone whining about having to clean them lmao. A litter water and magically it's clean. I got 8 for like 5 bucks. They're quarts too. I love smoking my j to dust. Not even a roach left lol


When I moved here I started rolling cones with paper filter tips, burn that fucker down to the tip. I still dont know what the fuck we were thinking back int he day rolling up those ugly spliffs and burning our gd fingertips trying to smoke it down, fucking idiots.
I need some of those though, where you get them?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I moved here I started rolling cones with paper filter tips, burn that fucker down to the tip. I still dont know what the fuck we were thinking back int he day rolling up those ugly spliffs and burning our gd fingertips trying to smoke it down, fucking idiots.
> I need some of those though, where you get them?


Amazon lol. They are sold as 5 packs and they are completely round on both sides but it came with 8. I don't break then or throw then out so they will last me a long while.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's what it is. My buddy came threw once back before I moved to cali and he had maple cherry, old yeller, monkey balls and a few others and I still am looking for these strains. Some cats in humboldt have straight fire but are hesitant to share and I can't blame them. Too many jealous kids and druggies trying to rob good people these days. I remember there was a list we started of trimmers who were not allowed on our farm. I mean some of these trimmers would pocket more then they trimmed for fucks sake. We payed pretty well too not to mention free dmt and acid trips periodically plus ice cream too lol. We had some south american girls on the farm for a few months...I was in love. They always wanted chocolate bliss ice cream so I would drive them to town and try to Mac it to these 30 yr old hotties. I was like 18 19 lmao.


So often I see seeds of old strains I wanted and wonder if this real or same name different strain, or just a ripoff riding the name.

Ive never had to hire trimmers, but cant imagine its easy to find someone with free time on their hands thats trustworthy.

Good pay and a benefits pkg!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 8, 2016)

Man you guys probably have heard about the group of trimmers that murdered the guy that hired them somewhere in Mendocino County. They got away with 100 lbs. Last I heard 1 had turned himself in but the others are still at large.

Greedy fools better hope the cops find them. There's lots of places up in the triangle where someone could get lost.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Man you guys probably have heard about the group of trimmers that murdered the guy that hired them somewhere in Mendocino County. They got away with 100 lbs. Last I heard 1 had turned himself in but the others are still at large.
> 
> Greedy fools better hope the cops find them. There's lots of places up in the triangle where someone could get lost.


I didnt hear about that ill now, that so fucked! I hope they get caught!!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Man you guys probably have heard about the group of trimmers that murdered the guy that hired them somewhere in Mendocino County. They got away with 100 lbs. Last I heard 1 had turned himself in but the others are still at large.
> 
> Greedy fools better hope the cops find them. There's lots of places up in the triangle where someone could get lost.


I was telling my pops about that. 100 lb on a high end 300000. That's not shit. Plus those kids are murderers now. 2 of them were from illinois. It's sickening how greedy and stupid people are getting. I remember in cali a notorious street kid trimmer theif went missing. He had a 3 legged dog that was always with him to so everyone knew him by that also. I met the kid he wast just more of a confused dumb kid. Well he robbed some so. Cal cats for something large I dunno what. They found his car burnt to a crisp with him inside. I heard they figured out who it was because the dog was still by the car when the cops found it. This was right around the time I left cali.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

One of those 3 kids had an ig account that was found by the public. Holy shit the stuff being written was so true like "go kill urself u fucking theif murderer", not to mention all the threats that where made against him.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

I bet they're some of the best folks around up in the triangle but certain crimes aren't tolerated or reported.

I just read that the chick involved was actually kidnapped with her 4 year old.
I don't know how she got free?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I bet they're some of the best folks around up in the triangle but certain crimes aren't tolerated or reported.
> 
> I just read that the chick involved was actually kidnapped with her 4 year old.
> I don't know how she got free?


Yeah we always called it the true wild west because of the things that happened and were never reported to the police. It's almost like small community justice. You can be pushed out of cali very easily if you step on the wrong toes. 

I can't say I feel bad for her. Every picture I ever seen of that girl she looked way the fuck to happy to be kidnapped. Maybe she was "kidnapped" like the false kind where she just went missing on her own free will because her parents cut her allowance.

Lmfao rich spoiled bratty ass kids these days. I want and I need is all you hear. Ill be dipped in shit when i hear a please or thankyou.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah we always called it the true wild west because of the things that happened and were never reported to the police. It's almost like small community justice. You can be pushed out of cali very easily if you step on the wrong toes.
> 
> I can't say I feel bad for her. Every picture I ever seen of that girl she looked way the fuck to happy to be kidnapped. Maybe she was "kidnapped" like the false kind where she just went missing on her own free will because her parents cut her allowance.
> 
> Lmfao rich spoiled bratty ass kids these days. I want and I need is all you hear. Ill be dipped in shit when i hear a please or thankyou.


Trustafarians, always getting taken advantage of until the money runs out, then no more friends, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I was telling my pops about that. 100 lb on a high end 300000. That's not shit. Plus those kids are murderers now. 2 of them were from illinois. It's sickening how greedy and stupid people are getting. I remember in cali a notorious street kid trimmer theif went missing. He had a 3 legged dog that was always with him to so everyone knew him by that also. I met the kid he wast just more of a confused dumb kid. Well he robbed some so. Cal cats for something large I dunno what. They found his car burnt to a crisp with him inside. I heard they figured out who it was because the dog was still by the car when the cops found it. This was right around the time I left cali.


That much money would CHANGE my life entirely, I wouldnt murder for it though.
People kill for $50K insurance policies these days!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I have 4 locktite males I'm running through the paces.
> I'm testing for intersex and potency.
> Hint hint.


Since you like Gorilla Glue crosses, have you ever checked out Gorilla Bubble? 
Tony Green is creating some real fire with it. He's also is cool with sharing his breeding knowledge.
Here's a bud one of his collaborators grew and tested.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> One of those 3 kids had an ig account that was found by the public. Holy shit the stuff being written was so true like "go kill urself u fucking theif murderer", not to mention all the threats that where made against him.


I have to say I didnt lose 100 lbs when mine got jacked this year, but that money I coulda made and medicine I didnt get made a HUGE impact on me and my life!
I doubt Id kill the guys who did this, but they would wish they were dead (if I caught them)


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have to say I didnt lose 100 lbs when mine got jacked this year, but that money I coulda made and medicine I didnt get made a HUGE impact on me and my life!
> I doubt Id kill the guys who did this, but they would wish they were dead (if I caught them)


Dude, that sucks!
Did they hit you outdoors?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Since you like Gorilla Glue crosses, have you ever checked out Gorilla Bubble?
> Tony Green is creating some real fire with it. He's also is cool with sharing his breeding knowledge.
> Here's a bud one of his collaborators grew and tested.


HIGH THC is great sometimes, but whatever happened to balance? I sometimes find myself get grouchy or irritable with strains that are all THC.
Most strains are just shooting for the highest single cannabinoid, lets not act like Big Pharma and make single chemical strains
Im glad theres a trend now toward CBD, we will no doubt start focusing on other cannabinoids and get some more variety of potential high effects and medical benefits


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Dude, that sucks!
> Did they hit you outdoors?


Yeah it was a month early FFS, they were just starting to swell
The weed they got was basically worthless


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> HIGH THC is great sometimes, but whatever happened to balance? I sometimes find myself get grouchy or irritable with strains that are all THC.
> Most strains are just shooting for the highest single cannabinoid, lets not act like Big Pharma and make single chemical strains


I haven't got to try mine yet got another 7 weeks to go. I know he chose the sour bubble as the father because of the way it worked for treating his back pain and muscle cramps. Supposedly, the gorilla bubble carries these traits and still hits you right between the eyes.
A few people were surprised about the cbd content being so low, because how well it kills pain.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah it was a month early FFS, they were just starting to swell
> The weed they got was basically worthless


I had that happen on my first solo grow outdoors. It was small, like 10 plants. 2 big girls (early skunk) 94. 
It could have been the cops or forestry workers, don't know but it sucked! Scary shit walking into your patch and finding it gone.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't got to try mine yet got another 7 weeks to go. I know he chose the sour bubble as the father because of the way it worked for treating his back pain and muscle cramps. Supposedly, the gorilla bubble carries these traits and still hits you right between the eyes.
> A few people were surprised about the cbd content being so low, because how well it kills pain.


I was surprised it could get so low honestly.
I think of high THC strains as ones I mix with other strains when I roll one.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I had that happen on my first solo grow outdoors. It was small, like 10 plants. 2 big girls (early skunk) 94.
> It could have been the cops or forestry workers, don't know but it sucked! Scary shit walking into your patch and finding it gone.


I grew in my friends back yard, he called me at 3:45 am and when I get there 8 houses down they were gone already.
I still dont know if he is in on it


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was surprised it could get so low honestly.
> I think of high THC strains as ones I mix with other strains when I roll one.


He keeps back crossing her to the Gorilla Glue #4. I think he's at bx4. I don't remember the exact math but I think it's about 95% Gorilla glue at that point.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> He keeps back crossing her to the Gorilla Glue #4. I think he's at bx4. I don't remember the exact math but I think it's about 95% Gorilla glue at that point.


I still havent tried the GG4
One day...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I grew in my friends back yard, he called me at 3:45 am and when I get there 8 houses down they were gone already.
> I still dont know if he is in on it


My friends little bro stole some plants from a greenhouse down the road, when we were kids. This fucking huge Hell's Angel showed up at the door. He followed the stems and leaves trail to his house.
He told the kid he could pay him back as his laborer or he could take it out of his hide. He worked for him for about a year after school and they became friends.

It sucks being in your bros position if he wasn't in on it. 
I'm sure he won't be included in next year's garden.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> My friends little bro stole some plants from a greenhouse down the road, when we were kids. This fucking huge Hell's Angel showed up at the door. He followed the stems and leaves trail to his house.
> He told the kid he could pay him back as his laborer or he could take it out of his hide. He worked for him for about a year after school and they became friends.
> 
> It sucks being in your bros position if he wasn't in on it.
> I'm sure he won't be included in next year's garden.


Looks like there wont be a garden next year ;(

I wish I knew for sure his involvement or lack there of.
The thing was one plant was looking weird and I was saying I was gonna chop it tomorrow so any condition didnt spread, and he also was trying to renegotiate our deal on what is his share for being his backyard. He wanted th Clementine, and that was my best plant. I wasnt gonna give him that. He put nothing on the grow and mae me lost my crop the yr prior offering VERY LITTLE access to maintain them and they all turned to mold and mites.
2nd yr in a row a complete loss


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Im glad your friend got caught and that the dude made him work it off. That might have changed who he is today!
Glad he didnt get his ass handed to him!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like there wont be a garden next year ;(
> 
> I wish I knew for sure his involvement or lack there of.
> The thing was one plant was looking weird and I was saying I was gonna chop it tomorrow so any condition didnt spread, and he also was trying to renegotiate our deal on what is his share for being his backyard. He wanted th Clementine, and that was my best plant. I wasnt gonna give him that. He put nothing on the grow and mae me lost my crop the yr prior offering VERY LITTLE access to maintain them and they all turned to mold and mites.
> 2nd yr in a row a complete loss


That sounds suspicious or maybe he liked to grow n show and someone told someone. I've seen that happen!
Every joint project I've done seems to end wrong, except the dude that showed me how.
I have to many codes and rules for anybody but myself, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That sounds suspicious or maybe he liked to grow n show and someone told someone. I've seen that happen!
> Every joint project I've done seems to end wrong, except the dude that showed me how.
> I have to many codes and rules for anybody but myself, lol.


He doesnt know how t do anything but drink and smoke weed, but he might be dumb enough to show.
This is a duplex and super close neighbors, so they could see it right over the fence...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

I had no place to grow after the duplex I live in sold and new owners lie in other side. He doesnt allow growing.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like there wont be a garden next year ;(
> 
> I wish I knew for sure his involvement or lack there of.
> The thing was one plant was looking weird and I was saying I was gonna chop it tomorrow so any condition didnt spread, and he also was trying to renegotiate our deal on what is his share for being his backyard. He wanted th Clementine, and that was my best plant. I wasnt gonna give him that. He put nothing on the grow and mae me lost my crop the yr prior offering VERY LITTLE access to maintain them and they all turned to mold and mites.
> 2nd yr in a row a complete loss


Good old friends eh! That's sucks to hear man. Can only hope he wasn't involved. Good thing u got the tent those greedy shits can't get. I have a serious hate for thieves and liars.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That sounds suspicious or maybe he liked to grow n show and someone told someone. I've seen that happen!
> Every joint project I've done seems to end wrong, except the dude that showed me how.
> I have to many codes and rules for anybody but myself, lol.


I feel the same way. Never go in with people. Seems to end in a jealous failure.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Good old friends eh! That's sucks to hear man. Can only hope he wasn't involved. Good thing u got the tent those greedy shits can't get. I have a serious hate for thieves and liars.


Yeah put a strain on relationship for sure since, The attempted re-negotiation the night before is the only reason I feel that way.
I wasnt being greedy, but he had zero vested interest in the plants, and that was my medicine and some money to live for the yr. For him just keep it safe (alarms sensors cameras etc...) with the shit I supplied and get 1/3 of the trees, but the one I said in beginning.
His ass was drunk and forgot to turn on the sensors and alarms (he says)

He had no responsibility to water them or maintain them in anyway, or pay for anything.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah put a strain on relationship for sure since, The attempted re-negotiation the night before is the only reason I feel that way.
> I wasnt being greedy, but he had zero vested interest in the plants, and that was my medicine and some money to live for the yr. For him just keep it safe (alarms sensors cameras etc...) with the shit I supplied and get 1/3 of the trees, but the one I said in beginning.
> His ass was drunk and forgot to turn on the sensors and alarms (he says)
> 
> He had no responsibility to water them or maintain them in anyway, or pay for anything.


A dummy like that might be stupid enough to spend a little extra cash around you. At least you'll know.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah put a strain on relationship for sure since, The attempted re-negotiation the night before is the only reason I feel that way.
> I wasnt being greedy, but he had zero vested interest in the plants, and that was my medicine and some money to live for the yr. For him just keep it safe (alarms sensors cameras etc...) with the shit I supplied and get 1/3 of the trees, but the one I said in beginning.
> His ass was drunk and forgot to turn on the sensors and alarms (he says)
> 
> He had no responsibility to water them or maintain them in anyway, or pay for anything.


Sounds like his story is a little off. What a lazy ass at that, 1/3 the total crop is way more than reasonable for doing nothing and contributing nothing besides watching some beautiful plants grow in the backyard.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

I added some a azos to my res. Water for my cloner. I've never added anything besides ph down to 5.9. I have to say I'm quite impressed with the results. I added 1 tablespoon and saw a noticeable difference in root mass within the one day.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 9, 2016)

Told Ya!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Here is the smaller veg section. Looking good I'll say for winter.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Told Ya!


Yeah it honestly does work thanks for the tip buddy. I wish they would drop the price a bit but oh well. I been using it half dose but I do that with all my nutes and everything so it makes it worth the $ to me . That 12 ounce bag will last me easy 6 months is my guess maybe a bit less.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah it honestly does work thanks for the tip buddy. I wish they would drop the price a bit but oh well. I been using it half dose but I do that with all my nutes and everything so it makes it worth the $ to me . That 12 ounce bag will last me easy 6 months is my guess maybe a bit less.


I did a test recently. Took a clone straight from the mother plant and stuck right into soil only doing the dip in azos and mykos in the whole of the soil that is my organic mix. I sprayed the plant few times a day like it was in a dome but the room has good humidity so it was in a grow bag and open air under a T5.

Here she is about two weeks, I would say she rooted about day 10...........


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I did a test recently. Took a clone straight from the mother plant and stuck right into soil only doing the dip in azos and mykos in the whole of the soil that is my organic mix. I sprayed the plant few times a day like it was in a dome but the room has good humidity so it was in a grow bag and open air under a T5.
> 
> Here she is about two weeks, I would say she rooted about day 10...........
> 
> View attachment 3849785


I've never actually cloned in soil. I tried years ago but fucked it up lol. It's defiantly the cost effective method for cloning with a t5 over top. I use the aero cloner just cause I get roots pretty fast as long as the rest temp is kept below 75. I get nasty moldy goop stems if they above 75.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I've never actually cloned in soil. I tried years ago but fucked it up lol. It's defiantly the cost effective method for cloning with a t5 over top. I use the aero cloner just cause I get roots pretty fast as long as the rest temp is kept below 75. I get nasty moldy goop stems if they above 75.


I just did this as a test to see with the Azos. I was very surprised and the clone never once got yellow on the leaves either............stayed green and healthy the entire time.

I have a flood and drain cloner DIY that I usually use..........


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> A dummy like that might be stupid enough to spend a little extra cash around you. At least you'll know.


Well he hasnt done that yet.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Sounds like his story is a little off. What a lazy ass at that, 1/3 the total crop is way more than reasonable for doing nothing and contributing nothing besides watching some beautiful plants grow in the backyard.


I know right, but his daughter (35 yr old bud head) wants some to allow it lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Some csi old family purple. I'm liking these. I wanna say doc even grabbed a pack lol. I smoked some triangle kush my guy had it was good but I only had a couple hits of a pipe.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I know right, but his daughter (35 yr old bud head) wants some to allow it lol.


Still though a third. Fuck that's decent. Talk about some lazy shites!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> My friends little bro stole some plants from a greenhouse down the road, when we were kids. This fucking huge Hell's Angel showed up at the door. He followed the stems and leaves trail to his house.
> He told the kid he could pay him back as his laborer or he could take it out of his hide. He worked for him for about a year after school and they became friends.
> 
> It sucks being in your bros position if he wasn't in on it.
> I'm sure he won't be included in next year's garden.


I know a few bikers that wouldnt have let said kid off so easy, your buddy as a kid was lucky


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just did this as a test to see with the Azos. I was very surprised and the clone never once got yellow on the leaves either............stayed green and healthy the entire time.
> 
> I have a flood and drain cloner DIY that I usually use..........


I learned alot from a older dude and his dad that ran ebb and flow tables. Dude grew the best earb I ever smoked to this day. I been around the block cali, Amsterdam and in between and still ain't never smoked shit like this. I mean 2 hits was crippling. They were like 1 ft spears of chest compressing magic.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I learned alot from a older dude and his dad that ran ebb and flow tables. Dude grew the best earb I ever smoked to this day. I been around the block cali, Amsterdam and in between and still ain't never smoked shit like this. I mean 2 hits was crippling. They were like 1 ft spears of chest compressing magic.


I'm on the hunt for strong stuff myself my tolerance is high and keeps going as I basically medicate all day long for my illness.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Azos much costlier than Mycos for some reason
https://www.amazon.com/Xtreme-Gardening-RT1351-Nitrogen-Microbes/dp/B003SSYHNC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481328375&sr=8-1&keywords=xtreme+gardening+azos+12+oz
https://www.amazon.com/Xtreme-Gardening-RT4402-Mykos-2-2-Pound/dp/B003STB5N6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481328509&sr=8-1&keywords=xtreme+gardening+mycos+2.2+lb


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Still though a third. Fuck that's decent. Talk about some lazy shites!


I figured it was that or no grow you know, not to mention he needs money also.
He is stuck living with ex taking care of her, she has MS.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Azos much costlier than Mycos for some reason
> https://www.amazon.com/Xtreme-Gardening-RT1351-Nitrogen-Microbes/dp/B003SSYHNC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481328375&sr=8-1&keywords=xtreme+gardening+azos+12+oz
> https://www.amazon.com/Xtreme-Gardening-RT4402-Mykos-2-2-Pound/dp/B003STB5N6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481328509&sr=8-1&keywords=xtreme+gardening+mycos+2.2+lb


Oh I know its kinda fudged. I think it's a good product but used at half rate justifies the expense for me. Plus I do see noticeable results.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Oh I know its kinda fudged. I think it's a good product but used at half rate justifies the expense for me. Plus I do see noticeable results.


I only use Mycos because of cost. I have never even tried Azos


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm on the hunt for strong stuff myself my tolerance is high and keeps going as I basically medicate all day long for my illness.


Man sorry to hear that hope u get better with the help of lady jane and community support. Check that Rick Simpson oil. Shits for real!

I'm not sick at least as I know of now. I still wake up and smoke a 1.5 gram j usually with a snake of hash inside lol. My tolerance is threw the roof. Switching up methods of consumption helps. When I quit smoking tobacco I replaced it with buds.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Man sorry to hear that hope u get better with the help of lady jane and community support. Check that Rick Simpson oil. Shits for real!
> 
> I'm not sick at least as I know of now. I still wake up and smoke a 1.5 gram j usually with a snake of hash inside lol. My tolerance is threw the roof. Switching up methods of consumption helps. When I quit smoking tobacco I replaced it with buds.


Yeah I want to look into oil after this harvest. I find the same switching strains and methods helps. My favorite is some wax in my blunts and my bong. The dabs were cool but I had to take a break it was messing up my chest.

Watching my.consumption I go through a zip in about 5 days to a week depending on how strong the flowers are.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 10, 2016)

My monthly ration. I'm happy with this set of flowers. Seems to be getting better each go round. I don't think I can let go of the hso lemon garlic og. It's perfect smoke imo. I wanna breed with her I think.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 10, 2016)

My homie hank just enjoying life.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 10, 2016)

Looking good bro, and hank looks like a cool cat 

One of my ex's when I was a teenager she had a cat named tigger (of course) and that cat loved me and burning. He would sit next to me and wait for shotguns and chill watching tv etc. Never seen anything like it before or since.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good bro, and hank looks like a cool cat
> 
> One of my ex's when I was a teenager she had a cat named tigger (of course) and that cat loved me and burning. He would sit next to me and wait for shotguns and chill watching tv etc. Never seen anything like it before or since.


Thanks, yeah hanks the man. Chill ass cats are few and far between. I had one that liked to smoke but go figure he disappeared. They're good company. My boys always call me bubbles cause they assholes lmao. I had dogs my whole life but cats are so low maintenance. I wanna get one of the American bullies tho. I like that short fat dog look. Little tanks!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My monthly ration. I'm happy with this set of flowers. Seems to be getting better each go round. I don't think I can let go of the hso lemon garlic og. It's perfect smoke imo. I wanna breed with her I think.


Looks like about the same size as my monthly ration (which happens to be dry atm )


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good bro, and hank looks like a cool cat
> 
> One of my ex's when I was a teenager she had a cat named tigger (of course) and that cat loved me and burning. He would sit next to me and wait for shotguns and chill watching tv etc. Never seen anything like it before or since.


I had a black mini schnauzer which would do exactly same thing. Lil dude would fly up on top of the couch to catch those one hitters blown at him. I misplaced a dugout once after vacation and he found it in one of my shoes in the closet. Came home from work and he had almost managed to knock the lid open, chewed on it a bit trying to get the weed lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I had a black mini schnauzer which would do exactly same thing. Lil dude would fly up on top of the couch to catch those one hitters blown at him. I misplaced a dugout once after vacation and he found it in one of my shoes in the closet. Came home from work and he had almost managed to knock the lid open, chewed on it a bit trying to get the weed lol


That's hilarious lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

He was like my own drug dog, trained by me in house lol. Lil fucker could sniff out weed anywhere


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 10, 2016)

my dogs like weed when I trim if one bud fell they will eat it right away I have to be careful but one time one of them eat 1 gram off hash he could Not get up his a big dog 90 pound !was not funny I was scare for him until I understand lol ...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

We have a cat here stray we brought in when she had kittens by our trash cans.
My oldest daughter named her Tigger.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

My dog will eat joints weed leaves etc...


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

My friend back in highschool days had a dog named Maggie, she was a jack russel. She was like a old school stoner dog. She slept and ate all damn day then when she wanted to smoke she would just jump on the couch and lick at the breath of the exhaled smoke. It was the oddest thing to see. She would follow the pipe for a few hits then jump back down and go plop on the tile floor. 

My friend also had 2 of those giant chameleons. I always wanted one but they are more work than I need. Really cool creatures tho. Pretty trippy just to watch them prowl around. They built a huge cage like 7 ft tall and maybe 4ft x 4ft. Had a running water feature and a bunch of live plants. One of the dudes worked at a pet store so he had the hookup on stuff like that.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

I forgot about this show lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My friend back in highschool days had a dog named Maggie, she was a jack russel. She was like a old school stoner dog. She slept and ate all damn day then when she wanted to smoke she would just jump on the couch and lick at the breath of the exhaled smoke. It was the oddest thing to see. She would follow the pipe for a few hits then jump back down and go plop on the tile floor.
> 
> My friend also had 2 of those giant chameleons. I always wanted one but they are more work than I need. Really cool creatures tho. Pretty trippy just to watch them prowl around. They built a huge cage like 7 ft tall and maybe 4ft x 4ft. Had a running water feature and a bunch of live plants. One of the dudes worked at a pet store so he had the hookup on stuff like that.


Same thing Shadow would do, lick the exhaled smoke out of the air, but he would lay down after. It hyped him up usually


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same thing Shadow would do, lick the exhaled smoke out of the air, but he would lay down after. It hyped him up usually


Do your kids have any animals at the house? Or any cool jungle animals lol. My brother would always tell me about the Japanese markets and pet stores. He said there was always weird animals in there. Little monkeys and birds. A pet monkey sounds like a pain in the ass accident waiting to happen imo lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Do your kids have any animals at the house? Or any cool jungle animals lol. My brother would always tell me about the Japanese markets and pet stores. He said there was always weird animals in there. Little monkeys and birds. A pet monkey sounds like a pain in the ass accident waiting to happen imo lol.


Nah, no pets in the house house. Had a dog until kids were born then wife was tripping about hair and shit, almost caused a divorce so I left it alone for a little bit. When I worked in Angola we had a little macaq named Nelson. He was a bad little fucker, people were selling him at the open market so we saved him, built a big ass house for him in our yard.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah, no pets in the house house. Had a dog until kids were born then wife was tripping about hair and shit, almost caused a divorce so I left it alone for a little bit. When I worked in Angola we had a little macaq named Nelson. He was a bad little fucker, people were selling him at the open market so we saved him, built a big ass house for him in our yard.


That's fucking dope! Nelson lmfao. Did he chill and eat snacks or would he go ape shit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

He would chill out. He'd hang with you


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> He would chill out. He'd hang with you


That would be pretty chill. I never had any crazy pets. Snakes and ferrets and fish for a long time but definitely no little monkeys.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

I had a Jack Russell that dog was crazy. Nobody smoked around him so not sue how that would have panned out.
He would leave the house and go on journeys for miles.
I would drive t the store and see him trotting around.
My friends would tell me they say Sherman going by their house or at a store etc...
Sometimes he would come home with his guts hanging out from a fight, like literally dragging his intestines on the dirt.
He went to the vet like 3x like that and always survived.
he lived to like 18 yrs old I think.
We got him used from the pound and they said he was like 2-3 at that time.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I had a Jack Russell that dog was crazy. Nobody smoked around him so not sue how that would have panned out.
> He would leave the house and go on journeys for miles.
> I would drive t the store and see him trotting around.
> My friends would tell me they say Sherman going by their house or at a store etc...
> ...


Lmfao got him used from the pound. That's hilarious. That's the reason I avoid having a dog now is the medical bills and way too much traffic if he did get out. I remember back on the farm we had a dog that would get hit by a car at least once a month. After so long it was just like a regular thing. I remember this older hunter hit the dog and he jumped out the truck worried as fuck and I'm sitting watching on my dirt bike. I yelled over to him and said don't worry he will be fine. Dog looked around kinda dazed and just got up and ran back up by the house. I was more worried about the old man having a heart attack over hitting the dog. Dogs oddly hold some very high spot in the family in those parts. I was once told from someone up there "don't be callin my dog stupid". Dude was highly offended I called his stupid dog stupid. If u want a animal at least train it to the bare minimum is all i'm saying.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao got him used from the pound. That's hilarious. That's the reason I avoid having a dog now is the medical bills and way too much traffic if he did get out. I remember back on the farm we had a dog that would get hit by a car at least once a month. After so long it was just like a regular thing. I remember this older hunter hit the dog and he jumped out the truck worried as fuck and I'm sitting watching on my dirt bike. I yelled over to him and said don't worry he will be fine. Dog looked around kinda dazed and just got up and ran back up by the house. I was more worried about the old man having a heart attack over hitting the dog. Dogs oddly hold some very high spot in the family in those parts. I was once told from someone up there "don't be callin my dog stupid". Dude was highly offended I called his stupid dog stupid. If u want a animal at least train it to the bare minimum is all i'm saying.


Dont call my stupid dog stupid you stupid ass! lol

I think some of the best pets are used ones. My dog now is one I rescued from a bad home hella abused and neglected.
He gained 25 pounds in 2 months after I got him. He is old now like 11. Blue nose/ Amer Bull.
He was like 2 or 3 when I took him home, and weighed like 65 lbs. By the next year he was up to 104lbs. He would run with me 2x daily and he just gets so muscular.
He is still over 100lbs, but getting aft and lies down all day now that I cant run anymore.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Dont coll my stupid do stupid you stupid ass! lol
> 
> I think some of the best pets are used ones. My dog now is one I rescued from a bad home hella abused and neglected.
> He gained 25 pounds in 2 months after I got him. He is old now like 11. Blue nose/ Amer Bull.
> ...


Treadmill?

He's gonna get sick if does nothing bro. Not trying to be a dick just saying he's a big boy and needs activity. I used to help a friend breed pits when I was younger. They're wonderful dogs (when not trained to kill) but they need to stay active as they age or the problems start.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Treadmill?
> 
> He's gonna get sick if does nothing bro. Not trying to be a dick just saying he's a big boy and needs activity. I used to help a friend breed pits when I was younger. They're wonderful dogs (when not trained to kill) but they need to stay active as they age or the problems start.


I would totally walk him daily as I can sill walk, problem is he cant walk only jog till he tires and he pulls ssssssoooooooo fucking hard it just ruins my back. Either running hurts or his pulling hurts.
I think he remember that we never walked, but used to run solid till we couldnt run anymore then walked till we ran again.
I am walking him today because the rain stopped


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

We already sold the treadmill, but I tried to get him on it and he wasnt willing, and tried to jump off and strangle himself, without leash he wouldnt get on.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah bro walking a 100+ lb dog ain't know joke but I have been there. One of my boys in my early twenties took the pick of a litter it was a male, and he grew up to weigh almost 200 LB's biggest PB I have ever seen in person. That dog walked you , you didn't walk him. After a certain size/age we had to walk him in the less busy times in the neighborhood because if something excited him to make him run off who the heck would hold him back lol. That and the sight of him just flat out scared the shit out of people.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yeah bro walking a 100+ lb dog ain't know joke but I have been there. One of my boys in my early twenties took the pick of a litter it was a male, and he grew up to weigh almost 200 LB's biggest PB I have ever seen in person. That dog walked you , you didn't walk him. After a certain size/age we had to walk him in the less busy times in the neighborhood because if something excited him to make him run off who the heck would hold him back lol. That and the sight of him just flat out scared the shit out of people.


PPl are still scared of my old dog.
He had biceps and even veins kinda showed in vest. Ill look for some pics from yrs ago of him


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

My guy trains dogs for a living. He always has some mean ass dog in the basement. He had a doberman pincher last and he was one mean fucker. I dunno how he does it but he gets those dogs asses in line asap. He used to use the shock collar but he stopped because he said ur scaring the dog into performing the task instead of just the dog doing the task to appease the owner/master. My buddy had way too many dogs. I wanna say he has 5 of his own but that number almost changes weekly with rescues and adopting trained dogs back out to the public. Seems like most the caring pit bull owners also blaze a lot of earb.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My guy trains dogs for a living. He always has some mean ass dog in the basement. He had a doberman pincher last and he was one mean fucker. I dunno how he does it but he gets those dogs asses in line asap. He used to use the shock collar but he stopped because he said ur scaring the dog into performing the task instead of just the dog doing the task to appease the owner/master. My buddy had way too many dogs. I wanna say he has 5 of his own but that number almost changes weekly with rescues and adopting trained dogs back out to the public. Seems like most the caring pit bull owners also blaze a lot of earb.


Just like weed the BS about pits had me fooled until I decided to find out for myself and realized the world is full of shit. Weed is great, and pits are nice, at least more often that most other dogs in my experience.
My friend last night still trying to get me to quit smoking herb, Im like dude you think I am better off with the list of pharma meds I used to take through out the day?
He makes hella money and is smart, but just cant think for himself


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Just like weed the BS about pits had me fooled until I decided to find out for myself and realized the world is full of shit. Weed is great, and pits are nice, at least more often that most other dogs in my experience.
> My friend last night still trying to get me to quit smoking herb, Im like dude you think I am better off with the list of pharma meds I used to take through out the day?
> He makes hella money and is smart, but just cant think for himself


I had a buddy I worked with for 2 years doing insulation. He was a former marine and we used to joke money sure won't buy happiness that's obvious, but it sure would help in the persuit of happiness.

I don't make alot but I'm happy with what I do have.
I see so many college educated kids telling me about life and its like woah hombre! Where do u live? At home in mom's basement, eating hot pockets waiting on that good job to come through. I never had it like that. I had the opportunity to go to college but I couldn't handle school so I started working for my old man at 17 after graduating home school. Seemed like I did a bunch of growing up while these guys I know went to college. College pays off for some people so don't get me wrong I'm not against it. Just wasn't ever gonna work for me plus I'm no slave to that 9 to 5 sheeple bullshit either.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I had a buddy I worked with for 2 years doing insulation. He was a former marine and we used to joke money sure won't buy happiness that's obvious, but it sure would help in the persuit of happiness.
> 
> I don't make alot but I'm happy with what I do have.
> I see so many college educated kids telling me about life and its like woah hombre! Where do u live? At home in mom's basement, eating hot pockets waiting on that good job to come through. I never had it like that. I had the opportunity to go to college but I couldn't handle school so I started working for my old man at 17 after graduating home school. Seemed like I did a bunch of growing up while these guys I know went to college. College pays off for some people so don't get me wrong I'm not against it. Just wasn't ever gonna work for me plus I'm no slave to that 9 to 5 sheeple bullshit either.


I did great in school till my mom remarried and my stepdad came into the picture he fucked up my life. School went out the window, and I went to work. I paid rent since 13 or 14 of $150 month then higher later as I got older.
I grew up at 10 yrs old, didnt have the luxury of being spoiled and getting a free ride.

School teaches you to memorize facts ( not necessarily true ones), but in life you need to learn how to learn and think for yourself


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I did great in school till my mom remarried and my stepdad came into the picture he fucked up my life. School went out the window, and I went to work. I paid rent since 13 or 14 of $150 month then higher later as I got older.
> I grew up at 10 yrs old, didnt have the luxury of being spoiled and getting a free ride.
> 
> School teaches you to memorize facts ( not necessarily true ones), but in life you need to learn how to learn and think for yourself


I have not too many good things to say about step parents. I've had more than enough of them in my life. Bunch of looser fuck tards.

3 or 4 years ago at a Christmas dinner at my moms house, her husband and I about boxed it out. He is a arrogant, unintelligent, rude, toothless piece of worthless shit. He likes to talk down to people and my mom and brother put up with that shit. I dont, I refuse to be talked down to. Him being the same height as me only about 100 pounds lighter decided he didn't wanna fuck around. He went and locked himself in their bedroom. Prick couldn't even apologize and let shit be and you gotta think I'm a damn kid. He is a full grown ass man. Says a lot about his character as a "man".


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I have not too many good things to say about step parents. I've had more than enough of them in my life. Bunch of looser fuck tards.
> 
> 3 or 4 years ago at a Christmas dinner at my moms house, her husband and I about boxed it out. He is a arrogant, unintelligent, rude, toothless piece of worthless shit. He likes to talk down to people and my mom and brother put up with that shit. I dont, I refuse to be talked down to. Him being the same height as me only about 100 pounds lighter decided he didn't wanna fuck around. He went and locked himself in their bedroom. Prick couldn't even apologize and let shit be and you gotta think I'm a damn kid. He is a full grown ass man. Says a lot about his character as a "man".


My stepdad beat and molested my brother and I for yrs daily.
He told me he would kill my family if I told so I didnt.
Finally I beat him up and he went to jail.
He is the reason I started lifting weights and am crazy.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

My mom always picked losers and didnt care what happened to us. I finally cut her from my life 4 yrs ago.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My mom always picked losers and didnt care what happened to us. I finally cut her from my life 4 yrs ago.


Yeah step parents give no fucks. Gotta do what u gotta do. Not to be a dick but that ain't what a mom supposed to be like anyway. Mother's should always have their kids held first before their significant others imo


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah step parents give no fucks. Gotta do what u gotta do. Not to be a dick but that ain't what a mom supposed to be like anyway. Mother's should always have their kids held first before their significant others imo


My girl went through something similar and so we have a common bond and out kids will never be in that situation.
We put our kids first.
I wouldnt be with my girl anymore if we didnt have kids, but stepdad shit aint happening here!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My girl went through something similar and so we have a common bond and out kids will never be in that situation.
> We put our kids first.
> I wouldnt be with my girl anymore if we didnt have kids, but stepdad shit aint happening here!


Yeah im the same way. I had this one girl, we were so much alike it was scary. We went to school together and started smoking around the same time. She was like a dream girl. Well after about 2 months she was wondering why I work so little and make all my shit happen. She had never been to my house or anywhere near either. I finalley had to tell her partially what I do and that sealed that deal lmao. She didn't want shit to do with me no more lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah im the same way. I had this one girl, we were so much alike it was scary. We went to school together and started smoking around the same time. She was like a dream girl. Well after about 2 months she was wondering why I work so little and make all my shit happen. She had never been to my house or anywhere near either. I finalley had to tell her partially what I do and that sealed that deal lmao. She didn't want shit to do with me no more lol.


That sucks dude!
Sorry to hear it, the other 2 choices are she wants o use you for money, or the rare case she doesnt judge and donesnt use ppl.
Hard to find like minded ppl that are legit.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> That sucks dude!
> Sorry to hear it, the other 2 choices are she wants o use you for money, or the rare case she doesnt judge and donesnt use ppl.
> Hard to find like minded ppl that are legit.


It's all good I dont want a girl who isn't down to partake in the garden anyway. I want a girl who is more into the shit than I, Come home from getting steaks for dinner to find the gf chucking pollen on her own free will. I'd bust a stiffy right there no doubt, lady of my new dreams lmao.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> It's all good I dont want a girl who isn't down to partake in the garden anyway. I want a girl who is more into the shit than I, Come home from getting steaks for dinner to find the gf chucking pollen on her own free will. I'd bust a stiffy right there no doubt, lady of my new dreams lmao.


Haha lol good luck with that.
Im glad to have a girl that lets me flower in the bedroom and put her clothes in totes lol.
She dont smoke because it doesnt get her high, but eats edibles sometimes as they work part of the time for her.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

I'll toss in my 2 cents on step "parents"....fucking loser cunts most of them. My parents stayed married until I was 21, brother 17 then they split and pop stayed split, still is. Mom met this drunk fucktard diesel mechanic who drank all day. I can't count the number of times I stopped by their house (his house) and grabbed him around the throat for a kiss, lmao. Im a fairly big dude, 6'2'', played offensive/defensive tackle at a 4A high school, so not small. Anyway, Im like a big teddy bear till you piss in my cheerios then there could be issues, this dude never could wrap his head around a young buck whipping his old motherfucking ass, but he found out how hard I could squeeze that throat. Mom been away from him for a few years, but she told me other day she was thinking of moving back in with him.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll toss in my 2 cents on step "parents"....fucking loser cunts most of them. My parents stayed married until I was 21, brother 17 then they split and pop stayed split, still is. Mom met this drunk fucktard diesel mechanic who drank all day. I can't count the number of times I stopped by their house (his house) and grabbed him around the throat for a kiss, lmao. Im a fairly big dude, 6'2'', played offensive/defensive tackle at a 4A high school, so not small. Anyway, Im like a big teddy bear till you piss in my cheerios then there could be issues, this dude never could wrap his head around a young buck whipping his old motherfucking ass, but he found out how hard I could squeeze that throat. Mom been away from him for a few years, but she told me other day she was thinking of moving back in with him.


Women are crazy (they say same bout us)
For the record my stepdad was a diesel mechanic also. He worked initially for a garbage company in Sac repairing trucks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah this piece of shit, gery, worked for the parish school board, repairing school busses, until they fired his drunk ass. Must be a clan of fuckwits diesel mechanics


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah this piece of shit, gery, worked for the parish school board, repairing school busses, until they fired his drunk ass. Must be a clan of fuckwits diesel mechanics


This POS Joe came from Oregon.
He says his mom used to fuck him and it messed him up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This POS Joe came from Oregon.
> He says his mom used to fuck him and it messed him up.


Im sure you have the same question. My father was an alcoholic, never raised his hands to us, just was a fucking cocksucker who treated us like shit as kids. That right there made me be exactly OPPOSITE with my kids. What the fuck was wrong with these cunts?


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 11, 2016)

maybe the weed was not good in that time !!! fuck look like we all have the same story here lol I swear I fight my ex stepfather to wath up in here.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im sure you have the same question. My father was an alcoholic, never raised his hands to us, just was a fucking cocksucker who treated us like shit as kids. That right there made me be exactly OPPOSITE with my kids. What the fuck was wrong with these cunts?


Exactly dude!
I dont get it, but I want nothing to do with ppl like that.
I was depressed for a long time as I was waiting for joe to get out of prison. I was seriously gonna kill him. I thought he left my brother alone, but found out he didnt.
He was killed in prison supposedly.
My shitty mom feel bad for him and used to write and visit him..what a BITCH!
Its not his fault his mom did it to him blah blah blah...Bullshit!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Joe convinced my mom that giving me crank crack and weed was a good idea when I was 10 so I didnt get bad drugs on the street. So they got me addicted at 10!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Exactly dude!
> I dont get it, but I want nothing to do with ppl like that.
> I was depressed for a long time as I was waiting for joe to get out of prison. I was seriously gonna kill him. I thought he left my brother alone, but found out he didnt.
> He was killed in prison supposedly.
> ...


In my mind thats not excusable on his part....just because he was fucked as a kid he should also do some fucking? Yeah bro the mind baffles me....Glad you found an outlet in the gym and cannabis.

I don't blame you for having those thoughts about wanting to kill that dude, sounds like he got what he deserved. These days, Im much more peaceful with peaceful thoughts and I wonder why there are people like this dude. It blows my mind.

Kids don't deserve to be treated like that, I do know that. They don't decide to come into this world, we bring them here. That sort of shit right there makes me want to go bashing useless cunts, maybe I need to go for a bike ride.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Joe convinced my mom that giving me crank crack and weed was a good idea when I was 10 so I didnt get bad drugs on the street. So they got me addicted at 10!!


That's fucked up. I truly feel bad for you.

I hear shit like drugging kids and molesting them, makes me want them to put a log in town square and club their brains out, Taliban style.
There's certain lines you cross and there isn't any turning back.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> In my mind thats not excusable on his part....just because he was fucked as a kid he should also do some fucking? Yeah bro the mind baffles me....Glad you found an outlet in the gym and cannabis.
> 
> I don't blame you for having those thoughts about wanting to kill that dude, sounds like he got what he deserved. These days, Im much more peaceful with peaceful thoughts and I wonder why there are people like this dude. It blows my mind.
> 
> Kids don't deserve to be treated like that, I do know that. They don't decide to come into this world, we bring them here. That sort of shit right there makes me want to go bashing useless cunts, maybe I need to go for a bike ride.


Dont let me mess up your day dude!
I try to be more peaceful. And I know it was for the best that it happened in prison instead of me doing it. That could have really ruined my life and my kids need me around (I think lol)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

You not messing up my day brother. I shed that shit pretty quick


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That's fucked up. I truly feel bad for you.
> 
> I hear shit like drugging kids and molesting them, makes me want them to put a log in town square and club their brains out, Taliban style.
> There's certain lines you cross and there isn't any turning back.


Sorry for turning this thread dark guys! 
I feel the same about dealing with them, that and nueter them


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You not messing up my day brother. I shed that shit pretty quick


Ok cool, helps me to talk, but not if its at the expense of others


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Must be a clan of fuckwits diesel mechanics


This made me LOL so I had to repost it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That's fucked up. I truly feel bad for you.
> 
> I hear shit like drugging kids and molesting them, makes me want them to put a log in town square and club their brains out, Taliban style.
> There's certain lines you cross and there isn't any turning back.


Yeah you and I feel the same there, some people definitely don't deserve to be breathing the same air we do....


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah you and I feel the same there, some people definitely don't deserve to be breathing the same air we do....


I mean it's not a pleasant subject but some sick people need to be put out their misery, IMHO.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah you and I feel the same there, some people definitely don't deserve to be breathing the same air we do....


I dont get why they get more rights than real people do.
I was drinking with a few friends about 7 yrs ago. We were outside BBQing.
I lived in a mobile home then (yeah white trash lol) so basically in the driveway.
This guy lived 2 houses down and was well known to be a convicted molester.
My friend yelled "Child Molester" at the dude as he drove by.
Dude backs up and Im like shit if we kick his ass he has the law on his side.
Well at least he knows we know about him I figured after that.
I keep track of the neighborhood with the Megans' law Website


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont get why they get more rights than real people do.
> I was drinking with a few friends about 7 yrs ago. We were outside BBQing.
> I liven in a mobile home then (yeah white trash lol) so basically in the driveway.
> This guy lived 2 houses down and was well known to be a convicted molester.
> ...


He might get a restraining order on you, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> He might get a restraining order on you, lol.


If my friend or I beat him up it would be possibly a hate crime also. I had to dissolve the situation. Why he backed up is beyond me, but he probably wanted to work the law in his favor....douche!

It was my fault.
My friend already knew about dude because I told him a different time, but I pointed him out and said thats him. We were drinking so I shouldnt have said anything at that time


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> If my friend or I beat him up it would be possibly a hate crime also. I had to dissolve the situation. Why he backed up is beyond me, but he probably wanted to work the law in his favor....douche!
> 
> It was my fault.
> My friend already knew about dude because I told him a different time, but I pointed him out and said thats him. We were drinking so I shouldnt have said anything at that time


I worked construction with a guy they called Chester. The guy got no love for the fact he was a registered sex offender. The office even called him in to ask him what exactly he had done. They would have fired him if they wanted. Apparently, he was in his early 20's and was engaged to a 15 year old. The state came after him after inquiring about a marriage licence.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I worked construction with a guy they called Chester. The guy got no love for the fact he was a registered sex offender. The office even called him in to ask him what exactly he had done. They would have fired him if they wanted. Apparently, he was in his early 20's and was engaged to a 15 year old. The state came after him after inquiring about a marriage licence.


Yeah you never really know the story unless you know.
Could be he turned 18 and gf was still 16 and someone told.
Not sure how laws work in different places.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 12, 2016)

I fucking hate the photo upload on this site. Slower than molasses in winter. Well I have some tpr photos and some square dance. Oh I got some pictures of worms god stomper too. I also found another male which is family vault purple x purple hulk. Stinky little fucker he is. Fat ass stem too, only one foot tall and the stems the size of my pinky. I spent the day transplanting. Finalley finished for the day. Gonna make a Brined chicken with some mashed potatoes and green beans for dinner, I'm pretty excited about that lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Sounds good brother.. That dinner sounds real good


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds good brother.. That dinner sounds real good


Hopefully it will be, it's hard to fuck up a brined chicken though lol. I forgot I needed milk. Way the fuck to cold to be walking to the store. It's to cold to smoke outside imo. Makes it uncomfortable.

Fucking cats made a play house out of my drying box as if I didn't have enough cat hair to smoke. Little shits carried off my trimmer scissors tip cover. They grab shit in their mouth and run out the cat door. This summer I had nerf darts, rope, clothes pins, pine cones, all kinds of stuff they bring home.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Hopefully it will be, it's hard to fuck up a brined chicken though lol. I forgot I needed milk. Way the fuck to cold to be walking to the store. It's to cold to smoke outside imo. Makes it uncomfortable.
> 
> Fucking cats made a play house out of my drying box as if I didn't have enough cat hair to smoke. Little shits carried off my trimmer scissors tip cover. They grab shit in their mouth and run out the cat door. This summer I had nerf darts, rope, clothes pins, pine cones, all kinds of stuff they bring home.


Brah I wish I had your problems at the moment and not what's on my plate. Real fucked over here at the moment with these cunts pushing back contracts.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Brah I wish I had your problems at the moment and not what's on my plate. Real fucked over here at the moment with these cunts pushing back contracts.


Work contracts?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Hopefully it will be, it's hard to fuck up a brined chicken though lol. I forgot I needed milk. Way the fuck to cold to be walking to the store. It's to cold to smoke outside imo. Makes it uncomfortable.
> 
> Fucking cats made a play house out of my drying box as if I didn't have enough cat hair to smoke. Little shits carried off my trimmer scissors tip cover. They grab shit in their mouth and run out the cat door. This summer I had nerf darts, rope, clothes pins, pine cones, all kinds of stuff they bring home.


I thought it was just our cats.
Shit goes missing all the time. Initially the wife thought someone was coming in the house and playing games and taking or moving shit. Finally found the cats were doing it.
I use a 4ft tall carbon scrubber to keep intake vent to ten from cat hair, some still gets in somehow?!?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

Docs tpr. Got another one somewhere and my bigger one is going into flower next month. Smells kinda sour grape.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll get some better pics up this afternoon. And I'll have worms god stompers up too.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is the new side of the garden on week 2. Dvg, ihg, hippie hill, csi, and some lost river genetics.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> This is the new side of the garden on week 2. Dvg, ihg, hippie hill, csi, and some lost river genetics.


Stack em, rack em, and pack em.
I see floor space was limited and some stacking was needed, or maybe it was to keep canopy even?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Stack em, rack em, and pack em.
> I see floor space was limited and some stacking was needed, or maybe it was to keep canopy even?


Lmao yeah I generally won't do that but those are this 2 purple erkles. Little cunts is what they are. I like some stretch in my plants. Fast veg is where it's at for me at least. I hate slow veggers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Little cunts is what they are.


LMAO, you even sound like my brother, or is that myself talking


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, you even sound like my brother, or is that myself talking


Lmfao brothers from another mother. Didn't u say ur brother closes the blinds when u guys smoke a joint? It's funny cause this how my brother used to be. Like bro we aren't cooking meth, were just blazing a fucking j.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao brothers from another mother. Didn't u say ur brother closes the blinds when u guys smoke a joint? It's funny cause this how my brother used to be. Like bro we aren't cooking meth, were just blazing a fucking j.


lol yeah he freaked me out when he started going around the house closing all the blinds in all the rooms. I said wtf are you doing? Ah, dont want the nosey next door neighbor seeing us smoke. Huh! They are some busy body motherfuckers around there, but I thought that a little nuts. Me, I dont gaf, I used to ride around in my truck windows rollled down, spliff hanging from my mouth


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol yeah he freaked me out when he started going around the house closing all the blinds in all the rooms. I said wtf are you doing? Ah, dont want the nosey next door neighbor seeing us smoke. Huh! They are some busy body motherfuckers around there, but I thought that a little nuts. Me, I dont gaf, I used to ride around in my truck windows rollled down, spliff hanging from my mouth


I am somewhat cautious but only for my own protection. My neighbors all smoke so I have that going on for me. They are mostly older people who smoke shit weed like a pinner ass joint at night after the kiddies in bed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Cautious is good. I like nothing more than to hide in plain site, nobody looks for whats right in front of them. And as far as the spliff in mouth, hell I just rolled my own ciggies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh, and I truly have never believed I was doing anything wrong as far as cannabis goes, no matter what the fuckwit law dogs said. Thats why it pains me to need to hide....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

I used to smoke while driving and didnt GAF, but now I dont smoke in the car.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I used to smoke while driving and didnt GAF, but now I dont smoke in the car.


me either, we dont have a car though, only bikes these days


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> me either, we dont have a car though, only bikes these days


No sense ion a car over there, only motor-bikes I guess.
If all is close regular bikes would suffice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Not unless you are driving long distances daily then motorbike is dangerous....yeah we only have the peddling kind now, sold everything when I became unemployed


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not unless you are driving long distances daily then motorbike is dangerous....yeah we only have the peddling kind now, sold everything when I became unemployed


That sucks, but you are healthier as a result no doubt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> That sucks, but you are healthier as a result no doubt


Not really...no reason to get out if I cant even afford to buy a water while Im out, lol. Not funny, but is what it is


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

I dont have a car. I hate them. I drive other people's cause I'm a turd. I got into a car accident maybe 3 years ago and since then I have been self employed. It was a nice Subaru Legacy 4 cylinder. Great on gas, Not so great at getting t-boned by stupid fuck heads in suv tanks. Maybe when I live where there are far less stupid ppl I will get another car. It's hard avoiding idiots tho, they are everywhere.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

Broke down and bought a vacuum chamber finally. Just a small 1 gallon. Should be enough for my use. I'll still run my bubble here and there but the yeilds are horrid compared to blasting. Fuck last summer pulled over a lb on one side under the 600 and blasted 30 g. of oil off the trim. I've never pulled a ounce of bubble off my trim runs, 12 to 14 g max in bubble runs.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

I avoid several accidents daily. Shit drivers make me have high BP


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

Well my fucking old person grabber broke again. That's 2 now. Fucking pieces of shit. Etore grip and grab. I got it to move plants and shit out of my reach. I also use it to water the plants out of reach. Why can't they make a heavy duty one lol. Maybe I'm just a brute. I guess I can still water with it.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

This is a monkey balls from hazeman. I didn't plan on starting this plant but the seed shell was cracked so I didn't want it to dry out in the fridge, so it hit the shot glass. Nice stature so far. Has that monkey balls smell I like lmfao. But seriously it does remind me of the ones we had in cali by the smell and stature so far.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

This is 2 of my 4 square dance from ihg. He fucked me on this pack and I got 6 seeds out of my 10 pack. 4 popped.... rude jagoff..... anyway they look and smell nice. It's dosido x buckeye purple. Should be a decent cross as dosido is blowing up the scene and buckeye purple needs more power and density added to it anyway.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well my fucking old person grabber broke again. That's 2 now. Fucking pieces of shit. Etore grip and grab. I got it to move plants and shit out of my reach. I also use it to water the plants out of reach. Why can't they make a heavy duty one lol. Maybe I'm just a brute. I guess I can still water with it.


I break everything also so dont feel bad. Cheap ass made crap thee days!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I break everything also so dont feel bad. Cheap ass made crap thee days!


I wish they made a all steel one. It has plastic gears....plastic. like wtf I'll gladly pay for a quality product instead of shit that will end up in a land fill.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

I still wanna go to Hawaii. I have a girl there that I ain't seen in forever. She is a smart bug. I'm a stoner bug. Never really clicked but she is the shizzy.






Always liked this dudes music.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I wish they made a all steel one. It has plastic gears....plastic. like wtf I'll gladly pay for a quality product instead of shit that will end up in a land fill.


everything made these days is for disposal after a few years, its fucking sickening. There is no motherfucking plans for what the world does with all the goddamn waste, ignorant fucking humans, only driven by a fucking dollar, makes me fucking sick.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> everything made these days is for disposal after a few years, its fucking sickening. There is no motherfucking plans for what the world does with all the goddamn waste, ignorant fucking humans, only driven by a fucking dollar, makes me fucking sick.


Yeah I don't get it. I guess I'm just old school. I like old shit that u can keep fixing instead of having to replace the whole item. Kinda like cars these days. They make them almost impossible to work on unless u take it to a dealer or mechanic.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

Its all made that way brother to extract money....sad world we live in...the VN be fixing every fucking thing, they will take apart the cheapest shit known and fix it, Im with them


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I wish they made a all steel one. It has plastic gears....plastic. like wtf I'll gladly pay for a quality product instead of shit that will end up in a land fill.


Theyn dont want you to buy one and done. Doubt you will find much of anything made to last. Stuff that does last was an error by Mfg. 
Initially everyone tried to make stuff better and better. now cheapest production cost and highest retail cost while making it last 1yr or less.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Fuck it's nice this morning. 1 degree outside. Walked out took one breath of that shit and walked right back in. This is what makes me wanna go back west. At least it's like 40 out there. That's reasonable compared to 1 degree.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck it's nice this morning. 1 degree outside. Walked out took one breath of that shit and walked right back in. This is what makes me wanna go back west. At least it's like 40 out there. That's reasonable compared to 1 degree.


Man fuck that, in the low 80's here tonight


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 15, 2016)

Woke up to 9° on the thermometer outside...Gonna be a fun day


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Woke up to 9° on the thermometer outside...Gonna be a fun day


So far it's been ok. I'm nestled inside with a fat ass joint watching amazon prime lol. Cat door is frozen shut but they don't seem to keen on this weather either.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> So far it's been ok. I'm nestled inside with a fat ass joint watching amazon prime lol. Cat door is frozen shut but they don't seem to keen on this weather either.


If you got weed, your ok indeed, lmao. Im a fucking poet and I didnt know it


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you got weed, your ok indeed, lmao. Im a fucking poet and I didnt know it


 Weed definitely helps in these cold times lol. I remember being in co. walking down the street smoking with my friend to get breakfast and I'm freezing ass shivering teeth chattering bundled up and he has on shorts and a hippie sweater. Like wtf aren't u cold? No, wtf aren't u hot? Fuck no It's colder than a witches tit out here. It was probably 35 outside.

Skiing and snowboarding I'm kinda thinking fuck that. Pay big bucks to go smoke weed and freeze outside, no thankyou.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> So far it's been ok. I'm nestled inside with a fat ass joint watching amazon prime lol. Cat door is frozen shut but they don't seem to keen on this weather either.


Amazon prime, Netflix , Hulu , even Comcast cable all became obsolete to me once right discovered Showbox, Mobdro, and couch tuner. I refuse to pay for TV services. As long as I have wifi. I can watch just about anything


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Amazon prime, Netflix , Hulu , even Comcast cable all became obsolete to me once right discovered Showbox, Mobdro, and couch tuner. I refuse to pay for TV services. As long as I have wifi. I can watch just about anything


I'm the same way. I am a cheap stoner when it comes to tv. I got 2 years amazon prime free so I use it for documentaries mostly. I'm a baller, I rock bunny ears and still watch Seinfeld every night at 10 lmao. But now I got three sites I can go look for new shit. Thanks buddy!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 15, 2016)

Lol you're welcome. 
Us hermits gotta stick together lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Lol you're welcome.
> Us hermits gotta stick together lol
> View attachment 3854158


Lmfao. That's some funny shit. I look at it like this when I hear I'm a hermit and a introvert. "Basically, an introvert is a person who is energized by being alone and whose energy is drained by being around other people, mostly stupid people tho." Plus I'm not alone, i got a whole room of fine ass ladies 5 feet away lmao. Good company is hard to find, thieves and liars are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao. That's some funny shit. I look at it like this when I hear I'm a hermit and a introvert. "Basically, an introvert is a person who is energized by being alone and whose energy is drained by being around other people, mostly stupid people tho." Plus I'm not alone, i got a whole room of fine ass ladies 5 feet away lmao. Good company is hard to find, thieves and liars are a dime a dozen.


Amen brother!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao. That's some funny shit. I look at it like this when I hear I'm a hermit and a introvert. "Basically, an introvert is a person who is energized by being alone and whose energy is drained by being around other people, mostly stupid people tho." Plus I'm not alone, i got a whole room of fine ass ladies 5 feet away lmao. Good company is hard to find, thieves and liars are a dime a dozen.


I hear ya... I find comfort inside away from drama. And behind a screen name also. Got my gf got my pup and my kids every weekend. I have a few like minded friends but so-called friends or associates are the ones who I can spot a whole lot easier as I've gotten older. Besides, I'm born and raised in one of the most notorious areas of Chicago, I might not be a gangster but I'm as street smart as they come lol. My gf knows the golden rule of growing in my book. TELL NO ONE! 
I can only hope she follows it but there are contingencies in place lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I hear ya... I find comfort inside away from drama. And behind a screen name also. Got my gf got my pup and my kids every weekend. I have a few like minded friends but so-called friends or associates are the ones who I can spot a whole lot easier as I've gotten older. Besides, I'm born and raised in one of the most notorious areas of Chicago, I might not be a gangster but I'm as street smart as they come lol. My gf knows the golden rule of growing in my book. TELL NO ONE!
> I can only hope she follows it but there are contingencies in place lol


Seems like alot of dudes who don't produce anything wanna brag about their grows. The dudes who make it their bread and butter don't shit where they eat. My family knows what I do but I don't mind that its the fuckwits you gotta watch for and neighbors. I just want a fat ass piece of land with a grocery store within 10 to 20 miles. No neighbors and I'm gonna be happy as a pig in shit lol.....Pigs actually hate shit. They're super clean and only shit in one spot of the cage. We had some on the farm growing up, they tasted great!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 15, 2016)

Nosey neighbors are the worst. 
Id prefer about 50 acres myself. I wasnt raised on a farm but i was raised on pork lol love it


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck it's nice this morning. 1 degree outside. Walked out took one breath of that shit and walked right back in. This is what makes me wanna go back west. At least it's like 40 out there. That's reasonable compared to 1 degree.


5:40pm here in Sac on a rainy day with a temp of 56*F


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> 5:40pm here in Sac on a rainy day with a temp of 56*F


I miss that weather. I grew up in Bakersfield. We always got a lot of fog this time of year.
It's warmed up here to 17 today, it's supposed to snow.
It's been below zero here for weeks, down to 25 below zero at night which is between the hours of 4pm to 9am at the moment.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao. That's some funny shit. I look at it like this when I hear I'm a hermit and a introvert. "Basically, an introvert is a person who is energized by being alone and whose energy is drained by being around other people, mostly stupid people tho." Plus I'm not alone, i got a whole room of fine ass ladies 5 feet away lmao. Good company is hard to find, thieves and liars are a dime a dozen.


No truer words were ever said, as I sit looking 5ft away from my bed with plants on both sides and a J in my mouth


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I miss that weather. I grew up in Bakersfield. We always got a lot of fog this time of year.
> It's warmed up here to 17 today, it's supposed to snow.
> It's been below zero here for weeks, down to 25 below zero at night which is between the hours of 4pm to 9am at the moment.


No fog today with this storm, but next week is fair game


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2016)

I love the name of this super storm, Decima. It's like decimation, lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Got my vacuum chamber today. I had to ask the guy a question about it so i called and he told me someone sent a return back and he won't resell returns cause it might be broken, so he sent me another one. Hopefully they aren't shit or defective lol. Seems really sturdy and well built tho.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Got my vacuum chamber today. I had to ask the guy a question about it so i called and he told me someone sent a return back and he won't resell returns cause it might be broken, so he sent me another one. Hopefully they aren't shit or defective lol. Seems really sturdy and well built tho.


Ok I need to learn what you're doing here buddy lol.......

Please esplain it to me


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Ok I need to learn what you're doing here buddy lol.......
> 
> Please esplain it to me


After u blast oil u wanna vacuum chamber it to get every last bit of butane out that u can. U basically hook this chamber up to a 3.5cfm vacuum pump and turn it on to create a negative vacuum to suck out that butane in the oil. Makes it easier to make shatter or wax on more consistent levels.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

On the left is wax on the right is shatter. It's low quality as I'm no expert in this by far. Some guys oil and wax puts mine to shame lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 15, 2016)

And you what press this out of flower? Sorry for all the questions but I am looking for something to do soon after this harvest as I will be moving.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Most of us call it blasting or running bho. U basically load a specially made glass or stainless steel tube and run butane over the flower or trim and collect the liquid butane in a glass dish and evaporate that down till u have no liquid butane. Then scrape that up and load it into the vacuum to get the last of the butane out. This is one of my tubes I have 3 I bought when I was 19 I think. They have all fancy new shit now bit this is still the basics and all u need.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 15, 2016)

Damn I know very little about this I think it might have to wait until later on.............but I am definitely interested.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Damn I know very little about this I think it might have to wait until later on.............but I am definitely interested.


Yeah it can be dangerous and precautions should be taken when making it. It's common sense but it's also some science. I seen 1 bho explosion and it was from a dip shit aka me not knowing wtf I was doing. It was small and everything was fine but one should have a good idea of butane and how it acts/reacts.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah it can be dangerous and precautions should be taken when making it. It's common sense but it's also some science. I seen 1 bho explosion and it was from a dip shit aka me not knowing wtf I was doing. It was small and everything was fine but one should have a good idea of butane and how it acts/reacts.


Yeah not something to rush into for this harvest I will wait until after the move.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Lgog 5 wks


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Black dog pheno 2. I can't get rid of any of the phenos lol. This at 5.5 weeks not 5 like I last said.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Black dog pheno 2. I can't get rid of any of the phenos lol. This at 5.5 weeks not 5 like I last said.


looks fukn bomb eh


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

I think they are happy enough lol. Green crack has that opium finger thing going on when u squeeze a bud and squeeze ur fingers to see oil strands so I'm sure she will be good smoke. 


Vnsmkr said:


> looks fukn bomb eh


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Green crack


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Sharksbreath


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

Bubbas gift pheno 2.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

Shit man, you got some fine ass buds goin down


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit man, you got some fine ass buds goin down


Thankyou! Kinda means alot from you honestly broski. Seems like all your plants are always on point. Its Kinda like high times telling me I'm doing well imo.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Thankyou! Kinda means alot from you honestly broski. Seems like all your plants are always on point. Its Kinda like high times telling me I'm doing well imo.


Ha ha ha I just take good pics bro, the strains speak for themselves and I have an eye for good meds, you'll get there too man! I still fuck up mate, it got a bit warm in my grow room this time so the girls frizzled a bit, so the chop photos will wait until they're dry lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 17, 2016)

Started playing with the vacuum chamber today. Makes it way easier to get shatter or wax depending on what ur trying to make. Made some blue dream shatter and some black dog shatter. I dunno what took me so long to get one. Glad I did tho.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

Consider me jeolous lol. Looks like good stuff  

Black dog damn it the beans are taunting me but I have to wait until after I move.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Started playing with the vacuum chamber today. Makes it way easier to get shatter or wax depending on what ur trying to make. Made some blue dream shatter and some black dog shatter. I dunno what took me so long to get one. Glad I did tho.


Sweet! That looks real nice man. I must look into doing some wax and shatter!!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet! That looks real nice man. I must look into doing some wax and shatter!!


It's nice to have once in awhile. I like to a variety of thc products to consume!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 17, 2016)

The 2 orange glue and the one double buck in the center.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 17, 2016)

Orange glue


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 17, 2016)

Double buck. All these are maybe a month old there abouts.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 17, 2016)

Last but certainly not least a fem Candyland x night cap that I'm dubbing as candy cap for short.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Last but certainly not least a fem Candyland x night cap that I'm dubbing as candy cap for short.


That's a good name mate...Candy Cap it is


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 17, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Last but certainly not least a fem Candyland x night cap that I'm dubbing as candy cap for short.


I have some of those lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I have some of those lol


 Great minds think alike. I wanna get into a couple of those blue shark to see what I can't find!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's a good name mate...Candy Cap it is


I figured It was simple and catchy enough. Plus it's not hard to remember the lineage with a name like that!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I figured It was simple and catchy enough. Plus it's not hard to remember the lineage with a name like that!


This is true mate, nice work


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

So I found a new spot for my males. They are about 15 inches I think I may put them onto a flowers schedule and top them. I plan on collecting the male pollen to use later and some as soon as it falls. I don't think I'll need much since I'm gonna be artist brushing buds with the pollen for just a few seeds.maybe a half gram or so I'll be happy, the more the merrier tho in my book. This god stomper males stinks like skunky grapes from the elephant stomper. I can dig it. Then I got my family vault purp. X purp. Hulk that smells pretty goofy too. Fat ass stem. And a cookie stomper I'm holding onto because I've seen a couple folks breed their male of this strain and where very happy with the outcome even tho the male was not all that. The cats are why my fan leaves look a little ragged. They like to eat the tips. The price one must pay for for free co2 emitters!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Black dog. My purple pheno. It's like a blackberry jam kinda smell with a touch of grape maybe. Fruity and gassy is a better description I guess. 
I have smelled buds and said it smells like garlic when someone else smelling the same jar says limes. It's all a matter of perspective I guess and what smells u are used to.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Black dog. My purple pheno. It's like a blackberry jam kinda smell with a touch of grape maybe. Fruity and gassy is a better description I guess.
> I have smelled buds and said it smells like garlic when someone else smelling the same jar says limes. It's all a matter of perspective I guess and what smells u are used to.


Nice


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Smoking some ribs today on the smoker. Should be good hopefully


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Smoking some ribs today on the smoker. Should be good hopefully


Fuckers looking good. 
Had to rescue my puppy earlier. Snow froze her really good in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Fuckers looking good.
> Had to rescue my puppy earlier. Snow froze her really good in less than 5 minutes.


Yeah man its no joke cold out there. I shoveled some snow and stopped to warm up. I had on my carhart hoodie and jacket with hat and gloves too. Shit still got to me.

That's the new male\clone room


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah, I felt it. I let my pup in the backyard and stay at the door about 20 ft from her and she couldn't even make it back to me after doing her business. 1st time its ever happened to her. 

If you don't mind me asking, is that an exhaust next to them males and then, what's the big one leading towards you , an intake?
Asking for obvious stray pollen issues.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Lmfao poor pooch. What kinda dog is she?

They are both exhausts. One is from my tent and the other is from above my 600 watt veg light. I might move the males to the bathroom once they bust just cause its a neutral room without air flow.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Funny doc was talking about root ball pruning in his thread. I use that tec all the time, I learned it from doing bonsai. Thats how we get these old ass trees into tiny little pots. It really is kinda magical holding a 125 year old tree some master has had in his collection for years. I don't have any old trees. My oldest is maybe 10.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Incredible bulk. No bulk at all but frosty as a dewy mornings grass.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Incredible bulk. No bulk at all but frosty as a dewy mornings grass.


Bro I had an incredible bulk auto not long ago that was straight FIRE. Wanting to run some regs of it to see what's up. No bulk for real on yours, that's odd?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Funny doc was talking about root ball pruning in his thread. I use that tec all the time, I learned it from doing bonsai. Thats how we get these old ass trees into tiny little pots. It really is kinda magical holding a 125 year old tree some master has had in his collection for years. I don't have any old trees. My oldest is maybe 10.


TonyGreen mentioned over on his Gorilla Bubble thread about manipulating the root ball of your males to try and get them to go Caitlyn Jenner when choosing for intersex stability.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Bro I had an incredible bulk auto not long ago that was straight FIRE. Wanting to run some regs of it to see what's up. No bulk for real on yours, that's odd?


Yeah I assume I got a fluke that brought out genes from the parents or grandparents of the strain. I know a dude who breeds chickens for show and lays out breeding for a moron like me and said u will be surprised by the traits that come out of the f2 stock and so on or bx that expresses the genes of the grandparents or past beyond grandparents.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I assume I got a fluke that brought out genes from the parents or grandparents of the strain. I know a dude who breeds chickens for show and lays out breeding for a moron like me and said u will be surprised by the traits that come out of the f2 stock and so on or bx that expresses the genes of the grandparents or past beyond grandparents.


Very interesting. Can't wait til I start crossing stuff myself. So much more to this plant than I would have ever imagined.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> TonyGreen mentioned over on his Gorilla Bubble thread about manipulating the root ball of your males to try and get them to go Caitlyn Jenner when choosing for intersex stability.


Lmfao that's too funny. I need to check into that cats thread. All my Riu boys are frequently In there. Got me wondering inspector gadget style.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao that's too funny. I need to check into that cats thread. All my Riu boys are frequently In there. Got me wondering inspector gadget style.


He's a down to earth cool dude.
I also need to check out doc's stuff. I got a freebie half pack of his. I can't remember the name at the moment.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> He's a down to earth cool dude.
> I also need to check out doc's stuff. I got a freebie half pack of his. I can't remember the name at the moment.


Friction, bubbleparty, triple purple rhino, or grape og x tpd lmfao.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Friction, bubbleparty, triple purple rhino, or grape og x tpd lmfao.


I'm away from home I'll check in a bit but none of those sound like it.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Well after 6 hrs this is what we got. I use a whole procedure to make these. I use a weber smokey mountain. The small ass one, but i'm a one man wolf pack as of now. Perfect for me. I done cooked 12 lb hog shoulders on this little smoker tho. Preserves that charcoal like a boss too. I used apple wood to smoke this set of ribs.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well after 6 hrs this is what we got. I use a whole procedure to make these. I use a weber smokey mountain. The small ass one, but i'm a one man wolf pack as of now. Perfect for me. I done cooked 12 lb hog shoulders on this little smoker tho. Preserves that charcoal like a boss too. I used apple wood to smoke this set of ribs.


I gotta send you a rub I have here from Texas. I think you would like it. Ribs look good!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I gotta send you a rub I have here from Texas. I think you would like it. Ribs look good!


Lmfao now ur speaking my kinda talk. The rub is key to good ribs. I usually do a 321 method on my ribs. 3 hrs smoke, 2 hrs wrapped, and 1 hour back on to crisp up. I'm a hick deep down inside. As my dad said u can take the hillbilly out of the trailer park but u can't take the trailer park out of the hillbilly!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao now ur speaking my kinda talk. The rub is key to good ribs. I usually do a 321 method on my ribs. 3 hrs smoke, 2 hrs wrapped, and 1 hour back on to crisp up. I'm a hick deep down inside. As my dad said u can take the hillbilly out of the trailer park but u can't take the trailer park out of the hillbilly!


lol true dat, all of it. you can take the hick out of the woods but you cant take the woods out of the hick


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol true dat, all of it. you can take the hick out of the woods but you cant take the woods out of the hick


I still sit in the woods solo and blaze that shit up, then I go hunt mushrooms in the woods in spring. Mushroom hunting pals are hard to find. It's a die hard sport imo. Im a old heart in a young ass body though.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I still sit in the woods solo and blaze that shit up, then I go hunt mushrooms in the woods in spring. Mushroom hunting pals are hard to find. It's a die hard sport imo. Im a old heart in a young ass body though.


In the spring huh, might have to take a "spiritual" leave and go visit


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> In the spring huh, might have to take a "spiritual" leave and go visit


Don't get me wrong I keep the magics in hand and supply all year. Medicine is a 24/7 business round here. I don't partake but keep other people's minds in mind. I had my fun but keep thinking I need to take another ride after my quitting tobacco just to confirm my commitment.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Don't get me wrong I keep the magics in hand and supply all year. Medicine is a 24/7 business round here. I don't partake but keep other people's minds in mind. I had my fun but keep thinking I need to take another ride after my quitting tobacco just to confirm my commitment.


Yeah bro I meant to learn and stuff not to partake god knows what that would do to me with my illness lol........


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm away from home I'll check in a bit but none of those sound like it.


Its DDS Bubble Party. Is that a good one?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

I


Bakersfield said:


> Its DDS Bubble Party. Is that a good one?


Which one bubble party or bubble party party v2?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao poor pooch. What kinda dog is she?
> 
> They are both exhausts. One is from my tent and the other is from above my 600 watt veg light. I might move the males to the bathroom once they bust just cause its a neutral room without air flow.


Shes a tiny thing, a shih tzu/Yorkie mix. She was born April 11th from my shih tzu dad and Yorkie mom. I named her Rizzo  and she's about 7 lbs soaking wet lol Nice move on the exhaust.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 18, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Shes a tiny thing, a shih tzu/Yorkie mix. She was born April 11th from my shih tzu dad and Yorkie mom. I named her Rizzo  and she's about 7 lbs soaking wet lol Nice move on the exhaust.


Damn just 9 days from out magical holiday.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn just 9 days from out magical holiday.


I was hoping for it. Either that or on Opening day for the Cubs. Was going to name her Addison. But Rizzo was little more unique. I like to think she's my good luck charm


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I
> 
> Which one bubble party or bubble party party v2?


It doesn't specify. I'd imagine it's v1 before they knew about making v2.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 19, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> It doesn't specify. I'd imagine it's v1 before they knew about making v2.
> View attachment 3856773


That's an open pollination. I got some but don't Mess with open pollination just yet as flowering times may be longer than 9 weeks. 

Pretty much anything doc puts into seed pods is gonna be dank. I just run a 9 wk schedule so I haven't gotten to them. I read someone's journal and said their bubbleparty smelled like blueberry syrup.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's an open pollination. I got some but don't Mess with open pollination just yet as flowering times may be longer than 9 weeks.
> 
> Pretty much anything doc puts into seed pods is gonna be dank. I just run a 9 wk schedule so I haven't gotten to them. I read someone's journal and said their bubbleparty smelled like blueberry syrup.


Yeah, I like 8 weeks 9 is my average and I'm willing to do 10.
So open pollination is like letting all your males do up a certain female or vice versa sort of thing?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 19, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Yeah, I like 8 weeks 9 is my average and I'm willing to do 10.
> So open pollination is like letting all your males do up a certain female or vice versa sort of thing?


Yes sir. Basically it's a female set into a bunch of males so the beans are always a surprise as to what u get. I read the males he used but forgot them. I'll see if I can't hunt down the post for u. Here we are this is the info I received on bubble party.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh and sin city seeds will be ever where. Oes, tdt, attitude, choice, so everyone can snag something if they want. I figured it was a huge batch of seeds they were making. 

I assume some banks are gonna be greedy and charge phenomenal prices to line their own personal pockets. I wish breeders would put a cap on pricing. I've seen packs recently that are 5 seeds, 50 to 60 everywhere! One bank has them at 80?! Wtf is that shit besides one greedy ass owner. I guess I'm venting now so that's my shpeel, enjoy!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Oh and sin city seeds will be ever where. Oes, tdt, attitude, choice, so everyone can snag something if they want. I figured it was a huge batch of seeds they were making.
> 
> I assume some banks are gonna be greedy and charge phenomenal prices to line their own personal pockets. I wish breeders would put a cap on pricing. I've seen packs recently that are 5 seeds, 50 to 60 everywhere! One bank has them at 80?! Wtf is that shit besides one greedy ass owner. I guess I'm venting now so that's my shpeel, enjoy!


I saw some seeds recently that were $40 one site and $80 on another..the strain was one that @ttystikk is running...I think it was called Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 19, 2016)

Have sent those guys a message bassman. Would like to get them. I have Dr who And quantum kush as staples here. Have a couple sonic screwdriver I'm holding off on for right now due to space


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Have sent those guys a message bassman. Would like to get them. I have Dr who And quantum kush as staples here. Have a couple sonic screwdriver I'm holding off on for right now due to space


That strain seems to need some head room for sure


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> The cheap ass kind on amazon lol. Galaxy hydro.


Pink light? I'd use it for last 30 minutes of each day


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Pink light? I'd use it for last 30 minutes of each day


I found a use for it on my seedling. It gives me really fat stems and seems to promote short internodel growth. These are some cookies kush 3 look the same pheno, one is taller and goofy. They need to be transplanted they are rather root bound. I'd upload another pic but riu is playing upload games as in tradition. 

Glad to see the sin mints out of stock at checkout. Really made my day. Oh well attitude it is. I don't want 7 fems. I dunno why people want fems. 

Next seeds I'm laying down are orgi. Goji og x agent orange. Gonna be good stuff in there. They are testers for a buddy.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Pink light? I'd use it for last 30 minutes of each day


Oh and I get what what u mean on the last 30 minutes. That evening sunset spectrum for the last 30 minutes or so plays a key role. I like ur thinking brotherman.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

I also must confess my sins father. I lied about the sin city drop. I snagged platinum delights, sin mint pie, slyme cookies and ufo cookies. Some jagoff bought the last 9 packs of sinmints. Wonder what he will do with those lmao.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

What's up J, I ordered some of Tony Greens stuff from GLG decided to skip on the Sin city gear after all the hassle the Tangerine Power beans have given me. I was not the jagoff that got the Sin Mints or I would share. But we should have some fire in Tony's beans especially if I still get the freebies I qualified for.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

Lmfao i didnt tgink it was you but u never know lol. I keep trying to find some of tonys gear. What did u get? Gg4 crosses?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

I got the Blue Gorilla Bubble BX1, and the Gorilla Bubble BX1F1 and requested his KQR freebie, and from the xmas freebie list the Blackberry Banana Kush X Long Bottom Leaf and a Bodhi T-Shirt in my Size (2XL)


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

Damn you made out like a bandit. That gorilla bubble is what's up son. Glad to see u got into that. I remember u said u wanted it. Makes for a good day eh? Did usps finally pull through for u?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn you made out like a bandit. That gorilla bubble is what's up son. Glad to see u got into that. I remember u said u wanted it. Makes for a good day eh? Did usps finally pull through for u?


Yes sir the bulb came in but growers house sent me the wrong ballast adapter plug I emailed them already. For tonight I shut down one of the 1K HPS so I could fire up the 600w Blue MH........ don't want to bomb your thread just put a pic of the veg tent in my thread. Got Vader watching over things until I can get in there and after the kids go to bed.

Better day than I expected. Will go to the hydro shop tomorrow and see if they have the adapter but I doubt they stock it. I got my bamboo sticks today too for the big girls. Still no sleep lol.........


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes sir the bulb came in but growers house sent me the wrong ballast adapter plug I emailed them already. For tonight I shut down one of the 1K HPS so I could fire up the 600w Blue MH........ don't want to bomb your thread just put a pic of the veg tent in my thread. Got Vader watching over things until I can get in there and after the kids go to bed.
> 
> Better day than I expected. Will go to the hydro shop tomorrow and see if they have the adapter but I doubt they stock it. I got my bamboo sticks today too for the big girls. Still no sleep lol.........


Lmao well at least you had a good day so maybe tonight you can catch some zzzzz. I always rest better after a busy day. 

You can post pics in my thread any day brother. Me casa es sue casa. Or if I'm feeling crass sue casa es me casa lmfao.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao well at least you had a good day so maybe tonight you can catch some zzzzz. I always rest better after a busy day.
> 
> You can post pics in my thread any day brother. Me casa es sue casa. Or if I'm feeling crass sue casa es me casa lmfao.


We're like fam now bro you can post whatever you want in my thread I just like to be respectful to others and their logs. I hate when people you don't know come in post a pic and don't even say shit and you're like OK what was that about....lol.....and there's been a few trolls lately posting weird shit in peoples logs not cool.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> We're like fam now bro you can post whatever you want in my thread I just like to be respectful to others and their logs. I hate when people you don't know come in post a pic and don't even say shit and you're like OK what was that about....lol.....and there's been a few trolls lately posting weird shit in peoples logs not cool.


At least the trolls dont usually stay long.
Get some rest bro!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

That SC gear was just too tempting huh lmfao, dont blame ya really. Make some seeds!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That SC gear was just too tempting huh lmfao, dont blame ya really. Make some seeds!


I will be brother man. And ur first on the tester list. I am happy I got what I got but am pissed I missed sin mints. I will snag a pack at attitude if need be. People gonna grab the packs to resell them and that's just bullish. Don't be a greedy fuck nugget is my opinion. Sharing is what brings good karma ur way. Don't be stingy. Think of the positive vibes is my opinion


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

lol I hear ya, yeah thats a definite resale item, but like someone said why not just go buy a breeders pack for less and make your own packs....thats fukn dumb


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2016)

GREED=DICK IMO
The reason for wars


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

that and religion....


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah I mean I wanted one reg pack of 15. That gives u a pretty good selection to work with male and female wise imo. Wow little prick will make maybe 400 bucks off them. That's not worth it imo. I'll go to attitude if I have too lmao.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> that and religion....


God wills it!


LOL worst excuse ever to murder, rape, and steal...........


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I mean I wanted one reg pack of 15. That gives u a pretty good selection to work with male and female wise imo. Wow little prick will make maybe 400 bucks off them. That's not worth it imo. I'll go to attitude if I have too lmao.


That's some selfish lowbrow shit. I'd feel real guilty.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That's some selfish lowbrow shit. I'd feel real guilty.


Couldn't agree more. I'd feel like a turd myself. Funny all the hatred and shit talking about this sin city drop. People are getting pretty upset they didn't get what they wanted. I guess they over read the words limited release. I always took that meaning the seeds are limited so get in line and get ur clicker ready. I have heard a few comments that are jealously laced no doubt.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I'd feel like a turd myself. Funny all the hatred and shit talking about this sin city drop. People are getting pretty upset they didn't get what they wanted. I guess they over read the words limited release. I always took that meaning the seeds are limited so get in line and get ur clicker ready. I have heard a few comments that are jealously laced no doubt.


ah well, fuck em lol. haters


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2016)

My wife asked me to charge this toy for her nephew, some pokemon thing...
Anyway I forgot, and they were $31.97 when in stock at the chain stores, but some peeps bought them all out and listed them Amazon and ebay for 3x4 the price.
So this just goes to reinforce my dislike for xmas.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My wife asked me to charge this toy for her nephew, some pokemon thing...
> Anyway I forgot, and they were $31.97 when in stock at the chain stores, but some peeps bought them all out and listed them Amazon and ebay for 3x4 the price.
> So this just goes to reinforce my dislike for xmas.


All so called holidays are geared toward some type of sales, every one of them...fucking scams. I like to be able to give shit all year long just because, not because some "norm", fuck that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

my oldest been asking me for a month, ba when is christmas? I say chelle I told you I dont know because we dont do the christmas thing. why ba? Because ba doesnt believe that shit, wait until Tet there will be plenty of giving then lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> my oldest been asking me for a month, ba when is christmas? I say chelle I told you I dont know because we dont do the christmas thing. why ba? Because ba doesnt believe that shit, wait until Tet there will be plenty of giving then lol


Lmao that's funny. Does anyone there celebrate Christmas? It's just Tet isn't it. 

Holidays are money driven job doubt. Valentines day? Wtf u need to buy a gift to re affirm that u love someone that's fucked. I understand gifts here and there but holidays for it is too much. I feel the same about diamonds. How does a shiny rock signify love? I thought love was an intangible object. Everything is about money these days oh and status symbols.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao that's funny. Does anyone there celebrate Christmas? It's just Tet isn't it.
> 
> Holidays are money driven job doubt. Valentines day? Wtf u need to buy a gift to re affirm that u love someone that's fucked. I understand gifts here and there but holidays for it is too much. I feel the same about diamonds. How does a shiny rock signify love? I thought love was an intangible object. Everything is about money these days oh and status symbols.


If you dont buy into the bs your girl doubts your love...wtf...even if you agree not to partake lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao that's funny. Does anyone there celebrate Christmas? It's just Tet isn't it.
> 
> Holidays are money driven job doubt. Valentines day? Wtf u need to buy a gift to re affirm that u love someone that's fucked. I understand gifts here and there but holidays for it is too much. I feel the same about diamonds. How does a shiny rock signify love? I thought love was an intangible object. Everything is about money these days oh and status symbols.


diamonds are also a scam perpetuated by the fucking people who found diamonds....it just stuck...we are some dumbass humans....Yeah the christian people here do christmas, but everyone does Tet. I think they only started doing christmas for the expats here mainly as its a money making scam lol...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

I feel like you should be able to buy and give whenever the fuck you feel like....no one needs a holiday to do so...


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> If you dont buy into the bs your girl doubts your love...wtf...even if you agree not to partake lol.


Exactly and that's when I tell her she can go and don't let the door hit u on the ass on the way out.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I feel like you should be able to buy and give whenever the fuck you feel like....no one needs a holiday to do so...


I figured the expats there would celebrate and the Vietnamese probably take advantage of it in sales like you said. Can't say I blame them. Americans celebrate the stupidest shit. Columbus day...wtf we are celebrating a ass hat murderer who started killing indians in the name of God as soon as that cock touched the pure unadulterated native soil here. Not to mention the diseases the dirty Europeans brought with them to spread. I've read books saying indians could just smell Americans in the wind. Kinda like vietnam, I knew a dude who quit smoking during the war and started eating Vietnamese food so he didn't smell like a "american" when he was in the shit in the jungle.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 21, 2016)

Here is a question for anyone that can answer. I assume I know the answer but I I guess I'll ask anyway. I had that black dog throw a nanner I missed and I found a few beans. I assumed they are garbage with a late hermie trait already bred into the line? It's a mango sapphire x black dog. Am I correct assuming this or Is there a chance it may not express any hermie issues and be some fire?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Here is a question for anyone that can answer. I assume I know the answer but I I guess I'll ask anyway. I had that black dog throw a nanner I missed and I found a few beans. I assumed they are garbage with a late hermie trait already bred into the line? It's a mango sapphire x black dog. Am I correct assuming this or Is there a chance it may not express any hermie issues and be some fire?


Since you're so concerned I will volunteer to grow them out and see 

I finally got some Black DOG beans but Mango Sapphire is still on my list. 

Damn it, every time I say there's no more beans I want there's always "another pack" lol........


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 21, 2016)

If I had more than one I'd give u some lol. I put it in water last night and it has a taproot. I'm not anticipating much but if it's good there is always cuts.

It's like a sour tangie I had from dna. I kinda stressed it and it selfed and I found 3 seeds. All look perfect. I read, and read trying to determine wtf and all I could assume is I accidentally selfed it from stress. This is the last bit of sour tangie I have from that run. It's maybe a year cured lol. Well I guess I'll post a picture later since riu photo upload is sucking ass as usual.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

Breeders Boutique Dog Fem was a hermie as the origin, but fire wed, and clones from her dont have herm traits so you never know. I dont as I am not experienced in breeding.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Breeders Boutique Dog Fem was a hermie as the origin, but fire wed, and clones from her dont have herm traits so you never know. I dont as I am not experienced in breeding.


I've heard this before about a few strains. I popped it into a peat pellet so I guess we will see. Both of those plants are absolute frost monsters with rock hard buds so that's good.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I've heard this before about a few strains. I popped it into a peat pellet so I guess we will see. Both of those plants are absolute frost monsters with rock hard buds so that's good.


Frost it like a cake then get baked!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Frost it like a cake then get baked!


My fat ass loves some cake. My ma used to make killer German chocolate, and pound cake with macerated strawberries on top. She dont do that no more lol. She made bad ass apple and cherry turn overs too.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My fat ass loves some cake. My ma used to make killer German chocolate, and pound cake with macerated strawberries on top. She dont do that no more lol. She made bad ass apple and cherry turn overs too.


I like cake also as long as not canned frosting..I HATE that nasty shit!
My Grandma whom I still miss made several German foods for me to try.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Here is a question for anyone that can answer. I assume I know the answer but I I guess I'll ask anyway. I had that black dog throw a nanner I missed and I found a few beans. I assumed they are garbage with a late hermie trait already bred into the line? It's a mango sapphire x black dog. Am I correct assuming this or Is there a chance it may not express any hermie issues and be some fire?


Being that it's a late nanner, it is possible that it may show up in the offspring. If it is crossed to the mango sapphire though, only half of the offspring may show the late nanner trait. My nightcap x TK cookies had half showing this trait, I chose the nightcap pheno to seed up as it didn't pop any, I want to see if it shows up down in the next gen. The (nightcap x tk cookies) x sinmints though, not a sign of a ball or nanner so looks like it was the tk cookies throwing out a few early balls  
So, in conclusion....grow those biatches out and post pics of the DANK


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

Seeded bud gets you fucked up and you still have seed to play with


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Seeded bud gets you fucked up and you still have seed to play with


It does, but the bud would be a lot stronger without seeds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah but you cant have your cake and eat the shit too lol...if you dont have seeds, well you dont continue lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah but you cant have your cake and eat the shit too lol...if you dont have seeds, well you dont continue lol


Touche' ha ha ha


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Being that it's a late nanner, it is possible that it may show up in the offspring. If it is crossed to the mango sapphire though, only half of the offspring may show the late nanner trait. My nightcap x TK cookies had half showing this trait, I chose the nightcap pheno to seed up as it didn't pop any, I want to see if it shows up down in the next gen. The (nightcap x tk cookies) x sinmints though, not a sign of a ball or nanner so looks like it was the tk cookies throwing out a few early balls
> So, in conclusion....grow those biatches out and post pics of the DANK


I'm going to pop the one I got lol. I got one seed so far because my dumb ass threw a few out thinking they where garbage. Maybe 7 seeds where thrown out. Now I know for next time smh. The pollen got to my lemon garlic og late and the seeds where immature. I really wanted a couple of those to be viable but not a good one to be found yet. Thanks for the reply and explanation @eastcoastmo. Good knowledge to know for later on down the road, thank you!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm going to pop the one I got lol. I got one seed so far because my dumb ass threw a few out thinking they where garbage. Maybe 7 seeds where thrown out. Now I know for next time smh. The pollen got to my lemon garlic og late and the seeds where immature. I really wanted a couple of those to be viable but not a good one to be found yet. Thanks for the reply and explanation @eastcoastmo. Good knowledge to know for later on down the road, thank you!


Do it up man, never know what you'll find!! 
Any time man, just hit me up if I can help any further! Stoni's on the money too so you're set!!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Man am I glad this Christmas bs is almost over. Just a couple weeks and everyone can get back to work and whatever the fuck they do. I guess having time off work/school would be cool for some tho. I just like getting back into my routine the holidays fuck with my schedule. Glad its gonna be spring soon enough!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm waiting for the orange goji to arrive and they will be started asap. I've been wanting to try some goji for a minute now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm waiting for the orange goji to arrive and they will be started asap. I've been wanting to try some goji for a minute now.


@GardenGnome83 Jrock could use some of those Goji crosses when you have a moment


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Man am I glad this Christmas bs is almost over. Just a couple weeks and everyone can get back to work and whatever the fuck they do. I guess having time off work/school would be cool for some tho. I just like getting back into my routine the holidays fuck with my schedule. Glad its gonna be spring soon enough!


lol the one catholic church down the street put up a big sign with a baby standing on top of the Earth holding its hands up along with all the other Christman decorations. Oldest daughter asked whats thats dad? I said those people must be on some good drugs honey


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol the one catholic church down the street put up a big sign with a baby standing on top of the Earth holding its hands up along with all the other Christman decorations. Oldest daughter asked whats thats dad? I said those people must be on some good drugs honey


Lmfao that shit is wacky. What does that even symbolize? Does anyone out there have a nativity scene set up? That would be the real icing on the cake!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao that shit is wacky. What does that even symbolize? Does anyone out there have a nativity scene set up? That would be the real icing on the cake!


oh yeah they all toss the nativity scene up so they can charge people to take pics with it.....its fucking bizarre. No idea what the kids symbolizes...told my daughter open arms means welcome, but fucking weird to combine with christmas


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> oh yeah they all toss the nativity scene up so they can charge people to take pics with it.....its fucking bizarre. No idea what the kids symbolizes...told my daughter open arms means welcome, but fucking weird to combine with christmas


I read this book called the Virgin Mary Conspiracy, that really helped me understand the lunacy behind Christianity.
Christmas like most Christian holidays were used as substitutions for the pagan holidays that the church forced on the newly conquered Europeans.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> oh yeah they all toss the nativity scene up so they can charge people to take pics with it.....its fucking bizarre. No idea what the kids symbolizes...told my daughter open arms means welcome, but fucking weird to combine with christmas


That's the christmas spirit right there. Charging people to take pics with baby jesus lmfao. Awhile back some dude stole a baby jesus from a nativity scene and took it all over the us taking goofy pictures with it. Apparent that's heavily frowned upon. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's the christmas spirit right there. Charging people to take pics with baby jesus lmfao. Awhile back some dude stole a baby jesus from a nativity scene and took it all over the us taking goofy pictures with it. Apparent that's heavily frowned upon. I thought it was funny.


I would rather have celebrated the solstice and burned a Yule log but my woman is all about Christmas. I have to play along - Happy Wifey Happy Lifey!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I would rather have celebrated the solstice and burned a Yule log but my woman is all about Christmas. I have to play along - Happy Wifey Happy Lifey!


Yeah I don't have the problem yet lol. Gotta keep the woman happy tho. Its Easier when they smoke bud. Buds make a great gift imo lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I don't have the problem yet lol. Gotta keep the woman happy tho. Its Easier when they smoke bud. Buds make a great gift imo lol


I wish my girl smoked, damn shes a bitch sometimes!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

Not trying to spam u Jrock.
I thought I'd share this post, if you're interested.
"I just created a code for the Rollitup members.

Use code "DOC" and get 25% off Doc Holiday (only)
Only 5 coupon codes available then it's disabled. greenpointseeds.com"


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I wish my girl smoked, damn shes a bitch sometimes!!!


Lmfao i wish I had a dollar for all my friends who have told me this. I know exactly how it is too ive had my share of non smoking girls. Then I ask myself wtf was I thinking lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Not trying to spam u Jrock.
> I thought I'd share this post, if you're interested.
> "I just created a code for the Rollitup members.
> 
> ...


No worries I'm always down for a discount on seeds! I like to get down on his price drop auction things. I hit up the last one and snagged like 6 packs for about 23 a pack. I'm kinda strapped right now with the sin city drop but I'm already eyeing some shit. I need to tone it down some and save some cash tho lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> No worries I'm always down for a discount on seeds! I like to get down on his price drop auction things. I hit up the last one and snagged like 6 packs for about 23 a pack. I'm kinda strapped right now with the sin city drop but I'm already eyeing some shit. I need to tone it down some and save some cash tho lol.


I have the same problem!
It's funny, after the black Friday deal that codes no fucking deal at all, lol.
I scored 12 packs for 306 bucks, with his golden nugs and all.
I can't afford shit now that it's Christmas!
That Gu is such a sales man. He's constantly saying some items are out of stock and then suddenly it's restocked.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I have the same problem!
> It's funny, after the black Friday deal that codes no fucking deal at all, lol.
> I scored 12 packs for 306 bucks, with his golden nugs and all.
> I can't afford shit now that it's Christmas!
> That Gu is such a sales man. He's constantly saying some items are out of stock and then suddenly it's restocked.


He is smart with his marketing. When people see only 2 items left in stock they are more prone to buy it cause it looks like it's a good seller and u gotta get them before there gone. He is smart with shipping too like when they shut down his cc he just sent out shipping lables for everyone. I like his gold nuggets program. Thats tits. Plus with my bday soon ill have like 800 i wanna say. I like the 70$ fleeces he sells. I would honestly buy one if it wasn't 70$. 70$ buys me a years worth of clothes lol.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @GardenGnome83 Jrock could use some of those Goji crosses when you have a moment


Hit me up @jrock420


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao i wish I had a dollar for all my friends who have told me this. I know exactly how it is too ive had my share of non smoking girls. Then I ask myself wtf was I thinking lol.


I didnt smoke either when we met, except like 3-4x a yr at parties.
Wasnt till my Dr recommended it 6 yrs ago I started to grow and smoke.
She doesnt get much effect from smoking so she doesnt, but she will eat an edible sometimes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> He is smart with his marketing. When people see only 2 items left in stock they are more prone to buy it cause it looks like it's a good seller and u gotta get them before there gone. He is smart with shipping too like when they shut down his cc he just sent out shipping lables for everyone. I like his gold nuggets program. Thats tits. Plus with my bday soon ill have like 800 i wanna say. I like the 70$ fleeces he sells. I would honestly buy one if it wasn't 70$. 70$ buys me a years worth of clothes lol.


I bought into his crosses hook line and sinker! 
I'm going to have to grow them out to see if it was justified. 
Where else you gonna find genetics like his for anything close to his price?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt smoke either when we met, except like 3-4x a yr at parties.
> Wasnt till my Dr recommended it 6 yrs ago I started to grow and smoke.
> She doesnt get much effect from smoking so she doesnt, but she will eat an edible sometimes.


Wish my doctor would prescribe me some cannabis. Seems like it's still years away tho. Edibles sit better with non smokers imo if it's dosed properly.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I bought into his crosses hook line and sinker!
> I'm going to have to grow them out to see if it was justified.
> Where else you gonna find genetics like his for anything close to his price?


I did a little research before buying and most people seem pretty happy with his gear. I kinda like his breeding program too. Using one staple male to breed with then movin on to another.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Pretty looking bud right there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

Very nice. which is it?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Very nice. which is it?


That's black dog pheno 2.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

This is some green crack beefing up nicely. About 6.5 wks old.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

That yellowing shitty plant in the back is supposedly gdp from blimburn. A garbage ass freebie. It's not anything like gdp. Just cause it smells grape doesn't make the strain gdp. I guess someone should explain that to him.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> This is some green crack beefing up nicely. About 6.5 wks old.


GC comes up fast eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That yellowing shitty plant in the back is supposedly gdp from blimburn. A garbage ass freebie. It's not anything like gdp. Just cause it smells grape doesn't make the strain gdp. I guess someone should explain that to him.


lol good stuff, I have a freebie from them called orka, guess I shouldnt expect much after that review lmao


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> GC comes up fast eh


At first she was slow to chunk up. I was kinda worried but over the past week she has been putting on the weight. She is quick in veg tho and I'm a sucker for that. I hope she smokes as good as she looks. It's my first run with hso green crack. I ran a cali connection gc and it had the most unique flavor to it. Wish I knew what I know now, I woulda kept that cut of gc.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol good stuff, I have a freebie from them called orka, guess I shouldnt expect much after that review lmao


Lmao u know me tho. I don't filter my review generally. I know some people don't like that but I ain't no kiss ass lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Wish my doctor would prescribe me some cannabis. Seems like it's still years away tho. Edibles sit better with non smokers imo if it's dosed properly.


Dr said since all the meds he prescribed gave me side effects and I wouldnt take em weed might be better.
My girl cant get high from smoking except getting tired and sleeping.
edibles sometimes do nothing for her and sometimes sleepy, and sometimes actually high.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Dr said since all the meds he prescribed gave me side effects and I wouldnt take em weed might be better.
> My girl cant get high from smoking except getting tired and sleeping.
> edibles sometimes do nothing for her and sometimes sleepy, and sometimes actually high.


I would be a horrible drunk or pill addict or both if I couldn't smoke bud all day. It's my coffee, my sleep aid, my pain relief, and many other things I can't think of lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I would be a horrible drunk or pill addict or both if I couldn't smoke bud all day. It's my coffee, my sleep aid, my pain relief, and many other things I can't think of lol.


Same for me, and actually weed is my substitute for all that.
I still drink one cup of coffee and one 12-16 oz beer at night.
Used to drink a gallon or more of beer daily and or shots, and other drugs also.

I feel sorry for her problem with weed, life changer for me


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Same for me, and actually weed is my substitute for all that.
> I still drink one cup of coffee and one 12-16 oz beer at night.
> Used to drink a gallon or more of beer daily and or shots, and other drugs also.
> 
> I feel sorry for her problem with weed, life changer for me


I drink beer probably more than I should and with my family history with alcohol I should quit while I'm ahead. Funniest part is I hate the taste, and smell of it all. I could never have a beer with a steak or burger. It would just ruin the food for me. I dunno I'm a weird fuck like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I drink beer probably more than I should and with my family history with alcohol I should quit while I'm ahead. Funniest part is I hate the taste, and smell of it all. I could never have a beer with a steak or burger. It would just ruin the food for me. I dunno I'm a weird fuck like that.


I went from drinking malt liquor by the 40 to good beer by the glass.
I mean from like OE to 2 Below or Lagunitas.
Believe me I was a bad drinker, blacked out often, got into fights etc..


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I went from drinking malt liquor by the 40 to good beer by the glass.
> I mean from like OE to 2 Below or Lagunitas.
> Believe me I was a bad drinker, blacked out often, got into fights etc..


Lmao yeah I can't even drink that fancy beer. I like it but it's too strong. I remember my dad brought a growler back from his favorite local brewery and we drank it on Sunday before Sunday dinner type thing. I was hammered drunk off like 4 glasses of this stuff. They were big glasses but I wasn't expecting that. 

OE lmao that's right up there with mad dog 20/20 lmfao. Finest fortified liquor money can buy.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao yeah I can't even drink that fancy beer. I like it but it's too strong. I remember my dad brought a growler back from his favorite local brewery and we drank it on Sunday before Sunday dinner type thing. I was hammered drunk off like 4 glasses of this stuff. They were big glasses but I wasn't expecting that.
> 
> OE lmao that's right up there with mad dog 20/20 lmfao. Finest fortified liquor money can buy.


I got pulled over and failed a breathalyzer and cops let me go because they said I wasnt impaired enough to be a risk. Basically I had a very high tolerance, as much as 7-8 OE in a day. The fact that part of that time I was using crank also made my tolerance grow.
If I drank a 24 oz beer right now in 30 minutes I would be drunk as I dont drink liquir at all and 1 beer a day like maybe Papst or something, and A nice beer sometimes also, but nevr more than one, and I drink it over an hour or so and dont even finish it most of the time.
This is my way of not being a binger, but wed makes me not need beer anymore


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I got pulled over and failed a breathalyzer and cops let me go because they said I wasnt impaired enough to be a risk. Basically I had a very high tolerance, as much as 7-8 OE in a day. The fact that part of that time I was using crank also made my tolerance grow.
> If I drank a 24 oz beer right now in 30 minutes I would be drunk as I dont drink liquir at all and 1 beer a day like maybe Papst or something, and A nice beer sometimes also, but nevr more than one, and I drink it over an hour or so and dont even finish it most of the time.
> This is my way of not being a binger, but wed makes me not need beer anymore


Lmao that reminds me of cocaine and beer. I remember doing that nasty shit years ago and it was nothing to kick back a whole fucking case of beer. 

I'm not one for new years resolutions but I wanna go a whole year alcohol free. I have a feeling after a few months I won't even think about it or want it anymore. I smoked for maybe 17 years and after I quit I never wanted another. I never even debated smoking one in the first few months of quitting. Having bud to smoke helped alot though.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao that reminds me of cocaine and beer. I remember doing that nasty shit years ago and it was nothing to kick back a whole fucking case of beer.
> 
> I'm not one for new years resolutions but I wanna go a whole year alcohol free. I have a feeling after a few months I won't even think about it or want it anymore. I smoked for maybe 17 years and after I quit I never wanted another. I never even debated smoking one in the first few months of quitting. Having bud to smoke helped alot though.


I quit cigs and crank same day and cigs didnt bother me and I hate them now, The crank was hard for a month maybe and I got an energy drink and coffee addiction, but then got back into e gym and then the rest is history. Weird thing is I sometimes dream I am using crank and liking it. I am pissed when I wake up, but wont ever use it again. I think its been 14-15 yrs


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I quit cigs and crank same day and cigs didnt bother me and I hate them now, The crank was hard for a month maybe and I got an energy drink and coffee addiction, but then got back into e gym and then the rest is history. Weird thing is I sometimes dream I am using crank and liking it. I am pissed when I wake up, but wont ever use it again. I think its been 14-15 yrs


Jeez. Yeah working out is definitely good. I won't go to a gym but I got a pull up bar resistance bands and all that good stuff. I hot it all when I quit smoking for something healthy to do. 

Funny about dreams. I had a dream doc from docs dank seeds was in my old house basement tripping out on me about letting a little kid play video games downstairs. It was so fucking odd. He was complaining he had to help me move my shit back in from when I broke up with the cunt ex I bought a condo for. Then he put on a pair of white glasses like jinxproof wears and fucking snapped screaming and I left the kid playing video games and went upstairs. Then I woke up. It was so fucking weird. And just think of doc wearing jinxproof glasses. Shit blows my mind.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I quit cigs and crank same day and cigs didnt bother me and I hate them now, The crank was hard for a month maybe and I got an energy drink and coffee addiction, but then got back into e gym and then the rest is history. Weird thing is I sometimes dream I am using crank and liking it. I am pissed when I wake up, but wont ever use it again. I think its been 14-15 yrs


15+ years for me as well with that crazy shit, used to have some wild dreams when I was eating valium/xanax, but I dont remember my dreams now. Yeah cannabis is my meds for everything. I like to drink a glass of red wine with food, sometimes a good beer or 2, but no more as they fuck me right up too, like the 9-13% monk beer, thats my shit right there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

Before the kids were born I used to drink like a fucking fish, lots of scotch, lots of whiskey, lots of beer, lots of wine, lol....lots of <shit


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

If I'm drinking and then start smoking weed I have to put the alcohol down. It doesn't taste the same anymore and my higher self steps in and says that shits toxic. Plus I'll end up getting too messed up and lose control.
I hate losing control and having to apologize and fix shit the next day.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

I dont dream often either, but the other day I had 3 crazy dreams in a row.
It was the night I found my old well aged stash jar of BD I think.
Next night and from then on no drams like usual


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> If I'm drinking and then start smoking weed I have to put the alcohol down. It doesn't taste the same anymore and my higher self steps in and says that shits toxic. Plus I'll end up getting too messed up and lose control.
> I hate losing control and having to apologize and fix shit the next day.


I hated being the bad guy next day for shit I dont remember. A few beers or glasses of wine is cool, but after a point I lose myself.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> If I'm drinking and then start smoking weed I have to put the alcohol down. It doesn't taste the same anymore and my higher self steps in and says that shits toxic. Plus I'll end up getting too messed up and lose control.
> I hate losing control and having to apologize and fix shit the next day.


I did that other night lol, first time in fucking forever, drank 2 bottles red throughout the day and lost count of wtf was going on. Next thing Im screaming at the kids about my phone which I drunkenly put on top of the drawers. I dont like shit being cloudy and alcohol causes cloudy for me, cannabis doesnt ever...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I hated being the bad guy next day for shit I dont remember. A few beers or glasses of wine is cool, but after a point I lose myself.


Had to ask the kids the next morning what I did, they both said I was crazy lol, I said yes I was crazy, drunk. I apologized profusely both that night and the next morning. I really felt like there was a hole there, like I dont remember shit for a few hours, I was fucked


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I hated being the bad guy next day for shit I dont remember. A few beers or glasses of wine is cool, but after a point I lose myself.


I brewed my own beer and Mead for a few years. I'd drank too much. I had to stop.
Alcohol is like candy to me. I have to keep it out of the house or I'll drink it until it's gone or I'm trashed.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 23, 2016)

Fuck I always thought it was just me who pulled that shit on alcohol. Glad to see its all of us. Maybe we all should consider not drinking for the new year lmao.

I grew up with alcoholic parents/grandparents. I met my grandma like 8 times and she was drunk every time. She would get a gallon of gallos wine and just go to town. My grandpa was a violent drunk so whenever he came around the grandkids hid. I had a nice closet I'd use that they never checked lol. My parents weren't mean drunks but when your drunk your perception is skewed. Shit just like 6 months ago I'm at my mom's doing a little work on the house. I go to change the kitchen faucet, they have hard water and it fucks all the faucets up with mineral deposits. My mom's trashed telling me it needs to be done by a plumber. I told her "ma I been doing this shit 10 years, worked as a plumber for 2, I can handle this ma chill out" her drunken response was "well than fuck you too, you little asshole". I don't get upset about it I just laughed my ass off. It's sad to see but me as the child my words don't carry much weight. Seems like my brother quit a serious alcohol addiction and my mom and dad picked up where my brother left off.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Jeez. Yeah working out is definitely good. I won't go to a gym but I got a pull up bar resistance bands and all that good stuff. I hot it all when I quit smoking for something healthy to do.
> 
> Funny about dreams. I had a dream doc from docs dank seeds was in my old house basement tripping out on me about letting a little kid play video games downstairs. It was so fucking odd. He was complaining he had to help me move my shit back in from when I broke up with the cunt ex I bought a condo for. Then he put on a pair of white glasses like jinxproof wears and fucking snapped screaming and I left the kid playing video games and went upstairs. Then I woke up. It was so fucking weird. And just think of doc wearing jinxproof glasses. Shit blows my mind.


Too much Instagram lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Too much Instagram lol


No shit eh. It was a trip. Random images implanted into my memory.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck I always thought it was just me who pulled that shit on alcohol. Glad to see its all of us. Maybe we all should consider not drinking for the new year lmao.
> 
> I grew up with alcoholic parents/grandparents. I met my grandma like 8 times and she was drunk every time. She would get a gallon of gallos wine and just go to town. My grandpa was a violent drunk so whenever he came around the grandkids hid. I had a nice closet I'd use that they never checked lol. My parents weren't mean drunks but when your drunk your perception is skewed. Shit just like 6 months ago I'm at my mom's doing a little work on the house. I go to change the kitchen faucet, they have hard water and it fucks all the faucets up with mineral deposits. My mom's trashed telling me it needs to be done by a plumber. I told her "ma I been doing this shit 10 years, worked as a plumber for 2, I can handle this ma chill out" her drunken response was "well than fuck you too, you little asshole". I don't get upset about it I just laughed my ass off. It's sad to see but me as the child my words don't carry much weight. Seems like my brother quit a serious alcohol addiction and my mom and dad picked up where my brother left off.


My mom is the same way I fixed and built so much for her, but every time she thinks I will ruin the house. My mom is literally a crazy person though, took me a long time to realize it.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 23, 2016)

I went over to my dad's today. He is so fucking hungover it's kinda funny. An academy award winning hangover! He is laying on the couch playing solitaire waiting for 330 aka "socially acceptable drinking time" so he can go to the bar lmfao.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

I grabbed a little bottle of clonex just for the fuck of it, see if it was all that like a buddy said. Well it is. I've never had as many roots pop out of my clones. I tried willow water homemade before and wasn't really impressed. Did the same as regular tap water. I got 5 strains cloning atm and all have very nice roots with a cunt hair of clonex on the bottom inch of the stems. This bottle will last me years too. I initially bought it for those stubborn clones that won't take root. I got a terp smoothie in the tent just spewing crystals at 2 weeks and she just hates being cloned, Well I fixed that problem. 

The tahoe sap, brandywine, false teeth, purple cheddar and terp smoothies all look like winners so far. I'm gonna widdle it down to the best ones only. Tough job that's gonna be testing all that top shelf smoke lol. I look forward to that kinda tough work.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

Told you bro, remember my Sativa clone right into the dirt roots in ten days lol. Looks good. The biggest relief for me about growing was gaining confidence in cloning. I think aside from the dry/cure it's the hardest part of all the different phases of growing. 

Dabbing on some fire Afghani Crumble my boy gave me


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Told you bro, remember my Sativa clone right into the dirt roots in ten days lol. Looks good. The biggest relief for me about growing was gaining confidence in cloning. I think aside from the dry/cure it's the hardest part of all the different phases of growing.
> 
> Dabbing on some fire Afghani Crumble my boy gave me


For about 3 years I always just ran tap water ph'ed to 5.9 and always got roots but just not as many root sites. I was looking a rasta jeffs ig page and was stunned by his root growth. Then again he is a awesome breeder out of co. So he knows a thing or 2, he owns and operates irie genetics. Next is perma clone collars if I can get a deal on them. Even at 2 dollars a pop if they last 5 years like they claim I'll gladly flip for them. I'm sick of paying for flimsy shit collars lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Glad to hear your smoking on some very strong meds @Evil-Mobo. You definitely deserve it after that dry spell last week! How is it?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Glad to hear your smoking on some very strong meds @Evil-Mobo. You definitely deserve it after that dry spell last week! How is it?


It's been a long time since I have felt such little pain. And I had never tried crumble before I like it. The hits are cleaner and it doesn't dirty the dab rig anywhere near as much as the wax.

Hopefully I get my flower package today and then I should be good from now on with my grows. The autos are fattening up nicely and are looking like they will yield a lot more than I expected and then there's still the flower tent.

My buddy just got a dabber box rosin press and he's needed help getting setup and learning how to press the rosin etc so I am helping him it's new to me too but I get access to it now and he hooks me up with some stuff for helping. It's a lot cleaner than the BHO and so much more taste. We pressed some flower and wow what a difference.


----------



## Johnxnyg (Dec 24, 2016)

I dont post much. but i lurk.. But jrock your the man... knaw what im saying. Have a merrry christmas and blessed new year.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Johnxnyg said:


> I dont post much. but i lurk.. But jrock your the man... knaw what im saying. Have a merrry christmas and blessed new year.


Right back at you brother man. Happy holidays to you and yours brother!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> It's been a long time since I have felt such little pain. And I had never tried crumble before I like it. The hits are cleaner and it doesn't dirty the dab rig anywhere near as much as the wax.
> 
> Hopefully I get my flower package today and then I should be good from now on with my grows. The autos are fattening up nicely and are looking like they will yield a lot more than I expected and then there's still the flower tent.
> 
> My buddy just got a dabber box rosin press and he's needed help getting setup and learning how to press the rosin etc so I am helping him it's new to me too but I get access to it now and he hooks me up with some stuff for helping. It's a lot cleaner than the BHO and so much more taste. We pressed some flower and wow what a difference.


Rosin is something new to me too. I hear it's great and taste amazing. I need to get a hair straightner thingy and fuck around with it. 

Good to hear about the flowers on the way today. I assume your gonna make the cross over to extracts made by yourself soon which is a good idea imo. Extracts of any kind cost way too damn much to buy in my opinion. You make that shizzy your self and it's free besides the work put into it. Oh and you feel way better smoking your own extracts like the rosin y'all pressed. It gives you a sense of confidence and accomplishment when u can make some killer homemade dabs and whack your gourd with them!


----------



## Johnxnyg (Dec 24, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Rosin is something new to me too. I hear it's great and taste amazing. I need to get a hair straightner thingy and fuck around with it.
> 
> Good to hear about the flowers on the way today. I assume your gonna make the cross over to extracts made by yourself soon which is a good idea imo. Extracts of any kind cost way too damn much to buy in my opinion. You make that shizzy your self and it's free besides the work put into it. Oh and you feel way better smoking your own extracts like the rosin y'all pressed. It gives you a sense of confidence and accomplishment when u can make some killer homemade dabs and whack your gourd with them!



Is there a home rosin press you guys recommend? 1-2k is ok... would love to keep it under 1k thou... Santa might be good to me thou if its a little more lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Johnxnyg said:


> Is there a home rosin press you guys recommend? 1-2k is ok... would love to keep it under 1k thou... Santa might be good to me thou if its a little more lol


I honestly have no clue. I don't know much about rosin. I entered a contest to win a rosin press on ig tho! I guess that isn't much help lol. I'm sure you can get something pretty decent for a g or there about.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Rosin is something new to me too. I hear it's great and taste amazing. I need to get a hair straightner thingy and fuck around with it.
> 
> Good to hear about the flowers on the way today. I assume your gonna make the cross over to extracts made by yourself soon which is a good idea imo. Extracts of any kind cost way too damn much to buy in my opinion. You make that shizzy your self and it's free besides the work put into it. Oh and you feel way better smoking your own extracts like the rosin y'all pressed. It gives you a sense of confidence and accomplishment when u can make some killer homemade dabs and whack your gourd with them!


That's the plan I am honestly trying to not smoke as much for health reasons, but I'm kinda old school and just like smoking blunts all the time hard habit to break man lol. 

Here's a quick shot of where we left off yesterday, it's getting better we keep tweaking stuff.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's the plan I am honestly trying to not smoke as much for health reasons, but I'm kinda old school and just like smoking blunts all the time hard habit to break man lol.
> 
> Here's a quick shot of where we left off yesterday, it's getting better we keep tweaking stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3860258


In the words of oh so many ig post. That's looks super terpy bruh lmfao. Honestly looks good tho. What kinda flower or trim did y'all press it from?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> In the words of oh so many ig post. That's looks super terpy bruh lmfao. Honestly looks good tho. What kinda flower or trim did y'all press it from?


We pressed that from some Black Jack (Jack Herrer X Black Domina) flower my buddy has. Off the chain!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ive never tried any extracts besides dry ice keif and ice water hash.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Johnxnyg said:


> Is there a home rosin press you guys recommend? 1-2k is ok... would love to keep it under 1k thou... Santa might be good to me thou if its a little more lol


loads of info here...with links...http://rollitup.org/t/20-ton-rosin.916389/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

theres one called nugsmasher.com which looks ok, for a tabletop home unit, small amounts
http://nugsmasher.com/
995 for the little one, 3k for the pro series


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

The one my buddy bought is called the dabber box. They have a website he got the 4x6 version. But we found it on Craigslist a lot cheaper than retail. Very well thought out unit especially the safety features etc. You can't operate it and smash your hand because it takes both hands to work it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

You can build a killer press under 1k easy. If not into building the ones I would look at would be these...sasquash & elysian research driptech.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

Build a soil has one too that I looked at once but it seems basic bare bones and requires some more manual labor, I might end up going this route for when the time comes to get my own after the holidays. 

https://buildasoil.com/collections/grow-equipment/products/rosin-press-medisun-farms-concentrates


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Build a soil has one too that I looked at once but it seems basic bare bones and requires some more manual labor, I might end up going this route for when the time comes to get my own after the holidays.
> 
> https://buildasoil.com/collections/grow-equipment/products/rosin-press-medisun-farms-concentrates


They wouldnt get my 600 for that.....lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They wouldnt get my 600 for that.....lol


I think I could build it for cheaper ............

This might be worth the price over that one now that I think of it:
http://growershouse.com/induction-light-400w-bloom-3100k


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You can build a killer press under 1k easy. If not into building the ones I would look at would be these...sasquash & elysian research driptech.


Yeah I saw some dude bud a real kick ass press. He does 2 zips at a time. It was on YouTube. His press was loud ass fuck too. Sounded like a jack hammer lol. It worked really well tho. Me personally I'd wanna build my own. It ain't rocket science lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 24, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I saw some dude bud a real kick ass press. He does 2 zips at a time. It was on YouTube. His press was loud ass fuck too. Sounded like a jack hammer lol. It worked really well tho. Me personally I'd wanna build my own. It ain't rocket science lol


That's crazy amount at a time. But the thing here is not how much can you press at once it's how much weight do you retain........ 

If you press 2 zips and get a 1/4 out I could care less that I can load 2 zips you know what I mean?


----------



## Johnxnyg (Dec 24, 2016)

I emailed them thanks!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Went to a "family party" and oh boy I caused some anger. Long story short I'm a piece of shit and I should respect my parents for drunken beatings to the point of being held out of school. I stood up on a fuck you screaming level and left. Fuck this family is how I feel. My aunts a stupid fat weight watcher bitch who knows everything about the world and the dynamics. God forbid someone calls her out, stupid bitch!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Went to a "family party" and oh boy I caused some anger. Long story short I'm a piece of shit and I should respect my parents for drunken beatings to the point of being held out of school. I stood up on a fuck you screaming level and left. Fuck this family is how I feel. My aunts a stupid fat weight watcher bitch who knows everything about the world and the dynamics. God forbid someone calls her out, stupid bitch!


Oh yeah buddy, been there done that, thats another reason to be where I be...I understand


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Didn't even get my piece of cake I wanted, stupid fat bitch. My point wasn't even heard and I was made out to be ungrateful of my dad and I use him. I came to the coclucsion they ain't no family of mine. Shit I got better fam in y'all fuck the real fam beside my drunk old man, alcoholic mom and aa brother. They got problems but eh they except me for me. I ain't gonna change! I am also that dude at the dinner table covered in tattoos spitting truth most don't wanna hear so I guess I make myself a target but fuck I shouldn't feel stranger round my own kin.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Lol, I don't do family get togethers except my family in this house. People who don't have their eyes open don't get much respect from me these days and unfortunately most of my blood family falls in that category. Covered in tattoos as well, me and my brother always been the black sheep in that regards, but I also never had a problem being brutally honest, its one of my most endearing qualities & alot of people dont like hearing the truth, fucking tunnel vision cunts


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol, I don't do family get togethers except my family in this house. People who don't have their eyes open don't get much respect from me these days and unfortunately most of my blood family falls in that category. Covered in tattoos as well, me and my brother always been the black sheep in that regards, but I also never had a problem being brutally honest, its one of my most endearing qualities & alot of people dont like hearing the truth, fucking tunnel vision cunts


Yeah its kinda fucked to cast family out because of personal decisions. My brother and I are the same kinda. He is way more acceptable since he has 0 tattoos and was in the military. I'm just a dope dealing shit bag that needs mad financial advise apparently. Then again this comes from the mouths of credit card debt living individuals.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

It's gives me just another reason not to drunk beer. No skin off my ass. My aunts a miserable cunt. Perfect example of no amount of money can buy happiness. My uncles a head dude at Goldman sax in the Chicago board of trade. Money ain't a damn thing to him, he is a millionaire. She is just a cunt to be a cunt because she can be a cunt and that shit just ain't cool lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Fuck em if they dont have open eyes. In my 42 years of experience I find that people with a lot of money live "cloudy" lives. Thats not true for all of them, but for the most part it fucks things (skewed view wise). Saw my whole family have nothing, have money, lose it all, credit card debts out the yin yang, bankruptcy, etc so they aren't one to judge either lol. And the cloudiness is the reason I stopped really drinking some years ago, it made things cloudy, and I dont like cloudy


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 24, 2016)

You in the Chicago area?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

@jrock420 Thats why I dont associate with my family anymore. All the ones I respected died.
Sorry you had to deal with that shit dude!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Laughing my fucking ass off, enjoy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 25, 2016)

Damn cats ripped out my only clone of terp smoothie #3 as a little Christmas gift lol. Washed it off and popped it back into the cloner I assume it will be fine. I hate taking clones past 2 weeks into flower. They seem to take to long to root and reveg.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 25, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> So true! Saddest thing about Amsterdam was I saw a fat tourist family from the states as we where on a tram to a museum. They where fish belly white and just as we passed a kfc they went ape shit with excitement. The wife was taking pictures...like wtf. Everyone in the tram was staring at them like fat Americans. I'll never forget that shit it was embarrassing.


Damn do I miss that place! Was there 3 yrs ago exactly and it was pretty dead because of the time of year so perfect to do anything you wanted. I remember hitting up all the major coffeeshops and then going back to The Bulldog to smoke and eat and just people watch for hours. We'd get looked at funny because we were the only ones smoking out of glass while everyone else uses spliffs but didn't give a shit! Damn fun times!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Same here, but I'm not much of a drinker. I'll drink a 6 pack and be nice. No hard liquor makes me sick.
> Haven't touched anything but weed since 2010 when I did some x.
> Have no desire for anything but my lovely green medicine now.


I was the same way. Smoked heavily for years from like 20-27. Then the orthopedic issues started. First both shoulders and then the hips. Last time I was super baked back in spring 2015 was walking to the grocery store and Bam! My hip literally exploded on me. Haven't smoked more than a hit every once in a while because now I feel so out of control high because I associate it with pain and something bad like that happening again. I'm still going through procedures on all these joints, but growing just makes me happy because the fiance still loves to smoke as do my friends. I've got back into drinking as it's the only thing to numb my mind and pain.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn cats ripped out my only clone of terp smoothie #3 as a little Christmas gift lol. Washed it off and popped it back into the cloner I assume it will be fine. I hate taking clones past 2 weeks into flower. They seem to take to long to root and reveg.


Cats killed most of my Dogs and Psy Killers while I was sleeping a month ago.
Glad you got it back into the cloner and hope it works out


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I was the same way. Smoked heavily for years from like 20-27. Then the orthopedic issues started. First both shoulders and then the hips. Last time I was super baked back in spring 2015 was walking to the grocery store and Bam! My hip literally exploded on me. Haven't smoked more than a hit every once in a while because now I feel so out of control high because I associate it with pain and something bad like that happening again. I'm still going through procedures on all these joints, but growing just makes me happy because the fiance still loves to smoke as do my friends. I've got back into drinking as it's the only thing to numb my mind and pain.


Sorry to hear of the pain issues man, I wish thee was something besides alcohol to help you with pain


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Cats killed most of my Dogs and Psy Killers while I was sleeping a month ago.
> Glad you got it back into the cloner and hope it works out


Do you think those cats were trying to commit suicide, like stepping in front of a train?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I was the same way. Smoked heavily for years from like 20-27. Then the orthopedic issues started. First both shoulders and then the hips. Last time I was super baked back in spring 2015 was walking to the grocery store and Bam! My hip literally exploded on me. Haven't smoked more than a hit every once in a while because now I feel so out of control high because I associate it with pain and something bad like that happening again. I'm still going through procedures on all these joints, but growing just makes me happy because the fiance still loves to smoke as do my friends. I've got back into drinking as it's the only thing to numb my mind and pain.


Damn, sorry to hear about your hip and joint issues. I think I might have a ligament issue in my knee. For months it was popping , now it's really tender and swollen, no more popping but i feel pain with every pulse and it feels tight when I bend it 90°. On the 23rd I had a couple of shots and a few beers for mine and my girlfriend's 1 year anniversary. Yesterday was low-key just alot of food and hella blunts being passed around. That's more like it lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Damn, sorry to hear about your hip and joint issues. I think I might have a ligament issue in my knee. For months it was popping , now it's really tender and swollen, no more popping but i feel pain with every pulse and it feels tight when I bend it 90°. On the 23rd I had a couple of shots and a few beers for mine and my girlfriend's 1 year anniversary. Yesterday was low-key just alot of food and hella blunts being passed around. That's more like it lol


Along joint line on side of knee? That's meniscus

Think I gotta get my knee done next. It's hurting for over a year. They kept saying it's just my leg being all out of line because of hip but it's not getting better. My kneecap catches extending the leg out or going up/down stairs and it aches all in the front


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Along joint line on side of knee? That's meniscus


Exactly. Along the inside of the knee. And right on the cap I feel the tightness. Herb helps it a little but I deal with. Nothing like your situation but it's becoming worse.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Exactly. Along the inside of the knee. And right on the cap I feel the tightness. Herb helps it a little but I deal with. Nothing like your situation but it's becoming worse.


Google meniscus test it's where you may down and rotate your leg at a certain angle and then bend it. Click mean meniscus. Otherwise palpate along the joint line and tenderness is another positive sign.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Google meniscus test it's where you may down and rotate your leg at a certain angle and then bend it. Click mean meniscus. Otherwise palpate along the joint line and tenderness is another positive sign.


Lol I didn't even know I could do that. Save me the trouble of a doctor visit.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 25, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Google meniscus test it's where you may down and rotate your leg at a certain angle and then bend it. Click mean meniscus. Otherwise palpate along the joint line and tenderness is another positive sign.


A quick search is telling me it is most like a torn meniscus. I was worried now I just have to get an MRI to confirm. I had my gf do a quick McMurray's test and that shit hurts lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> A quick search is telling me it is most like a torn meniscus. I was worried now I just have to get an MRI to confirm. I had my gf do a quick McMurray's test and that shit hurts lol


That and pivoting aka quick turns. Meniscus acts as shock absorber in the knee. Depends on size of tear. Small and they just might give you a shot and tell you it will heal in time. Larger tears they either just cut out or have to stitch up. Depends on the tear


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 25, 2016)

I hope it's not too bad. But it has gotten worse...After I played a game of basketball a few weeks ago, smh. Should've never done that.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 25, 2016)

Sometimes my knee will pop and it fucking Hurts for a day or 2 but then usually bounces back. I purposely avoid shit like pivoting on my one leg alone. It generally only happens when I'm doing some stupid shit or trying to twist and reach shit in the garden. That's another readon why I have my old man grabber stick for the green lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you think those cats were trying to commit suicide, like stepping in front of a train?


HAHA they were little seedlings (Breeders Boutique genetics) of maybe a week and didnt stand a chance...


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


I forgot about jerky boys. Some of the shit is hilarious. "Fucking wacked somebody and I got these fucking rocks to unload" lmfao shits too funny!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 25, 2016)

Put it on loop the other day and just let them play, definitely funny as fuck


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

My girl thought I was crazy last night while I watched like a dozen episodes back to back with headphones on late at nigh laughing my ass off


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Damn do I miss that place! Was there 3 yrs ago exactly and it was pretty dead because of the time of year so perfect to do anything you wanted. I remember hitting up all the major coffeeshops and then going back to The Bulldog to smoke and eat and just people watch for hours. We'd get looked at funny because we were the only ones smoking out of glass while everyone else uses spliffs but didn't give a shit! Damn fun times!


Dam I missed your post. Thanks for dropping in brother. 

Yeah Amsterdam was a trip. It was enjoyable but after awhile I just wanna get my ass back to the states. I dunno why spliff are such a big thing there. I remember buying a pre roll and was Dupri upon lighting that shit up. I figured it would be mostly bud with a little tobacco. Nope, more like a cigarette with a few pieces of green. I remember rolling my usual sized joints to smoke myself and people are staring as they shared a pinner probably mostly filled with tobacco while mines all green with no tobacco lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Dam I missed your post. Thanks for dropping in brother.
> 
> Yeah Amsterdam was a trip. It was enjoyable but after awhile I just wanna get my ass back to the states. I dunno why spliff are such a big thing there. I remember buying a pre roll and was Dupri upon lighting that shit up. I figured it would be mostly bud with a little tobacco. Nope, more like a cigarette with a few pieces of green. I remember rolling my usual sized joints to smoke myself and people are staring as they shared a pinner probably mostly filled with tobacco while mines all green with no tobacco lol


Nasty combo that, I hate even smoking blunts now. Just wed, I even dislike the paper,, but all paper types seem to impart some outside flavor


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Dam I missed your post. Thanks for dropping in brother.
> 
> Yeah Amsterdam was a trip. It was enjoyable but after awhile I just wanna get my ass back to the states. I dunno why spliff are such a big thing there. I remember buying a pre roll and was Dupri upon lighting that shit up. I figured it would be mostly bud with a little tobacco. Nope, more like a cigarette with a few pieces of green. I remember rolling my usual sized joints to smoke myself and people are staring as they shared a pinner probably mostly filled with tobacco while mines all green with no tobacco lol


Rule #1 Never ever buy a pre roll in Amsterdam Rule #2 Never ever buy the edibles either

The "shrooms" aren't really shrooms either


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nasty combo that, I hate even smoking blunts now. Just wed, I even dislike the paper,, but all paper types seem to impart some outside flavor


Yeah tobacco mixed with earb is some bullish. Even when I smoked cigarettes I wouldn't pull that shit. I smoked blunts for awhile like royal and Tru blunt and that shot tore my lungs to shit. I feel alot healthier just smoking bud all day long.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah tobacco mixed with earb is some bullish. Even when I smoked cigarettes I wouldn't pull that shit. I smoked blunts for awhile like royal and Tru blunt and that shot tore my lungs to shit. I feel alot healthier just smoking bud all day long.


I was all blunts in the old days, but never again.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Rule #1 Never ever buy a pre roll in Amsterdam Rule #2 Never ever buy the edibles either
> 
> The "shrooms" aren't really shrooms either


Lmfao. See my problem was I found real mushrooms but they're sold wet. I ended up with 32 grams of wet booms. I couldn't do it. I tried choking them down in the hotel with some beers. No go. I needed a damn kitchen to make a smoothie or a fucking steak to put them bitches on. Fuck even a campfire with a saute pan and some bbq sauce I'll whip up some killer ass boomers, thats what I'd do in cali. I don't like raw mushrooms at all. Funny thing is now I have all the mushrooms one could want and I won't eat them no more. I can't find the time.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was all blunts in the old days, but never again.


I'm that dick who purposely passes on blunts these days. My argument is that I can roll a cone the same size if not bigger than most blunts and it tastes like the buds used, not some ghetto ass flavoring that is manufactured in a chemical lab. Why have blueberry blunts when u can just blueberry flavored buds etc.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm that dick who purposely passes on blunts these days. My argument is that I can roll a cone the same size if not bigger than most blunts and it tastes like the buds used, not some ghetto ass flavoring that is manufactured in a chemical lab. Why have blueberry blunts when u can just blueberry flavored buds etc.


Yeah I smell blunts all the time burning when I am outside from all the neighbors, but rarely ever smell weed. I used to associate weed with the smell of swishers and blunt wraps.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

After all that rosin press talk I want one now. My funds are kinda shitty atm. Just waiting for a few more strains and I'm done. Probably do the rest of my shopping at Jah earth and grab my vegetable seeds for the year at the same time. I hoard vegetable seeds like beans. I have a huge collection of heirloom tomatoes. I also found a company that does a mix of 14 heirloom strains and mixes them all in one pack of like 75 for maybe 3 bucks. I like those cause you never know what you'll get and if you like it you can harvest your own seeds to plant next year.

Today was like 50 outside. Felt like a nice spring day even tho its just a tease.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I smell blunts all the time burning when I am outside from all the neighbors, but rarely ever smell weed. I used to associate weed with the smell of swishers and blunt wraps.


Lmfao I know that smell it reminds me of gang bangers these days. Gotta smoke that loud out of a pinner blunt bruh!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> After all that rosin press talk I want one now. My funds are kinda shitty atm. Just waiting for a few more strains and I'm done. Probably do the rest of my shopping at Jah earth and grab my vegetable seeds for the year at the same time. I hoard vegetable seeds like beans. I have a huge collection of heirloom tomatoes. I also found a company that does a mix of 14 heirloom strains and mixes them all in one pack of like 75 for maybe 3 bucks. I like those cause you never know what you'll get and if you like it you can harvest your own seeds to plant next year.
> 
> Today was like 50 outside. Felt like a nice spring day even tho its just a tease.


Where you get the veg seeds?
Also how do you grow veg and not end up with mites in you weed garden?
I love growing stupid hot peppers and toms, but hate the white flies and mites...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao I know that smell it reminds me of gang bangers these days. Gotta smoke that loud out of a pinner blunt bruh!


HAHA and thats the peeps description that do it here. Hell they park in front of my yard and smoke there and leave meth pipes smashed there with a pile of spent Bics and other crap.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Where you get the veg seeds?
> Also how do you grow veg and not end up with mites in you weed garden?
> I love growing stupid hot peppers and toms, but hate the white flies and mites...


I'm gonna use jah earth but for now I use Ohio heirloom from amazon. They are small family operated farms. Good people and I always get damn good results with their vegetable gear, really great customer service too. 

I use azamax, neem, and organic castile soap in rotations to keep mites at bay. It's not the best option but it works well. Seems like the mites prefer some strains of plants over others. I had white flies once from me being in a infested vegetable garden and I brought then into my own grow. Having cats dogs makes it harder too with mites. They can travel right through my cat door into the garden in the cats fur coat.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> HAHA and thats the peeps description that do it here. Hell they park in front of my yard and smoke there and leave meth pipes smashed there with a pile of spent Bics and other crap.


Meth is some shit. I never tried it. Just everything else I could get my hands on when I was younger. Now I'm fucking scared to drop a hit of L when I do do it. Funny how shit changes like that. Meth is scary shit too me. We got crack heads here. I prefer them over meth heads. They are more reclusive and less crazy imo.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm gonna use jah earth but for now I use Ohio heirloom from amazon. They are small family operated farms. Good people and I always get damn good results with their vegetable gear, really great customer service too.
> 
> I use azamax, neem, and organic castile soap in rotations to keep mites at bay. It's not the best option but it works well. Seems like the mites prefer some strains of plants over others. I had white flies once from me being in a infested vegetable garden and I brought then into my own grow. Having cats dogs makes it harder too with mites. They can travel right through my cat door into the garden in the cats fur coat.


I get white flies from my Tomatoes EVERY yr and these are not from other gardens, just prevalent here I guess.
I bought Azamax once but smelled like a toxic pesticide so I never used it, but use neem regularly


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Meth is some shit. I never tried it. Just everything else I could get my hands on when I was younger. Now I'm fucking scared to drop a hit of L when I do do it. Funny how shit changes like that. Meth is scary shit too me. We got crack heads here. I prefer them over meth heads. They are more reclusive and less crazy imo.


Yeah dont try it, great first few times them not gonna fell great anymore, bit youll try to get that feeling forever lol
What is "L"? LSD?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah dont try it, great first few times them not gonna fell great anymore, bit youll try to get that feeling forever lol
> What is "L"? LSD?


Yup lsd. I'm done trying new shit. These days you never know what ur gonna get. That's how people describe crack, Chasing that first high. That's what I'm doing with bud lmao.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yup lsd. I'm done trying new shit. These days you never know what ur gonna get. That's how people describe crack, Chasing that first high. That's what I'm doing with bud lmao.


Chasing the high with bud isnt bad for you at least at least if you grew it and knows its story


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

These are my veg areas. I'm excited for the next round to hit the final veg stage. Got 2 old family purple, 4 orkles, triple purple rhino, barney g13 haze, and dinafem diesel. 

Worms double buck and god stompers are gonna go into pre main veg next month. They all look and smell great.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Where you get the veg seeds?
> Also how do you grow veg and not end up with mites in you weed garden?
> I love growing stupid hot peppers and toms, but hate the white flies and mites...


load your soil mix up with neem cake....most of the shitty bugs will stay out of it. Yeah we have a bunch of heirloom veges getting stocked with the other special beans


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

Link to JAH Earth veggies?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> load your soil mix up with neem cake....most of the shitty bugs will stay out of it. Yeah we have a bunch of heirloom veges getting stocked with the other special beans


Ill add neem and other crap like DE to my soil next year


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Link to JAH Earth veggies?


I'll let you know when its up, will be on same site, jahearth.com , little longer than expected to get things up, but they are coming this week


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

I want cpg, rum bayou, worms gear, I'll start a list lmao. I wanna grab some peppers from jah. I did mini bells and I liked them alot and had shit tons but I wanna a different variety. They where great in salads and with italian sausage just really fucking small. I think I'll go full size peppers and do a few varieties in pots with my organic soil I have outside.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll let you know when its up, will be on same site, jahearth.com , little longer than expected to get things up, but they are coming this week


I need hot peppers too.
I buy Bhut Jolokia, Carolina Reaper, Fatali, Devil's Tongue etc...for my garden. will you have this kinda stuff?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I need hot peppers too.
> I buy Bhut Jolokia, Carolina Reaper, Fatali, Devil's Tongue etc...for my garden. will you have this kinda stuff?


Lmfao Carolina reaper. I had some beef jerky made with that pepper. I gave it to my buddy and he mowed that shot down. He texted me about halfway through his drive home "that shit should be fucking illegal" he was fucking wrecked lmfao.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao Carolina reaper. I had some beef jerky made with that pepper. I gave it to my buddy and he mowed that shot down. He texted me about halfway through his drive home "that shit should be fucking illegal" he was fucking wrecked lmfao.


I was told by several Drs not to eat not food, coffee etc anymore, but I love it and cant stop


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was told by several Drs not to eat not food, coffee etc anymore, but I love it and cant stop


I bought 2 hot sauces at the store other day thzt claim Habaneros or Trinidads etc...shits weak and not very tasty. I just dont have any peppers right now to make my own


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I bought 2 hot sauces at the store other day thzt claim Habaneros or Trinidads etc...shits weak and not very tasty. I just dont have any peppers right now to make my own


I'm not big on hot sauce on food but I like it in food if that makes sense. I like to add it to fajitas while cooking to add another flavor but I don't like to add it at the end. I make my own burritos and just freeze them so I make my own salsa for all that and add hot sauce to all of it. I need to find a nice spicy recipe. I never write recipes down and it fucks me in the long run. I had a kill ass beef jerky recipe and never wrote it down and lost it. Tried again and it tasted like ass. I need to document my cooks like my grows I guess.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I'm not big on hot sauce on food but I like it in food if that makes sense. I like to add it to fajitas while cooking to add another flavor but I don't like to add it at the end. I make my own burritos and just freeze them so I make my own salsa for all that and add hot sauce to all of it. I need to find a nice spicy recipe. I never write recipes down and it fucks me in the long run. I had a kill ass beef jerky recipe and never wrote it down and lost it. Tried again and it tasted like ass. I need to document my cooks like my grows I guess.


I add it to food I cook generally also, but I do add at the end to tacos and bean dip etc...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I need hot peppers too.
> I buy Bhut Jolokia, Carolina Reaper, Fatali, Devil's Tongue etc...for my garden. will you have this kinda stuff?


Yes will have....For instance...Range of chilis, basil, sage, rosemary, dill, cilantro, parsley, thyme, garlic, mint, oregano, ginger, turmeric, range of tomatoes, range of carrots


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

We got a local organic heirloom house in Minnesota we are getting those beans from


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes will have....For instance...Range of chilis, basil, sage, rosemary, dill, cilantro, parsley, thyme, garlic, mint, oregano, ginger, turmeric, range of tomatoes, range of carrots


Carry asparagus! It's just the rhizome u plants so it's a little bag of roots kinda. I love asparagus. But the vegetable list is looking good. I like growing my own herbs. It's way nice to have fresh cilantro for homemade salsa and taco and stuff.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Carry asparagus! It's just the rhizome u plants so it's a little bag of roots kinda. I love asparagus. But the vegetable list is looking good. I like growing my own herbs. It's way nice to have fresh cilantro for homemade salsa and taco and stuff.


Cool, we'll add them. I enjoy asparagus too, sounds same as turmeric, ginger as for planting maybe?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool, we'll add them. I enjoy asparagus too, sounds same as turmeric, ginger as for planting maybe?


Yeah I assume so. From what I know with asparagus is u plant the rhizome just a few inches down and wait till you have a little patch. They spread really easily.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes will have....For instance...Range of chilis, basil, sage, rosemary, dill, cilantro, parsley, thyme, garlic, mint, oregano, ginger, turmeric, range of tomatoes, range of carrots


Nice Ill get some when the time comes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I assume so. From what I know with asparagus is u plant the rhizome just a few inches down and wait till you have a little patch. They spread really easily.


Yeah same with ginger, turmeric, garlic


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool, we'll add them. I enjoy asparagus too, sounds same as turmeric, ginger as for planting maybe?


I have some ginger that has sprouted a crazy root mass ans was thinking of planting it, but dont know how, and feel its too cold.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have some ginger that has sprouted a crazy root mass ans was thinking of planting it, but dont know how, and feel its too cold.


you just push them down a few inches and it will sprout


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

Same with turmeric, they have those leaves which look like banana plants. Their roots are where the goods are under the soil. Let them grow for a year before harvesting the first time and after that you can harvest more often


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same with turmeric, they have those leaves which look like banana plants. Their roots are where the goods are under the soil. Let them grow for a year before harvesting the first time and after that you can harvest more often


Are you saying it will keep going year after yr?
Just put the whole ginger root in the ground?
For some reason the turmeric didnt make roots, and its older.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Are you saying it will keep going year after yr?
> Just put the whole ginger root in the ground?
> For some reason the turmeric didnt make roots, and its older.


Yes, just about a 1 inch piece in the ground will do, and yes it will keep on producing root year after year though I usually yank it after a year and plant more, easy enough


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

It doesnt have to grow roots before you put it in the ground, it will grow. I just push pieces of them down, unrooted....they will pop up eventually


----------



## Johnxnyg (Dec 26, 2016)

Ordered that nugsmasher! Will report on results


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It doesnt have to grow roots before you put it in the ground, it will grow. I just push pieces of them down, unrooted....they will pop up eventually


Will do
My turmeric is starting to mold so too old I guess


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Will do
> My turmeric is starting to mold so too old I guess


Maybe sat in water too long, get some fresh (or more fresh) if you can.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Maybe sat in water too long, get some fresh (or more fresh) if you can.


I forgot about it, been in the bag for months


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I forgot about it, been in the bag for months


I just planted about 15 turmeric plants. Last year I forgot where all I dropped them and had about 30 pounds worth when I pulled them up a while back. Great for cooking. Its an awesome cancer fighter not to mention so many other health uses


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just planted about 15 turmeric plants. Last year I forgot where all I dropped them and had about 30 pounds worth when I pulled them up a while back. Great for cooking. Its an awesome cancer fighter not to mention so many other health uses


So there little or no above dirt plant with ginger, turmeric and other root plants?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So there little or no above dirt plant with ginger, turmeric and other root plants?


Large banana type leaves above soil


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Supposed to get my Brisco County orange goji this week. They are gonna gonna be started asap along with some Land and Heir genetics testers that sound like absolute fire.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Brisco County orgi is in the glass and soaking. 

Anyone know anything about docs planetary collision?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 27, 2016)

<---- Super Jealous


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Brisco County orgi is in the glass and soaking.
> 
> Anyone know anything about docs planetary collision?


Wait, what? Who's having an orgi?? LOL


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wait, what? Who's having an orgi?? LOL


Lmfao it's a marijuana orgi, dirty little plants! I read so many of these jokes over in the bohdi thread. I hope she does well! The lineage sure makes me think she will be good stuff, maybe even a keeper. Got some freebies with the orgi that are lemon og x chuckys bride.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao it's a marijuana orgi, dirty little plants! I read so many of these jokes over in the bohdi thread. I hope she does well! The lineage sure makes me think she will be good stuff, maybe even a keeper. Got some freebies with the orgi that are lemon og x chuckys bride.


Ahhh sweet, was getting hot and sweaty for a moment there thinking you had some girls we didnt know about ha ha. 
The lineage definitely sounds good hey!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

FYI planetary collision. I think its Nibiru x Purple Fireballs but I bet @Dr.D81 knows 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/dr-d81-nibiru-gangbang.910429/#post-12640193


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Supposed to get my Brisco County orange goji this week. They are gonna gonna be started asap along with some Land and Heir genetics testers that sound like absolute fire.


Cool, you get the L&H testers in already? I think I asked but what will you end up testing?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2016)

I've never subbed a thread...no joke. Where's the button?

Orgi @ 20 days in.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool, you get the L&H testers in already? I think I asked but what will you end up testing?


I went with Naraka and Manhattan project from land and heir. 

I thought planetary collision was a open pollination. I'm probably wrong tho.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've never subbed a thread...no joke. Where's the button?
> 
> Orgi @ 20 days in.View attachment 3862221


That looks very nice! You are subbed automatically by making a comment or at the top of the thread on the right, click watch thread.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've never subbed a thread...no joke. Where's the button?
> 
> Orgi @ 20 days in.View attachment 3862221


Well damn glad u sto] ed in for the party brother. Always happy to have u along for the ride!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I went with Naraka and Manhattan project from land and heir.
> 
> I thought planetary collision was a open pollination. I'm probably wrong tho.


Same ones I went with, nice.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same ones I went with, nice.


Can't go wrong with chernobyl lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Can't go wrong with chernobyl lol.


This is true


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks like 4 of the orgi have sprouted tap roots. I'm gonna leave them in paper towel over night and see if that last one pops. It looks like it will since it's swelling and I can see the seed shell separating.

These are the tahoe sap, ed e, brandywine, false teeth, terp smoothie and purple cheddar. Their all looking like keepers lol. I found my keeper of terp smoothie, brandywine, false teeth, and purple cheddar. The tahoe sap are all looking very similar. Some have better bud structure than others and more trich development/production which will be my keepers. Terp smoothie trichs are long enough to pick with a tweezers.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 28, 2016)

A root grew threw the neoprene, that's insane! I'm glad I'm getting my cloning game on point. I switched up my running times on my cloner too. They are loving this.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 28, 2016)

Finally ordered my own goji to work with, i knew i would lol. Pretty excited to pop those when they get here.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> A root grew threw the neoprene, that's insane! I'm glad I'm getting my cloning game on point. I switched up my running times on my cloner too. They are loving this.


Whats your cloner time look like? 1min on 4 off is what I wanted to do, but cant find the $10 timer for it on ebay anymore


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Whats your cloner time look like? 1min on 4 off is what I wanted to do, but cant find the $10 timer for it on ebay anymore


I go 15 on 45 off as long as the res. Stays above 72 degrees when it's in the off cycle.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Got my 2 free vacuum chambers in. Pretty dope to have the 3 so I can run multiple batches at once. Gotta give respect to the guys at ablaze for the hookup. 85 bucks for 3 chambers is pure pussy!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Pics kinda suck but this is black dog


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 29, 2016)

This is green crack. I like her. Nice dense buds, nice mango smell, super sticky 7.5 weeks.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 29, 2016)

More black dog 7.5 wks


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 29, 2016)

And here is some lemon garlic og. I need to find a garlic strain with more pronounced garlic taste and smell. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2016)

What Green Crack do you have? 
I did the Mango smell/taste!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What Green Crack do you have?
> I did the Mango smell/taste!


Mines from hso. I can't complain. It's my first run of her so the next one will be better. I have a few ideas on my overall veg that will improve my flower results if my predictions are correct. Time will tell!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Everyone can disregard my post on ig. I'm just curious to see how many more people like/follow me on there with pics of my grows. I guess if I wanna breed I need a fan base to spread the word. Anyway just curios to see what people think over there is all if any of y'all following my stoner ass


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Mines from hso. I can't complain. It's my first run of her so the next one will be better. I have a few ideas on my overall veg that will improve my flower results if my predictions are correct. Time will tell!


I was thinking the HSO might be the one you have.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> More black dog 7.5 wks


Looking dank asf, I like her


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Everything on that side looks fire beside blimburn gdp. It's no gdp I've ever seen. Don't even smell grape anymore, minor stink and trich development is a no go for me. My indicator for a plant too watch is at 1.5 to 2 wks in flower and the trichs are popping that early it's usually a good sign.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Looking dank asf, I like her


The one Black D.O.G. I ran was one of the best plants and smokes of 2016.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The one Black D.O.G. I ran was one of the best plants and smokes of 2016.
> 
> View attachment 3863929 View attachment 3863931


That definitely looks like pheno 2 or 3 of mine. Kinda a blackberry smell or some kinda fucking berry. Honestly one of the most fire plant I've ran.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 30, 2016)

Got myself some perma clone collars for my bday after a volley of emails between them and I. I've never had a company tell me that they have a coupon code and I should go look for it on ig if I want it.....some cunt shit. Then the collars where listed for .99 and I told them and they fixed it and told me thanks and gave me the coupon code I had already hunted down myself. These collars better be the fucking bees knees or I will let them know with my horribly honest review, starting with the cunty ass customer service I received from "meghan"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

Id let them know about that cunty ass customer service anyway.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Id let them know about that cunty ass customer service anyway.


I should. I get sick of spending my hard earned cash to get treated like her dirty tampon. Seems like all these girls wanna use their pussy pass to get away with being a cunt and I don't play that bullshit. Feminists want equal opportunity.....take out the trash then bitch, oh and the yard needs mowing too since u wanna act so manly.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 30, 2016)

Terp smoothie #3 smelling like your local tire store! Love that shit!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 30, 2016)

Bubbas gift just kicking it. This is pheno 2, I got pheno one in the back and she taking on way more color. I like pheno 2 flavor better tho. More pronounced berry smell and flavor with a hint of gas on the inhale.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Bubbas gift just kicking it. This is pheno 2, I got pheno one in the back and she taking on way more color. I like pheno 2 flavor better tho. More pronounced berry smell and flavor with a hint of gas on the inhale.


Looking nice!


----------



## green217 (Dec 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Bubbas gift just kicking it. This is pheno 2, I got pheno one in the back and she taking on way more color. I like pheno 2 flavor better tho. More pronounced berry smell and flavor with a hint of gas on the inhale.


yeah, those buds look good and plump from here


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 30, 2016)

Good shit jrock, you got some good taste in strain selection


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you to all! I just grow the ladies. The breeders put in the real work! I'm one of those guys who likes to have 8 or 10 or as many strains on the shelf to smoke since we all know variety is the spice of life lol. Maybe I'm just greedy and I gotta have a taste of them all, No wonder my grow room has too many strain to remember at the moment. I wanna say I have at least 20 strains probably more that I'm currently working.

Thankyou to @green217 and @714steadyeddie for dropping by the old thread and the kind words. Much love brothers!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

I love variety also, I have 16ft^2 grow space and 6 different strains running
I know I could yield more with this small space with (5FT) low ceilings with a single strain per tent, but who wants a bunch of the same strain??


----------



## green217 (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I love variety also, I have 16ft^2 grow space and 6 different strains running
> I know I could yield more with this small space with (5FT) low ceilings with a single strain per tent, but who wants a bunch of the same strain??


I feel ya there. Got 11 plants in flower. 3 different strains, but I'm wanting to drop some of doc's tpr, and purple creek bad!
Just took cuttings off of them, once they are in the dome a week docs gear will be in paper towels


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

green217 said:


> I feel ya there. Got 11 plants in flower. 3 different strains, but I'm wanting to drop some of doc's tpr, and purple creek bad!
> Just took cuttings off of them, once they are in the dome a week docs gear will be in paper towels


I want to run so many more than I am, and need to pop the FG s1 to see if cbd will help me. If I pop one now it would be 4 months till my back will feel the effects lol.
Not sure why I didnt pop them asap, I know I got overwhelmed with choices...


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 31, 2016)

It's a pain in the ass having a ton of strains. I'm gonna start a notebook indicating what cuts I have and what ones I need to take. I almost lost black dog pheno 2 because it's a god damned mess the way I'm doing it now. Now I have my rooting game better I won't feel like I need to root as many cuts.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 1, 2017)

1 orange goji is up and one has sprung a tap root out the bottom of the peat so I'll count that as 2! Looks like a third is rustling around in the soil as well! Good way to start the new year off. 

Started a notebook last night with all my seeds; almost all my seeds, after 1 hour of writing I was pooped lol. 2 pages and I still have 2 bags and a jar of misc. Seeds to list. 

Hopefully everyone had a good safe new years. I smoked a joint, drank some teas, watched svengoolie, passed out, and woke up at 12:15. I guess I sure didn't miss too much. Same old shit different year. Then I watched Dean Martin on Johnny Carson drunk as fuck. The old comedey roasts and Carson show was so funny. Don Rickles was one funny fuck too when he would rip into people.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 1, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> 1 orange goji is up and one has sprung a tap root out the bottom of the peat so I'll count that as 2! Looks like a third is rustling around in the soil as well! Good way to start the new year off.
> 
> Started a notebook last night with all my seeds; almost all my seeds, after 1 hour of writing I was pooped lol. 2 pages and I still have 2 bags and a jar of misc. Seeds to list.
> 
> Hopefully everyone had a good safe new years. I smoked a joint, drank some teas, watched svengoolie, passed out, and woke up at 12:15. I guess I sure didn't miss too much. Same old shit different year. Then I watched Dean Martin on Johnny Carson drunk as fuck. The old comedey roasts and Carson show was so funny. Don Rickles was one funny fuck too when he would rip into people.


I did the same thing, list of seeds plus lineage. 
Dates for germinating and topping, cloning. It's helpful to have it on paper as a backup


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 1, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I did the same thing, list of seeds plus lineage.
> Dates for germinating and topping, cloning. It's helpful to have it on paper as a backup


I already keep a watering/feeding log so I dunno why I don't keep a clone/germination log. Veg times don't matter to me atm so much since I veg by height but it would just be good practice to start logging veg times as well for future grows once I have stuff precisely dialed in. Germination log is smart too because then u know how old some plants are. 

I take clones of clones and have heard I'm stupid for it but I haven't seen that much degradation in final product from that imo. I have my sour kosher I've had since I started growing seriously 3 years ago. She still has knock down smell and flavor and power. She has gone kinda spindly I have noticed but once she hits flower she gets her shit together and stiffens up. I'll probably cull her this year; kinda like killing a good friend...Yield is light and dna strains usually has pretty heavy yeilds ime. My sharksbreath from dna is chunky as a mofo. She gonna get the chop this upcoming week.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

I didnt drink last night because New Yrs is just another day to me besides I had a headache.
Wife had to go pick up my daughter at 12. Didnt like them out on the road then with all the drunks and shooting guns etc...both safe so all is good here


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt drink last night because New Yrs is just another day to me besides I had a headache.
> Wife had to go pick up my daughter at 12. Didnt like them out on the road then with all the drunks and shooting guns etc...both safe so all is good here


Well that's good about the wife and daughter home safe! Driving on nights like that is a no go. Too many checkpoints and too many drunks. I know a dude who's old man got killed by a drunk driver getting on the highway going the wrong way. Guess it didn't do much for him cause now he is that drunk driver blacking out and bar hopping just waiting to cause a serious accident. Sad shit!

I don't get the celebration shit. It's just an excuse for people to get drunk and act like assholes on another night. I'll tell you one thing it did for me! It fucked with my regular tv programming, no king of the hill, no family guy. Oh well, always next weekend.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Well that's good about the wife and daughter home safe! Driving on nights like that is a no go. Too many checkpoints and too many drunks. I know a dude who's old man got killed by a drunk driver getting on the highway going the wrong way. Guess it didn't do much for him cause now he is that drunk driver blacking out and bar hopping just waiting to cause a serious accident. Sad shit!
> 
> I don't get the celebration shit. It's just an excuse for people to get drunk and act like assholes on another night. I'll tell you one thing it did for me! It fucked with my regular tv programming, no king of the hill, no family guy. Oh well, always next weekend.


My friend and my other friend were riving drunk and crashed.
The friend driving lived other died.
The one that lived died some as well, he recently moved to VN to run away from his life here and is an English teacher now. I quit drinking heavy and drinking and driving altogether.
I see nothing to celebrate honestly, just another day to me.
I think birthdays are the only thing I care about honstly


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 1, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I already keep a watering/feeding log so I dunno why I don't keep a clone/germination log. Veg times don't matter to me atm so much since I veg by height but it would just be good practice to start logging veg times as well for future grows once I have stuff precisely dialed in. Germination log is smart too because then u know how old some plants are.
> 
> I take clones of clones and have heard I'm stupid for it but I haven't seen that much degradation in final product from that imo. I have my sour kosher I've had since I started growing seriously 3 years ago. She still has knock down smell and flavor and power. She has gone kinda spindly I have noticed but once she hits flower she gets her shit together and stiffens up. I'll probably cull her this year; kinda like killing a good friend...Yield is light and dna strains usually has pretty heavy yeilds ime. My sharksbreath from dna is chunky as a mofo. She gonna get the chop this upcoming week.


I don't believe that cloning clones degrades anything. Some people just like to hear themselves talk. I need to see results from a trusted source before I believe that. Kosher sounds awesome, I remember I wanted that back in 2013. Ended up getting some other stuff, og18, Skywalker og , purple something, bought them during a DNA promo at the Tude


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I don't believe that cloning clones degrades anything. Some people just like to hear themselves talk. I need to see results from a trusted source before I believe that. Kosher sounds awesome, I remember I wanted that back in 2013. Ended up getting some other stuff, og18, Skywalker og , purple something, bought them during a DNA promo at the Tude


I agree about clones not degrading, theres no reason they should except that someone wants to sell you more?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 1, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I don't believe that cloning clones degrades anything. Some people just like to hear themselves talk. I need to see results from a trusted source before I believe that. Kosher sounds awesome, I remember I wanted that back in 2013. Ended up getting some other stuff, og18, Skywalker og , purple something, bought them during a DNA promo at the Tude


Lmao I remember that sale. I still like dna genetics to today. They always have solid products imo.


bassman999 said:


> I agree about clones not degrading, theres no reason they should except that someone wants to sell you more?


I never bought clones, it was some reading I found somewhere. Maybe gorge Cervantes who isn't all that knowledgeable imo. Seems gorge spends more time in others gardens than growing himself. Honestly after 3 years all I can say is she has started a spindly veg is all. I'd have to do a side by side comparison to make that a for sure assumption tho.
I always argued why keep mother plants when u can clone a clone that is a exact genetic replica of the mother it was taken from. Technically a clone is just as old as the mother, so why keep mothers unless u need hundreds of clones at once.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao I remember that sale. I still like dna genetics to today. They always have solid products imo.
> 
> I never bought clones, it was some reading I found somewhere. Maybe gorge Cervantes who isn't all that knowledgeable imo. Seems gorge spends more time in others gardens than growing himself. Honestly after 3 years all I can say is she has started a spindly veg is all. I'd have to do a side by side comparison to make that a for sure assumption tho.
> I always argued why keep mother plants when u can clone a clone that is a exact genetic replica of the mother it was taken from. Technically a clone is just as old as the mother, so why keep mothers unless u need hundreds of clones at once.


I believe in taking clones and replacing mom as her root mass keeps growing and chopped to hell branches etc...


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bubbas gift chop dat 56 days today. I'm pretty proud of these 2 phenos. I'm gonna either self them or cross the 2 with colloidal silver coming up soon. This is pheno 1.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 2, 2017)

Pheno 2, sorry I must have been high taking these upside down pics lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks Fuego my friend


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 2, 2017)

After doing an exorbitant amount of reading last night I now know why some dudes only sell fem seeds. Totally different than keeping males around. Seems alot easier to pick ur best female and self or collect pollen after reversing her to breed with another perfect female. Only problem is ur left with mostly female beans I guess. I'm gonna have to investigate and do some experimenting my self. Got some colloidal silver headed my way.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> After doing an exorbitant amount of reading last night I now know why some dudes only sell fem seeds.


and theres another simple reason...because theres a market for them , reason why alot of shit is around


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> and theres another simple reason...because theres a market for them , reason why alot of shit is around


Well yeah there's a market for them, morons will buy anything without doing there reseach. There is also a market for beans with no lineage which is about like tossing money right down a rat hole imo.

Fem breeding takes alot of practice to perfect it properly. Anyone can do it and it's easy as pie. But to do it properly is another game. When I see results of Cannardos and nspectas fem work winning cups out west it makes me think it can't all be bad tho. How could you go wrong crossing your 2 favorite females. That's a win win brother man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah I made a comment a few days ago regarding fem beans. I started out with fems then became a pretty die hard reg guy who believed fems & autos were diluting the gene pool and that still is in my thoughts, but I also agree that there is a place for them. There are people who thrive with them and if they are helping people then I can't not agree with that. I also use fems for crosses from time to time and there are some solid fems out there though primarily I will run regs (and the majority of what we will offer with Jah are regs, with a few exceptions). I'm not against buying fems myself, but not as first choice usually.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2017)

Prohibition created all this shit though eh, if it wouldnt havent been for it in my opinion, there would have never been a need created for them; I dont think a "market" would have ever been created had it not been for prohibition....


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I made a comment a few days ago regarding fem beans. I started out with fems then became a pretty die hard reg guy who believed fems & autos were diluting the gene pool and that still is in my thoughts, but I also agree that there is a place for them. There are people who thrive with them and if they are helping people then I can't not agree with that. I also use fems for crosses from time to time and there are some solid fems out there though primarily I will run regs (and the majority of what we will offer with Jah are regs, with a few exceptions). I'm not against buying fems myself, but not as first choice usually.


Most definitely agree. Solid old school breeding of reg seeds is the way to go eith a solid male and a solid female.Mother nature very rarely stresses a female plant to produce male flowers so selfing plants can't be the best option. Fem seeds are also used to guard people from finding a better male than the breeder which is some greedy ass shit imo. 

I just wanna cross/self some of my best females so I don't lose the strain. Then i have it in seed form for a later date! I'm thinking about my future! My pops sure would be proud lmfao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Fem seeds are also used to guard people from finding a better male than the breeder which is some greedy ass shit imo.
> 
> I just wanna cross/self some of my best females so I don't lose the strain. Then i have it in seed form for a later date! I'm thinking about my future! My pops sure would be proud lmfao.


Lol, yeah theres that too. Unfortunately ego is present all around us so thats the reality re: greedy ass shit.

You are doing it the correct way I would say. Pops would be proud lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I did the same thing, list of seeds plus lineage.
> Dates for germinating and topping, cloning. It's helpful to have it on paper as a backup


I find a couple of calendars on the wall work just fine. I only keep track once the plants have been flipped, and make sure each tent is flipped on a different day of the week, to keep the info separated into columns. At the end of the year, it's pretty cool to look back through all attempts and successes of the past year.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 2, 2017)

We got 2 orange goji up and they gonna go under the led today. One more is pushing up too so looks like we have 3. I'll wait a few more days see if the last 2 show any signs of intelligent life then I'll squirrel them up and take a gander at the goose. Here are the 2 that are up. The other one should be up by tomorrow morning for sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Prohibition created all this shit though eh, if it wouldnt havent been for it in my opinion, there would have never been a need created for them; I dont think a "market" would have ever been created had it not been for prohibition....


This^^^
Worrying about too many plants I use Fem seeds primarily so I dont need 20 plants to be sue to get 6 good fems.
No doubt if there wasnt an issue with having 1000 plants I would use only Regs for better selection


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 3, 2017)

Got my gear from tdt today. Pretty dank freebies with my sin city gear. Got a 6 pack of harlesin fems, 5 pack of Mota rebel c 99 x agent orange, some sureman genetic crosses and a pack of honeybadger haze. They appear to have a 33% off sale going this week. 

Got another orgi up today so that's 3 and looks like another one is coming up slowly. 4 outta 5 ain't bad imo. 

Everything in the gardens is going. False teeth and brandywine from dvg are looking fire as fuck. Rock hard buds that have exotic ass stank to them. Even got a little color on the tops of them at 4.5 weeks. Tahoe sap all look fire. Terp smoothies are still looking great too. One smells like root beer atm. It's pretty awesome. 

Gonna smoke this critical kush joint with a snake of 73 micron bubble and a snake of black dog wax. Love the glass filters and they are easier to throw away than I thought. Lost one so far, emptied my roach tray into the compost and it was a goner. Maybe I'll find it come spring gardening lmao.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Got my gear from tdt today. Pretty dank freebies with my sin city gear. Got a 6 pack of harlesin fems, 5 pack of Mota rebel c 99 x agent orange, some sureman genetic crosses and a pack of honeybadger haze. They appear to have a 33% off sale going this week.
> 
> Got another orgi up today so that's 3 and looks like another one is coming up slowly. 4 outta 5 ain't bad imo.
> 
> ...


Damn dude that would end my day and prolly tomorrow too!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

Sounds like everything rolling good over there. Looks like my kinda spliff! I'd toke that myself (a few times a day if I have it ).

New Years Eve I rolled up 5 jungle joints made with cambodian-vn-nepalese cream & 4 regular joints with just flowers. Me and my mate smoked the 4 hash spliffs plus 2 reggies then I toked the rest by myself. Nothing lasts long around here


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Damn dude that would end my day and prolly tomorrow too!


Lmfao It's almost the end of my day. Just gotta get in the garden and look in the flowering room but I do that blasted all the time anyway. 


Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like everything rolling good over there. Looks like my kinda spliff! I'd toke that myself (a few times a day if I have it ).
> 
> New Years Eve I rolled up 5 jungle joints made with cambodian-vn-nepalese cream & 4 regular joints with just flowers. Me and my mate smoked the 4 hash spliffs plus 2 reggies then I toked the rest by myself. Nothing lasts long around here


Lmfao that reminds me of this older dude, in Hawaii I think he lives now. He always had a j in his mouth. Most the time it was lit but sometimes it was just a roach unlit. Dude was pretty funny to say the least and was always into eating drugs morning noon or night.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao It's almost the end of my day. Just gotta get in the garden and look in the flowering room but I do that blasted all the time anyway.
> 
> Lmfao that reminds me of this older dude, in Hawaii I think he lives now. He always had a j in his mouth. Most the time it was lit but sometimes it was just a roach unlit. Dude was pretty funny to say the least and was always into eating drugs morning noon or night.


Last time I was blasted in the garden I was making my soil and didnt mix it before potting girls lol.
Took then[m several weeks to rebound from that over and misaligned amendments


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao that reminds me of this older dude, in Hawaii I think he lives now. He always had a j in his mouth. Most the time it was lit but sometimes it was just a roach unlit. Dude was pretty funny to say the least and was always into eating drugs morning noon or night.


If I'm not at an office, I'll toke all day everyday, my younger brother used to go fuck man you smoke like someone smoking cigarettes. I said, no I smoke like someone toking joints. Its no slow me down stuff, kicks me into overdrive. Start my day with a brownie usually  and top up after lunch lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 4, 2017)

Man I'm glad I live in a non legal state when it comes to thieves. These legal states are some hot beds for thieves and rippers. Everyday seems like on ig or here someone new is getting their shit broken into and robbed.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 5, 2017)

Alright hombres sorry for the lack of work round here, I been busy harvesting. It's the ladies "time of the month"! So I tossed 2 disco funk, a orkle, 1 walle, and a bunch of black dog pheno 3, sour kosher, lgog and bubbas gift into flower today.

Going into main veg for flower next month is tpr, some orkle, rocklock, g13 haze, and a bunch of black dog pheno 1 and 2 old family purple. The god stompers and mom's cookies will be entering the main pre veg for 1 month then into main veg for 1 month before flower. So 2 months on those still. 

I think I'll start some of my guy jeffs gear from irie genetics. Somehow we got talking and I ended up grabbing a few of his strains for a really good deal. Super chill broski he is. I think I will start a few of jeffs head stompers and a couple of dvg starbux. 

Got my goji in the mail and wish I bought the dank sinatra and granola funk I believe it was called. Oh well I got enough beans. Just need some real skunk for the arsenal and I think I know just who to ask.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Alright hombres sorry for the lack of work round here, I been busy harvesting. It's the ladies "time of the month"! So I tossed 2 disco funk, a orkle, 1 walle, and a bunch of black dog pheno 3, sour kosher, lgog and bubbas gift into flower today.
> 
> Going into main veg for flower next month is tpr, some orkle, rocklock, g13 haze, and a bunch of black dog pheno 1 and 2 old family purple. The god stompers and mom's cookies will be entering the main pre veg for 1 month then into main veg for 1 month before flower. So 2 months on those still.
> 
> ...


Sounds wicked bro, really nice lineup by the sounds of it! 
Where does one get a hold of Irie's seeds? I see his dankness on IG but every time I ask, I never get a reply!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds wicked bro, really nice lineup by the sounds of it!
> Where does one get a hold of Irie's seeds? I see his dankness on IG but every time I ask, I never get a reply!


That's odd? Do you dm him? I had a friend who knows him and told me just ask him where to get his genetics. So I sent him a message and asked where is the best place to buy his gear and he offered me access to it through him directly.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That's odd? Do you dm him? I had a friend who knows him and told me just ask him where to get his genetics. So I sent him a message and asked where is the best place to buy his gear and he offered me access to it through him directly.


Actually, now I think of it, I didn't DM him, I asked a few times in his posts. I'll have to DM him, he looks to have some straight fire!!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Actually, now I think of it, I didn't DM him, I asked a few times in his posts. I'll have to DM him, he looks to have some straight fire!!


Yeah he is super careful about the ig police. He won't respond unless it's a dm. U should have no problem now brother man. He has a few strains, not many but he works them to the t is what I like. He is also a big sativa fan. I know a bunch of y'all like ur heavy sativas. His lemon jeffery is supposed to be the bees clitoris!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 5, 2017)

All us genetics on this side of the tent. Dvg, hippie hill, csi humboldt, in house, hso, and lost river. Some running hot but it's the first run on all of them for me. I'm gonna drop my nute regiment even lower lol. Less is more imo. As long as ur pulling weight already, fuck it.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 5, 2017)

That's 4.5 weeks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah he is super careful about the ig police. He won't respond unless it's a dm. U should have no problem now brother man. He has a few strains, not many but he works them to the t is what I like. He is also a big sativa fan. I know a bunch of y'all like ur heavy sativas. His lemon jeffery is supposed to be the bees clitoris!


Yeah cheers bro, will flick him a DM and have a yarn to him


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah he is super careful about the ig police. He won't respond unless it's a dm. U should have no problem now brother man. He has a few strains, not many but he works them to the t is what I like. He is also a big sativa fan. I know a bunch of y'all like ur heavy sativas. His lemon jeffery is supposed to be the bees clitoris!


Lemon Jerrery sounds good. Fruity sativas are great!


----------



## green217 (Jan 5, 2017)

Keeping my eye on that tpr. I just got finished dropping 4 in a cup along with 3 purple creeks.
Your flower room looks good! I'm ready to get my shit flowing, but a germination hiccup and a mild ass winter have me arriving late. I got 11 bitches just starting to throw out pistils so it's coming.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

green217 said:


> Keeping my eye on that tpr. I just got finished dropping 4 in a cup along with 3 purple creeks.
> Your flower room looks good! I'm ready to get my shit flowing, but a germination hiccup and a mild ass winter have me arriving late. I got 11 bitches just starting to throw out pistils so it's coming.


Yeah I got 2 tpr females. One is about a foot taller than the other. I think I got another 10 pack in the fridge still. I'm hoping 1 of these 2 will be keepers tho. I have 3 tpr males going too so I'll see if one is good enough to just make my own tpr.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> All us genetics on this side of the tent. Dvg, hippie hill, csi humboldt, in house, hso, and lost river. Some running hot but it's the first run on all of them for me. I'm gonna drop my nute regiment even lower lol. Less is more imo. As long as ur pulling weight already, fuck it.


Looks good, but you said some are running hot. It could just be me but i dont see it, looks more like a few are deficient imo. Loving the lineup and US genetics


----------



## green217 (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I got 2 tpr females. One is about a foot taller than the other. I think I got another 10 pack in the fridge still. I'm hoping 1 of these 2 will be keepers tho. I have 3 tpr males going too so I'll see if one is good enough to just make my own tpr.


Yeah havent done any chucking yet. But a good tpr male may get me to make some tprs myself


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Looks good, but you said some are running hot. It could just be me but i dont see it, looks more like a few are deficient imo. Loving the lineup and US genetics


I think I light bleached some a bit. They where like 8 inches from my hood so i had to raise it kinda ghetto like. I know what ur saying tho. I only watered the past 2 weeks with recharge and it is definitely helping, that shits the best. What deficiency would u think? I'm thinking I gonna start doing 1 good flush before flower. I usually just go straight water and let them eat up the leftover nutes for a few weeks but some plants like that black dog do not like that routine at all. That yellow ass plant in the back is black dog pheno 3. It's going back green after recharge but I still am unsure. It's not burnt on the edges from nutes at all so I have no fucking clue. It's not nitrogen either. I tried uping N. last run with pheno 3 and she fried lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

I been adding azos too with the recharge to see if it was some kinda nitrogen problem and it still isn't all that much better. I think I need bigger pots too


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

Shits gonna be fire. Mushroom, sweet pepper, onoin, and shallots in a calzone. Way more work then it's worth imo but it looks fucking dank!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Shits gonna be fire. Mushroom, sweet pepper, onoin, and shallots in a calzone. Way more work then it's worth imo but it looks fucking dank!


I'd hit that!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Shits gonna be fire. Mushroom, sweet pepper, onoin, and shallots in a calzone. Way more work then it's worth imo but it looks fucking dank!


That looks awesome!!
I made pork burritos last night, but not cooking 2nite


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd hit that!


Lmfao me too!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> That looks awesome!!
> I made pork burritos last night, but not cooking 2nite


Thanks man! I need to perfect a pork taco recipe. I usually buy a 7 or 10 lb whole pork tenderloin type cut and cut my own pork chops. I cut some fat ass 2 inch pork chops. They are delicious on the grill or baked or pan fried with some breading.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Thanks man! I need to perfect a pork taco recipe. I usually buy a 7 or 10 lb whole pork tenderloin type cut and cut my own pork chops. I cut some fat ass 2 inch pork chops. They are delicious on the grill or baked or pan fried with some breading.


I love cooing just dont do it as much anymore, standing one place fucks with me.

Made some salsa with ginger and habanero


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Thanks man! I need to perfect a pork taco recipe. I usually buy a 7 or 10 lb whole pork tenderloin type cut and cut my own pork chops. I cut some fat ass 2 inch pork chops. They are delicious on the grill or baked or pan fried with some breading.


Remember when the store would cut the meat for you? Most stores dont do that anymore.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Remember when the store would cut the meat for you? Most stores dont do that anymore.


Grocery stores here do the same.
Theyre always looking for new ways to get you to spend your dollars like throwing in a cheese and olive kiosk with a snooty "expert" gourmet tech. I mean I like cheese but Fuck that 15 dollar a slice shit and they throw a fit if you ask them to fresh slice some deli meat instead of the stuff that's been sitting under lights all day.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Grocery stores here do the same.
> Theyre always looking for new ways to get you to spend your dollars like throwing in a cheese and olive kiosk with a snooty "expert" gourmet tech. I mean I like cheese but Fuck that 15 dollar a slice shit and they throw a fit if you ask them to fresh slice some deli meat instead of the stuff that's been sitting under lights all day.


I agree, I see the chicken breasts or deli meat having a color that it didnt have to it that morning and it turns me off.

The Winco here has the olive buffet like cart as well.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 7, 2017)

Started my perma clone collars yesterday. I do like them and they are heavy duty. I was just on ig and noticed they now cost like 3 dollars a piece!? I paid 1.79 with a 15 percent off code and it was like 65 bucks for 36. Now at 3$ a pop plus there 2 day shipping which took 5 days that's pretty fucking expensive for clone collars. I guess if they last 5 years it's worth it.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Remember when the store would cut the meat for you? Most stores dont do that anymore.


Yeah I remember butcher shops but I grew up right when that shit was kinda phasing out. Everyone is happy shoppung at walmart or jewel and u get whats packaged already. I have a small ass grocery store 2 blocks from my house now and it hads a nice little butcher shop corner. Small ass selection but it's all really good besides the italian sausage, they need to work on those lol. Out by my mom's up near Wisconsin there is some butchers I go to and it cost a bit but the quality is top notch. I also shop at a restaurant supply house in Wisconsin with grass fed items and buy bulk steaks and fish and beef. I try to stay outta Wisconsin besides that.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 7, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Started my perma clone collars yesterday. I do like them and they are heavy duty. I was just on ig and noticed they now cost like 3 dollars a piece!? I paid 1.79 with a 15 percent off code and it was like 65 bucks for 36. Now at 3$ a pop plus there 2 day shipping which took 5 days that's pretty fucking expensive for clone collars. I guess if they last 5 years it's worth it.


I work in a rubber factory, I could make those out of pure neoprene from the peices we throw away for about .50 each, I could get a die made to cut them from from raw materials and get them out around 1.50 each, they'd be black instead of green and wouldn't have the cool logo though


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 7, 2017)

If its light bleaching then that explains it. I was leaning towards an N deficiency, you've ruled that out and its in flower anyway, no need to hit it with N. might be genetic? either way it all looks nice. Not trying to come off as a know it all because im not lol but if you do figure it out i'd like to know what fixed it or caused it. I used to get an issue around week 5-6 where the fan leaves would get these rusty looking spots, i later learned it could be cal mag deficient, hoping i can avoid it this time.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 7, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> If its light bleaching then that explains it. I was leaning towards an N deficiency, you've ruled that out and its in flower anyway, no need to hit it with N. might be genetic? either way it all looks nice. Not trying to come off as a know it all because im not lol but if you do figure it out i'd like to know what fixed it or caused it. I used to get an issue around week 5-6 where the fan leaves would get these rusty looking spots, i later learned it could be cal mag deficient, hoping i can avoid it this time.


I still get those and have come to the same conclusion, I need to start using a call mag instead of just an epsom salts see if I can't clear it up


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 7, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I still get those and have come to the same conclusion, I need to start using a call mag instead of just an epsom salts see if I can't clear it up


i was thinking i might have to work some cal mag in there as well, at least until i can build my own and not have to worry about it


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 7, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> If its light bleaching then that explains it. I was leaning towards an N deficiency, you've ruled that out and its in flower anyway, no need to hit it with N. might be genetic? either way it all looks nice. Not trying to come off as a know it all because im not lol but if you do figure it out i'd like to know what fixed it or caused it. I used to get an issue around week 5-6 where the fan leaves would get these rusty looking spots, i later learned it could be cal mag deficient, hoping i can avoid it this time.


It might me cal mag. I only do .5 teaspoon per feeding. I never thought about that! I'm no pro either brother u don't come off rude or nothing imo I appreciate your input, it's always welcome round here! 
Would you say up the cal mag or less call mag?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 7, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> i was thinking i might have to work some cal mag in there as well, at least until i can build my own and not have to worry about it


I have some calcium powder for reptiles, but I'm not sure if it's water soluble, it's taken orally by my tort, but I'm not sure if it's easily broken down or requires enzymes of some type(I'm in Coco)


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I work in a rubber factory, I could make those out of pure neoprene from the peices we throw away for about .50 each, I could get a die made to cut them from from raw materials and get them out around 1.50 each, they'd be black instead of green and wouldn't have the cool logo though


You should start doing that! I bet u could make a decent bit of cash making ur own collars. Especially if they can be reused and sterilized I'd be buying those.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 7, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> You should start doing that! I bet u could make a decent bit of cash making ur own collars. Especially if they can be reused and sterilized I'd be buying those.


I already make my own for my diy bubble cloner, that way I can make the plugs any size I need, I can do 9 small cuttings in a very small space that way i mean shit man, all they do is hold a stem at the right height, no need to be 3" diameter?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I already make my own for my diy bubble cloner, that way I can make the plugs any size I need, I can do 9 small cuttings in a very small space that wayView attachment 3870392 View attachment 3870393i mean shit man, all they do is hold a stem at the right height, no need to be 3" diameter?


Not bad looking. Looks pretty Profesional I'd say. The rubber hose is a nice addition. Makes for easy insert and extracyion of the collars I'd bet, perma clone collars are a bitch to get in and out. If I'm tight on space I'll stick 2 clones in 1 collar. Then u can do double the clones in the same amount of space.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 7, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Not bad looking. Looks pretty Profesional I'd say. The rubber hose is a nice addition. Makes for easy insert and extracyion of the collars I'd bet, perma clone collars are a bitch to get in and out. If I'm tight on space I'll stick 2 clones in 1 collar. Then u can do double the clones in the same amount of space.


Gives it a nice rounded edge, I make my collars dish) ( <---side view so they are wider at the top and bottom, but narrow in the middle, the stem thickness makes it flat again so you don't need a super tight fit and they still hold the tips just above the waterline where the bubbles can do their thing


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

@Bbcchance I noticed you have blue hands hopefuly that something you can correct.
Seriously though nice collars and the silicone sealant thing is cool as well.

I run organic soil and sometimes I get a few rust spots on the leaves as well.
Everything is in there to cover the nutritional bases, but might be too much of something, or the chlorine or high PH from my tap plays with them. But if only affects a few leaves and only on certain strains like the DOG.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I remember butcher shops but I grew up right when that shit was kinda phasing out. Everyone is happy shoppung at walmart or jewel and u get whats packaged already. I have a small ass grocery store 2 blocks from my house now and it hads a nice little butcher shop corner. Small ass selection but it's all really good besides the italian sausage, they need to work on those lol. Out by my mom's up near Wisconsin there is some butchers I go to and it cost a bit but the quality is top notch. I also shop at a restaurant supply house in Wisconsin with grass fed items and buy bulk steaks and fish and beef. I try to stay outta Wisconsin besides that.


I actually got the local Foods Co (Kroger) here to cut a tritip into steaks for me so I feel like a winner haha. Customer service has fallen and given way to rude employees and high prices.

My grandma would be disgusted if she saw the way the world is now.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> @Bbcchance I noticed you have blue hands hopefuly that something you can correct.
> Seriously though nice collars and the silicone sealant thing is cool as well.
> 
> I run organic soil and sometimes I get a few rust spots on the leaves as well.
> Everything is in there to cover the nutritional bases, but might be too much of something, or the chlorine or high PH from my tap plays with them. But if only affects a few leaves and only on certain strains like the DOG.


I bet it could be chlorine from the tap as well maybe, I never thought of that. I usually try to let the water sit 24 hrs but sometimes that's not an option.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I bet it could be chlorine from the tap as well maybe, I never thought of that. I usually try to let the water sit 24 hrs but sometimes that's not an option.


I try to let it sit out as well, but last week I found out the water jug I set out the night before to evap off the chlorine she uses on her windows in the morning before work and then refills it FFS


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> @Bbcchance I noticed you have blue hands hopefuly that something you can correct.
> Seriously though nice collars and the silicone sealant thing is cool as well.
> 
> I run organic soil and sometimes I get a few rust spots on the leaves as well.
> Everything is in there to cover the nutritional bases, but might be too much of something, or the chlorine or high PH from my tap plays with them. But if only affects a few leaves and only on certain strains like the DOG.


 some of us need day jobs....


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I try to let it sit out as well, but last week I found out the water jug I set out the night before to evap off the chlorine she uses on her windows in the morning before work and then refills it FFS


I do 30 gallons a week so needless to say it's a pain in my ass. 


Bbcchance said:


> some of us need day jobs....View attachment 3870486


Lmfao too funny!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

I used to let my water sit out before use, but I stopped doing that. I do get some spotting possibly from it but doesnt seem to affect anything else. I was reading into it and alot of places are using chloramine now so it doesnt evaporate off quickly; it actually takes days to evap off vs chlorine which takes hours


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I used to let my water sit out before use, but I stopped doing that. I do get some spotting possibly from it but doesnt seem to affect anything else. I was reading into it and alot of places are using chloramine now so it doesnt evaporate off quickly; it actually takes days to evap off vs chlorine which takes hours


Not that I believe what Govt agencies say, but my water district told me they have chlorine only and that our well water doesnt get a high dose of that either.
Yeah that Chloramine is nasty suff though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

Few years ago I had 2 x 55 gallon drums full of water upstairs, one with a constant tea on the go and other with just fresh water sitting before use. That was a PITA keeping that shit going, and those aquarium pumps were a constant hum in the house. Not to mention they were mosquito baths. I like it now, much simpler, water straight from the hose and mix concoctions up from time to time.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Few years ago I had 2 x 55 gallon drums full of water upstairs, one with a constant tea on the go and other with just fresh water sitting before use. That was a PITA keeping that shit going, and those aquarium pumps were a constant hum in the house. Not to mention they were mosquito baths. I like it now, much simpler, water straight from the hose and mix concoctions up from time to time.


I tried everything to quiet the damned air pumps, but not to my liking


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

Don't know why I thought about this but a few years ago I wanted some wind chimes so I bought 2 decent sized ones and hung them on my roof. All was cool until rainy season when the wind started howling and the neighbors couldn't sleep at night lmao. It was like a gong show some nights. Wife goes you gotta take those down. I say for what. She says people cannot sleep. Lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

Those memories have me amused this morning. It was like a Buddhist monastery on speed, 24-7 chiming. And they were loud as fuck.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those memories have me amused this morning. It was like a Buddhist monastery on speed, 24-7 chiming. And they were loud as fuck.


Wind chimes are the shit. I grew up with them everywhere with my parents. Especially my mom. She still has shit tons of them. Some inside, some outside, some in the fucking bathroom lmao. My mom's house is in the middle of nowhere. Big ass pond and all that shit. Trust me I've tried outdoors there. It's too far and the weather always seems to be fucked late summer up there, if I was able to be there for them once a week that would work but my mom's husband or whatever the fuck would trip out once he found them plants. He is all about pbr in bottles, fuck smoking that shit he says. Toothless fucking moron deadbeat looser is what he is.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 8, 2017)

Blasted some trim this morning. Shit smells amazing. I've never had a batch smell so good. Like fruity and floral notes. I hope I don't have to purge long, I wanna keep those terps bruh! I kinda feel like you have to say bruh after you say terps lmfao. West coast cats are funny. I know I sounded like a weird fuck when I stayed in cali. I had all these words they never heard like cashing a bowl out. They never heard that. They sure liked it tho. They thought it was pretty epic bruh lmfao


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 8, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> It might me cal mag. I only do .5 teaspoon per feeding. I never thought about that! I'm no pro either brother u don't come off rude or nothing imo I appreciate your input, it's always welcome round here!
> Would you say up the cal mag or less call mag?


Not at all. Idk if you're dealing with a cal mag issue, just referring to what I deal with lol sorry for the miscommunication.


jrock420 said:


> Blasted some trim this morning. Shit smells amazing. I've never had a batch smell so good. Like fruity and floral notes. I hope I don't have to purge long, I wanna keep those terps bruh! I kinda feel like you have to say bruh after you say terps lmfao. West coast cats are funny. I know I sounded like a weird fuck when I stayed in cali. I had all these words they never heard like cashing a bowl out. They never heard that. They sure liked it tho. They thought it was pretty epic bruh lmfao


People in SC found my vocabulary to be a little funny too. Found it pretty fucked up what the people in Miami call the smoking game "baseball". They call it Chicago...smh. fucking assholes


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 8, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Not at all. Idk if you're dealing with a cal mag issue, just referring to what I deal with lol sorry for the miscommunication.
> 
> People in SC found my vocabulary to be a little funny too. Found it pretty fucked up what the people in Miami call the smoking game "baseball". They call it Chicago...smh. fucking assholes


Lmfao that's some weird shit. I guess everyone has a little bit way of speaking. Rhode Island is pretty funny. Half my family is from there and if u didn't know them u might not understand what they're saying. "If only I had some flowa, then I could bake a petes er" if only I had some flower then I could bake a pizza. It get really fucking funny like "spock plugs" is one of my favorites. Uncle Tommy can't say spark. He says spock

I think I'm gonna up my cal mag a tad. Seems like alot of people add 1 teaspoon/gal per feeding for some heavier cal mag feeders. I'm determined so I'll figure this out come hell or high water. I have heard of the plants that require more experience to grow and I guess it time I start experiencing. It's mostly those tahoe sap with the rust spots as I started looking more. Seems like they have slightly stunted growth as well compared to the rest.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 8, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao that's some weird shit. I guess everyone has a little bit way of speaking. Rhode Island is pretty funny. Half my family is from there and if u didn't know them u might not understand what they're saying. "If only I had some flowa, then I could bake a petes er" if only I had some flower then I could bake a pizza. It get really fucking funny like "spock plugs" is one of my favorites. Uncle Tommy can't say spark. He says spock
> 
> I think I'm gonna up my cal mag a tad. Seems like alot of people add 1 teaspoon/gal per feeding for some heavier cal mag feeders. I'm determined so I'll figure this out come hell or high water. I have heard of the plants that require more experience to grow and I guess it time I start experiencing. It's mostly those tahoe sap with the rust spots as I started looking more. Seems like they have slightly stunted growth as well compared to the rest.


Spock plugs lol reminds me of the family Guy episode where Lois was talking about the animal rights group PETA and Peter kept thinking she was saying his name , funny shit. 
It wouldn't hurt to up the cal mag dosage , you recommend any specific brand for cal mag?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 8, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Spock plugs lol reminds me of the family Guy episode where Lois was talking about the animal rights group PETA and Peter kept thinking she was saying his name , funny shit.
> It wouldn't hurt to up the cal mag dosage , you recommend any specific brand for cal mag?


I'm using botanicare because it got pretty good reviews. It seems to work alright. I only use a half teaspoon and I think that's the problem now is im under dosing cal mag when they hit flower I need to up that shit to 1 teaspoon. Smells like a dentist office or some shit tho lmao. I got a gallon it was pretty cheap.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 8, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'm using botanicare because it got pretty good reviews. It seems to work alright. I only use a half teaspoon and I think that's the problem now is im under dosing cal mag when they hit flower I need to up that shit to 1 teaspoon. Smells like a dentist office or some shit tho lmao. I got a gallon it was pretty cheap.


Same one my hydro guy says to get, like 12 bucks a quart I think, not too bad


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao that's some weird shit. I guess everyone has a little bit way of speaking. Rhode Island is pretty funny. Half my family is from there and if u didn't know them u might not understand what they're saying. "If only I had some flowa, then I could bake a petes er" if only I had some flower then I could bake a pizza. It get really fucking funny like "spock plugs" is one of my favorites. Uncle Tommy can't say spark. He says spock
> 
> I think I'm gonna up my cal mag a tad. Seems like alot of people add 1 teaspoon/gal per feeding for some heavier cal mag feeders. I'm determined so I'll figure this out come hell or high water. I have heard of the plants that require more experience to grow and I guess it time I start experiencing. It's mostly those tahoe sap with the rust spots as I started looking more. Seems like they have slightly stunted growth as well compared to the rest.


I run organic and all amendments i there, but one strain (dog) is getting some rust spots. Shes a greedy bitch I think. I guess Ill supplement he with some to see if I stop getting spots.

I dont think I even have cal/mag jug anymore. havent used it in years.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

I had Botanicare, but mine didnt say plus, not sure what the + part is though


----------



## green217 (Jan 8, 2017)

I've had the "rust spots" using RO water mostly. CalMag always nipped it in the bud. But it will not fix spots it just keeps them from spreading more. I've also read that to much CalMag can cause airy buds late in flower. So i've always tried to phase it out around mid flower


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

green217 said:


> I've had the "rust spots" using RO water mostly. CalMag always nipped it in the bud. But it will not fix spots it just keeps them from spreading more. I've also read that to much CalMag can cause airy buds late in flower. So i've always tried to phase it out around mid flower


I wasnt worried much initially, but now I am seeing new ones, its just in the Dog I think.
Not really sure about adding cal/mag to organic soil, but maybe epsom salts


----------



## green217 (Jan 8, 2017)

i've read oyster shell meal is a good source of calmag


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 8, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Not at all. Idk if you're dealing with a cal mag issue, just referring to what I deal with lol sorry for the miscommunication.
> 
> People in SC found my vocabulary to be a little funny too. Found it pretty fucked up what the people in Miami call the smoking game "baseball". They call it Chicago...smh. fucking assholes


LMFAO


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 8, 2017)

green217 said:


> i've read oyster shell meal is a good source of calmag


It sure is and it doesn't take forever to activate in the soil like the dolomite lime.

I use this one:
https://buildasoil.com/products/oyster-shell-flour-replacement-for-dolomite-lime


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

green217 said:


> i've read oyster shell meal is a good source of calmag





Evil-Mobo said:


> It sure is and it doesn't take forever to activate in the soil like the dolomite lime.
> 
> I use this one:
> https://buildasoil.com/products/oyster-shell-flour-replacement-for-dolomite-lime


I have Dolomite lime and plenty of it, not to mention other stuff I cant remember right now that should provide it, but maybe its not enough?
  
You can see some leaves affected in these pics on the bigger Dog


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes the issue is the dolomite will take a while to become active in the soil, and that resolves nothing for you right now if you have a plant having issues. 

Throwing in liquid calmag runs the risk of ruining the organic environment in that pot/dirt. I would first try some foliar feeds with water and epsom salt or the like and go from there. Maybe that can get you by for the dolomite to kick in? Unless the plant is flowering then we do not want the foliars.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes the issue is the dolomite will take a while to become active in the soil, and that resolves nothing for you right now if you have a plant having issues.
> 
> Throwing in liquid calmag runs the risk of ruining the organic environment in that pot/dirt. I would first try some foliar feeds with water and epsom salt or the like and go from there. Maybe that can get you by for the dolomite to kick in? Unless the plant is flowering then we do not want the foliars.


Soil is a yr old and re-ammended every grow, so another source is needed unless I have a different issue


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 8, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Soil is a yr old and re-ammended every grow, so another source is needed unless I have a different issue


Just trying to help bro, offering what I would do in your shoes


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 8, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have Dolomite lime and plenty of it, not to mention other stuff I cant remember right now that should provide it, but maybe its not enough?
> View attachment 3871339 View attachment 3871340
> You can see some leaves affected in these pics on the bigger Dog


I'd agree with @Evil-Mobo. I don't run organics atm so I can't really be of much help. Only thing I could think of is hydrated lime but I don't even know if that's the same as dolomite lime or organic. I just know that hydrated lime is much more readily active than dolomite lime. That's all I got lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I wasnt worried much initially, but now I am seeing new ones, its just in the Dog I think.
> Not really sure about adding cal/mag to organic soil, but maybe epsom salts


Bump some epsom salt to it first but yeah cal mag+ is fine to add in organic, a teaspoon will do


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

That small amount is not going to ruin the environment , habitual use of it will


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Just trying to help bro, offering what I would do in your shoes


Yeah I appreciate it. 
I dont want it to get worse so I can add that to it when I can get out the house


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Yes the issue is the dolomite will take a while to become active in the soil, and that resolves nothing for you right now if you have a plant having issues.
> 
> Throwing in liquid calmag runs the risk of ruining the organic environment in that pot/dirt. I would first try some foliar feeds with water and epsom salt or the like and go from there. Maybe that can get you by for the dolomite to kick in? Unless the plant is flowering then we do not want the foliars.


I am not sure I am using the right amounts of each thing, so too much of one thing could be the same as not enough of another maybe?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 8, 2017)

In no till to my knowledge so far the only thing you can burn your plants with is the Silica and I have yet to even find the point that the Silica harms my plants and really don't see the point in finding out. If the environment is correct with the living soil you're basically the grounds keepper, you maintain the soil and the plant grows itself. Now this is going off of a proper soil to start with. (I'm not saying your soil is bad).

What I am finding is, because I grow different strains, the obvious is plants still have different needs, even different pheno's of the same strains, so it's a game with the top dressing to give the plants what they want/need. But as I am still learning and this run was/is my first no till run I will chuck up any deficiencies in the soil right now to my own error. But I can tell you I have never had such large and healthy plants in my garden as now. And the taste off of my organic buds is crazy compared to the same strain last time in coco.

And I haven't been foliar spraying too much in veg now to slow down the growth rate, when I was full bore with the foliars and on top of the feeding in the beginning I was getting as good or better results than when I did hydro and that really did Amaze me. Whoever says you cannot grow big healthy plants indoors in soil for quality and yield has not done a proper no till grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> In no till to my knowledge so far the only thing you can burn your plants with is the Silica and I have yet to even find the point that the Silica harms my plants and really don't see the point in finding out. If the environment is correct with the living soil you're basically the grounds keepper, you maintain the soil and the plant grows itself. Now this is going off of a proper soil to start with. (I'm not saying your soil is bad).
> 
> What I am finding is, because I grow different strains, the obvious is plants still have different needs, even different pheno's of the same strains, so it's a game with the top dressing to give the plants what they want/need. But as I am still learning and this run was/is my first no till run I will chuck up any deficiencies in the soil right now to my own error. But I can tell you I have never had such large and healthy plants in my garden as now. And the taste off of my organic buds is crazy compared to the same strain last time in coco.
> 
> And I haven't been foliar spraying too much in veg now to slow down the growth rate, when I was full bore with the foliars and on top of the feeding in the beginning I was getting as good or better results than when I did hydro and that really did Amaze me. Whoever says you cannot grow big healthy plants indoors in soil for quality and yield has not done a proper no till grow.


Im still thinking maybe me not mixing the soil to cook was an issue. Meaning lots of certain things in clumps here and none there.
I figure eventually it will balance out if thats the cause though


----------



## green217 (Jan 8, 2017)

I believe i may have a mag deficiency. I have been thinking these plants are super sensitive, but after some googling looks like a lack of Mag can cause some tip burn also. Anyone else run into this? Just a little burn on the tips, very small. Also I've read if it goes unchecked it can cause your larger fan leaves at the bottom to yellow fast, and I am getting a little more of that than I'm used to. Just fed one plant that seems to be showing this the most today with 50/50 veg and flower nutes, and 1/2 a tsp of calimagic.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

green217 said:


> I believe i may have a mag deficiency. I have been thinking these plants are super sensitive, but after some googling looks like a lack of Mag can cause some tip burn also. Anyone else run into this? Just a little burn on the tips, very small. Also I've read if it goes unchecked it can cause your larger fan leaves at the bottom to yellow fast, and I am getting a little more of that than I'm used to. Just feed one plant that seems to be showing this the most today with 50/50 veg and flower nutes, and 1/2 a tsp of calimagic.


I wish I knew the answer!
Hope it helps.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 8, 2017)

green217 said:


> I believe i may have a mag deficiency. I have been thinking these plants are super sensitive, but after some googling looks like a lack of Mag can cause some tip burn also. Anyone else run into this? Just a little burn on the tips, very small. Also I've read if it goes unchecked it can cause your larger fan leaves at the bottom to yellow fast, and I am getting a little more of that than I'm used to. Just feed one plant that seems to be showing this the most today with 50/50 veg and flower nutes, and 1/2 a tsp of calimagic.


Yeah I wish I could be of more help. I'm stuck battling what I think is a cal mag deficiency but I'm not even sure of that lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I wish I could be of more help. I'm stuck battling what I think is a cal mag deficiency but I'm not even sure of that lol.


Is that one plant in the pic a few pages back, with the light colored leaves the only one with problems and if so, is it a different strain than the others?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Is that one plant in the pic a few pages back, with the light colored leaves the only one with problems and if so, is it a different strain than the others?


Yep that's black dog pheno 3, I'm kinda thinking it's a serious cal mag issue. I started looking really close and some of my other plants and some have that orange rust burn and outer leaf burn and i feed light nutes. I'm gonna give them 1 teaspoon of cal mag with dinner tonight and see what they think. They still got 4 weeks to go so maybe 2 doses of cal mag before the chop to see if that helps. Next run I'm upping up the cal mag to 1 teaspoon per gallon per feeding from the start.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm getting my colloidal silver generator this week. Gonna start locking down my keeper mom's in seed form for future insurance. I can't let this bubbas gift go. The flavor on it is just amazing. I had some drying 8 days and plucked a lower nuglet to smoke yesterday and it's gotta be one of my favorite flavors of all time. I think in my small ass quarters I'll do feminized breeding atm and start male hunting/breeding once I'm set up in the new place. I think ill take cuts of the males I like and keep them till spring then toss them in the attic to flower a few clones to get a little male pollen to keep. The god stomper male stinks like hazeman elephant stomper, that grape funk. 

I'll get some pics of God stompers, double bucks, tpr, orange glue and the others up today when the lights come back on.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

Orange glues and the one double buck. Orange glue are both female dunno about the double buck. Orange glues are on the right.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

Orange glues on left, double buck right.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mom's cookies.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

The other double buck that's female.Had to top her to get more upward growth.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

This is 3 of the god stompers, 4th is still in pre veg super small lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

In house - square dance looking kill. They stink like purple funk. Not finicky at all.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

Docs tpr. I like these. The smaller one has purple on the pre flowers with really long hairs. The taller one has much smaller hairs from the pre flowers and stinks about the same.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 9, 2017)

And now I'm gonna smoke a bowl after all that work. The worms god stompers and mom's cookies look a little ratty but that's my fault. They were over crowded in the last veg area and stretched to get at the light. They are now sitting under the 400 since last Thursday, you could see the top leaves are perking back up. They are fast in veg and carry the grape smell so I have a good feeling about them.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 10, 2017)

I think pheno 1 is the obvious keeper of bubbas gift.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I think pheno 1 is the obvious keeper of bubbas gift.


More yield and appeal, if the smoke is better.....


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> More yield and appeal, if the smoke is better.....


It is better. They both have damn near the same flavor but the Keeper pheno has a stronger smell, flavor and tighter bud structure.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks like greenline opened back up. I shoulda got what I wanted cause I checked back later that opening night and it was all gone. They always seem to have the cheapest pricing I can find beside tdt promotions. I wish they'd post a freebie and promo page tho or something.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 11, 2017)

Looking good, @jrock420 ! Following along.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I think pheno 1 is the obvious keeper of bubbas gift.


Def a keeper , hard to find something better in all regards


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Looking good, @jrock420 ! Following along.


Thanks man! Glad u stopped in!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Def a keeper , hard to find something better in all regards


Couldn't agree more. I think I'm gonna cross that bubbas gift to my keeper black dogs, lemon garlic og, and mango sapphire. There is gonna be a bunch of hso crosses I'm gonna make after I lock down the keeper mom's in seed form.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Threw down some more seed Sunday. Started 5 starbux from dvg, 2 mendo purple erkle from csi, and a ginger bread from trichome jungle. So far 2 starbux and the ginger bread are up.

I dunno if worm has any left but he had a few packs of 97 bluemoonshine x pnl5 for sale threw dm. I grabbed a pack for 50$. He had pics on his ig and they looked pretty good if anyone is interested and they haven't sold out. Anyone know if worm is east coast or west coast?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

Mary land lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mary land lol


I kinda figured it was somewhere over there after seing his pics at a Philadelphia shows. No west coast breeders go out east anymore. Seems like Michigan's the furthest they will go if they have too lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

That is black dog 2, I harvested maybe a week ago. It yields low but it almost has a cookies kinda look and yeild. The best I can describe the smell is if the company that makes lemon pledge started a purple line, like purple pledge. It's still fresh not much cure so I assume the smell will mellow some but it's pretty bold smelling as of now.

@wincity420 thanks for the help spotting that cal mag deficiency. They are definitely greening back up at the tops since they got upped to a tsp. Slowly but surely that yellow black dogs coming back, almost lime green now after 3 days. Shame those older burnt rust spots won't dissappear, makes for shitty pics. I think I caught it just in time tho. 4 weeks till harvest gives them some time to get their asses in gear to plump up and ripen.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 12, 2017)

It was unintentional but if I helped then that's all that matters. I'm gonna get some of that cal mag you mentioned only because I won't have time to amend my soil organically. Week4-6 is when they start to show for me so hopefully you don't have any more issues.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> It was unintentional but if I helped then that's all that matters. I'm gonna get some of that cal mag you mentioned only because I won't have time to amend my soil organically. Week4-6 is when they start to show for me so hopefully you don't have any more issues.


It showed like 4.5 5 weeks exactly for me. The black dog was showing earlier and they seem to be selectively cal mag deficient. Some look absolutely fine no problem at all and the one is fucked. I assume it was cal mag deficient from the start of flower and on top of feeding she was overloaded trying to deal with all the stress on top of light bleaching. I needed to manage the canopy better on that side.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Here is a update on the us genetics side at 5.5 weeks today. 
Terp smoothie 1 of 3


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Purple cheddar 1 of 2


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Dvg brandy wine


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Dvg false teeth it's the top right plants sorry about that, kinda a shitty pic. She is a killer rock hard sticky stinky monster.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Some tahoe sap from ihg


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sativa dominant terp smoothie from hippie hill. I like this dudes work. He is a old school cali hippie.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

And there's a little section of a couple butt fucked black dog 3 lmao. They just starting to regreen in the small leaves and bottoms. That one is the worst in the garden. I think I might have to specially feed the black dogs with higher cal mag then the rest the girls. Which after reading isn't all that uncommon for some strains to be cal mag pigs. Kinda like some strains like a little more nitrogen than others in the flower stage. I just like to keep my plants green and happy till the natural fade.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mary land lol


No shit hmmm.........


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No shit hmmm.........


That's why we have ig lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 12, 2017)

When I am single again soon might have to sign up again finally lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> And there's a little section of a couple butt fucked black dog 3 lmao. They just starting to regreen in the small leaves and bottoms. That one is the worst in the garden. I think I might have to specially feed the black dogs with higher cal mag then the rest the girls. Which after reading isn't all that uncommon for some strains to be cal mag pigs. Kinda like some strains like a little more nitrogen than others in the flower stage. I just like to keep my plants green and happy till the natural fade.


I'm guessing for me it's the fox farm soil using no nutrients. Ffof needs a calmag amendment in flower and I only just figured that out. When running multiple strains like you do ya gotta keep an eye out for the pigs


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 12, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I'm guessing for me it's the fox farm soil using no nutrients. Ffof needs a calmag amendment in flower and I only just figured that out. When running multiple strains like you do ya gotta keep an eye out for the pigs


Even the same strain the pheno's can vary trust me lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

My 3 orange goji. They got super fuzzy stems. They're just starting to get in gear. I'm excited for these.


----------



## green217 (Jan 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mary land lol


Didn't know that, I used to stay outside Annapolis, in a town called North Beach. Used to go to Ocean City often. Damn ocean water was to cold for me, even in the middle of summer, so had to go back down a couple states.
I like doing business with people close to me though, quick shipping times. His genetics look on point. Going to have to run some of his gear soon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

His gear is on point, have some in right now. And another I recommend...getawaymountainseed.com


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

green217 said:


> Didn't know that, I used to stay outside Annapolis, in a town called North Beach. Used to go to Ocean City often. Damn ocean water was to cold for me, even in the middle of summer, so had to go back down a couple states.
> I like doing business with people close to me though, quick shipping times. His genetics look on point. Going to have to run some of his gear soon.


He definitely made a name for himself. That's why I asked because I was kinda surprised he is east coast. Not saying east coast doesn't have awesome growers but west coast always seems to be where the majority of breeder come from so it was surprising to find that out.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> His gear is on point, have some in right now. And another I recommend...getawaymountainseed.com


Just checked it out too, I was bummed he didn't make the bbq, gave me his number to call him when I landed to meet, but life things happen and he couldn't make the trip. Still gotta get me some R2's though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah his wife fell and broke her ankle or something like that just about as they were on the way there. I have 4 of his cultivars at my brothers house in the US but the little fuck is being a cunt so Ive not gotten my hands on any of them yet. R2 is at the top of that list!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

Ive got Sea Dragon, Poison Warp, Green Poison x Lemon Skunk, & R2


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive got Sea Dragon, Poison Warp, Green Poison x Lemon Skunk, & R2


Does ur brother grow?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Does ur brother grow?


His first was with some of those beans ^. About the time GTM sent to me things got rocky between us and they never were forwarded though I had told him to keep half anyway. Suspect I'll end up buying them myself


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> His first was with some of those beans ^. About the time GTM sent to me things got rocky between us and they never were forwarded though I had told him to keep half anyway. Suspect I'll end up buying them myself


Not a very brotherly move on his part. It's not that hard to send the seeds even if u guys aren't very friendly.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah he's pulled some other unbrotherly moves since. Ive already cut my losses


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Well on a lighter note it's a full moon! Good night to drop some seeds! I dropped 2 wreckless animal and 2 more mendocino purple urkle. I think I might pick 2 more seeds. Maybe some bubba cross or some hso strain.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

*From Farmers Almanac*
*JANUARY 2017*
12th-16th A barren time. Best for killing weeds, briars, poison ivy, and other plant pests. Clear wood lots and fencerows.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

Lol I need to drop some replacements myself but not dropping them with that outlook. Each time I went the other direction, well the moon planters were right....


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Doc always plants his seeds on a full moon. He supposedly dropping a shit ton tonight from one of his older ig posts.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> And there's a little section of a couple butt fucked black dog 3 lmao. They just starting to regreen in the small leaves and bottoms. That one is the worst in the garden. I think I might have to specially feed the black dogs with higher cal mag then the rest the girls. Which after reading isn't all that uncommon for some strains to be cal mag pigs. Kinda like some strains like a little more nitrogen than others in the flower stage. I just like to keep my plants green and happy till the natural fade.


I think maybe plants may need more or less or certain mineral etc based on what they offer in terms of terpenes and cannabinoids likely.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Doc always plants his seeds on a full moon. He supposedly dropping a shit ton tonight from one of his older ig posts.


Does the moon have some affect on them popping or being fem?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Doc always plants his seeds on a full moon. He supposedly dropping a shit ton tonight from one of his older ig posts.


Well Im superstitious, he can drop away, I won't


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Does the moon have some affect on them popping or being fem?


Yeah it definitely has an affect on them popping, not sure about the fem deal, but gravitational pull of the moon and the tides definitely have an affect on popping/not popping/vigorous/not vigorous


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Does the moon have some affect on them popping or being fem?


Yes, a full moon you are more likely to have higher germination rates.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Well there u go. @Vnsmkr pretty much laid down alot of reading into a few words that sums it all up mostly. Saves u alot of reading lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well Im superstitious, he can drop away, I won't


Yeah he has hundreds of seeds he gets free if not for damn near nothing so it ain't nothing for him to lose a few.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

*The Phases of the Moon*
Superior Cannabis gardens are what gardeners want for their efforts, and planting by the phases of the Moon makes this possible. *Seeds germinate faster. Plants are hardier and more disease-resistant. They blossom sooner and bear more fruit*. Just as importantly, they better resist the stress of harsh weather, drought and insect infestation. Naturally, good gardening techniques must still be adhered to. Gardens need be watered, pruned, mulched, hoed, weeded and fertilized. If you have an outside or in side cannabis garden, paying attention to the Moon phases may be the easiest part of your cannabis gardening experience but the one with the biggest rewards.

*Gardening by the moon phases is all a matter of timing*. Since we are able to anticipate the phases, we can plan ahead and maximize the connection between the solar system and biological cycles to gain optimum results in the cannabis garden.

The Moon symbolizes emotions, instincts, habits and routine. It describes the ways in which we feel most nurtured and secure. The Moon also reflects the public mood as it changes signs every two to two and half days.




*The Moon* travels monthly through each of the 12 signs of the Zodiac, staying approximately 2 and a half days in each sign. As it does so it forms an angular relationship with the Sun that we call a *Phase* of the Moon. Phase actually means the angle between Moon, Earth and Sun. Moon orbits the Earth and the Earth orbits the Sun. It is the Earth's orbit that defines the *ecliptic* which is divided symbolically into the Zodiac.

First of all, phases occur in two stages - Waxing and Waning. The Moon is *Waxing - growing - during these phases:* New Moon | Crescent Moon | First quarter Moon | Gibbous Moon

It is *Waning - shrinking - during these phases:* Full Moon | Disseminating | Second Quarter | Balsamic

As a general rule of thumb when the Moon is *waxing*, plants develop leaves and *above ground* systems, when it is *waning* plants develop their *root systems*. Planting leafy crops such as cannabis that grow above ground are best sown at waxing moon and those that will require strong root systems or grow below ground should be sown after full moon, in the waning phase.

We can now divide these phases into four quarters.

New Moon to First quarter

First quarter to Full Moon

Waxing Full Moon to Second quarter

Second quarter to New Moon again. - Waning
These 4 phases can be useful to apply the rule of thumb Plant | Feed Harvest|Destroy If you get these 4 main quarters fixed, you will go a long way to understanding cycles.

The 4 intermediate phases also form a quaternary of activity.

Crescent

Gibbous

Disseminating

Balsamic
*Crescent moon phase* is when the *best germination occurs* and is a good time for thinning out seedlings to give room for the rapid growth that occurs at the next phase. *Gibbous moon phase* is when there is a greater *uptake of nutrients* from the soil, and swelling of fruits. *Disseminating moon *is an excellent time for *seed setting and ripening*. *Balsamic phase* is the best time for destroying weeds, pruning trees, and all *preparation for the next cycle*.

It is important to note that you should not do any gardening task at the exact time of a phase. Wait a few hours. Each of the exact phase positions marks a *critical time* as the moon makes a shift from one phase to the next.

Because the Sun stays in a sign for a full month there are some months that are better for certain gardening tasks than others. Interfacing the Sun cycle and the Moon's cycle takes a little skill but is not 1 difficult once you apply the logic.

If the Sun is in a 'fertile' sign for a month, then you should take advantage of that month to do some gardening - naturally the best results occur when the Moon is also is a fertile sign and the correct phase with the Sun. The best days for doing specific tasks will depend on the Moon's sign. To synthesize the phase with the sign is important in planting. There is no point in planting at the correct phase, if the Moon is in an incompatible sign - one which might damage or inhibit growth.

Remember the Sun stays in a sign for approximately a month, the Moon passes through all 12 signs in a month, so stays in a sign for approximately 2 and a half days. A new moon always occurs when the Sun and Moon are in the same sign. A full moon occurs when the Moon is in the opposite sign to the Sun.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2017)

So full moon it will be for me, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

I like to try and plant beans when the moon is a waxing crescent....some will go down when its a waxing gibbous, but the other phases I avoid


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

I like this site too, http://www.gardeningbythemoon.com/medicinalherbs.html


----------



## green217 (Jan 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> He definitely made a name for himself. That's why I asked because I was kinda surprised he is east coast. Not saying east coast doesn't have awesome growers but west coast always seems to be where the majority of breeder come from so it was surprising to find that out.


true, it's been legal out that way for a bit, they were smart and cashed in first. But my "bible belt" state is going to take a while I'm afraid. I used DC seed exchange when ordering Doc's gear I'm so used to ordering over seas it is nice to get my beans in 2 days. I wanted to go US for a while but just been going with Breeders Boutique for a minute now. They have some nice genetics and prices are more than fair especially if you catch them on their 50% off sale. I was going to get some Sin City gear but all the hermies people were getting scared me off, and the prices. Hard for me to drop $100 or close to it when I can find good genetics for around $50 or less.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

http://herb.co/2016/02/29/how-the-moon-can-influence-your-grow/

"Seeds sown just before or around the full moon have a higher rate and speed of germination than those sown at the new moon because seeds are able to absorb more water at the full moon. Studies show a difference in yield by up to 45% for crops sown in the corresponding phase and sign of the moon."


----------



## green217 (Jan 12, 2017)

I try to harvest outside at the harvest moon. But I've never planted according to it. Interesting point about the gravity being stronger and making the plant work harder, thus making it more vigorous. If that's the case I may drop some on the next lunar high tide. Am I right about gravity being stronger and effecting growth?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2017)

green217 said:


> Am I right about gravity being stronger and effecting growth?


Its one of the reasons our forefathers and their forefathers planted by the moon, its been like that for I would say 1000's of years. Yes it has an affect


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

Whipping up a batch of 30 ppm colloidal silver. Turns out s1 aren't likely to be an exact replica of mom. Very close but its the same genetics realigned so grandparent and parent traits are likely to come out unless the genetics are really stable or at least that's the way I broke down what I read about it. Some breeders make s1 seeds just to check stability of f1 strains for further breeding I believe they were explaining. It's hard to find good info that a moron like myself can understand lol.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 13, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Whipping up a batch of 30 ppm colloidal silver. Turns out s1 aren't likely to be an exact replica of mom. Very close but its the same genetics realigned so grandparent and parent traits are likely to come out unless the genetics are really stable or at least that's the way I broke down what I read about it. Some breeders make s1 seeds just to check stability of f1 strains for further breeding I believe they were explaining. It's hard to find good info that a moron like myself can understand lol.


Me dumb too, but me think you right


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Me dumb too, but me think you right


Yeah idk for sur either but I believe a seed is going to give multiple phenos unless it is super stable. Even then it's probably still got 2 phenos


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

I dropped a few about a week ago. 2 tprs damped off, they germinated just fine. I fucked them up pushing them in RR's. sucks balls! Don't think I will use the RR,s anymore for seeds, just clones


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

green217 said:


> I dropped a few about a week ago. 2 tprs damped off, they germinated just fine. I fucked them up pushing them in RR's. sucks balls! Don't think I will use the RR,s anymore for seeds, just clones


I use peat pellets as of now. Some folks hate them but I have had 0 problems with them. My buddy old man used to grow off rock wool till harvest. I always thought that was a bit to expensive and a bitch. He was good at it tho. I guess years of practice.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 13, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I use peat pellets as of now. Some folks hate them but I have had 0 problems with them. My buddy old man used to grow off rock wool till harvest. I always thought that was a bit to expensive and a bitch. He was good at it tho. I guess years of practice.


Check out @floraflex on IG. Them and others on their page kill the Rockwool grows. My first hydro grow was in Rockwool, fairly easy imo, just a bit expensive at first to setup.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

Got my replacements for the double bucks and orange glue and my 97bm x purp northern lights#5. Is the blackcherry dojo f3 a old strain? I can't find any info. Saw a pic on ig and it looked like a fat beefy purpled up cola.


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I use peat pellets as of now. Some folks hate them but I have had 0 problems with them. My buddy old man used to grow off rock wool till harvest. I always thought that was a bit to expensive and a bitch. He was good at it tho. I guess years of practice.


yeah most rock wool is hydro though right? Haven't really heard of hand watering it. I am sticking to soil for now.
One of the 2 tpr's that I thought I killed is still alive. I repositioned it and stuck a little of the living part that wasn't crimped into the hole in the RR and it's still perked up and going. Maybe it will pull through


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

green217 said:


> yeah most rock wool is hydro though right? Haven't really heard of hand watering it. I am sticking to soil for now.
> One of the 2 tpr's that I thought I killed is still alive. I repositioned it and stuck a little of the living part that wasn't crimped into the hole in the RR and it's still perked up and going. Maybe it will pull through


Yes sir rock wool is hydro generally. You could Hand water but it's a bitch and needs to be done a few times a day I believe with rock wool cubes. My buddies dad had them on an ebb and flow table.

If it perked back up u should be alright. They are surprisingly hard to kill. I've had my brother see a few plants and tell me my gardens dead lmao. Wilt ass plants in veg will usually come back. You do not want them to ever go wilty in flower. It stresses the shit out of them.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks like Dr Seuss was in my veg lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2017)

I drop mine straight into cups with promix nothing fancy. 99% of the time no issues, but in my opinion its farming so every seed doesnt always pop all of the time. Have a look at what cannabisnerd uses if you want to go the ebb and flow or hydro route; he has a solid setup! You'll have to see his shit on IG now since he doesnt come here any more


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yes sir rock wool is hydro generally. You could Hand water but it's a bitch and needs to be done a few times a day I believe with rock wool cubes. My buddies dad had them on an ebb and flow table.
> 
> If it perked back up u should be alright. They are surprisingly hard to kill. I've had my brother see a few plants and tell me my gardens dead lmao. Wilt ass plants in veg will usually come back. You do not want them to ever go wilty in flower. It stresses the shit out of them.


yeah they are hard to kill, i've had an ac go out and open room and everything is dry and wilted, water them and, bam, back to normal.


Vnsmkr said:


> I drop mine straight into cups with promix nothing fancy. 99% of the time no issues, but in my opinion its farming so every seed doesnt always pop all of the time. Have a look at what cannabisnerd uses if you want to go the ebb and flow or hydro route; he has a solid setup! You'll have to see his shit on IG now since he doesnt come here any more


I got to get on IG more. Sounds like a lot of growers and seeds can be found there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2017)

Blackcherry Dojo was a freebie last year but its been used for a while I think. I know Worm was growing it way back. @bigworm6969 whats the background on her?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

green217 said:


> yeah they are hard to kill, i've had an ac go out and open room and everything is dry and wilted, water them and, bam, back to normal.
> 
> I got to get on IG more. Sounds like a lot of growers and seeds can be found there


IG is cool but it's a bitch. I just learned swiping left bring up messages. I've had ig for a few months now lmao. I'm a technological T Rex. I hate the way this world is going but then again if I never joined riu I woulda never met a bunch of great dudes that are all have one common interests.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Blackcherry Dojo was a freebie last year but its been used for a while. I know Worm was growing it back before he started vending beans


Yeah they are labeled as f3 so there is some work done on them. I'm guessing stabilization of color and flavor.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I drop mine straight into cups with promix nothing fancy. 99% of the time no issues, but in my opinion its farming so every seed doesnt always pop all of the time. Have a look at what cannabisnerd uses if you want to go the ebb and flow or hydro route; he has a solid setup! You'll have to see his shit on IG now since he doesnt come here any more


Promix is my shit. You can get that out ur way?


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

I got one more bag of sunshine 4 and im out. Local hydro store closed, so im going to have to find something at home depot, lowes, or a garden center.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

green217 said:


> I got one more bag of sunshine 4 and im out. Local hydro store closed, so im going to have to find something at home depot, lowes, or a garden center.


I use promix from home Depot. I dunno where ur located but here in Illinois most home depots or menards carry 4 cu. Ft. Bags of promix orange label. It's basically peat and vermiculite. Works great for me plus it's like 13 bucks a bale.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah the promix here is local blend. They probably put that label on it because thats what sells overseas . Its basically same thing as whats there (peat with some constituents, no perlite or vermiculite though, just really lite mix)


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I use promix from home Depot. I dunno where ur located but here in Illinois most home depots or menards carry 4 cu. Ft. Bags of promix orange label. It's basically peat and vermiculite. Works great for me plus it's like 13 bucks a bale.


Going to have to check into that.


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

Got a compost pile going but it takes awhile to be able to use any. Wish I could find some good living soil / compost around for a decent price


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

green217 said:


> Got a compost pile going but it takes awhile to be able to use any. Wish I could find some good living soil / compost around for a decent price


That's a tough one. Making ur own is the only guarantee of living soil imo.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah I was about to say, make your own...theunconventionalfarmer.com has some good info


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I was about to say, make your own...theunconventionalfarmer.com has some good info


Been considering starting a worm bin. They look to be great soil makers


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

green217 said:


> Been considering starting a worm bin. They look to be great soil makers


I like worms! Especially big worms! Lmfao. Anyways Worms are the shizzy. My compost outside my door has mad worms when spring hits threw summer but I feed the little rascals. I hate stirring it cause I don't wanna hurt my fellow verms but it's part of the system. They don't mind too much.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 13, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I like worms! Especially big worms! Lmfao. Anyways Worms are the shizzy. My compost outside my door has mad worms when spring hits threw summer but I feed the little rascals. I hate stirring it cause I don't wanna hurt my fellow verms but it's part of the system. They don't mind too much.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3875809


Yous a funny guy!


----------



## green217 (Jan 13, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I like worms! Especially big worms! Lmfao. Anyways Worms are the shizzy. My compost outside my door has mad worms when spring hits threw summer but I feed the little rascals. I hate stirring it cause I don't wanna hurt my fellow verms but it's part of the system. They don't mind too much.


yeah I noticed quite a few in the compost heap I have. I started it probably in the middle of the summer just a bunch of kitchen scraps green leafy yard stuff. But the worms love it. I just stirred it for the first time because I didn't want to mess with them but they seem to have left. that cold weather we had a few days ago likely drove them away. Been an unusually warm, muggy winter so far though around here. Shorts and flip flops in the middle of January


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 13, 2017)

green217 said:


> yeah I noticed quite a few in the compost heap I have. I started it probably in the middle of the summer just a bunch of kitchen scraps green leafy yard stuff. But the worms love it. I just stirred it for the first time because I didn't want to mess with them but they seem to have left. that cold weather we had a few days ago likely drove them away. Been an unusually warm, muggy winter so far though around here. Shorts and flip flops in the middle of January


That must me nice! It's colder than a witches titty round here, 28 atm. My worms will come home come spring. Home is where the heart is lmfao.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

$13 bale of Promix, $30-$45 from what Ive seen in Sac


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> $13 bale of Promix, $30-$45 from what Ive seen in Sac


Lmao. That's supply and demand for you. I've never seen anyone buying promix beside me when I go. It's not a big seller here. I assume alot more growers out by you be buying tons of promix making the cost go up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao. That's supply and demand for you. I've never seen anyone buying promix beside me when I go. It's not a big seller here. I assume alot more growers out by you be buying tons of promix making the cost go up.


Promix here is a buck for a 20 pound bag


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 14, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Promix here is a buck for a 20 pound bag


That's hilarious, bassman999 will love that! I found a fat ass blunt tip syringe needle in the bag I used yesterday lmfao. I use alot of composted manure for mushrooms and I find all kinda shit in those bags....cig buts, glass, metal wire, rubber glove bits like wtf is going on up at the composted manure factory lmao. As long as it works and stays 1.39 for 2 cu ft I'm buying that shit.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 14, 2017)

@Bbcchance is your turtle related to the slowskys?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 14, 2017)

Black cherry dojo f3 should be purple asf, he used Jaws Black cherry soda and TGA double purple doja. I'm not sure if he selected them for anything more than color.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> @Bbcchance is your turtle related to the slowskys?


Never seen that before, cool commercial what the fast?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That's hilarious, bassman999 will love that! I found a fat ass blunt tip syringe needle in the bag I used yesterday lmfao. I use alot of composted manure for mushrooms and I find all kinda shit in those bags....cig buts, glass, metal wire, rubber glove bits like wtf is going on up at the composted manure factory lmao. As long as it works and stays 1.39 for 2 cu ft I'm buying that shit.


yeah I dont EVER see shit like that in MY promix bags


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao. That's supply and demand for you. I've never seen anyone buying promix beside me when I go. It's not a big seller here. I assume alot more growers out by you be buying tons of promix making the cost go up.


Even the 2.2 size i even still $20+
I bought some new (to me) 420 Blend brand and Ill see what that does for sedlings
2.0ft for $13.99


----------



## green217 (Jan 14, 2017)

I believe I saw some at my local home depot before, maybe even Wal-Mart? I remember questioning if it was the same stuff everyone uses on cannbis


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 14, 2017)

green217 said:


> I believe I saw some at my local home depot before, maybe even Wal-Mart? I remember questioning if it was the same stuff everyone uses on cannbis


That was probably it. Mine look like this. There are a few different grades they make. This one's the cheapest I believe.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyone know of these guys. I'm guessing this is a cookie cross with a name like biscotti.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That was probably it. Mine look like this. There are a few different grades they make. This one's the cheapest I believe.


I cant find that one anywhere


----------



## green217 (Jan 14, 2017)

yeah i've studied up on them a bit now, via google. jrock does that bag say bx, hp, or something similar? I didn't see anything on it like that in the pic


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 14, 2017)

According to home depot promix orange is made for them specially just not in the same packaging so it's considered generic.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> According to home depot promix orange is made for them specially just not in the same packaging so it's considered generic.


Ok, because Home Depot locally doesnt stock it.


----------



## green217 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just went by HD, none there. All they had was Kellog's organic that wasn't miracle grow or similar. Going to check lowes and wally world


----------



## green217 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just curious do the big box stores carry Can Filters in legal states? I order mine through HD, they got the best price for what i get


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Ok, because Home Depot locally doesnt stock it.


I'm guessing it's a regional thing.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'm guessing it's a regional thing.


Too much competition here I suppose.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 14, 2017)

green217 said:


> Just curious do the big box stores carry Can Filters in legal states? I order mine through HD, they got the best price for what i get


I just started seing home depot stocking grow equipment online. Carbon filters, lights and ballasts, tents, all the shit one would need lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Too much competition here I suppose.


That's my guess. Cali is pricey as fuck imo. I remember when I used to go to breakfast at rose cafe the prices would floor me. Like 15 bucks for a plate that would cost me 8 in Illinois. Damn good food tho and fine ass server stoner milfs!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That's my guess. Cali is pricey as fuck imo. I remember when I used to go to breakfast at rose cafe the prices would floor me. Like 15 bucks for a plate that would cost me 8 in Illinois. Damn good food tho and fine ass server stoner milfs!


Yeah prices here are fucked, but we do have summer girls


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That's my guess. Cali is pricey as fuck imo. I remember when I used to go to breakfast at rose cafe the prices would floor me. Like 15 bucks for a plate that would cost me 8 in Illinois. Damn good food tho and fine ass server stoner milfs!


Thats how I feel when I go anywhere but here jrock. Must be cheap as fuck here, oh yeah it is


----------



## green217 (Jan 14, 2017)

@Vnsmkr how do I view Jah Earth Collective's inventory? Just get on IG and search? I've looked for the website on few occasions but it's never up


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 14, 2017)

green217 said:


> @Vnsmkr how do I view Jah Earth Collective's inventory? Just get on IG and search? I've looked for the website on few occasions but it's never up


Hit them up in the DM on IG.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

I wanna smoke a joint with this dude. I bet he has some awesome party stories.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

I really like his motto at the end. You look after your mates and your mates will always look after of you. Dude so chill and modest about it, Tru stoner attitude!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I wanna smoke a joint with this dude. I bet he has some awesome party stories.


Crazy dude for sure, I think he would be cool to smoke with


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'm guessing it's a regional thing.


Home depot here has a whole hydro/organic section. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

LMAO


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Home depot here has a whole hydro/organic section.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That doesn't shock me lol. Them and menards are always first to jump on board trendy shit. I'll admit if I could just go to home depot and grab tents and fans and what not cheap I would. I'd just pay cash so no address is left on their system. I wouldn't trust the employee's mostly.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO


What's so funny lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> What's so funny lol


Couple bowls in, damn near everything


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

I made some bread today. Shits fucking bomb, nice and soft and moist. Breads always a fickle bitch for me. Sometime she plays well and other times my bread sucks. Today was a winning day for bread!


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I made some bread today. Shits fucking bomb, nice and soft and moist. Breads always a fickle bitch for me. Sometime she plays well and other times my bread sucks. Today was a winning day for bread!


I don't even try for bread anymore, I've made enough bricks in my day, I can make damn near anything else, just never could handle baking anything but brie, and that's hard to mess up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> What's so funny lol


Aussie mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I made some bread today. Shits fucking bomb, nice and soft and moist. Breads always a fickle bitch for me. Sometime she plays well and other times my bread sucks. Today was a winning day for bread!


Thats the only thing the French left here thats worth talking about, their bread culture....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

you know the first thing he did was light the cone up before he ran outside in his drawers lmao


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aussie mate


I figured u would like that. I bet behind that 8 ft fence he has some killer cannabis growing. I wish daniel was my neighbor mate eh! Lmao "don't try to be a hero mate" it's so funny I love this dude.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I don't even try for bread anymore, I've made enough bricks in my day, I can make damn near anything else, just never could handle baking anything but brie, and that's hard to mess up


I'm determined lol. Breads always been a bitch and a mess especially without a kitchen aid mixer fml. I was kneading that shit for 10 minutes brother. Then another 3 minutes per loaf after the first rise.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That doesn't shock me lol. Them and menards are always first to jump on board trendy shit. I'll admit if I could just go to home depot and grab tents and fans and what not cheap I would. I'd just pay cash so no address is left on their system. I wouldn't trust the employee's mostly.


Home and Hydro Depot?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I made some bread today. Shits fucking bomb, nice and soft and moist. Breads always a fickle bitch for me. Sometime she plays well and other times my bread sucks. Today was a winning day for bread!


Bread machine or oven?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Bread machine or oven?


I'm a oven kinda guy. Gas and electric. I have used both and they are so different. I prefer electric for cooking and mushroom cultivation lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

I wish I was your neighbor, but you lived in Nam. You're in the wrong fucking country!! LMAO


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'm a oven kinda guy. Gas and electric. I have used both and they are so different. I prefer electric for cooking and mushroom cultivation lmao.


I made zucchini bread once like 20 yrs ago...damn thats a long time!
Ok I need to start baking again, but healthy shit now and not just cookies haha


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I wish I was your neighbor, but you lived in Nam. You're in the wrong fucking country!! LMAO


Yeah I'd be a awesome neighbor not to toot my own horn or nothing lol. I just hope we go legal in Illinois in like 5 years. I'll be on way more on top of my grow game and genetics at that point which puts me ahead of the pack. Everyone wants to ride waves without putting in the years of work before hand. Gotta sweep them floors before you make the boss chair!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I made zucchini bread once like 20 yrs ago...damn thats a long time!
> Ok I need to start baking again, but healthy shit now and not just cookies haha


Zucchini breads the shit my alcoholic mom used to make it. Smear some real butter on that warm zucchini bread it rocks the house son. I still make that shit. My Ma is in the hospital for alcohol related seizures atm so no zucchini bread from her lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I'd be a awesome neighbor not to toot my own horn or nothing lol. I just hope we go legal in Illinois in like 5 years. I'll be on way more on top of my grow game and genetics at that point which puts me ahead of the pack. Everyone wants to ride waves without putting in the years of work before hand. Gotta sweep them floors before you make the boss chair!


If you do more than smoke your own bud legalizing will kill your profits and bring new anti mmj driving laws and other undesirable shit.
Thats what is happening in Cali already


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Zucchini breads the shit my alcoholic mom used to make it. Smear some real butter on that warm zucchini bread it rocks the house son. I still make that shit. My Ma is in the hospital for alcohol related seizures atm so no zucchini bread from her lol


Sorry bout mom, but glad you have had and appreciate the z-bread.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> If you do ore than smoke your own bud legalizing will kill your profits and bring new anti mmj driving laws and other undesirable shit.
> Thats what is happening in Cali already


That's very true. I have no profits lmao I make 2 a zip. I stay alive next to guys who push "loud" for 400 a zip. "Loud" is like "pajamas" imo. If ur over 18 and have no children u shouldn't be saying loud or pajamas. If you have kids that's different!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> If you do more than smoke your own bud legalizing will kill your profits and bring new anti mmj driving laws and other undesirable shit.
> Thats what is happening in Cali already


Oh yeah that AUMA mmr blah blah blah whatever the fuck it was, was just a smokescreen for shit to start


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That's very true. I have no profits lmao I make 2 a zip. I stay alive next to guys who push "loud" for 400 a zip. "Loud" is like "pajamas" imo. If ur over 18 and have no children u shouldn't be saying loud or pajamas. If you have kids that's different!


$200 isnt reality here in Cali anymore, try $80 for outdoor, and $100- $150 for indoor lol, $200 an ounce if you sell to high school or rich college kids maybe.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That's very true. I have no profits lmao I make 2 a zip. I stay alive next to guys who push "loud" for 400 a zip. "Loud" is like "pajamas" imo. If ur over 18 and have no children u shouldn't be saying loud or pajamas. If you have kids that's different!


I like when someone says I got that loud, and I ask what kind, and they say LOUD louder


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh yeah that AUMA mmr blah blah blah whatever the fuck it was, was just a smokescreen for shit to start


The Govt doesnt do shit for us, always a smokescreen dude.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I like when someone says I got that loud, and I ask what kind, and they say LOUD louder


Just say it stinks FFS lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I like when someone says I got that loud, and I ask what kind, and they say LOUD louder


I like to hear when some one has that loud that can't be found anywhere. Then my homies show out mine and it sells out long before the competition. Mass production indoor is one thing but quality cared for indoor is a whole different game. I wanna someday enter in indoor breeder cups. That would be tits even if I scored last lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I like to hear when some one has that loud that can't be found anywhere. Then my homies show out mine and it sells out long before the competition. Mass production indoor is one thing but quality cared for indoor is a whole different game. I wanna someday enter in indoor breeder cups. That would be tits even if I scored last lol


Until that happens all the indoor growers could just get together for big ass smoke outside and hand out the grand prize high 5 to the agreed winner....(stoner ideas)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

Hope your mom heals up bro. Yep gov'ts. suck, no doubt about that one. I dont hide shit from my kids, I dont have any bongs and shit out, but they see me smoking flowers and hash. My oldest asked me a couple days ago why what dad smokes doesnt look or smell bad (she said it) like the shit the neighbors smoke. I said because that stuff is bad for you honey and this is dad's medicine, its not bad.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I like to hear when some one has that loud that can't be found anywhere. Then my homies show out mine and it sells out long before the competition. Mass production indoor is one thing but quality cared for indoor is a whole different game. I wanna someday enter in indoor breeder cups. That would be tits even if I scored last lol


Heard that the winners have more terpnenes and trpenoids. Since all the entries are high THC thats not the stand out.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hope your mom heals up bro. Yep gov'ts. suck, no doubt about that one. I dont hide shit from my kids, I dont have any bongs and shit out, but they see me smoking flowers and hash. My oldest asked me a couple days ago why what dad smokes doesnt look or smell bad (she said it) like the shit the neighbors smoke. I said because that stuff is bad for you honey and this is dad's medicine, its not bad.


Right cigs stink like ass and to think I used to smoke


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah me too. I smoked until the oldest was born. Cant stand the smell of it now and tastes like what I imagine a shit patty would taste like


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hope your mom heals up bro. Yep gov'ts. suck, no doubt about that one. I dont hide shit from my kids, I dont have any bongs and shit out, but they see me smoking flowers and hash. My oldest asked me a couple days ago why what dad smokes doesnt look or smell bad (she said it) like the shit the neighbors smoke. I said because that stuff is bad for you honey and this is dad's medicine, its not bad.


Who knows she just like my old man only worse. She slams vodka like I did when I was 19 fucking life up like a champ only she goes all day. The way I told my brother was I have to focus on my breeding and growing to be where I want years come. I've dealt with that bs my whole life. Alcohol is in my dna I was the son of alcoholics same as my brother. I'm the only one out our family that can drink beer without hard liquor. I guess I'm special lmao. 

Yours kids will probably be way more perceptive brought up without most american values. Do your kids have cell phones?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Who knows she just like my old man only worse. She slams vodka like I did when I was 19 fucking life up like a champ only she goes all day. The way I told my brother was I have to focus on my breeding and growing to be where I want years come. I've dealt with that bs my whole life. Alcohol is in my dna I was the son of alcoholics same as my brother. I'm the only one out our family that can drink beer without hard liquor. I guess I'm special lmao.
> 
> Yours kids will probably be way more perceptive brought up without most american values. Do your kids have cell phones?


American values lol a contradiction in terms really


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

I ask because seems like 5 yrs old and u got a cell phone here. I didn't have one till 16 and I paid for that shit selling buds at school lmao


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess ain't much changed since then lmfao


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I ask because seems like 5 yrs old and u got a cell phone here. I didn't have one till 16 and I paid for that shit selling buds at school lmao


I got my cell phone at 19 working as a custodian for the school district.
One of those Night at the Roxberry brick ones from radio Shack.
I bought my own clothes at 14 and paid rent lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I got my cell phone at 19 working as a custodian for the school district.
> One of those Night at the Roxberry brick ones from radio Shack.
> I bought my own clothes at 14 and paid rent lol


Right seems like 6 yrs old u got ur own ipad with WiFi and a phone to keep up with the homies. I wish I had a pedometer on my bicycle. I rode that shit everywhere. We called them our horses.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

No my kids do not have cell phones lol. They have a small tablet they share for youtube and a few kids games (in the house), but thats the extent of it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> American values lol a contradiction in terms really


corporate "values" more like.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Right seems like 6 yrs old u got ur own ipad with WiFi and a phone to keep up with the homies. I wish I had a pedometer on my bicycle. I rode that shit everywhere. We called them our horses.


My kids bikes didnt even get tire wear.
I went through shoe bottoms and tires like monthly.
I was always outside doing something active.
I was 6'1" as a freshman in HS and weighed 135 lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> No my kids do not have cell phones lol. They have a small tablet they share for youtube and a few kids games (in the house), but thats the extent of it.


My oldest daughter (20) has a fulltime job as store manager at a sandwich shop and is a fulltime student, and now she buys herself everything she always wanted lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> My oldest daughter (20) has a fulltime job as store manager at a sandwich shop and is a fulltime student, and now she buys herself everything she always wanted lol


Lol, nice. if only a store manager job would buy the toys I like haha. Granted I like working from home. Fuck customer service and talking to people bs. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, nice. if only a store manager job would buy the toys I like haha. Granted I like working from home. Fuck customer service and talking to people bs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


She is stingy though lol.
But she bought her bf like 20 things for xmas go figure.
I almost cant remember that age now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> She is stingy though lol.
> But she bought her bf like 20 things for xmas go figure.
> I almost cant remember that age now


At 20 I was drinking 7 days a week. I don't remember much from then, but I know I was partying it up, the wrong way lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

Haha yeah that's me too. But I was making a good bit more than a day job a 20... Also in the wrong way. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> At 20 I was drinking 7 days a week. I don't remember much from then, but I know I was partying it up, the wrong way lol





kmog33 said:


> Haha yeah that's me too. But I was making a good bit more than a day job a 20... Also in the wrong way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hopefully she gets where she wants to be without compromise.
Just glad I dissuaded her from military


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Hopefully she gets where she wants to be without compromise.
> Just glad I dissuaded her from military


Compromise is a good thing to know how to do as a man. The Women I know never seem to have learned that one. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Compromise is a good thing to know how to do as a man. The Women I know never seem to have learned that one. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Right?


----------



## green217 (Jan 15, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That doesn't shock me lol. Them and menards are always first to jump on board trendy shit. I'll admit if I could just go to home depot and grab tents and fans and what not cheap I would. I'd just pay cash so no address is left on their system. I wouldn't trust the employee's mostly.


yeah i feel a little sketchy going in a getting Can carbon filters. Definitely not something people around here are buying much, in fact as far as i know now one even carries them anymore


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 17, 2017)

Got in the testers for @LandAndHeir in the mail today. Thanks again for the opportunity to run these! They are some solid crosses! I think naraka will be first to be dropped.


----------



## LandAndHeir (Jan 18, 2017)

He'll yea man thanks so much for helping


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 18, 2017)

LandAndHeir said:


> He'll yea man thanks so much for helping


Hell I'm always happy to help a fellow farmer. I actually dropped 10 of those naraka to soak just a few hours ago. So in a few months I'll have some results for you. Is purgatory from tga or is that one of your own creations?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 19, 2017)

@WindyCityKush this is my tat gear. Nothing special at all but it gets the job done way better than old homemade guns I'd make. The gun with the barrel on is my main gun as of now. I need a better power source and wouldn't mind a handmade gun with hand wrapped coils and shit. A shader/liner is always what I like. Having a liner and a shader is a bitch imo. Some dudes as u know use both a liner and a shader. That's what the other 2 guns in my case are but they are amazon/japanese mass made guns of low quality. I still done tattoos with them tho and they work fine once u tune them in. I like a well balanced gun cause that shit gets heavy in the hand after a short minute.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> @WindyCityKush this is my tat gear. Nothing special at all but it gets the job done way better than old homemade guns I'd make. The gun with the barrel on is my main gun as of now. I need a better power source and wouldn't mind a handmade gun with hand wrapped coils and shit. A shader/liner is always what I like. Having a liner and a shader is a bitch imo. Some dudes as u know use both a liner and a shader. That's what the other 2 guns in my case are but they are amazon/japanese mass made guns of low quality. I still done tattoos with them tho and they work fine once u tune them in. I like a well balanced gun cause that shit gets heavy in the hand after a short minute.


My brother is great at tattooing, he can free hand and use templates.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 19, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> My brother is great at tattooing, he can free hand and use templates.


I'm what he would refer to as a scratcher lmao. I just fuck around kinda. I done a few tattoos for some close friends and a bunch on myself. I wish I was better at art and drawing buy I suck so I stick to simple shit lol. 

Does your bro work out of a shop?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'm what he would refer to as a scratcher lmao. I just fuck around kinda. I done a few tattoos for some close friends and a bunch on myself. I wish I was better at art and drawing buy I suck so I stick to simple shit lol.
> 
> Does your bro work out of a shop?


These are my boys here. I came here clean skinned, but certainly couldnt be called that now sleeved up on one side of my body, and have random tats all over. Danis & Ansone have done all of mine. Check them out....http://www.saigonink.net/en/


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> These are my boys here. I came here clean skinned, but certainly couldnt be called that now sleeved up on one side of my body. Danis & Ansone have done all of mine. Check them out....http://www.saigonink.net/en/


The work out where u are is sick as fuck, that owl on the front page is sick I want one someday like that. I have a bunch of military friends that were stationed in Japan. They all got killer ass ink while out there. Cost a bit but damn it was worth every penny they spent.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Only person I know who didn't get tatted in Japan was my brother lmfao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> The work out where u are is sick as fuck, that owl on the front page is sick I want one someday like that. I have a bunch of military friends that were stationed in Japan. They all got killer ass ink while out there. Cost a bit but damn it was worth every penny they spent.


Yeah they do such high volume of work at the shops here if you are good, you end up being fucking great with so much practice. Price wise my arm and leg sleeves wouldve hit the 4-5k range over there I think, cost me ~1k for everything here. My right arm is full color, leg sleeve is black and all the rest are black as well


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'm what he would refer to as a scratcher lmao. I just fuck around kinda. I done a few tattoos for some close friends and a bunch on myself. I wish I was better at art and drawing buy I suck so I stick to simple shit lol.
> 
> Does your bro work out of a shop?


My brother was always a great artist even as a kid.
Me on the other hand can barely draw stick figures.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah they do such high volume of work at the shops here if you are good, you end up being fucking great with so much practice. Price wise my arm and leg sleeves wouldve hit the 4-5k range over there I think, cost me ~1k for everything here. My right arm is full color, leg sleeve is black and all the rest are black as well


I went color on my legs and back. The rest is all black and white. More less all my professional tattoos where done in color all the rest is some chicago ghetto tattoo house style shit and my own work. Not bad overall lmfao. That's not bad pricing for the amount of work you got done. Pretty reasonable I'd say!


bassman999 said:


> My brother was always a great artist even as a kid.
> Me on the other hand can barely draw stick figures.


I can draw simple shits. No 3d or magical shading work. I only do letters and numbers but that's how most start out. I'm still pretty young I guess so I got time to learn. I wanna open a tat shop later to help with legitimate money and such. Hire artists to work their own booths.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 19, 2017)

I do outlines too but that's simple kinda like tracing only on skin.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2017)

I started with black and grey pieces on arms and 1 leg and that grew to one arm sleeved in color and the other leg sleeved in black and grey. I got all of mine done here except for a yant written in Cambodian script which was done in Cambodia and one from this old Swedish fucker here who I wouldnt let touch me again; that was my last tattoo prolly 4 years ago and its fading already whereas the professionally done arms are still looking great minimal fading.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 20, 2017)

I believe we have the same machine. I have 2 , my gf wants to practice as well. I have a lot more practicing to do before I can get over the nervousness of working on someone else. I have mid terms this week or else I'd have some some more work on my sleeve this week. The one thing I noticed about buying the Amazon guns is the inks are shitty as fuck. I bought a separate black that is awesome but now I need the primary colors from a better source. I'm not an artist by any means. Im also what you would call a scratcher lol 
Any helpful links on tuning one of these shitty guns?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 20, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I believe we have the same machine. I have 2 , my gf wants to practice as well. I have a lot more practicing to do before I can get over the nervousness of working on someone else. I have mid terms this week or else I'd have some some more work on my sleeve this week. The one thing I noticed about buying the Amazon guns is the inks are shitty as fuck. I bought a separate black that is awesome but now I need the primary colors from a better source. I'm not an artist by any means. Im also what you would call a scratcher lol
> Any helpful links on tuning one of these shitty guns?


Yeah the inks are kinda shitty. They work but it's a few coats lol. 
I used this guys videos since he is covered in tats and he does them from his house. He gives u simple ways to tune up your guns.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 20, 2017)

This is the dime and nickel setup I was talking about. He goes over it well.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks jrock. I just got out of court so I will check it out when I get home. I Go back next month and hopefully the state continues to take their sweet ass time turning over evidence. Lawyer is still optimistic about getting one case dismissed so there's that.
Do you have any ideas on how I can fill in spaces in my sleeve?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 20, 2017)

I always wanted a full sleeve brick wall covered in graffiti, tat full sleeve in new school style art, outline in vibrant colors instead of black, fill in space with wall.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 20, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Thanks jrock. I just got out of court so I will check it out when I get home. I Go back next month and hopefully the state continues to take their sweet ass time turning over evidence. Lawyer is still optimistic about getting one case dismissed so there's that.
> Do you have any ideas on how I can fill in spaces in my sleeve?


Well at least your headed home so that's a good sign right off the bat! When u don't leave that courtroom is when I'm told it starts to not look good so ur doing well.

Filling in between sleeves is a difficult task. I see alot of random shit in between most or some folks go with a kinda tribal type random design to tie random tattoos together. I'm in the same boat kinda. I have random ass tattoos and try to think wtf am I gonna do to tie these shits together. I might just go with a shit ton more random small tattoos to fill in my arms. 

That's funny you talk about shaking when tatting someone else. Even tatting myself I shake. That takes alot of practice to stop that shit, I'm not there yet. Sometimes I just set the gun down and chill for a minute or 10. The heavy gun really puts a working in on the hand. It's like writing with a 2 lb top heavy pencil! After a hr of tattooing my hand is cramping and tired. That's why these tattoos guys spend big money on fancy chairs and arm rests so they are always in a good comfy position when working.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 20, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I always wanted a full sleeve brick wall covered in graffiti, tat full sleeve in new school style art, outline in vibrant colors instead of black, fill in space with wall.


That's a pretty clever tattoo idea. I like the brick wall to fill in the empty space as you could make each brick a little different like they are naturally. Then u could always go over the bricks in black to tag ur brick sleeve again with another tat lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> This is the dime and nickel setup I was talking about. He goes over it well.


My bro has pro guns now, but remember when he was in teens an he stole all the bic pens cassette players and DC power supplies, oh and guitar strings lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 20, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> My bro has pro guns now, but remember when he was in teens an he stole all the bic pens cassette players and DC power supplies, oh and guitar strings lol


My guitar string tattoos have long faded away. Talk about a pain full bloody tattoo lmao. That was just my shitty gun tho. I've seen homemade jailhouse guns that look and function really well for being homemade. Some of those prison made tattoos are amazing considering the materials used and there usually done with a single needle style gun....most tattoos are outlined with a 9 round which is 9 needles in a circle.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 20, 2017)

@WindyCityKush here is a little needle chart with what tube sizes to use. It's kinda helpful. Alot of dudes shade and line with the same size needles. I like to shade and line with 9 rounds. You can practice on oranges and pigs ears is the closest you can get to human skin to practice. I have done oranges but never tried the pig ears.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> My guitar string tattoos have long faded away. Talk about a pain full bloody tattoo lmao. That was just my shitty gun tho. I've seen homemade jailhouse guns that look and function really well for being homemade. Some of those prison made tattoos are amazing considering the materials used and there usually done with a single needle style gun....most tattoos are outlined with a 9 round which is 9 needles in a circle.


Those were his early tats, and yeah I heard they were painful, he even made a speed controller with variable radio shack power pack

Jail tats with cig ashes or something I think he said


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 20, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> My guitar string tattoos have long faded away. Talk about a pain full bloody tattoo lmao. That was just my shitty gun tho. I've seen homemade jailhouse guns that look and function really well for being homemade. Some of those prison made tattoos are amazing considering the materials used and there usually done with a single needle style gun....most tattoos are outlined with a 9 round which is 9 needles in a circle.


9s is too big. You should be lining with 3-5 RL. If you need thicker lines after, you go over with larger groupings. Trying to dig your way through fresh skin with a 9rl is gonna make people think you're fucked up heavy handed when it's really just you should've prepped the skin. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 20, 2017)

I use 5r myself. Seems to be perfect, although I have used a 7r on myself and it wasn't too bad. Thanks form the chart @jrock420 . 
Since you dropped in @kmog33 , I know you pollen chuck in your garden, what's a good way to pollinate a branch or two without ruining an entire crop. I want to hit a couple plants with Strawberry pollen. Fucker already busted his nut and I'm hoping he didn't ruin the run but in case he didn't, I still want to toss some pollen around. He busted in 18 days!


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 20, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I use 5r myself. Seems to be perfect, although I have used a 7r on myself and it wasn't too bad. Thanks form the chart @jrock420 .
> Since you dropped in @kmog33 , I know you pollen chuck in your garden, what's a good way to pollinate a branch or two without ruining an entire crop. I want to hit a couple plants with Strawberry pollen. Fucker already busted his nut and I'm hoping he didn't ruin the run but in case he didn't, I still want to toss some pollen around. He busted in 18 days!


5rl is a solid liner. 3s are more for fine line work and portraits. I have experimented with just about everything. My whole leg piece was done with a 15f then added tiny bits with a 1rl. That was a bitch and a half in that order haha. 

For the pollen you can separate the male as its opening and put it over a black piece of paper or plastic or a mirror. Grab a qtip and roll it in the pollen that falls and touch the bottom few bugs that you want to pollenate with the qtip. I would wait until you're 2-3 weeks in 12/12 to pollenate to be sure you get prime viable beans.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 20, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Those were his early tats, and yeah I heard they were painful, he even made a speed controller with variable radio shack power pack
> 
> Jail tats with cig ashes or something I think he said


Generally melted chess pieces or graphite from pencils lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Generally melted chess pieces or graphite from pencils lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


How long have u been doing tattoos


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Generally melted chess pieces or graphite from pencils lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Soot from underneath metal jail bunks. They used to use them as grills back in the day, so plenty of black soot under there, mixed with a drop of VO5 shampoo and a drop of alcohol , some prefer to add toothpaste to the mix as a thickening agent , I usually don't.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 20, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> How long have u been doing tattoos


I used to do tattoos. For 7ish years. Built machines as well.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I used to do tattoos. For 7ish years. Built machines as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Right on, I'm always open to experienced advice. I'm gonna go with a 3 or 5 next time and see how it turns out. Thanks for your input brother! Now me and windy will have questions lmao.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 20, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Right on, I'm always open to experienced advice. I'm gonna go with a 3 or 5 next time and see how it turns out. Thanks for your input brother! Now me and windy will have questions lmao.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Do you prefer to have 2 guns liner and shader opposed to the new liner and shader combos? Also what do u think about those rotary guns? I hear they are more smooth to use but I never used one.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Dollar bill one is my favorite lol 
These are my two Amazon guns , with like 14 inks and I bought and extra 100 pc of assorted needles. About 70$ total , not bad for a beginner setup


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 21, 2017)

My very first tattoo was an ankh, it was done with a homemade gun that was powered by 2 D batteries and you had to hold them together in series to make it work, also my first cover-up lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 21, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Dollar bill one is my favorite lol
> These are my two Amazon guns , with like 14 inks and I bought and extra 100 pc of assorted needles. About 70$ total , not bad for a beginner setup
> View attachment 3881427


Damn they really upped them from when I got mine like 2 years ago. Mine are shit compared to those lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

Any orgi updates? @jrock420


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Any orgi updates? @jrock420


Yes sir. These are the 3. They are looking good bro. Super fuzzy stems starting to beef up and take off.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2017)

They look good Jrock


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 21, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> They look good Jrock


Thanks man. I definitely like the way they look as of now. The picture doesn't do justice. They have perfect color and that red stem like some cookie strains. It's a micro of bodhi and tga so it's gonna be fire I'm pretty sure. I'm pretty greatful to have been given them as testers.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 21, 2017)

@Evil-Mobo agent orange will be in stock over at the dank team once they get tga gear in. It's listed under new arrivals


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a Psycho Killer I threw outside because no room in tents to flower her, but she is 5 weeks in today and the buds seem to have stopped forming the days after I put hr outside.
We have maybe 10 hrs a day light so should flower without issue.
Can security camera night vision prevent flowering? She is right below the camera maybe 4 ft down.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2017)

Not sure what security camera night vision throws out? Possible I guess if it seems like the flower halted, though also might have just shocked her pretty good going from indoor to out.
I get light thrown up on my rooftop from a streetlight below just in front of my house and it doesnt fuck with anything.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 21, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yes sir. These are the 3. They are looking good bro. Super fuzzy stems starting to beef up and take off.





Amos Otis said:


> Any orgi updates? @jrock420


Girl orGi end up stacking pretty good. Slow starter though.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not sure what security camera night vision throws out? Possible I guess if it seems like the flower halted, though also might have just shocked her pretty good going from indoor to out.
> I get light thrown up on my rooftop from a streetlight below just in front of my house and it doesnt fuck with anything.


5 weeks into flower and buds are just the size of my daughters pinky nail.
Other plants are full on colas.
I read that IR light wont affect it, but I never had issue outdoor flowering from August to almost April

Could be a weird plant I guess. I put her out because she looked to have the least potential and didnt ever stretch when flowering initiated.
She is slightly stressed by the cold by appearance, but just slightly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Girl orGi end up stacking pretty good. Slow starter though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance the bean got mixed up? That doesn't remotely resemble either my orgi or the goji mom.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Any chance the bean got mixed up? That doesn't remotely resemble either my orgi or the goji mom.


Lol, no chance. No idea what to say about it.s started off looking like jrocks then stopped growing up and is just stacking. I bet it needs a bigger pot. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, no chance. No idea what to say about it.s started off looking like jrocks then stopped growing up and is just stacking. I bet it needs a bigger pot.



If you practice my method just as hard as you can
You're gonna get a reputation as a good lovin' man
And you'll be glad every night
That you treated her right......._ya dig?






_


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> If you practice my method just as hard as you can
> You're gonna get a reputation as a good lovin' man
> And you'll be glad every night
> That you treated her right......._ya dig?
> ...


Hes got some nice footwork


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Hes got some nice footwork


Censors were nazis in those days. The Stones had to change "Let's Spend the Night Together" to 'let's spend 'some time' together for Ed Sullivan, for instance. On Shindig [this clip] they made Roy sing 'kissing' instead of 'loving'. Mr Head ain't singing about his kissing technique. 

Here's an uncensored version, for you cats that can dig it [ and for those that should  ].


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 22, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> @Evil-Mobo agent orange will be in stock over at the dank team once they get tga gear in. It's listed under new arrivals


Thanks bro I will check it out. Sorry for my absence but I am in a new state now had to move sooner than expected


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks bro I will check it out. Sorry for my absence but I am in a new state now had to move sooner than expected


No worries brother. I figured you were on the move with the severe lack of absence lmao. Glad u made it, hopefully all went well!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone know what these are. I'd imagine a landrace crossed to a new age stain but I have no clue or info.


----------



## LandAndHeir (Jan 23, 2017)

Old f1 of 2 landraces crossed to I don't know...temple flo x blueberry or a dj short Thai affie line?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 23, 2017)

LandAndHeir said:


> Old f1 of 2 landraces crossed to I don't know...temple flo x blueberry or a dj short Thai affie line?


The blueberry temple I believe is from bodhi


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Anyone know what these are. I'd imagine a landrace crossed to a new age stain but I have no clue or info.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/strayfox-gardenz-circleofblessings.908272/page-4#post-12808753


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 23, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/strayfox-gardenz-circleofblessings.908272/page-4#post-12808753


Fuck, that sounds like reading a box of dank ass tea! I wonder what the flowering time is. I'm guessing it's a heavy sativa.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck, that sounds like reading a box of dank ass tea! I wonder what the flowering time is. I'm guessing it's a heavy sativa.


I hear Loas and I imagine sativa landrace and 12 weeks+?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 23, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I hear Loas and I imagine sativa landrace and 12 weeks+?


Yeah that's what I'm thinking. Once I move and set up again I'm gonna run a sativa tent for myself. I like sativa but it's gotta be heavy hitters. Really heavy lung compression is what I love!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Anyone know what these are. I'd imagine a landrace crossed to a new age stain but I have no clue or info.


Send me here I'll run em for you and let you know lmao . Cambodian and Laos are the shorter of the 4 between Thai, Viet, Cam, Laos. Viet and Thai tend to go much longer depending on what areas they come from


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I hear Loas and I imagine sativa landrace and 12 weeks+?


10-12 range


----------



## LandAndHeir (Jan 23, 2017)

I can just send u Malawi when it's done homie. U on the family. List now


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

LandAndHeir said:


> I can just send u Malawi when it's done homie. U on the family. List now


Malawi is a racy high right? Would be fun to try after all these hybrids I smoke dont have enough energy to them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

Malawi puts something into any combination that I absolutely love. Never grown it out alone or smoked it alone, but the addition of it to most anything it touches is awesome.


----------



## LandAndHeir (Jan 23, 2017)

It makes me hide and peer through blinds...so cerebral. Not my favorite but the flavor is awrsome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

LandAndHeir said:


> It makes me hide and peer through blinds...so cerebral. Not my favorite but the flavor is awrsome


LMAO, no herb does that to me. I'd have to get back to sampling the hard chemicals for that type of shit to happen, not a chance in hell. Agree on the taste. Greenman Organics created one called Black Malawi that I really enjoy growing here. Taste it out of this world.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 23, 2017)

Malawi is the shit but I have not grown it out alone either.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 23, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> No worries brother. I figured you were on the move with the severe lack of absence lmao. Glad u made it, hopefully all went well!


Looks like we dodged the tornados by less than a half a day. My prayers go out to all those affected as my drive from SC all the way home up the east coast was filled with weather so bad you couldn't go over 50 or you would lose visibility.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

LandAndHeir said:


> It makes me hide and peer through blinds...so cerebral. Not my favorite but the flavor is awrsome





Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, no herb does that to me. I'd have to get back to sampling the hard chemicals for that type of shit to happen, not a chance in hell. Agree on the taste. Greenman Organics created one called Black Malawi that I really enjoy growing here. Taste it out of this world.


I must try this either alone or in a cross. I love great tasting buds!!
Looking into the Black Malawi


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I must try this either alone or in a cross. I love great tasting buds!!
> Looking into the Black Malawi


He has a Black Malawi and a Cherry Malawi and a Haze Malawi mix
https://www.thegreenpool.net/auctions/black-malawi-825/
https://www.thegreenpool.net/auctions/cherry-malawi-f2-936/
https://www.thegreenpool.net/auctions/metal-malawi-950/


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> He has a Black Malawi and a Cherry Malawi and a Haze Malawi mix
> https://www.thegreenpool.net/auctions/black-malawi-825/
> https://www.thegreenpool.net/auctions/cherry-malawi-f2-936/
> https://www.thegreenpool.net/auctions/metal-malawi-950/


I had just found greenpool, and am awaiting acct approval.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

Cool deal. Its pretty easy to use, you pic what you want, get a full price with shipping from the breeder and then purchase tokens from the greenpool to cover costs. It provides a bridge for breeders to vend


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool deal. Its pretty easy to use, you pic what you want, get a full price with shipping from the breeder and then purchase tokens from the greenpool to cover costs. It provides a bridge for breeders to vend


Fixed price or auction?
Still waiting acct approval to see for myslelf


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Fixed price or auction?
> Still waiting acct approval to see for myslelf


Theres both, though purchase prices for single packs are all between 50-80 depending on how much you buy at once. Gman offers variety packs which is 30 seeds for 150 and bulk orders which is 120 seeds for 375. You can mix and match what you want.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

Those prices I quoted are just Gman, theres a few different breeders on there


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Theres both, though purchase prices for single packs are all between 50-80 depending on how much you buy at once. Gman offers variety packs which is 30 seeds for 150 and bulk orders which is 120 seeds for 375. You can mix and match what you want.


Interesting names, but I cant look at descriptions till I get approved.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool deal. Its pretty easy to use, you pic what you want, get a full price with shipping from the breeder and then purchase tokens from the greenpool to cover costs. It provides a bridge for breeders to vend


I know I visited that site before but was busy and forgot. They have some fire strains on there. I'm awaiting approval. If I do buy seeds I'm buying cheap packs. This seed game is getting way out of control with pricing or maybe greed. 200 a pack lmfao then look at that breeders ig and they are fly fishing, vacationing like a king, eating like kings, attend all the cups.... hmmmmm kinda makes u feel maybe swindled lmao. Maybe it's just being from Chicago but 200 a pack is some crack smoking swindler shit. 65 dollar packs suit me just fine and the leftover 135 can buy food or pay a bill.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looks like we dodged the tornados by less than a half a day. My prayers go out to all those affected as my drive from SC all the way home up the east coast was filled with weather so bad you couldn't go over 50 or you would lose visibility.


Not even spring and it's tornado season. Something fucked is happening with the weather patterns. At least you made it to your final destination safe. I like rain just hate driving in it especially when it's pouring harder than a cow pissing on a flat rock. The wipers are rendered useless, and you cant see shit, thats I just pull over under a underpass smoke a bowl and say wtf.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I know I visited that site before but was busy and forgot. They have some fire strains on there. I'm awaiting approval. If I do buy seeds I'm buying cheap packs. This seed game is getting way out of control with pricing or maybe greed. 200 a pack lmfao then look at that breeders ig and they are fly fishing, vacationing like a king, eating like kings, attend all the cups.... hmmmmm kinda makes u feel maybe swindled lmao. Maybe it's just being from Chicago but 200 a pack is some crack smoking swindler shit. 65 dollar packs suit me just fine and the leftover 135 can buy food or pay a bill.


Same here. I like the 60-80 range. A bill 20 is as high as I would go normally for a 10-15 pack. Definitely not paying any crackhead 200 prices


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

There's alot of fire to be found in that range.... So much


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

I was just checking out what Ive purchased in the past from Attitude and I guess about the most I ever paid was around 120. That was max. I see HNW wants 105 for their stuff so thats the max I'll pay now, though I think I have enough beans of them to make some myself...


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was just checking out what Ive purchased in the past from Attitude and I guess about the most I ever paid was around 120. That was max. I see HNW wants 105 for their stuff so thats the max I'll pay now, though I think I have enough beans of them to make some myself...


I think that 120 is fair as long as it 10 plus seeds of a tested strain. Some of these places u can't even find a picture on their ig of 200$ pack of seeds. 125 is the most I ever paid. 

Fuck yeah there is fire in cheap packs. Same rate as the 200$ packs imo. As long as the breeder has done due diligence in the breeding the rate of finding good phenos should be the same as a 200$ packs I believe.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Im super cheap I have never paid over $70 for a pack.

IMO there is no reason they should cost so much.
I mean would you pay $70 for a pack of 10 tomato or chili pepper seeds??
Somehow those companies stay in business selling their seeds for $1-$20


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Prohibition is the only fucking reason they've ever gone like that...How many people you know count how many vege seeds they have lol? I'd say none


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Prohibition is the only fucking reason they've ever gone like that...How many people you know count how many vege seeds they have lol? I'd say none


I'm a jew like that and I do. If I buy 80 tomato seeds I'll count just cause I'm a jag off with nothing better to do. They always hook it up on my veg seeds like 30+. Fucking lucky if u get a extra bean in a pack. Seems more times tho I open the pack of 10 to find 9 like gimme a fucking break. Makes me want to send those breeders a pack of m&m's and give them a refresher on simple mathematics.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

I dunno if anyone is interested but the dank team has dvg, ihg, bog, and a couple others in stock and are running a 25% off promo. Starbux for 85 with the discount is like 65 a pack. I paid 100 for starbux at oes. My dumb ass should have waited.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 24, 2017)

$75 max here most of the time. I swing a bill anytime I grab ocean grown so I guess that's my real max. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'm a jew like that and I do. If I buy 80 tomato seeds I'll count just cause I'm a jag off with nothing better to do. They always hook it up on my veg seeds like 30+. Fucking lucky if u get a extra bean in a pack. Seems more times tho I open the pack of 10 to find 9 like gimme a fucking break. Makes me want to send those breeders a pack of m&m's and give them a refresher on simple mathematics.


We buy packs here for fucking nothing. 1000s inside. I dont count that shit. They get planted like rye grass lol then I just yank up the weak shit


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> We buy packs here for fucking nothing. 1000s inside. I dont count that shit. They get planted like rye grass lol then I just yank up the weak shit


Lmfao these day I don't so much have the time to count seeds. Cannabis seeds I do still count just to see if I got fucked or hooked up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao these day I don't so much have the time to count seeds. Cannabis seeds I do still count just to see if I got fucked or hooked up.


Oh fuck ya. Absolutely count those lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao these day I don't so much have the time to count seeds. Cannabis seeds I do still count just to see if I got fucked or hooked up.


Mr Nice always hooks it up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Karma always hooks it up too


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 24, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Mr Nice always hooks it up


Of course he does, imagine the cost of rebranding to Mr. Douche


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Of course he does, imagine the cost of rebranding to Mr. Douche


LMAO I am sure some have labelled them that already hahahaha. Actually I heard someone say it a few days ago, but the mouth it came from was one to talk


----------



## green217 (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I dunno if anyone is interested but the dank team has dvg, ihg, bog, and a couple others in stock and are running a 25% off promo. Starbux for 85 with the discount is like 65 a pack. I paid 100 for starbux at oes. My dumb ass should have waited.





jrock420 said:


> Lmfao these day I don't so much have the time to count seeds. Cannabis seeds I do still count just to see if I got fucked or hooked up.


I don't so much count mine. But I like to have it released 30 - 60 in the cut just in case I have to start over. Just found my deep blues and deep psycho that had been missing for about a month. If I bought everything that I really wanted to have a hell of a stock. I just don't have that kind of money to throw around on seeds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Lol Ive got mine all catalog'd on a simple spreadsheet. Always plenty on standby here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Ya'll see this fucking bullshit?

http://boereport.com/2017/01/24/trump-approves-keystone-and-dakota-pipelines/

I don't follow any news, but happened to come across that. His fucking ass needs impeachment before it even begins.....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Of course he does, imagine the cost of rebranding to Mr. Douche


You dont care for him?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ya'll see this fucking bullshit?
> 
> http://boereport.com/2017/01/24/trump-approves-keystone-and-dakota-pipelines/


Yeah wife told me about it earlier


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 24, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> You dont care for him?


Never grown his gear, it was a name joke, see if his packs were always short instead of hooked up he'd have to change the name (ba dump bump).....That's a rimshot.....Also karma would have to change to bad karma (ba dump bump).....


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 24, 2017)

DJ short could keep the name....(ba dump bump cha!)


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Never grown his gear, it was a name joke, see if his packs were always short instead of hooked up he'd have to change the name (ba dump bump).....That's a rimshot.....Also karma would have to change to bad karma (ba dump bump).....


lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> DJ short could keep the name....(ba dump bump cha!)


Dj is always short they would say


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ya'll see this fucking bullshit?
> 
> http://boereport.com/2017/01/24/trump-approves-keystone-and-dakota-pipelines/
> 
> I don't follow any news, but happened to come across that. His fucking ass needs impeachment before it even begins.....


Shits insane. I was talking about that last night with my brother. He has developed a cabinet of psychos who are gonna butt fuck the country to their own personal benefits. Won't shock me when they dismantle social security. They are eradicating the middle class. It's become the poor and the rich, no in between. My old man calls him a Chester the cheeto orange looking motherfucker lmfao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Fake hair and a spray on tan, like a circus all tied into one. Yeah sad state of affairs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

I just watched idiocracy, reminded me of the state of the world


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

https://123movies.is/film/idiocracy-5302/watching.html


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Shits insane. I was talking about that last night with my brother. He has developed a cabinet of psychos who are gonna butt fuck the country to their own personal benefits.


No, no, amigo...lol.....Obama's reign is over.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Though I believe them all to just be a figure to hate, they don't do shit, this guy absolutely gets moron status....something needs to fall out of the sky on his head.....countries all over the world are laughing at the US right now because its more of a circus than its EVER been.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Not that I give a fuck what people think of the States, but yeah its fucking embarassing


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2017)

How do you assign 'moron status' to a cat that conquered the real estate system for gazillions of dollars, and ensured a mega fortune for generations of heirs?

A cat smart enough to make himself a television star with _zero _talent or experience, and rule prime time for nearly a decade. [Arnold is struggling.] 

A cat with absolutely _zero _political experience, that intruded into a presidential contest that originally had 23 declared candidates [all parties] and, you know....won. He may be many things, including president, but 'moron'? 

 




Vnsmkr said:


> .countries all over the world are laughing at the US right now because its more of a circus than its EVER been.


I hate to break it to you, but they've been laughing for years. 8 to be exact.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Way more than 8.....I won't comment on the rest.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

You just made me laugh calling that moron a cat though Amos, people still amaze me with their "thoughts"....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

LMMFAO...I cant help myself

The construction and real estate firm was in his family, he inherited it, so he didnt actually BUILD it all he didnt start from nill...Television star, don't make me fucking laugh mate...In this day and age to become a tv star doesnt take any talent. Have you seen whats on tv? Obviously not. And the Presidential contest, are you fucking joking? Its the biggest sham in worlds history. He didnt do anything there, but make a fucking ass of himself, an ass which corporations put in office, surely wasnt because thats what PEOPLE wanted. Thats the way shit is setup in this fucked up political "system"....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

And on laughing at Merica, well thats been going on since before we were born....so thats nothing new, but its still embarrassing


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMMFAO...I cant help myself
> 
> The construction and real estate firm was in his family, he inherited it, so he didnt actually BUILD it all he didnt start from nill...Television star, don't make me fucking laugh mate...In this day and age to become a tv star doesnt take any talent. Have you seen whats on tv? Obviously not. And the Presidential contest, are you fucking joking? Its the biggest sham in worlds history. He didnt do anything there, but make a fucking ass of himself, an ass which corporations put in office, surely wasnt because thats what PEOPLE wanted. Thats the way shit is setup in this fucked up political "system"....


Honey boo boo is a tv star oh and her horrifying fat whale of a mother. Soda+trailer park+ fat hicks= reality TV stars


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> The construction and real estate firm was in his family, he inherited it,
> .


What was it worth when he inherited it?

What is it worth now?

 Would that vast increase in worth be considered something most any 'moron' does daily? If not...why not?



Vnsmkr said:


> Television star, don't make me fucking laugh mate...In this day and age to become a tv star doesnt take any talent. Have you seen whats on tv? Obviously not.


The Apprentice starring Donald Trump ran for 13 years beginning in 2003.

Name all the other prime time entertainment programs that spanned the same time period of years, 13 total.

When you're finished, tell me if you consider it a list that supports your point that basically any 'moron' can easily have the same success. Don't dodge, be honest, and don't dodge. Also, don't dodge.



Vnsmkr said:


> And the Presidential contest, are you fucking joking? Its the biggest sham in worlds history. He didnt do anything there, but make a fucking ass of himself, an ass which corporations put in office, surely wasnt because thats what PEOPLE wanted. Thats the way shit is setup in this fucked up political "system"....


That's what all the losers are saying these days. By losers, I mean all the people crying and wailing about the cat that won the election. Their tears are delicious, doncha think? It was just months ago that those same people were laughing at the very _idea _Trump was running for president. Remember?
So......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Well obviously you are vested in him, I don't need to say anymore, and for the record I could have given a fuck who "won", they all are/were shitheads anyway....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Wealth TV and Presidency hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, the sheep are fucking happy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes any moron can have the same success given what he was given.....if you call that success


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

I will say though, surprises me a little who pops up screaming this guys name in support.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't rate any of those same things you listed as important, so I won't be coming up with any lists, you mistake me for someone who gives a fuck about any of that, I was merely stating that Trump is a moron. Thats still a very real truth alot of people are dodging......


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I don't rate any of those same things you listed as important, so I won't be coming up with any lists.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well obviously you are vested in him,


Obviously?? Why? Because I mock your crying and wailing?

For the record, I supported ABC - anybody but Clinton. Her humiliating loss is my big win !
















Suck it up, losers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

You definitely mistake what this is for crying and wailing...its not


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Did you grow up in the tv?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Fucking dumbshits galore, just found another one, don't worry you'll be on ignore from here forward and we won't bother each other


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry for steering your thread with that SHIT jrock. Won't happen again


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking dumbshits galore, just found another one, don't worry you'll be on ignore from here forward and we won't bother each other


You haven't bothered me at all. I've enjoyed the thoughtful and mature debate.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2017)

I had hard he was on tv, but never watched that show I guess.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2017)

I agree the electon system is fake and has been for a long time. I have no proof other than everyone I know voted against the winner every time, and they lose the popular vote.
I always thought the Electoral College system is a joke.
Is it too hard to count actual votes?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I always thought the Electoral College system is a joke.
> Is it too hard to count actual votes?


The electoral college system is a safeguard put in place that protects the nation against being ruled by only a couple of highly populated regions, like CA and NYC, for instance. Quite frankly, I'd love to see CA dropped from the roster of U S states, and a wall built around it asap.....well, asap after the Dodgers move east, of course.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The electoral college system is a safeguard put in place that protects the nation against being ruled by only a couple of highly populated regions, like CA and NYC, for instance. Quite frankly, I'd love to see CA dropped from the roster of U S states, and a wall built around it asap.....well, asap after the Dodgers move east, of course.


I think I actually have that card somewhere


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The electoral college system is a safeguard put in place that protects the nation against being ruled by only a couple of highly populated regions, like CA and NYC, for instance. Quite frankly, I'd love to see CA dropped from the roster of U S states, and a wall built around it asap.....well, asap after the Dodgers move east, of course.


Exactly








Map says all you need to know why electoral college exists


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I think I actually have that card somewhere


Trade for a couple of orgi beans?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Trade for a couple of orgi beans?


I'll look for it tonight, I'm a tigers fan anyways, the dodgers died when they left Brooklyn


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I'll look for it tonight, I'm a tigers fan anyways, the dodgers died when they left Brooklyn


Remember this former Tiger? He had a pretty big moment in '88 for Los Dodgers.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Remember this former Tiger? He had a pretty big moment in '88 for Los Dodgers.
> 
> View attachment 3885553


Good ol kg, his first year with the team too I believe


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Good ol kg, his first year with the team too I believe


He turned out to be a p*ssy....him and his team of gutless bean ballers.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> He turned out to be a p*ssy....him and his team of gutless bean ballers.


I still have a place in my heart for that pussy though lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The electoral college system is a safeguard put in place that protects the nation against being ruled by only a couple of highly populated regions, like CA and NYC, for instance. Quite frankly, I'd love to see CA dropped from the roster of U S states, and a wall built around it asap.....well, asap after the Dodgers move east, of course.


Wait till I am able to leave Cali before you turn it into District B13 lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Wait till I am able to leave Cali before you turn it into District B13 lol


But you're packed, right?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> But you're packed, right?


I wish man lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 26, 2017)

After I Dr Seuss the shit out my veg this is how it looks when it about ready to hit flower. All filled in and ready for another trim before flower.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 26, 2017)

This is a shot of future works and clones.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> After I Dr Seuss the shit out my veg this is how it looks when it about ready to hit flower. All filled in and ready for another trim before flower.


You've got your hoogalamajiggers twisted into your snagghagglers! nice training!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Some orkle, disco funk, black dog, wall-e, kosher sour, lgog, bubbas gift and a little critical kush.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Some orkle, disco funk, black dog, wall-e, kosher sour, lgog, bubbas gift and a little critical kush.


Took a recent look at a lgog, Humboldt right? Can I bum a better look at that gal? Been getting interested lately lol


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Took a recent look at a lgog, Humboldt right? Can I bum a better look at that gal? Been getting interested lately lol


Yeah its hso. Lgog is one of my bottom bitches lmao. She is a staple round here for my dome. I share her only with close friends. She frosty at 2 weeks and she kinda og I'd say. After a long cure there is a cunt hair of lemony almost garlicy but more lemon or fruity. I like her alot. A nice daytime smoke but also great for night. She kicks me in the ass. Staring stupid kinda high lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah its hso. Lgog is one of my bottom bitches lmao. She is a staple round here for my dome. I share her only with close friends. She frosty at 2 weeks and she kinda og I'd say. After a long cure there is a cunt hair of lemony almost garlicy but more lemon or fruity. I like her alot. A nice daytime smoke but also great for night. She kicks me in the ass. Staring stupid kinda high lol


Mmm thank you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Mmm thank you


You're such a slut bb lmao, good choices you are getting turned onto though eh


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

I cant find info on Lgog


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I cant find info on Lgog


Humboldt seeds lemon garlic og, @Olive Drab Green has one going in his journal looks pretty dank as well


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Humboldt seeds lemon garlic og, @Olive Drab Green has one going in his journal looks pretty dank as well


OK gotcha
Garlic lol, wonder how it tastes after done


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> OK gotcha
> Garlic lol, wonder how it tastes after done


I will write out smoke reports soon.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I will write out smoke reports soon.


I remember saying before that this strain doesnt sound tasty, but lots are tasty that the name would kill if I didnt try it. I bet it does taste good. I thought cheese sounded nasty originally


----------



## green217 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> You've got your hoogalamajiggers twisted into your snagghagglers! nice training!





jrock420 said:


> Some orkle, disco funk, black dog, wall-e, kosher sour, lgog, bubbas gift and a little critical kush.


sour kush from DNA right? been wanting some that and Kosher Kush. Haven't heard a lot of good about the critical. Had my eye on it for a while but long flower times and missing some quality as far as buzz goes had me back off of it. But I'm sure there are some good phenos out there. I'm jealous of the Sour Kosher strain you grabbed though, you get it from TDT?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

green217 said:


> sour kush from DNA right? been wanting some that and Kosher Kush. Haven't heard a lot of good about the critical. Had my eye on it for a while but long flower times and missing some quality as far as buzz goes had me back off of it. But I'm sure there are some good phenos out there. I'm jealous of the Sour Kosher strain you grabbed though, you get it from TDT?


I did a few runs (10 pack) of Critical Kush here. I liked it, tasted good, was decently strong, but too many other better things out there, I didnt buy any more


----------



## green217 (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I remember saying before that this strain doesnt sound tasty, but lots are tasty that the name would kill if I didnt try it. I bet it does taste good. I thought cheese sounded nasty originally


yeah garlic tasting bud doesn't sound the what I'd wanna taste when smoking, but maybe it's just got that strong pungent odor, like a skunk


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

green217 said:


> yeah garlic tasting bud doesn't sound the what I'd wanna taste when smoking, but maybe it's just got that strong pungent odor, like a skunk


Thats what I am thinking.
I tried Sour Diesel for the first time 9 months ago and was surprised how good a gas smelling bud can taste


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Sort of gone off the large named breeders/ seedhouses. I like HSO, Karma, Bodhi and a shitload of "cottage breeders" but those older seedhouses have fallen by the way side imo. I think my go to's so far are Karma, Homegrown Natural Wonders, Riddler Gear, Docs Dank Seeds, Big Worm, Getaway, Greenman, (and I still have a couple of TGA's too) then there are a bunch of up and coming smaller guys and girls I want to try, Breeders Boutique, Basement Dank, Telekinetic, Celestial Seeds, Classic, Farmhouse, LaPlata, Irie, Strayfox; those are in no particular order.....


----------



## green217 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sort of gone off the large named breeders/ seedhouses. I like HSO, Karma, Bodhi and a shitload of "cottage breeders" but those older seedhouses have fallen by the way side imo. I think my go to's so far are Karma, Homegrown Natural Wonders, Riddler Gear, Docs Dank Seeds, Big Worm, Getaway, Greenman, (and I still have a couple of TGA's too) then there are a bunch of up and coming smaller guys and girls I want to try, Breeders Boutique, Basement Dank, Telekinetic, Celestial Seeds, Classic, Farmhouse, LaPlata, Irie, Strayfox; those are in no particular order.....


I've use BB ALOT! Just cause they have the best prices for quality genetics especially during their 50% off sale.. Ever since the US breeders have popped up the prices seem way to inflated, besides the "cottage breeders" I mean shit is GGG genetics really worth dropping 256 us dollars? That's just ridiculous to me


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sort of gone off the large named breeders/ seedhouses. I like HSO, Karma, Bodhi and a shitload of "cottage breeders" but those older seedhouses have fallen by the way side imo. I think my go to's so far are Karma, Homegrown Natural Wonders, Riddler Gear, Docs Dank Seeds, Big Worm, Getaway, Greenman, (and I still have a couple of TGA's too) then there are a bunch of up and coming smaller guys and girls I want to try, Breeders Boutique, Basement Dank, Telekinetic, Celestial Seeds, Classic, Farmhouse, LaPlata, Irie, Strayfox; those are in no particular order.....


I wanna ry lots of those also. Ill let you know what I think of the BB strains I have flowering


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

In answer to your question specifically, NO. I really liked Aloha Grape Stomper and it was actually less than a bill for a 10 pack, but 256, nah...I'd buy Ace's breeders packs before I bought that one


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Ive grown Mindscape, Good Ideas, Aloha Grape Stomper, Diamonds & Dust & still have some Irie OG which have never gotten around to getting any females (though only grown a few of them). They were all 96 dollars I think, maybe little bit less.

256, nah...thats crackhead prices to me


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

green217 said:


> I've use BB ALOT! Just cause they have the best prices for quality genetics especially during their 50% off sale.. Ever since the US breeders have popped up the prices seem way to inflated, besides the "cottage breeders" I mean shit is GGG genetics really worth dropping 256 us dollars? That's just ridiculous to me


BB does have some dank


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Saving the BB I have for the tent startup, Smelly Cherry x SLH, and I definitely want to grab a few more of them!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Saving the BB I have for the tent startup, Smelly Cherry x SLH, and I definitely want to grab a few more of them!!


I have some Sour Cherry in water right now, that Smelly x SLH sounds like a sure winner though


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have some Sour Cherry in water right now, that Smelly x SLH sounds like a sure winner though


I've got smelly cherry in soak now too, deep bluess are in cups already (your fault I believe)


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 27, 2017)

green217 said:


> sour kush from DNA right? been wanting some that and Kosher Kush. Haven't heard a lot of good about the critical. Had my eye on it for a while but long flower times and missing some quality as far as buzz goes had me back off of it. But I'm sure there are some good phenos out there. I'm jealous of the Sour Kosher strain you grabbed though, you get it from TDT?


Sour kosher was a freebie from like 4 years ago. She is stank and sticky. I'm gonna s1 her. I have always liked dna. It's hit or miss with them tho. I got there sharksbreath and imo it sucks. Looked great on the tree, dried and cured it's lame. 

Critical is some garbage imo. Typical barneys farm bullshit. Phenos all over the map, not potent, not much smell, not much weight either. I'm done wasting time on barneys bullshit. Sorry barney but you need to give up the seed game.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 27, 2017)

green217 said:


> I've use BB ALOT! Just cause they have the best prices for quality genetics especially during their 50% off sale.. Ever since the US breeders have popped up the prices seem way to inflated, besides the "cottage breeders" I mean shit is GGG genetics really worth dropping 256 us dollars? That's just ridiculous to me


Fuck gage and his unstable seed. He is a crook/criminal. 250 for a pack of hermies. That guy needs to kick rocks. All these fools posting pic on ig like oh I met gage he is the bomb. Yeah well did u ask why his 256$ packs herm up or why his bullshit seeds even cost what they sell for. Once again fuck gage green group!

Edit: another grudge I have with gage is he sells his open pollination like it's worth while....most breeders give open pollination away free. Gage claims his packs are 256 cause the demand is high for his seeds. He is a pioneer in the seed game as far as fucking stupid people who pay 256 a pack tho! Now the whole industry wants in. Can't wait to see the day of $1,000 packs of 2, Probably be open pollination too lmfao


----------



## green217 (Jan 27, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Sour kosher was a freebie from like 4 years ago. She is stank and sticky. I'm gonna s1 her. I have always liked dna. It's hit or miss with them tho. I got there sharksbreath and imo it sucks. Looked great on the tree, dried and cured it's lame.
> 
> Critical is some garbage imo. Typical barneys farm bullshit. Phenos all over the map, not potent, not much smell, not much weight either. I'm done wasting time on barneys bullshit. Sorry barney but you need to give up the seed game.


I ran the Purple OG which is OG 18 x purple Trainwreck. Stayed around for a few runs. I was impressed didn't get any purple but it was some dank ass bud. It was a RP strain from DNA.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Lol on a roll today . In todays episode you'll see us call it like we see it. lmao


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I've got smelly cherry in soak now too, deep bluess are in cups already (your fault I believe)


LOL
I just cupped the 3 Sour and the 3 Skunk, the 1 Franks Gift hasnt opened yet and I tried to pry open and didnt get anywhere.
I hope they pop, they were premature looking seeds white looking.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol on a roll today . In todays episode you'll see us call it like we see it. lmao


Lmfao yeah, it was a rough night. Dinner at the old mans and I did more drinking than eating. Shoulda had my ass some more meatloaf!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 27, 2017)

green217 said:


> I ran the Purple OG which is OG 18 x purple Trainwreck. Stayed around for a few runs. I was impressed didn't get any purple but it was some dank ass bud. It was a RP strain from DNA.


I'll still run dna. I have kushberry, tangie, and holy grail. The tangie made wicked bubble and dry sift. The dry sift was full melt. Even out of a grinder. I wish I got in on they're older gear drop they did Mayne a year ago. They dropped some staples that made their name in the game.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'll still run dna. I have kushberry, tangie, and holy grail. The tangie made wicked bubble and dry sift. The dry sift was full melt. Even out of a grinder. I wish I got in on they're older gear drop they did Mayne a year ago. They dropped some staples that made their name in the game.


I have 2 tangie 42 days in flower from club clone and they smell nice like tangerine or mandarin peel.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have 2 tangie 42 days in flower from club clone and they smell nice like tangerine or mandarin peel.


They sound legit by the description u give. I'm always skeptical of clones. Sometimes they are legit sometimes not.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> LOL
> I just cupped the 3 Sour and the 3 Skunk, the 1 Franks Gift hasnt opened yet and I tried to pry open and didnt get anywhere.
> I hope they pop, they were premature looking seeds white looking.


Ive had good luck with holding the seed between my fingers and grabbing it crossways on the seem with tweezers and gently cracking, allows them to open up themselves if you are careful not to smash them, (and if its actually viable it should come).


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> They sound legit by the description u give. I'm always skeptical of clones. Sometimes they are legit sometimes not.


I have gotten several crap clones over the years, these are from DHN
I never smoked or grew it before, but the smell is like tangerine peels just not really bitter if that makes sense


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive had good luck with holding the seed between my fingers and grabbing it crossways on the seem with tweezers and gently cracking, allows them to open up themselves if you are careful not to smash them, (and if its actually viable it should come).


I have big clumsy thumbs, Ill ry tomorrow morning if its still not open.
What does it mean if a seed pops and then sinks in water?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have big clumsy thumbs, Ill ry tomorrow morning if its still not open.
> What does it mean if a seed pops and then sinks in water?


should be viable if it does that...that means it has uptaken that water. If it floats, well its shite


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have big clumsy thumbs, Ill ry tomorrow morning if its still not open.
> What does it mean if a seed pops and then sinks in water?


I hold btwn my pointer and thumb with seem going that same direction then grab with tweezers cross the the seem and all you have to do (usually) is barely tweeze it, though some have required a little more force, just making sure you apply a little more on the seed itself with your fingers so not to crush....make sense?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> should be viable if it does that...that means it has uptaken that water. If it floats, well its shite


WEll some were sunk and some not.
Ill know in a few days if some are bad I guess.
I tried something new with my planting


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hold btwn my pointer and thumb with seem going that same direction then grab with tweezers cross the the seem and all you have to do (usually) is barely tweeze it, though some have required a little more force, just making sure you apply a little more on the seed itself with your fingers so not to crush....make sense?


Yeah I think I got it, I know some blueberry seeds and others need help often cracking


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> WEll some were sunk and some not.
> Ill know in a few days if some are bad I guess.
> I tried something new with my planting


Lately I just put straight into cup of promix, maybe add step of scuffing seems before that. Thats usually solid for me. If they don't pop up after about 4 days I pry them up and have a look, some need help popping still.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lately I just put straight into cup of promix, maybe add step of scuffing seems before that. Thats usually solid for me. If they don't pop up after about 4 days I pry them up and have a look, some need help popping still.


I have tried that and can never find the seeds to pop them. Im too blind I guess. I didnt get good pop rates al all.
I saw someone else do it this way...Take popped seed and put in between some torn pieces of rockwool and place in soil. At least this way I know the tap is facing down


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have tried that and can never find the seeds to pop them. Im too blind I guess. I didnt get good pop rates al all.
> I saw someone else do it this way...Take popped seed and put in between some torn pieces of rockwool and place in soil. At least this way I know the tap is facing down


If a seed is viable it will find its way down though eh...it only speeds (and maybe aids I dunno) the process to put them pointed end down. Ive had them all different ways. Sometimes I lay them on their side


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Lately I've been using paper towel to germ seeds. I remember when I first joined I told some fools to just lightly squeeze the seed till the shell cracks. I had so many people tell me I'm killing my seeds lmfao. Scuffing is essentially the same. I generally will scuff a bit then go to a shot glass for maybe 20 hrs till white tap root pops then they go into paper towel till the seed shell is about to fall off. Maybe 1.5 inches long ill take them into a peat pellet. It has been working very nicely lately. 

Seeds always will find their way out as long as they aren't too deep. Like those weeds that grow threw the cement cracks. Think how hard it was for that seed to push up in that tiny crack in the cement. I remember back when I smoked shit pot in 7th grade we smoked in a alley alot. We always threw the seeds on the cement and before u knew it there baby plants all over.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep think about how the reproduce in the wild. Seeds drop on the ground and sprout just like that on top of ground. Find their way into the ground and into a tree if strong. Rid just lays his seeds on the surface and let's them do their thing as well.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

That dude on worms thread that can't figure out how to buy seeds lmfao. I almost think some people act like this purposely just to go through the breeder for cheaper pricing. Poor shlub has no clue worms a small breeder and only has a few strains at a time. U gotta beat cheeks to grabs some of his gear, it's not just hop online and snag a pack. If people are staying up till 230 am for toby to get his shit together and upload seeds to the site they are obviously highly coveted.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

Then he gets bent when someone says the obvious. Wrong attitude coming in new dude..


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Then he gets bent when someone says the obvious. Wrong attitude coming in new dude..


Lmao I try to be nice but that kinda attitude with the underlying tone of dick head is no Bueno. I thought lio lacidem post was pretty helpful myself. What more do u need. 

Also, all his questions could be answered if he would bother to read maybe 10 pages back. I can almost always answer my own question through a little reading and searching. It's not rocket science.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Back yard at my mom's. I would have hundreds of plants if I lived here.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

That's the front yard.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 28, 2017)

I pmed him links to the 3 spots I know that sell worms beans other than IG, if he can't figure it out from there I'm not sure how he plans to germ em


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I pmed him links to the 3 spots I know that sell worms beans other than IG, if he can't figure it out from there I'm not sure how he plans to germ em


Lmao I was gonna say in my last post about it, if the dude has this much trouble ordering he is gonna have a hell of a time trying to grow them. I know he wants a particular strain dpd but sometimes u gotta just suck it up and find something else.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Blackcherry dojo is in stock at oes so that's the closest he will find. I know I won't part with my dpd seeds. They sold out in minutes.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Found some beans in my dresser at my mom's. Gonna take them and see what they do if they'll go. According to my calculations they are over 10 years old lmao.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 28, 2017)

I stay out of dressers at my mom's, I once found something and it wasn't beans........


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2017)

My seeds were sill in shells with tail out, and I opened shells and put them in RW and then that in soil.
I hope I didnt mess them up, but if so Ill pop more.I wanted to try a different way and this is how I learn


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I stay out of dressers at my mom's, I once found something and it wasn't beans........


this just made me fucking laugh out loud for real, oldest daughter staring at me now


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2017)

Who makes the real Tangie seeds? I see a few breeders selling them with the same picture


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Found some beans in my dresser at my mom's. Gonna take them and see what they do if they'll go. According to my calculations they are over 10 years old lmao.


Any idea what strain?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I stay out of dressers at my mom's, I once found something and it wasn't beans........


haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

I didnt hunt that deep @Bbcchance . I found a bag of crappy dope (maybe when I was 12?) and asked my mom about it and she said pop was doing a article about it (lmao, I knew she was fucking lying then). pop was a news man for a long while on local tv station and mom was the pothead


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I stay out of dressers at my mom's, I once found something and it wasn't beans........


Lmfao, It's my dresser. I have a room here.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Any idea what strain?


Mexican ditch weed lmao. I have no clue. It was from seeded pot I got years and years ago.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Well I was gonna grab a pack of jack the ripper from tga but 200 for a 10 pack sure does change the way I look at jinxproof and tga. Let's just say I now now why jinxproof has the new truck, goes to all the shows, has all the glass, and the barns of weed. Another criminal in the seed game who acts like a fucking savior. Dude can kick rocks no doubt or must smoke them for the prices he charges.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Who makes the real Tangie seeds? I see a few breeders selling them with the same picture


I believe its DNA. or their sister brand...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Well I was gonna grab a pack of jack the ripper from tga but 200 for a 10 pack sure does change the way I look at jinxproof and tga. Let's just say I now now why jinxproof has the new truck, goes to all the shows, has all the glass, and the barns of weed. Another criminal in the seed game who acts like a fucking savior. Dude can kick rocks no doubt or must smoke them for the prices he charges.


Yep I agree. Me and Gnome had same discussion. He told Ms Rose something similar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

She said he is special like a mad scientist. I say he is a good dude but he should get his head out of the clouds at those prices....Cray cray...I'll stick with what I know


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep I agree. Me and Gnome had same discussion. He told Ms Rose something similar


Fuck I'm not even hungover either lmao. Shit just drives me nuts. I won't get into his unethical ways but what a 2 face. No wonder jinx and Ms rose always got a smile on. Smiles at ur face and pisses on ur leg in the urinal kinda guy.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> She said he is special like a mad scientist. I say he is a good dude but he should get his head out of the clouds at those prices....Cray cray...I'll stick with what I know


Lmao special huh. He sure is special to charge those kinda prices. It's really easy to look like a good dude when u have that kinda money imo. He is the kinda dude who does a collaborative with another breeder while he has a lawyer at his side I bet. Special, lmfao literally!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm gonna hack down dvg brandywine and false teeth. Also probably a few of the tahoe sap from ihg. There are a few sativa leaning pheno I'm gonna leave a few more days. Probably take down the csi purple cheddar and terp smoothies also. I'll upload pics after clipping the excess fan leaves.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Dvg false teeth.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Dvg brandy wine.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Csi purple cheddar


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

In house genetics tahoe sap. Sticky and dense as fuck. Stems won't hold up the buds tho super floppy lol. Not a bad thing imo unless ur outdoor without trellis or bamboo poles.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like a pile of nice flowers that came down. Weaker stems like that prolly benefit from mainlining early on building it as a manifold.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

This is hippie hill terp smoothie.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks @eastcoastmo! Got them yesterday in the post box. Glad I was able to snag some skunk crosses before they were gone. Will be interesting to see the phenos that pop up. I've heard everything from skunk to cheese to cat piss to fruity to rotten oranges!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Out of the ones you took down today, whats your most impressive? Your choice I mean


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jrock those all look great!

VN I think Ill have a clone coming of the tangie, and than Ill try to make clones and now get to a perpetual setup


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 31, 2017)

Excellent news that the beans areived my friend, cheers for letting me know mate  
Wow man, those plants look amazing! Top work brother!!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Out of the ones you took down today, whats your most impressive? Your choice I mean


I dunno it's a toss up between dvg brandywine, 2 indica leaning terp smoothies, and probably the false teeth. I'll be able to answer definitely after I smoke a tester nug of each. The tahoe sap is all super sticky but I kinda fucked them up with lack of cal mag so I have to retest the ones that have the tightest bud structure. Out of 5 only 2 have looser buds, tight but not super dense like the other 3.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

That's my second keeper pheno of terp smoothie. Tight big buds!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Got a male double buck in flower that's turning purple on the pre flowers. I'm gonna collect his pollen and dust a few ladies. I was reading and don't quote me but I was hearing to cut the pollen 50/50 or so with flour to not only help absorb moisture but to also double the amount of usable pollen.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

You can do that or you can just store your pollen in a dry dark place and not worry about that....Let it dry after you collect it before use and keep it in a dark cabinet and it will be fine. I never did that with flour....I ran that by Doc and what I just said is what he told me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Ive also stored in cooler with my beans but with desiccant packs. More chance of it getting damp this way though, which renders it useless. I stick to the dark cabinet now


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Male double buck. I have big plans for this guy. I already been choosing strain names for the crosses I'm gonna make from this guy lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> You can do that or you can just store your pollen in a dry dark place and not worry about that....Let it dry after you collect it before use and keep it in a dark cabinet and it will be fine. I never did that with flour....I ran that by Doc and what I just said is what he told me.


I know doc tried flour and didn't like it from what I read. I'll probably try both since I'll be having alot of pollen around anyway. A little pollen goes a long way anyway. A q tip dipped in it can dust at least 2 bud sites if not more I believe. It only takes one males pollen to stick to the female pistol to create a seed I'm pretty sure I may be wrong. I'll have my book here soon enough.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

It only takes a fleck of pollen, which we cant even see to pollinate....not alot...I use a small brush and grab a bunch of pollen on the end then just kind of fling it onto pistils


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 1, 2017)

New side of the garden. Old family purple, triple purple rhino, orkle, bubbas gift, black dog, purple cheddar, rocklock, and g13 haze.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 1, 2017)

This is the triple purple rhino. Smells alot like the sharksbreath I had before it hit flower then the smell changed. She is quite a fat bitch. Big stems, fat fans and nice structure overall imo.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice one bruvva! I said NICE BRUV!!


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 1, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice one bruvva! I said NICE BRUV!!


Thanks man. How's stuff going out ur way. U all moved and settled into the new place?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 1, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Thanks man. How's stuff going out ur way. U all moved and settled into the new place?


Yeah things are going ok man! Havent started the move yet, still waiting on administrative shit and a possible promotion to be finalised so doesnt look like the move will happen until June hey. I sold all my indoor gear now so only got some outdoorys going!!


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 2, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah things are going ok man! Havent started the move yet, still waiting on administrative shit and a possible promotion to be finalised so doesnt look like the move will happen until June hey. I sold all my indoor gear now so only got some outdoorys going!!


Yeah I know the waiting game all too well. Well at least it sounds like ur ready for when the move happens. Moving is always a pain in the ass whether it be one block or 500 miles. Hopefully you get that promotion! Then you can buy back that indoor gear for the new pad lol!
I remember working construction and everyone would get a 2g or 1g bonus for christmas. I never got a fucking penny! Then they wondered why I wouldn't show up to work Mondays lmao. "Your gonna have to start showing up Mondays" and if I dont? "Well we might have to find someone else" go for it, when u find someone that does the bullshit I do for the shit pay I take lemme know boss. "Well I'm sure we can figure something out" yeah its called a raise/bonus or you can kiss my ass come every Monday. The final line was a job in Chicago I worked. I was pretty experienced at this point and was promised 25$/hr from the fore man and boss to go suffer on the Gold Coast which is a ways for me like 1.5 hrs one way. Well after 2 weeks I get my check and it was like 1g+ short so I ask the fore man. He tells me "i didnt give u a raise, i didn't think u were ready for that kinda money". That jag off made 50/hr while i made 15. That was when I said fuck this and my construction days rapidly converted into growing cannabis days. I remembered they asked me back and I just laughed.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 2, 2017)

Better top shot of the male double buck. Not much smell, kinda sticky and seems to have a fair amount of trichs for a male I think.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I know the waiting game all too well. Well at least it sounds like ur ready for when the move happens. Moving is always a pain in the ass whether it be one block or 500 miles. Hopefully you get that promotion! Then you can buy back that indoor gear for the new pad lol!
> I remember working construction and everyone would get a 2g or 1g bonus for christmas. I never got a fucking penny! Then they wondered why I wouldn't show up to work Mondays lmao. "Your gonna have to start showing up Mondays" and if I dont? "Well we might have to find someone else" go for it, when u find someone that does the bullshit I do for the shit pay I take lemme know boss. "Well I'm sure we can figure something out" yeah its called a raise/bonus or you can kiss my ass come every Monday. The final line was a job in Chicago I worked. I was pretty experienced at this point and was promised 25$/hr from the fore man and boss to go suffer on the Gold Coast which is a ways for me like 1.5 hrs one way. Well after 2 weeks I get my check and it was like 1g+ short so I ask the fore man. He tells me "i didnt give u a raise, i didn't think u were ready for that kinda money". That jag off made 50/hr while i made 15. That was when I said fuck this and my construction days rapidly converted into growing cannabis days. I remembered they asked me back and I just laughed.


Thanks brother, yeah we are definitely well prepped if it does happen and as soon as I work out where we are living, I'll be sussing out a grow space for sure. Looking to get a little cob setup going!! 
That's the bullshit thing about construction hey, you got all these foreman and power people that do fuck all, get paid the big bucks and the people making them look good get sweet FA. I've done nearly every job in construction from bricklaying, carpentry to roofing and the most I ever got paid was $25 p/h for bricklaying cos it was a tough gig! Sounds like you did the right thing getting away hey! If I can nail this promotion though, my mrs wont have to work, that would be ideal hey!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks brother, yeah we are definitely well prepped if it does happen and as soon as I work out where we are living, I'll be sussing out a grow space for sure. Looking to get a little cob setup going!!
> That's the bullshit thing about construction hey, you got all these foreman and power people that do fuck all, get paid the big bucks and the people making them look good get sweet FA. I've done nearly every job in construction from bricklaying, carpentry to roofing and the most I ever got paid was $25 p/h for bricklaying cos it was a tough gig! Sounds like you did the right thing getting away hey! If I can nail this promotion though, my mrs wont have to work, that would be ideal hey!


I hope the promotion works out for ya mate! Enough money can make life easier and less stressful!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 2, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I hope the promotion works out for ya mate! Enough money can make life easier and less stressful!


Thanks brother, I'm really hoping so too hey! It would seriously make my year if I did!! Would make the move that little bit less stressful for sure!


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 3, 2017)

When is a good time frame to start applying pollen to females for optimum seeds growth? I was thinking around 2 to 3 weeks strain depending when the buds have set and pistils have emerged? 

The double bucks gonna bust open real soon. His flowers are straight purple it's the coolest shit I've seen in awhile lol. They are nice tight little clusters too. I'm super happy with this dude. He seems to have alot of the check marks of a good male. Even growth, great branching, didnt sex fast at all, hollow stem, sticky, and nice trich coverage. Only downside is the floral smell he has. Maybe floral with a bit of berry. I wish he smelled more but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> When is a good time frame to start applying pollen to females for optimum seeds growth? I was thinking around 2 to 3 weeks strain depending when the buds have set and pistils have emerged?
> 
> The double bucks gonna bust open real soon. His flowers are straight purple it's the coolest shit I've seen in awhile lol. They are nice tight little clusters too. I'm super happy with this dude. He seems to have alot of the check marks of a good male. Even growth, great branching, didnt sex fast at all, hollow stem, sticky, and nice trich coverage. Only downside is the floral smell he has. Maybe floral with a bit of berry. I wish he smelled more but I'll take what I can get.


Seeds typically need 4-6 weeks to finish so any time in there after pistils have poked their heads.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Seeds typically need 4-6 weeks to finish so any time in there after pistils have poked their heads.


For sure thanks. I'm thinking around week 3 so I can get 6 weeks of growth into the beans. I figure that's safer than hoping they finish in 4 weeks. That would suck to do a bunch of chucking to end up with premature beans.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> For sure thanks. I'm thinking around week 3 so I can get 6 weeks of growth into the beans. I figure that's safer than hoping they finish in 4 weeks. That would suck to do a bunch of chucking to end up with premature beans.


Yeah sounds good, some cultivars dont take as long and at 4 would have beans poking, but some take the full 6


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

2.5 hrs ago I hosed everything down including younger seedlings. They were all bent over from the foliar, many touching the ground. Went up to shut off light and everything standing up, smells like tabasco, hope a few more of those will clean out these pita whitefilies


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah sounds good, some cultivars dont take as long and at 4 would have beans poking, but some take the full 6


That's what I was wondering also, some cultivars finish seeds faster than others. I'm imaging pure sativas take longer and pure indica take less with hybrids being in between. 
I wish my damn book would get here already. Everyone says that book u recommended about breeding is one of the best to own out of them all. Most lightly brief you into breeding basics which is really common sense. Male meets female and u have seeds.....that's about where George Cervantes left me lmao.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> 2.5 hrs ago I hosed everything down including younger seedlings. They were all bent over from the foliar, many touching the ground. Went up to shut off light and everything standing up, smells like tabasco, hope a few more of those will clean out these pita whitefilies


White flies fucked me hard one year. It was my first year trying to get a real perpetual going and had no idea wtf. Sounds like you got them under control. Even just organic castile soap with water will fuck them up good. Make sure u spray the creeping plants up there too, the little shits will hide in everything that they can suck sugars out of. My whitefilies where coming from my beans plants like 40 feet away outside lol. Smart little fuckers for such simple creatures. They have one hell of a communication and breeding network cause they establish really fast.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> When is a good time frame to start applying pollen to females for optimum seeds growth? I was thinking around 2 to 3 weeks strain depending when the buds have set and pistils have emerged?
> 
> The double bucks gonna bust open real soon. His flowers are straight purple it's the coolest shit I've seen in awhile lol. They are nice tight little clusters too. I'm super happy with this dude. He seems to have alot of the check marks of a good male. Even growth, great branching, didnt sex fast at all, hollow stem, sticky, and nice trich coverage. Only downside is the floral smell he has. Maybe floral with a bit of berry. I wish he smelled more but I'll take what I can get.


@Vnsmkr is on the money! Usually 4-6 weeks however, I've noticed that the seeds ripen depending on how fast the strain finishes. If the pollinated female finishes in 8 weeks, the seeds are usually done then too. My jack herer really should've gone another week but the others had to come down as they were all a week or two over and ready. That's my experiences with them anyway!


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 3, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> @Vnsmkr is on the money! Usually 4-6 weeks however, I've noticed that the seeds ripen depending on how fast the strain finishes. If the pollinated female finishes in 8 weeks, the seeds are usually done then too. My jack herer really should've gone another week but the others had to come down as they were all a week or two over and ready. That's my experiences with them anyway!


Alright. Yeah that makes sense about finishing times on seeds. I'm gonna make a few crosses with the pollen and see what happens, probably dust docs tpr female and a csi old family purple first. I took a couple clones of the male just in case I want some more pollen or fuck up the pollen I get.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 3, 2017)

This is the double buck female. I been training her awhile now and finally almost have the 6 leads to and even canopy. She looks pretty poodled now but she will regenerate her foliage fast enough. I hope out of the double buck seeds I make I can find a faster growing better branching female to work with. I'm pretty sure I will be able too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That's what I was wondering also, some cultivars finish seeds faster than others. I'm imaging pure sativas take longer and pure indica take less with hybrids being in between.
> I wish my damn book would get here already. Everyone says that book u recommended about breeding is one of the best to own out of them all. Most lightly brief you into breeding basics which is really common sense. Male meets female and u have seeds.....that's about where George Cervantes left me lmao.


LOL thats funny to hear that about Jorge Cervantes, I always wondered about him after seeing him on some of those Emerald Cup panels, seems like a dumb shit.
That Rob Clarke Book is the shit and another good one (though I prefer the first) is Cannabis Breeders Bible by Greg Green...I have those 2 plus a few more of Rob Clarkes workups.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> LOL thats funny to hear that about Jorge Cervantes, I always wondered about him after seeing him on some of those Emerald Cup panels, seems like a dumb shit.
> That Rob Clarke Book is the shit and another good one (though I prefer the first) is Cannabis Breeders Bible by Greg Green...I have those 2 plus a few more of Rob Clarkes workups.


George Cervantes wrote a few books. Well I'm not sure if he wrote them or what but I have found that he briefly touches on subjects and never gets full into the subject at hand. I know he is well known for outdoor gorilla garden shit so his knowledge on indoors isn't too in depth imo. I was given his indoor marijuana horticulture book that's like 200 pages and not to be a dick but dj shorts book cultivating exceptional cannabis is half the pages with maybe triple the information. I'm waiting on my Robert clarke book still to arrive. It shipped and is in the twighlight zone as of now. Gotta love amazon. The arrival date of my book is between the 6th and 24th of this month lmfao wtf.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah a long time ago when I didnt know wtf I was doing (I still don't, but Ive made progress lmao), I watched some of his youtube videos and he does have some good ideas about gardening in general, but he has no idea about organic gardening and I definitely wouldnt pick him as breeder of the year lol. Theres alot better information out there from better informed and practiced people like DJ Short, Rob Clarke, Mel Frank, etc. Yip I used to use Amazon alot and that was irritating as fck.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

More of an fyi, good shop
https://www.kelp4less.com


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Happy to say the bitches are getting their feet under them and revegging to keep on growing , Performed another white fly slaying today with some of @ruby fruit 's superhot chili powder, still feel the remnants on my hands from bathing them all in it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy to say the bitches are getting their feet under them and revegging to keep on growing , Performed another white fly slaying today with some of @ruby fruit 's superhot chili powder, still feel the remnants on my hands from bathing them all in it.


Those whiteflies wont be back for a while bro


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 4, 2017)

I need to make something like that. I wish a company would start selling something like a mix of dried powdered chilis intended for garden use. Same with that carp fertilizer. I dunno why there aren't more carp fertilizer companies with all the carp epidemic going on. Seems like a good way to dispose of them in a useful way imo. Any who I need to find a chili recipe. I use azomax, castile, and neem atm and it works but I don't like the oily slime residue it leaves behind on the walls.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I need to make something like that. I wish a company would start selling something like a mix of dried powdered chilis intended for garden use. Same with that carp fertilizer. I dunno why there aren't more carp fertilizer companies with all the carp epidemic going on. Seems like a good way to dispose of them in a useful way imo. Any who I need to find a chili recipe. I use azomax, castile, and neem atm and it works but I don't like the oily slime residue it leaves behind on the walls.


1/2 tspn Superhot chili powder + 1 tspn of LAB + enough water to fill spray bottle + 2 drops of dish soap. Shake and spray immediately. Ruby sent me a couple packets of powder with his chili salts. I bet he would send some across if you asked nicely.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 4, 2017)

Next line up of clones. There are 2 clones of the male double buck in there too. The more I look the more I like him. He is starting to coat his leaves in trichs. I guess I never really paid enough attention to males in flower. In cali we kept them down the mountain about a 1/4 mile hike down and then back up so needless to say my fat ass didn't venture to the male patches very often. I'm a flat lander lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1/2 tspn Superhot chili powder + 1 tspn of LAB + enough water to fill spray bottle + 2 drops of dish soap. Shake and spray immediately. Ruby sent me a couple packets of powder with his chili salts. I bet he would send some across if you asked nicely.


Is it ok wihout LAB?
I dont have any nor plan to buy anytime soon as its another expense I cant afford.
Any dish soap or that Castile soap?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Is it ok wihout LAB?
> I dont have any nor plan to buy anytime soon as its another expense I cant afford.
> Any dish soap or that Castile soap?


I made the LAB. You just need rice, milk, molasses. Yes it's OK without but LAB helps with disease control, as its effective microorganisms


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't have Castile soap here just dawn or whatever available. Soap is the emulsifier


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I made the LAB. You just need rice, milk, molasses. Yes it's OK without but LAB helps with disease control, as its effective microorganisms


I have all those including Grandmas unsulphurated molasses


Vnsmkr said:


> I don't have Castile soap here just dawn or whatever available. Soap is the emulsifier


Ok I was thinking of getting that, but which Bronners soap is the one to get is the question?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

For the LAB, follow the directions here, www.theunconventionalfarmer.com (wash some dry rice, take that water and cover it loosely for about a week and layers will form, strain the layers off and mix that liqud with milk, a week later you will have cheese on top, separate the cheese which is just taking the lump on top out, then mix molasses in and store, or you can just store and add molasses later for activation before using.) I use it mixed in with everything, it does alot of different things for the plants, mainly helps with nutrient uptake, like it opens things right up allows up take to seriously increase. Any soaps will work as carrier, but if I were purchasing Dr Bronners I'd go with the peppermint one, eucalyptus second


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> For the LAB, follow the directions here, www.theunconventionalfarmer.com (wash some dry rice, take that water and cover it loosely for about a week and layers will form, strain the layers off and mix that liqud with milk, a week later you will have cheese on top, separate the cheese which is just taking the lump on top out, then mix molasses in and store, or you can just store and add molasses later for activation before using.) I use it mixed in with everything, it does alot of different things for the plants, mainly helps with nutrient uptake, like it opens things right up allows up take to seriously increase. Any soaps will work as carrier, but if I were purchasing Dr Bronners I'd go with the peppermint one, eucalyptus second


Does it matter if its white or brown rice or generic rice?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

The rice is your carbohydrate source, any rice will do


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> The rice is your carbohydrate source, any rice will do


It has some bacteria to start with or it is starch that comes from soaking rice?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Starch


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I need to make something like that. I wish a company would start selling something like a mix of dried powdered chilis intended for garden use. Same with that carp fertilizer. I dunno why there aren't more carp fertilizer companies with all the carp epidemic going on. Seems like a good way to dispose of them in a useful way imo. Any who I need to find a chili recipe. I use azomax, castile, and neem atm and it works but I don't like the oily slime residue it leaves behind on the walls.


as for chillis just grow a couple plants to dry the chillis and use yourself in your mix to spray


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> as for chillis just grow a couple plants to dry the chillis and use yourself in your mix to spray


Sounds like a good idea! I'll probably just grow some super hot chilis of some kind or a mix of a few different kinds. 

Charlie carp is the only company I know of using/advertising their use of carp. I wanna see if I can find some local.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Sounds like a good idea! I'll probably just grow some super hot chilis of some kind or a mix of a few different kinds.
> 
> Charlie carp is the only company I know of using/advertising their use of carp. I wanna see if I can find some local.


Super hots are hard to grow believe me but if u say done a couple habenero varieties they are a lot easier and u will be able to use that powder for your mix no problemo


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Super hots are hard to grow believe me but if u say done a couple habenero varieties they are a lot easier and u will be able to use that powder for your mix no problemo


Sounds like good advice! I might just go to the local mexican grocer and see what they have in stock for now then just buy them, dehydrate them and powder them since vegetable season is still a ways off for me. What amount of pepper do you add pepper per liter/gallon?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Sounds like good advice! I might just go to the local mexican grocer and see what they have in stock for now then just buy them, dehydrate them and powder them since vegetable season is still a ways off for me. What amount of pepper do you add pepper per liter/gallon?


VN should be able to let you know that answer mate but I think when my wife makes it up for me she uses just 1/4 teaspoon in a one litre spray bottle


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

@jrock420 you talking about for the pest control? If so, I just put about 1/2 teaspoon in but even that was probably overkill


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Super hots are hard to grow believe me but if u say done a couple habenero varieties they are a lot easier and u will be able to use that powder for your mix no problemo


I love growing the super hots, but yeah they are more maintenance and a long season with over 90-100 days for clones and much longer from seed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

That was in a 1/2 liter or so spray bottle @jrock420 , just enough to hose the plants down.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Sounds like good advice! I might just go to the local mexican grocer and see what they have in stock for now then just buy them, dehydrate them and powder them since vegetable season is still a ways off for me. What amount of pepper do you add pepper per liter/gallon?


I think all hot chilis work, and likely hotter=better.
That said most ppl boast about eating super hots, but few rarely do and so not really a market.
Likely wont find anything in a store hotter than Cayenne, Piquino, and habanero unless you are really lucky.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I think all hot chilis work, and likely hotter=better.
> That said most ppl boast about eating super hots, but few rarely do and so not really a market.
> Likely wont find anything in a store hotter than Cayenne, Piquino, and habanero unless you are really lucky.


You need to make your way to the Indian market.....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> You need to make your way to the Indian market.....


Hey thats a great idea!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah all work, hotter the better for bugs though...I have a recipe for cut up jalapenos and it works, but probably have to keep spraying it whereas with a superhot should cover for a bit


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah all work, hotter the better for bugs though...I have a recipe for cut up jalapenos and it works, but probably have to keep spraying it whereas with a superhot should cover for a bit


I saw this video where lady was rubbing Bhut Jalokias in her eyes

I would hate to get jalapenos in my eyes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

I was off looking for this...
"doc told me _Habanero pepper_ spray kills mites and pm at same time and wont hurt your plants at all. I cant wait to make some. I used it for mites in past and it works. this is my recipe
I take peppers grind them and soft boil in 3 cups water till 1.5 cups are left and let cool.
I add in 1 teaspoon neem oil 2 drops ivory dish soap. store in fridge. I use 1/4 cup to 8 oz of water and spray all of plant and top of soil and drip pan good. do it 2 times a week and in 3 weeks there will be no mites. but remember that shit will burn your eyes and skin so coverup and wear safety glasses when spraying and turn off all fans till you are done. I wish I would have remembered that before. I am gonna go buy some peppers and more neem."


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I saw this video where lady was rubbing Bhut Jalokias in her eyes
> 
> I would hate to get jalapenos in my eyes


Yes I have had ghost in my eyes before after handling them, not nice. Have seen that lady, fukn sick she is


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes I have had ghost in my eyes before after handling them, not nice. Have seen that lady, fukn sick she is


Yeah I make salsa with super hots and have eaten it and forgot and rubbed my itchy eyes and made them ed and fucked!
And that lady is a crazy mofo!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

She probably has so much capsaicin running through her veins it doesnt effect her like it would one of us. Though, yeah Im not rubbing any sort of chilis on my fucking face intentionally.
When my cousin was young my aunt used to give him a jalapeno to eat, like when he cursed, he got to the point of eating them and laughing at her. Didnt take long actually.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> She probably has so much capsaicin running through her veins it doesnt effect her like it would one of us. Though, yeah Im not rubbing any sort of chilis on my fucking face intentionally.
> When my cousin was young my aunt used to give him a jalapeno to eat, like when he cursed, he got to the point of eating them and laughing at her. Didnt take long actually.


My girls lil sister liked jalapenos like kids like pickles when she was like under or at 2 yrs old.
Jalapenos might not be that hot, but for a 2 yr old....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah my cousin when he was little used to drink the salsa with fresh jalapeno's....


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> @jrock420 you talking about for the pest control? If so, I just put about 1/2 teaspoon in but even that was probably overkill


For sure. Yeah I was thinking like 3/4 teaspoon per liter or a tablespoon+ per gallon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> For sure. Yeah I was thinking like 3/4 teaspoon per liter or a tablespoon+ per gallon.


That sounds about right, I dont think the spray bottle I have is even 1/2 Liter and I put about 1/2 teaspoon of superhot powder. When I used chili sauce (like habanero la hot sauce or similar to tabasco I used a tablespoon) Tbs per gallon wouldnt hurt anything. The way I look at it, its a natural control so not worries if its a little strong. Ive not noticed any difference or issues with plants after. Rasta Roy says it cleaned up his garden good after he did it. There werent any whiteflies on any of those plants today . Will hit them again tomorrow probably, but I really need to get myself a pump sprayer, spray bottle sucks.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> That sounds about right, I dont think the spray bottle I have is even 1/2 Liter and I put about 1/2 teaspoon of superhot powder. When I used chili sauce (like habanero la hot sauce or similar to tabasco I used a tablespoon) Tbs per gallon wouldnt hurt anything. The way I look at it, its a natural control so not worries if its a little strong. Ive not noticed any difference or issues with plants after. Rasta Roy says it cleaned up his garden good after he did it. There werent any whiteflies on any of those plants today . Will hit them again tomorrow probably, but I really need to get myself a pump sprayer, spray bottle sucks.


Yeah im sick of the harsh chemicals like azamax. It's good to have for a total infestation but I have a minor mite problem that is right on the verge of eradication so I think chilis and or very hot hot sauce like ghost chili hot sauce might be my next step. Ghost chilis are an Indian variety of pepper I believe, very fucking hot stuff. My brother has a bottle he won't eat since it's too hot. He puts hot sauce on everything. He picked that up in the marine core. I seen him put hot sauce on beef stew once lmao. 

Up on the roof with a spray bottle lmao I could see that. Pump sprayers are tits just don't over pump them. I did that once and cracked the bottom, shit sprayed everywhere. I used a spray bottle at first but then I realized I was not getting the bottoms of the leaves as much as I should so I grabbed the pump sprayer since it has the wand with curved tip I can get much better coverage without having to crawl around under the plants. Definitely one of the best gardening tools to have.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

My right forearm is huge from pumping that fukn spray bottle this round . Yep Ghosts are Indian, they be HOT. I have some ghost powder and another one which is just a level under the Ghost. I get pretty good coverage as I sit down right in the middle of the plants and flip the smaller girls over and the bigger girls I just bathe them like I was giving myself a bath. After I finished bathing them I dumped the rest around the stems. Chili spray should work well for you. I would keep some nuclear shit around if it was available, but I dont have anything right now, so this is about as nuclear as I can get. As Ive said before though, if you stay on top of your IPM game, never need to get nuclear....or shouldnt have to


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> That sounds about right, I dont think the spray bottle I have is even 1/2 Liter and I put about 1/2 teaspoon of superhot powder. When I used chili sauce (like habanero la hot sauce or similar to tabasco I used a tablespoon) Tbs per gallon wouldnt hurt anything. The way I look at it, its a natural control so not worries if its a little strong. Ive not noticed any difference or issues with plants after. Rasta Roy says it cleaned up his garden good after he did it. There werent any whiteflies on any of those plants today . Will hit them again tomorrow probably, but I really need to get myself a pump sprayer, spray bottle sucks.


I used to use a spray bottle and gave me cramped hands after a while.
Now I have a mini pump and a large pump sprayer


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah im sick of the harsh chemicals like azamax. It's good to have for a total infestation but I have a minor mite problem that is right on the verge of eradication so I think chilis and or very hot hot sauce like ghost chili hot sauce might be my next step. Ghost chilis are an Indian variety of pepper I believe, very fucking hot stuff. My brother has a bottle he won't eat since it's too hot. He puts hot sauce on everything. He picked that up in the marine core. I seen him put hot sauce on beef stew once lmao.
> 
> Up on the roof with a spray bottle lmao I could see that. Pump sprayers are tits just don't over pump them. I did that once and cracked the bottom, shit sprayed everywhere. I used a spray bottle at first but then I realized I was not getting the bottoms of the leaves as much as I should so I grabbed the pump sprayer since it has the wand with curved tip I can get much better coverage without having to crawl around under the plants. Definitely one of the best gardening tools to have.


I put hot sauce/peppers/powders on everything even spaghetti


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I put hot sauce/peppers/powders on everything even spaghetti


Im more of a red pepper flake kinda guy. Hot sauce is good on some things but I still haven't found one that really amazes me taste wise. I use red paper flake on all kinds of stuff. Pizza, lasagna, teriyaki chicken, all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 5, 2017)

I like the Frank's red hot, I use it on anything most folks use ketchup for


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I like the Frank's red hot, I use it on anything most folks use ketchup for
> 
> 
> > I do like franks hot sauce. Its really good on chicken wings, legs or what not. When I make beef jerky I use franks to add heat.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 5, 2017)

It's also good on eggs, Cheetos, grilled cheese, squash, and anything deep-fried including Oreos and snickers bars


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Im more of a red pepper flake kinda guy. Hot sauce is good on some things but I still haven't found one that really amazes me taste wise. I use red paper flake on all kinds of stuff. Pizza, lasagna, teriyaki chicken, all kinds of stuff.


I get flakes stuck in my teeth sometimes and its annoying.
Thee arent many hot sauces that are HOT and still taste good, and thats why I make my own


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

I dont use vinegar in my hot sauce, unless I am using Tobasco peppers


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> It's also good on eggs, Cheetos, grilled cheese, squash, and anything deep-fried including Oreos and snickers bars


lmfao I never had a deep fried oreo or snickers bar but I sure woulnt be opposed to it! I make my own chicken fingers and fries once in a great while and I could tell u that dipping the chicken if hot sauce instead of a egg wash works really nicely!


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I dont use vinegar in my hot sauce, unless I am using Tobasco peppers


What do u add to ur hot sauce?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> What do u add to ur hot sauce?


Depends, but maybe carrot juice or mango or just distilled water.
I add some seasonings like onion powder and or garlic


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Depends, but maybe carrot juice or mango or just distilled water.
> I add some seasonings like onion powder and or garlic


i buy most of my spices in bulk since i do a lot of barbecue and cooking in general and onion and garlic powder are used daily. I usually make my own salsa and can it for winter.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I make salsa with super hots and have eaten it and forgot and rubbed my itchy eyes and made them ed and fucked!
> And that lady is a crazy mofo!


I cut up 14 carolina reapers last friday holding chillis with tongs and cutting therefore no contact made
Next day after rinsing off the chopping board i put it into my dishwasher and rubbed my eyes a few mins later..fire in the eyes ! Even the next day it bit me in the arse


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I cut up 14 carolina reapers last friday holding chillis with tongs and cutting therefore no contact made
> Next day after rinsing off the chopping board i put it into my dishwasher and rubbed my eyes a few mins later..fire in the eyes ! Even the next day it bit me in the arse


Those damn peppers are no joke.
Cooking with them will kill your lungs also


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

10 orange habenero 
1 cup diced carrot
2 cups water 
2 whole fresh mangos 
1/4 cup apple cidar vinegar
Pinch of pepper and brown sugar

Stove on medium heat,water and carrots bring to slow boil and blended habenero and mango simmer for ten mins add sugar pepper and apple cider simmer for further 10 mins then take off stove let cool down naturally for 15-20 mins stir and add to sterilised bottles
Should last well over 3 months in a cool dark place only put bottle in fridge once opened
This mix should make around 4-6 400ml bottles


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Those damn peppers are no joke.
> Cooking with them will kill your lungs also


I only use my reaper home made salt outside to cook with 
Goes like mustard gas indoors with steam


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I cut up 14 carolina reapers last friday holding chillis with tongs and cutting therefore no contact made
> Next day after rinsing off the chopping board i put it into my dishwasher and rubbed my eyes a few mins later..fire in the eyes ! Even the next day it bit me in the arse





bassman999 said:


> Those damn peppers are no joke.
> Cooking with them will kill your lungs also


Lmfao. I gave a buddy some beef jerky my brother had gotten and it was Carolina reaper. My buddy ate damn near the whole bag and told me later that night that shit ought to be illegal. He had to drive home like 8 hrs and told me that was the worst shit he had taken in his life wish was just as bad the next morning. I laughed my ass off and still do talking about it. He called me an asshole for not saying nothing and I told him look at the bag. It's all black with a white outline of a cow with red eyes that said Carolina reaper. That's all I needed to read to know I wouldn't abide.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

1.2kg freash reaper salt can be made with only 10-14 reapers


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Theres a video on you tube of someone eating 15 raw fresh reapers ...and they got through it well
I wouldnt even eat a full one by itself


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> 1.2kg freash reaper salt can be made with only 10-14 reapersView attachment 3894319


How hot is that salt, say on a steak or burger alone? It looks like it packs a punch from the red hue. I use pink salt but that's way darker than pink salt. I bet that makes a hell of a margerita if ur into that kinda thing lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> 10 orange habenero
> 1 cup diced carrot
> 2 cups water
> 2 whole fresh mangos
> ...


Sounds similar to how I make it sometimes.
I use habaneros from store when I have no garden real peppers.
I want to try other things also.

Most ppl think I am crazy, but looks like I am in good company!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Lmfao. I gave a buddy some beef jerky my brother had gotten and it was Carolina reaper. My buddy ate damn near the whole bag and told me later that night that shit ought to be illegal. He had to drive home like 8 hrs and told me that was the worst shit he had taken in his life wish was just as bad the next morning. I laughed my ass off and still do talking about it. He called me an asshole for not saying nothing and I told him look at the bag. It's all black with a white outline of a cow with red eyes that said Carolina reaper. That's all I needed to read to know I wouldn't abide.


Hot jerky is awesome, but the ass burn is never nice, bit somehow doesnt dissuade me from eating hot shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> How hot is that salt, say on a steak or burger alone? It looks like it packs a punch from the red hue. I use pink salt but that's way darker than pink salt. I bet that makes a hell of a margerita if ur into that kinda thing lol.


Its hot but not to hot jas a real nice flavour once cooked on something like a big tbone steak or rump
I fill a grinder up and only grind onto the steak as much as i would normal salt
Just gotta keep your eyes away from the steam when cooking
This salt was the white variety when i used it it takes on the pink colour quick if made when the chillis are fresh or from the freezer


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Hot jerky is awesome, but the ass burn is never nice, bit somehow doesnt dissuade me from eating hot shit


I like my jerky hot and sweet. That's funny that's about the same shit my brother says about hot food


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

lo


Bbcchance said:


> It's also good on eggs, Cheetos, grilled cheese, squash, and anything deep-fried including Oreos and snickers bars


lol, damn you love hot sauce eh, on cheetos and chocolate lmao


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> lo
> 
> lol, damn you love hot sauce eh, on cheetos and chocolate lmao


Back in the bachelor days it was one paper plate per meal and you eat a ton of garbage in your drunken lifestyle (at least I always did) cross contamination is a curse and a blessing sometimes lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> How hot is that salt, say on a steak or burger alone? It looks like it packs a punch from the red hue. I use pink salt but that's way darker than pink salt. I bet that makes a hell of a margerita if ur into that kinda thing lol.


its not too bad, I got a sack of it, a little goes a long way


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I like my jerky hot and sweet. That's funny that's about the same shit my brother says about hot food


Its like an addiction to coffee or beer.
I might throw up from beer once or twice, but Ill pop a can the next day


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Hot jerky is awesome, but the ass burn is never nice, bit somehow doesnt dissuade me from eating hot shit


The only time ive had arse burn is when i put a teaspoon of ghost powder in a tin of cold baked beans when drunk ...


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Back in the bachelor days it was one paper plate per meal and you eat a ton of garbage in your drunken lifestyle (at least I always did) cross contamination is a curse and a blessing sometimes lol


lmfao I remember walking into my old house one night and my brother was trashed eating ribs with strawberry jelly. I didn't even ask I just laughed my ass off. I think he wanted bbq sauce instead but was way to drunk to give a fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> its not too bad, I got a sack of it, a little goes a long way


Might have to send some more to you mate in the coming month or two...got a few different superhot seeds as well if u wanna try some when i get my next lot in the near future


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> The only time ive had arse burn is when i put a teaspoon of ghost powder in a tin of cold baked beans when drunk ...


Im not affected as bad as others I know, but I have stomach issues so some days it hits me harder than others.

The worst peppers for my stomach believe it or not are basic jalapenos for some reason


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Im not affected as bad as others I know, but I have stomach issues so some days it hits me harder than others.
> 
> The worst peppers for my stomach believe it or not are basic jalapenos for some reason


Must be the acid content if theres any ?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Must be the acid content if theres any ?


Not sure, but I avoid those peppers sometimes as I know they might be an issue.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure, but I avoid those peppers sometimes as I know they might be an issue.


Interesting im gonna look into that
I make a cool arse pickled jalepenos its so basic to make a 5 yr old could do it


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Interesting im gonna look into that
> I make a cool arse pickled jalepenos its so basic to make a 5 yr old could do it


All this talk of chilis and now I am hungry.
Time to go to store and buy some food


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> All this talk of chilis and now I am hungry.
> Time to go to store and buy some food


Im thinking lamb chops on the bbq with reaper salt and a fresh kaleslaw slad for tea ...just gotta wait bout 7 hrs lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im thinking lamb chops on the bbq with reaper salt and a fresh kaleslaw slad for tea ...just gotta wait bout 7 hrs lol


Planning dinner at lunch time haha!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Might have to send some more to you mate in the coming month or two...got a few different superhot seeds as well if u wanna try some when i get my next lot in the near future


Im game, Im out of superhots here, just 1 bhut jolokia left


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Planning dinner at lunch time haha!


An hour away from lunch for me im at work lol
Tuna and biscuits 
Haha just realised jalepeno flavoured tuna !


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im game, Im out of superhots here, just 1 bhut jolokia left


Ill sort you mate just gotta wait for some other plants to produce and ill get some top notch seeds before to long


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

I need to start getting my vegetable garden gear together. I think I wanna do radishes this year. My ma had over 100 butternut squash this year. Had some when I went up there last weekend it was really good. They always do radishes that come out nice and spicy. All u need is salt raw or toss them in a salad they are great.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

I have done radishes here a few times in small batches, I have some sparkling radish seeds I saw when I was digging the other day. I need to either purchase some more promix to top everything up or wait on compost to get done before I plant any more veggies and I cant purchase now, so looks like I'll wait. I would love to have a bunch of squash, but that shit has gotten pm every time I have planted it here, I mean every time


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> An hour away from lunch for me im at work lol
> Tuna and biscuits
> Haha just realised jalepeno flavoured tuna !


It's dinner time here. Well in an hour or 2. Ribeye steak with grilled romaine lettuce and I think green beans maybe some kind of potatoes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Its breakfast here, just finished my first ice black coffee of the day and a couple chunks of sweet pomelo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

This one


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have done radishes here a few times in small batches, I have some sparkling radish seeds I saw when I was digging the other day. I need to either purchase some more promix to top everything up or wait on compost to get done before I plant any more veggies and I cant purchase now, so looks like I'll wait. I would love to have a bunch of squash, but that shit has gotten pm every time I have planted it here, I mean every time


Man I hear that on the squash. I'm in the same state as my mom only about an hour and a half away and my squash always get fucked. I love butternut as dessert or side dishes. They gotta be one of the most versatile veggies. You can even make killer pie out of them taste like pumpkin actually. My rental yard is not cut out for gardening. My only good spot is my tomatoes which have a brick wall that kinda create a nice little microclimate for them to thrive early on. My mini bells did awesome last year tho. Super sweet like candy. Awesome raw or in a salad or on some italian sausages with giardinara.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> This one


That thing looks pretty good. I need more huge fruit like that. My fat ass will eat like 3 apples or 3 oranges they are so small. That looks like at least a belly full maybe some yogurt or something to top it off lol. Iced coffee is the best way to have coffee imo.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Man I can fuck up some Zucchini & Squash but I cant get it done here to save my life without being full of PM.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Damn i could eat the tuna out of a 60 yr old hookers beaver right now that hungry


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man I can fuck up some Zucchini & Squash but I cant get it done here to save my life without being full of PM.


Zuchinni slice is one of my favs here...3 zuchinnis for 2 bucks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah we get alot of pomelo here, its cheap as chips. The difference between here and there regarding fruits is we see things year round where there its sold as seasonal, thats horse shit, keep the prices up and keep everyone at the grocery store buying packaged SHIT


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Damn i could eat the tuna out of a 60 yr old hookers beaver right now that hungry


LMAO, 60 year old hooker eh, tasty


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Damn i could eat the tuna out of a 60 yr old hookers beaver right now that hungry


Lmfao that is a great description of the hunger I've felt before.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

As of now my favorites are dvg false teeth and tahoe sap #3. I tasted a little bud of false teeth and it's got that funky ass inhale and exhale. The exhale is just shear flavorful kushyness. It's hard to describe @Vnsmkr.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh the wall e from lost river is super tasty too. Just like tahoe og which I really like the taste of. I kinda like lost river cause they do cheap deals. They do a summer sale that is 10 packs for 100. I assumes that's why some banks or bank won't cary their gear anymore lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

For real gonna have to check them out, lost river genetics sounds cool. Lots of greed out there


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> For real gonna have to check them out, lost river genetics sounds cool. Lots of greed out there


Way too much greed. Everyone is out for themselves which is understandable but god damn. U see how I treat fam and or friends. I love to make a buck but not in a greedy way. I like to have my people feeling like they got a damn good deal. 10 packs of 10 strains for 100 is titties. That's why I defend green point seeds too. He does sales at Like 25 a pack and they are killer crosses.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Ive been told to stop giving and start charging more than a few times


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah fuck that I'll keep on doing what Im doing. I don't buy into the charge thing, of course there has to be money to eat and roof over head but other than that, Im not a believer


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 9, 2017)

Well god damn. Started to feel like a instagram refugee.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Well god damn. Started to feel like a instagram refugee.


I have an IG acct, but never really go there, but was looking around some today outta total boredom


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyway I got my male double buck in the kitchen in a vented box to protect him from the girls. Even if not I have one male in the house so all beans will be of known origin. I have a few Colloidal females buy they don't bust like males from what I've read.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have an IG acct, but never really go there, but was looking around some today outta total boredom


Yeah I seen u liked a post I made I was like wtf is this guy doing on here. It's fun here and there to see what's up.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I seen u liked a post I made I was like wtf is this guy doing on here. It's fun here and there to see what's up.


I use laptop primarily, and IG is mainly for use with phone it seems

edit
I laughed when I read that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

All the pics are gone....guess thats my exit


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 10, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Anyway I got my male double buck in the kitchen in a vented box to protect him from the girls. Even if not I have one male in the house so all beans will be of known origin. I have a few Colloidal females buy they don't bust like males from what I've read.


He's an amazing specimen btw, fucker is stacked and purple.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> He's an amazing specimen btw, fucker is stacked and purple.


Yeah I hope he makes me a proud farmer. I did all the reading on males I could and alot of bigger fish like to let their males get big to see how the true structure is. Loose male clusters= losses buds and a few more things which are more easily noticed on a fully grown mature male. I think I'll be ok. He seems to have a layer of frost, turns purple, has a kinda berry funk not very pronounced but it's there. He is sticky too so I guess we shall see.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

Fuckers at gloseeds didn't restock the Obama f1. That's one strain I have on my list to try. Seems like everyone who has smoked it said it was pretty damn good smoke. Alien too! I want some alien crosses to see what that is all about. I kinda think glo is my new go to. His prices are way better than many places. Cannardo thin mint crosses for 60$, oes sells them for 110 lmfao. Csi for 75 and oes 125. Not to be a dick but that's some serious savings.

Anyone notice how tdt does 25% off 125 then if u just get say a pack of ihg at 125. It takes off just enough so they still gouge u for shipping which kinda cancels out the 25% off lmao. Someone has found themselves a nice little loop hole to get people to buy more product. Im Not bashing cause I use tdt but the new dude running the show is not so careless as the last. Plus if u stack say 200 bucks in the cart with 25% off u get free shipping and the 25% off which makes for a damn good deal imo.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Fuckers at gloseeds didn't restock the Obama f1. That's one strain I have on my list to try. Seems like everyone who has smoked it said it was pretty damn good smoke. Alien too! I want some alien crosses to see what that is all about. I kinda think glo is my new go to. His prices are way better than many places. Cannardo thin mint crosses for 60$, oes sells them for 110 lmfao. Csi for 75 and oes 125. Not to be a dick but that's some serious savings.
> 
> Anyone notice how tdt does 25% off 125 then if u just get say a pack of ihg at 125. It takes off just enough so they still gouge u for shipping which kinda cancels out the 25% off lmao. Someone has found themselves a nice little loop hole to get people to buy more product. Im Not bashing cause I use tdt but the new dude running the show is not so careless as the last. Plus if u stack say 200 bucks in the cart with 25% off u get free shipping and the 25% off which makes for a damn good deal imo.


breeder direct is so much better eh...know its not always available to get a direct line, but when it is....holy shit thats a fucking difference btwn glo and oes huh, motherfucker


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Damn near 2 for 1....


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> breeder direct is so much better eh...know its not always available to get a direct line, but when it is....holy shit thats a fucking difference btwn glo and oes huh, motherfucker


Fuck yeah. I only can go direct to irie. Doc does no deals direct. Worm does 50 for me when he advertises. I kinda am digging dudes like krunkz kreations cause it's 25 a pack when he does buy 1 get . Docs 60 is also very reasonable imo just wish he would move onto some newer gear. Tpd and Dr who been around a minute. 

Anyway yes going threw a bank I feel like I got middle manned and I hate that shit. I know what most these seeds actually cost from the breeder and it ain't no 100 for a 125 pack. That 125 pack only cost them maybe 50 bucks if even, depending on the amount purchased and if it's consignment or cash upfront.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 11, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck yeah. I only can go direct to irie. Doc does no deals direct. Worm does 50 for me when he advertises. I kinda am digging dudes like krunkz kreations cause it's 25 a pack when he does buy 1 get . Docs 60 is also very reasonable imo just wish he would move onto some newer gear. Tpd and Dr who been around a minute.
> 
> Anyway yes going threw a bank I feel like I got middle manned and I hate that shit. I know what most these seeds actually cost from the breeder and it ain't no 100 for a 125 pack. That 125 pack only cost them maybe 50 bucks if even, depending on the amount purchased and if it's consignment or cash upfront.


Doc is doing a once per month direct sale now through his email, just read about it in his thread


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck yeah. I only can go direct to irie. Doc does no deals direct. Worm does 50 for me when he advertises. I kinda am digging dudes like krunkz kreations cause it's 25 a pack when he does buy 1 get . Docs 60 is also very reasonable imo just wish he would move onto some newer gear. Tpd and Dr who been around a minute.
> 
> Anyway yes going threw a bank I feel like I got middle manned and I hate that shit. I know what most these seeds actually cost from the breeder and it ain't no 100 for a 125 pack. That 125 pack only cost them maybe 50 bucks if even, depending on the amount purchased and if it's consignment or cash upfront.


Docs working a bunch of new shit this year, wait and see what hes got coming


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Doc is doing a once per month direct sale now through his email, just read about it in his thread


Yes sir should be nice. He has a sale this weekend actually. Not really a sale but double the freebies he told me in email.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Docs working a bunch of new shit this year, wait and see what hes got coming


I seen a few that perked my beady eyes. I like that radioactive, Cherry glued doja and Stankard. I really want pure cherry pie glue and rum buyou


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

Well I chopped my male down and put the branches into a cup covered with foil and poked some holes so the branches hang over my black tub to collect the pollen. Some pollen fell already so I figured it was a safe time to cut it down. I was told numerous times how careful I should be about pollinating my whole garden accidentally but I don't really have a problem finding seeds in my own stash especially since they're of known origin. I'm still gonna be careful as possible tho. I imagine having the male in my bathroom I should be pretty safe. I assume I'll find a few stray beans here and there tho from stray pollen. No biggie.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Well I chopped my male down and put the branches into a cup covered with foil and poked some holes so the branches hang over my black tub to collect the pollen. Some pollen fell already so I figured it was a safe time to cut it down. I was told numerous times how careful I should be about pollinating my whole garden accidentally but I don't really have a problem finding seeds in my own stash especially since they're of known origin. I'm still gonna be careful as possible tho. I imagine having the male in my bathroom I should be pretty safe. I assume I'll find a few stray beans here and there tho from stray pollen. No biggie.


Hey, between my 2 patios I have a 10 ft long hall with doors open on both sides...males on back patio, females on the front. If I just leave them alone I may get a few beans but no more than a handfull, just from the bees and other flying bugs and maybe the breeze, but its not like its pollinating the whole crop....


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey, between my 2 patios I have a 10 ft long hall with doors open on both sides...males on back patio, females on the front. If I just leave them alone I may get a few beans but no more than a handfull, just from the bees and other flying bugs and maybe the breeze, but its not like its pollinating the whole crop....


For sure vool beans. Yeah I don't mind a few strays. I imagine the horror stories come from fools leaving a male in the same room as the females and don't pay attention to pollen falling. I like this system cause it allows me to grow out a male at a time and use it as I need. Then I don't need a whole other room for males. 

I am getting Thai food later and on the dessert menu was sticky mango rice I wanna say it was called. Reminded me of that purple sticky rice.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah that shit is good!!! About to go downstairs and pick up my carton of the purple shit ! Its breakfast time here


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

Purple shit does a body good!


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

I dropped 3 gorrila grape seeds. I'm curious about the flavors. Vino og was apparently bred to be infused into a companies wine. I read that they special bred it to pare well with their grapes of choice. I dont know shit about wine except how to drink it. Anyway it's vino og x gg4. I hope it's some gassy grape kinda funk.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey, between my 2 patios I have a 10 ft long hall with doors open on both sides...males on back patio, females on the front. If I just leave them alone I may get a few beans but no more than a handfull, just from the bees and other flying bugs and maybe the breeze, but its not like its pollinating the whole crop....


I must say , my gf and I were looking at your patios on IG, we love them. And the entire garden looks healthy , and such beautiful plants too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I must say , my gf and I were looking at your patios on IG, we love them. And the entire garden looks healthy , and such beautiful plants too.


Thats very kind to say windy. Much appreciated for the compliments


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

About to post a few more. They are pretty ugly right now with the reveg action happening. I had a couple plants flowering early on with this group so they didnt gets lights on until a month or so in and thats the reason for it. The Green Crack was caught before it started flowering obviously. But in the end, should have some decent little plants, they are building up.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 11, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Well I chopped my male down and put the branches into a cup covered with foil and poked some holes so the branches hang over my black tub to collect the pollen. Some pollen fell already so I figured it was a safe time to cut it down. I was told numerous times how careful I should be about pollinating my whole garden accidentally but I don't really have a problem finding seeds in my own stash especially since they're of known origin. I'm still gonna be careful as possible tho. I imagine having the male in my bathroom I should be pretty safe. I assume I'll find a few stray beans here and there tho from stray pollen. No biggie.


You can mist all the girls near by with water before you mess with the male. And wash you hands after handling him. Water will kill the pollen. I got a few seeds from my BP plant in 2015, and the closest male was about a mile away. It had to have been pollen on my hands or clothes.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> You can mist all the girls near by with water before you mess with the male. And wash you hands after handling him. Water will kill the pollen. I got a few seeds from my BP plant in 2015, and the closest male was about a mile away. It had to have been pollen on my hands or clothes.


Yeah male pollen will cling to shit like ur clothes and skin. Allot of big dudes will shower and change clothes before going to work in the female room after working with the males. I've heard stories of dudes with no males on the land that are lightly pollinated by neighbors having males they are working with. Plus outdoors a bee could visit someone's male and visit ur female.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

Water is the only way I've heard of eradicating unwanted male pollen on females since water will kill and or render the male pollen useless.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Water is the only way I've heard of eradicating unwanted male pollen on females since water will kill and or render the male pollen useless.


yep its true


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 11, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Water is the only way I've heard of eradicating unwanted male pollen on females since water will kill and or render the male pollen useless.


It will also fuck up wanted pollen. I had a CPDA male in a patch that was really tricky to get to. There was only one day of the week I could hike in to check on them. For two week running I went and cut shoots off the male and dusted the two female CPDA's there, Both times there was a huge thunderstorm just minutes after I did it. I still have a few ounces to go though, but so far I haven't found a single seed off those two plants.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> It will also fuck up wanted pollen. I had a CPDA male in a patch that was really tricky to get to. There was only one day of the week I could hike in to check on them. For two week running I went and cut shoots off the male and dusted the two female CPDA's there, Both times there was a huge thunderstorm just minutes after I did it. I still have a few ounces to go though, but so far I haven't found a single seed off those two plants.


That's mother nature for you lol. Hopefully you find at least a few.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

I think I might just collect the dry pollen onto q tips and store them for later use instead of trying to dick around and scrape it up into a pile to try to get into a bag lol. I imagine one qtip can pollinate a bunch of female bud sites with millions of grains of pollen on the tip.

I fucked around this morning and did a couple dabs of pollen onto my lemon garlic og, disco funk, black dog pheno 3, walle plant, terp smoothie, orkle, and sour kosher. Just small selected tops that i taped to signify theyre seeded. They have 4+ weeks left so I may harvest the buds and leave the seeded buds in flowers just another week or so to ensure the seeds are good. I shoulda hit them earlier I know but I figure 4 to 5 weeks the seeds have to finish so I'm cutting it close but I still hope to be ok. It's a learning process so if I fucked up oh well. Won't do it again lol. I got clones of the male already rooted for more pollen lol.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I think I might just collect the dry pollen onto q tips and store them for later use instead of trying to dick around and scrape it up into a pile to try to get into a bag lol. I imagine one qtip can pollinate a bunch of female bud sites with millions of grains of pollen on the tip.
> 
> I fucked around this morning and did a couple dabs of pollen onto my lemon garlic og, disco funk, black dog pheno 3, walle plant, terp smoothie, orkle, and sour kosher. Just small selected tops that i taped to signify theyre seeded. They have 4+ weeks left so I may harvest the buds and leave the seeded buds in flowers just another week or so to ensure the seeds are good. I shoulda hit them earlier I know but I figure 4 to 5 weeks the seeds have to finish so I'm cutting it close but I still hope to be ok. It's a learning process so if I fucked up oh well. Won't do it again lol. I got clones of the male already rooted for more pollen lol.


Never used the pollen but to collect it, I put the male sacs that were ready to bust into a plastic baggie. Next day, yellow dust in the corner of said baggie. Worked perfect. 
Edit...i really wanted to use the strawberry pollen for fun but was too scared, especially when this is an important harvest


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Never used the pollen but to collect it, I put the male sacs that were ready to bust into a plastic baggie. Next day, yellow dust in the corner of said baggie. Worked perfect.
> Edit...i really wanted to use the strawberry pollen for fun but was too scared, especially when this is an important harvest


If thats the same pollen Im thinking I wouldnt have that shit anywhere near my garden...I still cant believe no one has said anything "publicly" about the way those plants "act".....


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> If thats the same pollen Im thinking I wouldnt have that shit anywhere near my garden...I still cant believe no one has said anything "publicly" about the way those plants "act".....


I hear ya. I think he did say in his thread he wasn't using that alien male anymore. 

Imo I think he should've let the testers give him feedback before having them available for sale. Issue such as that are the reasons why breeders get reamed lol

The whole point of testing is to weed out hermies, and other undesirable traits(pun intended).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

Agree 1000%. Imo doesnt matter that he's not using that male anymore, he should have really started from scratch after that. You don't put things up for sale that not been tested....and theres no way any kind of testing happened that quick!


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

I agree with both of you guys. I felt a little put off spending the money I spent to hear those reports. It could have been worse but I certainly don't think I'll fuck with them indoors. Maybe a future backyard type thing.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Fuckers at gloseeds didn't restock the Obama f1. That's one strain I have on my list to try. Seems like everyone who has smoked it said it was pretty damn good smoke. Alien too! I want some alien crosses to see what that is all about. I kinda think glo is my new go to. His prices are way better than many places. Cannardo thin mint crosses for 60$, oes sells them for 110 lmfao. Csi for 75 and oes 125. Not to be a dick but that's some serious savings.
> 
> Anyone notice how tdt does 25% off 125 then if u just get say a pack of ihg at 125. It takes off just enough so they still gouge u for shipping which kinda cancels out the 25% off lmao. Someone has found themselves a nice little loop hole to get people to buy more product. Im Not bashing cause I use tdt but the new dude running the show is not so careless as the last. Plus if u stack say 200 bucks in the cart with 25% off u get free shipping and the 25% off which makes for a damn good deal imo.


I ran Alien OG 3 yrs ago, 1 really nice one one decent one and one just ok one. They can get smelly


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I ran Alien OG 3 yrs ago, 1 really nice one one decent one and one just ok one. They can get smelly


That's what I'm looking for. How was the flavor?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That's what I'm looking for. How was the flavor?


Earthy and kushy, I didnt get any lemon flavor.
I cant remember much its been a while, but solid nugs though


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have pics on my other pc but its dead right now.
Not that I could upload them anyway.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have pics on my other pc but its dead right now.
> Not that I could upload them anyway.


I have some alien crosses I been debating getting into. That sin city ufo cookies has alien rock candy in it. Shits gotta be fire. I guess I'll hang in there for a minute since I started gorrila grapes and the i95 x read headed stranger. No pictures is some bullish. I made some killer shatter today I wanted to show. It's honestly my best work yet lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

@wincitykush what is the lineage of gorilla bubble from tony green. It's certainly made quite the fuss on the cannabis scene in a good way I mean. It's super popular atm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> @wincitykush what is the lineage of gorilla bubble from tony green. It's certainly made quite the fuss on the cannabis scene in a good way I mean. It's super popular atm.


GG4 x Sour Bubble


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> GG4 x Sour Bubble


I bet those are fucking stinky once finished. Sounds like a very nice cross.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I have some alien crosses I been debating getting into. That sin city ufo cookies has alien rock candy in it. Shits gotta be fire. I guess I'll hang in there for a minute since I started gorrila grapes and the i95 x read headed stranger. No pictures is some bullish. I made some killer shatter today I wanted to show. It's honestly my best work yet lol.


Gorilla grapes was on my hit list, but I never got any.

I know when pics are working or allowed (whatever) theres gonna be a flood of beauty.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Gorilla grapes was on my hit list, but I never got any.
> 
> I know when pics are working or allowed (whatever) theres gonna be a flood of beauty.


I'll probably s1 or cross the gorrila grapes with something, ur welcome to some of the beans once I make them. 150 for a pack is some highway robbery. I used a discount code and managed to get them for 110 I wanna say. That dvg false teeth sealed the dvg deal for me. Gotta be one of my favorite flavors. Reminds me of the flavor of monster og if anyone has had that before.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'll probably s1 or cross the gorrila grapes with something, ur welcome to some of the beans once I make them. 150 for a pack is some highway robbery. I used a discount code and managed to get them for 110 I wanna say. That dvg false teeth sealed the dvg deal for me. Gotta be one of my favorite flavors. Reminds me of the flavor of monster og if anyone has had that before.


I dont recall who it was, but it was someone I was following on IG, though no longer....It was a statement about people who bitch about those "expensive" packs of seeds and why cost shouldnt matter....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

It only took me a second to read, and another second to hit unfollow.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> It only took me a second to read, and another second to hit unfollow.


Greenline organics aka glo seed bank? He had a post about that today. Dude has killer prices yes I'll admit. He is a one of a kind stellar piece of shit rude fuck boy with 0 respect for his customers who will never get over himself imo.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Greenline organics aka glo seed bank? He had a post about that today. Dude has killer prices yes I'll admit. He is a one of a kind stellar piece of shit rude fuck boy with 0 respect for his customers who will never get over himself imo.


Yeah that was him. Never get any business from me with thoughts like that


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'll probably s1 or cross the gorrila grapes with something, ur welcome to some of the beans once I make them. 150 for a pack is some highway robbery. I used a discount code and managed to get them for 110 I wanna say. That dvg false teeth sealed the dvg deal for me. Gotta be one of my favorite flavors. Reminds me of the flavor of monster og if anyone has had that before.


Sweet bro!
Thats a crazy ass price, better be fire!!
Havent tried anything any of those.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah that was him. Never get any business from me with thoughts like that


Man I have debated deleting that shit so many times. Every post about seeds he claims he is popping 5 or 10 packs of each strain.....like dude u lie at ur ass almost as much as some other crack smokers I know. We should link them up lmfao. Plus he always is whining like a cunt about shit talkers. He the kinda guy that wouldn't piss in ur mouth if ur teeth were on fire. I bet he is such a whiney bitch in person, type of guy who sends food back 3 times and wonders why it taste....off lmfao.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Shits popping off for a Sunday downtown on the scanner. Shootings, stolen liquor with the Arab in persuit, fights, stolen cars....god damn. I'm content smoking a doobie watching tv with a coffee.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Sweet bro!
> Thats a crazy ass price, better be fire!!
> Havent tried anything any of those.


Yeah crazy is right. Now that I am starting to toss a little pollen I almost see no need for buying seeds unless I really want to add a specific flavor into the garden. I'm more excited about my crosses than anything I could buy at the moment lol. It's kinda a nice feeling, self sufficient sorta.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Shits popping off for a Sunday downtown on the scanner. Shootings, stolen liquor with the Arab in persuit, fights, stolen cars....god damn. I'm content smoking a doobie watching tv with a coffee.


Scanners still work? I thought they changed bands and we couldnt pick them up anymore?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Man I have debated deleting that shit so many times. Every post about seeds he claims he is popping 5 or 10 packs of each strain.....like dude u lie at ur ass almost as much as some other crack smokers I know. We should link them up lmfao. Plus he always is whining like a cunt about shit talkers. He the kinda guy that wouldn't piss in ur mouth if ur teeth were on fire. I bet he is such a whiney bitch in person, type of guy who sends food back 3 times and wonders why it taste....off lmfao.


LMAO I know some people he could link up with


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah crazy is right. Now that I am starting to toss a little pollen I almost see no need for buying seeds unless I really want to add a specific flavor into the garden. I'm more excited about my crosses than anything I could buy at the moment lol. It's kinda a nice feeling, self sufficient sorta.


Thats a great feeling and your wallet wont mind either


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Scanners still work? I thought they changed bands and we couldnt pick them up anymore?


I just use an app on my phone. Seems to work well enough. Kinda fun to listen to once in awhile.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thats a great feeling and your wallet wont mind either


Yeah im looking forward to the wallet savings. Buying seeds is an addiction until u realize u can make ur own fairly easily for nothing.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I just use an app on my phone. Seems to work well enough. Kinda fun to listen to once in awhile.


Ill lkook and see if theres an app for my local stuff


jrock420 said:


> Yeah im looking forward to the wallet savings. Buying seeds is an addiction until u realize u can make ur own fairly easily for nothing.


I havent bought the high dollar ones some have, but I have spent a lot for my budget.
I havent really even popped many of the ones I made yet or most of the ones I bought


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 14, 2017)

Finally getting my Robert clarke book today on breeding. Next time I think I'll pay the 3 dollars more from the Amazon prime user to get the book in 2 days opposed to 3 weeks....fucking shmucks. Free shipping lmao I coulda fucking walked there faster and been done home finished reading the book.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 14, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I hear ya. I think he did say in his thread he wasn't using that alien male anymore.
> 
> Imo I think he should've let the testers give him feedback before having them available for sale. Issue such as that are the reasons why breeders get reamed lol
> 
> The whole point of testing is to weed out hermies, and other undesirable traits(pun intended).


My testers never told me the Strawberry hermied. Lots of people said it did not hermie and was one of the best strains they have grown so I didn't know you had issues with that strain. I dropped that male because of possible hermie issues but I get conflicting feedback. I'm happy to replace anything. The person on here telling everyone the Strawberry hermies has never grown any of my stuff. How many of the Strawberry plants did you have an issue with?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

Some of the testers are the ones who told me shoreline. I am not sure why they didn't tell you. Seems a bit fucked to not convey that to you. I simply asked would you put that in the garden again and the answer I got back was no not due to the balls it throws. Never grown myself so no first hand experience.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 14, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Some of the testers are the ones who told me shoreline. I am not sure why they didn't tell you. Seems a bit fucked to not convey that to you. I simply asked would you put that in the garden again and the answer I got back was no not due to the balls it throws. Never grown myself so no first hand experience.


2 people have told me that about other strains but not the Strawberry. The Strawberry is solid so are we talking about the right strain?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

Strawberry was on that list too if my memory isn't shot. But I'll confirm and get back.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Finally getting my Robert clarke book today on breeding. Next time I think I'll pay the 3 dollars more from the Amazon prime user to get the book in 2 days opposed to 3 weeks....fucking shmucks. Free shipping lmao I coulda fucking walked there faster and been done home finished reading the book.


I use to have that book, but it was confiscated along with my other weed books a few years back. I recently picked up a free PDF version. I do enjoy a nice hard copy over an electronic version.

BTW, I've had zero herm issues with Shorelines Strawberry. Every GG#4 cross I've been growing has had a nanner bearing sib in the pack and a few have had some late flower nanners.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 24, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> My testers never told me the Strawberry hermied. Lots of people said it did not hermie and was one of the best strains they have grown so I didn't know you had issues with that strain. I dropped that male because of possible hermie issues but I get conflicting feedback. I'm happy to replace anything. The person on here telling everyone the Strawberry hermies has never grown any of my stuff. How many of the Strawberry plants did you have an issue with?


The confusion is in mine and @Vnsmkr 's original convo about the strawberry pollen i collected , but it all comes back to that Alien make you were using. You did say you weren't going to use it anymore and that's cool.
We were discussing how the whole point of testing is to get enough data to determine whether or not the cross is stable(at the very least).
In a couple weeks I will post shots of the strawberry that is about done. No herm issues


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2017)

So what's happening @jrock420 s house?
You coming back?


----------



## jrock420 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll be in and out, mostly ig for me where i update my pics and grows. Pictures can't be safely posted here so that makes this place pretty unsafe in my eyes. The money hungry folks running the show here don't care about out security, they care about being paid since it's so hard to find a real job in Arizona.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 1, 2017)

Mmmmm cannagar....


----------



## green217 (Mar 1, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I'll be in and out, mostly ig for me where i update my pics and grows. Pictures can't be safely posted here so that makes this place pretty unsafe in my eyes. The money hungry folks running the show here don't care about out security, they care about being paid since it's so hard to find a real job in Arizona.


How do you get the "incriminating" info off the pics? I assume right click on them and go to properties or something? makes me a bit nervous myself!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 2, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing @jrock420 , funny how this is all getting swept under the rug.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 4, 2017)

I wont be posting pics and journals here anymore either buddy, this place has gone to the dogs or pigs as it may seem!


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2017)

green217 said:


> How do you get the "incriminating" info off the pics? I assume right click on them and go to properties or something? makes me a bit nervous myself!


Should you upload a photo from your mobile phone that has your gps turned on its best to remove the metadata from which prior to placing it on Riu I have a thread in support on it


Lots of miss information and paranoia on here 
There are lots of folks who clearly don't have a clue what they're talking about 
Your photos on ig or on anywhere on the web are public lol


----------



## jrock420 (Mar 5, 2017)

sunni said:


> Should you upload a photo from your mobile phone that has your gps turned on its best to remove the metadata from which prior to placing it on Riu I have a thread in support on it
> 
> 
> Lots of miss information and paranoia on here
> ...


Misinformation....please. I'm well aware of my own security.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Misinformation....please. I'm well aware of my own security.


very much so misinformation lol


----------



## jrock420 (Mar 5, 2017)

sunni said:


> very much so misinformation lol


Thankyou mam, may I please have another!


----------



## jrock420 (Mar 5, 2017)

I bet ur freak sunni! Someday ay!


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I bet ur freak sunni! Someday ay!


Ya maybe lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I bet ur freak sunni! Someday ay!


Look all I'm saying dude is it's ok you're safe ddos in laymens turns basically is like if
The the door is full bunch of fuckers trying to get it so the website doesn't load
Sony , steam , fb they all have ddos it happens it totally sucks and it's shitty but it's safe here


----------



## jrock420 (Mar 8, 2017)

sunni said:


> Look all I'm saying dude is it's ok you're safe ddos in laymens turns basically is like if
> The the door is full bunch of fuckers trying to get it so the website doesn't load
> Sony , steam , fb they all have ddos it happens it totally sucks and it's shitty but it's safe here


Don't worry I won't completely leave you sunni lmao! If you solely ran riu I bet the numbers here would triple or quadruple but that a convo for another day!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 8, 2017)

Sunni seems to be the only one that makes and has any sense out of the mods! Sunni for President?


----------



## jrock420 (Mar 8, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sunni seems to be the only one that makes and has any sense out of the mods! Sunni for President?


Oh no doubt brother. Sunni is my home girl. I'm a blunt man in both aspects besides the the fat I don't smoke blunts, papers all baby jesus day! She has a sense of humor and she strays that political shit. If she started her own place I'd be #1 to spread the word. She is a sweet individual and real person Imo compared to the lot.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 8, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Oh no doubt brother. Sunni is my home girl. I'm a blunt man in both aspects besides the the fat I don't smoke blunts, papers all baby jesus day! She has a sense of humor and she strays that political shit. If she started her own place I'd be #1 to spread the word. She is a sweet individual and real person Imo compared to the lot.


Totally agree man, I'd be on that site for sure too!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 9, 2017)

What up @jrock420


----------



## SheepsBlood (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello Breeders!
A question for my curiosity. What is the oldest pollen you have used? I have some stored in my freezer from 2 years ago when I began wanting to cross some genetics. It's pollen from Critical Super Silver Haze. Figured it has several good genetics in it to cross with some other crazy stuff down the road. 
Though, IDK if it's still viable until I try it.


----------

